# Επικαιρότητα, γεγονότα και απόψεις > Ειδήσεις >  Ξεκίνησε η online διαδικασία εγγραφής για τις ATH.ENA Card

## nnn

Στον "αέρα" είναι από νωρίς το απόγευμα το ειδικό site https://athenacard.gr μέσω του οποίου μπορεί να γίνει η αίτηση για προσωποποιημένη ηλεκτρονική ATH.ENA Card για χρήση στα μέσα μαζικής μεταφοράς της Αττικής.



Επιπλέον δίνονται πληροφορίες και οδηγίες για την χρήση του νέου εισιτηρίου των ΜΜΜ.

Με το ηλεκτρονικό κόμιστρο τι αλλάζει
Στην παρούσα φάση εφαρμογής του νέου συστήματος, τα είδη των εισιτηρίων και καρτών δεν αλλάζουν. Αλλάζει το μέσο που χρησιμοποιείται, και από χάρτινο γίνεται ηλεκτρονικό για να παρέχει ευελιξία στην χρήση και στην αγορά διαφορετικών τύπων κομίστρου και μελλοντικά να επιτρέπει τη δημιουργία νέων προϊόντων, προσφορών κ.λπ.
Το σύστημα ηλεκτρονικού κομίστρου υποστηρίζει δύο κατηγορίες προϊόντων:

    Προϊόντα χρονικής διάρκειας, όπως είναι π.χ. το εισιτήριο €1,40 με διάρκεια 90 λεπτά της ώρας, η παλαιού τύπου μηνιαία κάρτα με ονομασία προϊόν 30 ημερών, η ετήσια κάρτα με διάρκεια ισχύος 365 ημέρες κ.λπ
    Αποθηκευμένη αξία (ευρώ), την οποία χρησιμοποιούμε ως ηλεκτρονικό πορτοφόλι από το οποίο αφαιρείται η αξία μιας διαδρομής (π.χ. απλή διαδρομή αξίας €1,40 ή €0,90 ή μιας απλής διαδρομής αεροδρομίου με λεωφορείο ή μετρό).Τι να προτιμήσω ATH.ENA Card ή πολλαπλό εισιτήριο;
Η βασική διαφορά στη χρήση του πολλαπλού εισιτηρίου και της ATH.ENA Card έγκειται στο ότι :

    το πολλαπλό εισιτήριο μπορεί να φορτιστεί μόνο με προϊόντα μικρής χρονικής διάρκειας (π.χ. εισιτήρια 90 λεπτών-μιας διαδρομής, ημερήσιο, 5ήμερο, τουριστικό κ.α.) και έχει περιορισμένη διάρκεια ζωής.

ενώ

    η ATH.ENA Card μπορεί να φορτιστεί ταυτόχρονα
        και με προϊόντα χρονικής διάρκειας, κυρίως μεγάλης διάρκειας (π.χ 30, 90, 180 ή 365 ημερών), ή μικρής (π.χ. εισιτήριο αεροδρομίου κ.α.)
        και με χρήματα, ώστε να λειτουργεί και ως ηλεκτρονικό πορτοφόλι.

Επομένως, η επιλογή μεταξύ ATH.ENA Card προσωποποιημένης και ανώνυμης και πολλαπλού εισιτηρίου είναι θέμα των συνηθειών μετακίνησης που έχετε και ποια προϊόντα κομίστρου είναι πιο κατάλληλα για τις μετακινήσεις σας.

Αν είστε καθημερινός / τακτικός χρήστης ή δικαιούχος μειωμένου, τότε η προσωποποιημένη κάρτα είναι η σωστή επιλογή για εσάς. Αν είστε συχνός ή περιστασιακός χρήστης, διαλέξτε ανάμεσα στην προσωποποιημένη και την ανώνυμη. Αν πάλι είστε επισκέπτης στην Αθήνα ή σπάνια μετακινείστε με αστική συγκοινωνία προτιμήστε το πολλαπλό εισιτήριο.
Είμαι δικαιούχος μειωμένου κομίστρου, ποιος τύπος ηλεκτρονικού κομίστρου είναι κατάλληλος για μένα;
Τα άτομα που δικαιούνται μειωμένο κόμιστρο θα πρέπει να εκδώσουν προσωποποιημένη ATH.ENA Card, ώστε να μπορέσουν να κάνουν χρήση του δικαιώματος που έχουν. Για τον σκοπό αυτό θα πρέπει να προσκομίσουν στα Σημεία Έκδοσης Προσωποποιημένης ATH.ENA Card τα απαραίτητα παραστατικά, όπως γίνεται με το χάρτινο εισιτήριο και κάρτες

Η ATH.ENA Card, που θα εκδοθεί στο όνομά σας, θα επιτρέπει την μετακίνησή σας με μειωμένο κόμιστρο καθ’ όλη την χρονική περίοδο που διαρκεί το δικαίωμά σας στο μειωμένο κόμιστρο.
Είμαι δικαιούχος δωρεάν μετακίνησης, τι πρέπει να κάνω;
Οι δικαιούχοι δωρεάν μετακίνησης θα πρέπει να εκδώσουν προσωποποιημένη ATH.ENA Card προσκομίζοντας στα Σημεία Έκδοσης Προσωποποιημένης ATH.ENA Card τα απαραίτητα παραστατικά, όπως γίνεται με το χάρτινο εισιτήριο και κάρτες.

Η ATH.ENA Card που θα εκδοθεί στο όνομά σας, θα επιτρέπει την δωρεάν μετακίνησή σας καθ’ όλη την χρονική περίοδο που διαρκεί το δικαίωμά σας στην δωρεάν μετακίνηση. Δεν έχω καταλάβει πώς υπολογίζεται ο ακριβής χρόνος λήξης της ισχύος κάποιων προϊόντων κομίστρου. Μπορείτε να δώσετε μερικά παραδείγματα;
Παρακάτω σας δίνουμε μερικά παραδείγματα λήξης της ισχύος διαφορετικών προϊόντων κομίστρου:

    Tύπος προϊόντος     Ενεργοποίηση (1η επικύρωση)     Λήξη
1.     Εισιτήριο 90 λεπτών     18.1.2017 05:03:12     18.1.2017 15:33:11
2.     Ημερήσιο εισιτήριο (24ωρο)     18.1.2017 14:03:12     19.1.2017 14:03:11
3.     Προϊόν 30 ημερών (χάρτινη μηνιαία κάρτα)     18.1.2017 05:03:12
18.1.2017 14:03:12     17.2.2017 23:59:59
17.2.2017 23:59:59
5.     Προϊόν 30 ημερών (χάρτινη μηνιαία κάρτα)     22.4.2017 05:03:12
22.4.2017 14:03:12     22.5.2017 23:59:59
22.5.2017 23:59:59

Άλλο παράδειγμα:
Επικύρωσα την κάρτα μου με προϊόν 30 ημερών την 1η Ιουλίου. Θα ισχύει στις 31 Ιουλίου;
Ναι θα ισχύει μέχρι τις 23:59 της 31ης Ιουλίου, δηλ. 30 πλήρη 24ωρα και μέχρι τα μεσάνυκτα της ημέρας που λήγει το προϊόν. Αντίστοιχα θα ισχύουν και τα υπόλοιπα προϊόντα κομίστρου μεγάλης χρονικής διάρκειας (90, 180 ημερών κ.λπ.)

Αν έχετε οποιαδήποτε αμφιβολία σχετική με την λήξη της κάρτας ή του πολλαπλού εισιτηρίου σας, μπορείτε να τα ελέγξετε στους οπτικούς αναγνώστες των επικυρωτικών μηχανημάτων και των πυλών και να διαβάσετε την ένδειξη που παρουσιάζεται στις οθόνες ή στα εκδοτήρια ηλεκτρονικού κομίστρου.
Τι πρέπει να κάνω όταν λήξει η χρονική ισχύς του εισιτηρίου μου και δεν ολοκλήρωσα την διαδρομή μου;
Αυτό το ερώτημα είναι σημαντικό. Αν ταξιδεύετε με τις γραμμές 1, 2 και 3 ο οπτικός αναγνώστης στην πύλη εξόδου θα αναγνωρίσει ότι το εισιτήριο έχει λήξει και δεν θα ανοίξει για να εξέλθετε. Θα πρέπει να πατήσετε το κομβίο κλήσης του Υπεύθυνου Σταθμού.

Αν ταξιδεύετε με λεωφορείο, τρόλλεϋ ή τραμ, η λήξη του εισιτηρίου σας θα γίνει αντιληπτή στην περίπτωση ελέγχου, οπότε θα σας επιβληθεί πρόστιμο.Αντικατάσταση λόγω απώλειας, κλοπής, δυσλειτουργίας

Σε περίπτωση απώλειας, κλοπής, δυσλειτουργίας της προσωποποιημένης κάρτας σας, θα πρέπει να την δηλώσετε το συντομότερο δυνατόν σε ένα από τα Σημεία Έκδοσης Προσωποποιημένης ATH.ENA Card, και να ζητήσετε την αντικατάστασή της.

Για την επανέκδοση προσωποποιημένης κάρτας θα πρέπει επίσης να προσκομίσετε :

    Το δελτίο αστυνομικής ταυτότητας ή το διαβατήριό σας
    Πρόσφατη φωτογραφία σας. Αν δεν έχετε, θα φωτογραφηθείτε επί τόπου
    Επίσημο έγγραφο με το οποίο να πιστοποιείται ο ΑΜΚΑ σας.
    Τα απαραίτητα παραστατικά, αν είστε δικαιούχος μειωμένης ή δωρεάν μετακίνησης.
    Τον προσωπικό κωδικό ασφαλείας (pin) που χρησιμοποιήσατε για την αρχική έκδοση της κάρτας σας.

Δίδοντας στον εκδότη τα παραπάνω στοιχεία, θα ακυρώσει την παλιά κάρτα σας, ώστε κανείς να μην μπορεί πλέον να την χρησιμοποιήσει και εκδίδει την καινούργια.

Η αντικατάσταση κάρτας, λόγω απώλειας, κλοπής, φθοράς κοστίζει €2.

Στη νέα κάρτα θα μεταφερθούν τα προϊόντα κομίστρου, ο υπόλοιπος χρόνος ή/και η χρηματική αξία που βρέθηκαν αποθηκευμένα στην παλιά κάρτα την στιγμή δήλωσης της απώλειας ή δυσλειτουργίας της σύμφωνα με συγκεκριμένους κανόνες

Για να πληροφορηθείτε τους Κανόνες Μεταφοράς κομίστρου και αξίας από απωλεσθείσα ή προβληματική κάρτα σε νέα, πιέστε εδώ.Ήμουν κάτοχος ανώνυμης ATH.ENA Card και την έχασα. Τι να κάνω;
Στη ανώνυμη ATH.ENA Card δεν αποθηκεύονται τα προσωπικά στοιχεία του κατόχου τους. Ως εκ τούτου, αν την χάσατε, εκλάπη ή καταστράφηκε, δεν αποζημιώνεται, δεν αντικαθίσταται και είναι δυνατόν να χρησιμοποιηθεί από τρίτους

Για τον λόγο αυτό συνιστούμε στους χρήστες των αστικών συγκοινωνιών να προτιμούν την έκδοση της προσωποποιημένης ATH.ENA Card, ώστε να διασφαλίζουν τις αγορές τους οποιασδήποτε αξίας και να είναι.Είχα ένα πολλαπλό εισιτήριο και το έχασα. Τι να κάνω;
Στο πολλαπλό εισιτήριο δεν αποθηκεύονται προσωπικά στοιχεία. Ως εκ τούτου, αν απολεσθεί, κλαπεί ή καταστραφεί, δεν αποζημιώνεται, δεν αντικαθίσταται και είναι δυνατόν να χρησιμοποιηθεί από τρίτους.

Σκεφθείτε τον αριθμό και την συχνότητα των μετακινήσεων που κάνετε και εξετάστε αν η ATH.ENA Card σας ταιριάζει.Διαφέρει η επικύρωση ηλεκτρονικού και χάρτινου κομίστρου;
Ναι, διαφέρει σημαντικά. Επειδή διαφέρει η τεχνολογία της επικύρωσης, διαφέρει και η εξωτερική εμφάνιση των επικυρωτικών μηχανημάτων.

Τα επικυρωτικά των χάρτινων εισιτηρίων είναι ίδια σε όλα τα συγκοινωνιακά μέσα. Όταν επικυρώνουμε χάρτινο εισιτήριο, το εισάγουμε στη σχισμή του επικυρωτικού μηχανήματος, οπότε εκτυπώνεται επ΄αυτού η ημερομηνία και η ώρα επικύρωσης και ξεκινά η περίοδος ισχύος του

Αντίθετα, τα επικυρωτικά του ηλεκτρονικού κομίστρου (πολλαπλό εισιτήριο, ATH.ENA Card) διαφέρουν ανάλογα με τα συγκοινωνιακά μέσα.

Στα λεωφορεία, τα τρόλλεϋ και το τραμ είναι μπλε χρώματος με οθόνη και οπτικό αναγνώστη, του οποίου η θέση σηματοδοτείται με 4 καμπύλες γραμμές.

Στο μετρό ο μηχανισμός επικύρωσης βρίσκεται στις πύλες εισόδου-εξόδου των σταθμών και η επικύρωση του ηλεκτρονικού κομίστρου στον οπτικό αναγνώστη, δίνει εντολή στην πύλη να ανοίξει.

ΑΝΕΠΑΦΗ ΕΠΙΚΥΡΩΣΗ

Η επικύρωση του ηλεκτρονικού εισιτηρίου γίνεται ΑΝΕΠΑΦΑ, απλώς περνώντας το σε απόσταση λίγων εκατοστών από τον οπτικό αναγνώστη του έξυπνου επικυρωτικού μηχανήματος, οπότε καταγράφεται σε αυτό η ώρα της πρώτης επικύρωσης, όπως και των υπολοίπων μέχρι την λήξη ισχύος του.

Επιπλέον, όταν επικυρώνουμε, στην οθόνη του επικυρωτικού εμφανίζεται ο υπολειπόμενος χρόνος μέχρι την λήξη ισχύος του ηλεκτρονικού κομίστρου. Επομένως, το μηχάνημα δεν επικυρώνει μόνο, αλλά και πληροφορεί.Πόσες φορές πρέπει να επικυρώσω το ηλεκτρονικό μου εισιτήριο;
Εναι γνωστό ότι η επικύρωση του χάρτινου εισιτηρίου γίνεται ΜΙΑ φορά, στο πρώτο μέσο που θα επιβιβαστούμε και το εισιτήριο βρίσκεται σε ισχύ μέχρι το τέλος της χρονικής περιόδου που αναγράφεται σε αυτό.

Όσον αφορά δε, τις κάρτες με τα χάρτινα μηνιαία κουπόνια, αυτές δεν χρειάζονται επικύρωση, απλώς επιδεικνύονται όταν ζητηθεί κατά τον έλεγχο κομίστρου.

Ομοίως, και στο νέο σύστημα, η έναρξη ισχύος του ηλεκτρονικού κομίστρου γίνεται με την επικύρωση στο πρώτο μέσο που θα επιβιβαστούμε.

Αντίθετα, το ηλεκτρονικό κόμιστρο πρέπει, καθ’ όλη την διάρκεια ισχύος του, να το επικυρώνουμε ΚΑΘΕ ΦΟΡΑ που επιβιβαζόμαστε σε όχημα (λεωφορείο, τραμ, τρόλλεϋ) και ΚΑΘΕ ΦΟΡΑ που περνούμε τις πύλες του μετρό, εισερχόμενοι και εξερχόμενοι.

Αντίθετα, στο νέο σύστημα, η έναρξη ισχύος του ηλεκτρονικού κομίστρου ξεκινά με την επικύρωση στο πρώτο μέσο που θα επιβιβαστούμε αλλά πρέπει, καθ’ όλη την διάρκεια ισχύος του, να το επικυρώνουμε ΚΑΘΕ ΦΟΡΑ που επιβιβαζόμαστε σε όχημα (λεωφορείο, τραμ, τρόλλεϋ) και ΚΑΘΕ ΦΟΡΑ που περνούμε τις πύλες του μετρό, εισερχόμενοι και εξερχόμενοι. )Είμαι κάτοχος προσωποποιημένης κάρτας, την οποία έχω φορτίσει με προϊόν κομίστρου 6μηνης διάρκειας, το οποίο έχω επικυρώσει και ξεκινήσει να χρησιμοποιώ. Θα λείψω από την Αθήνα για 6 μήνες. Όταν θα επιστρέψω θα μπορέσω να χρησιμοποιήσω τα αποθηκευμένα κόμιστρα και αξία;
Τυχόν χρηματική αξία και μη ενεργοποιημένο προϊόν κομίστρου που είχατε αποθηκεύσει θα τα βρείτε ως έχουν. Το ίδιο ισχύει και για τα αχρησιμοποίητα εισιτήρια που προέρχονται από πακέτο εισιτηρίων. Εάν όμως υπάρχει ενεργοποιημένο προϊόν μεγάλης διάρκειας, όπως ισχύει στην περίπτωσή σας, αυτό θα έχει λήξει. Αν δεν το είχατε ενεργοποιήσει, τότε θα το βρίσκατε και αυτό ακέραιο προς χρήση. 

*Αναλυτικά, περισσότερες πληροφορίες και εγγραφή στο Athena Card*

----------


## Black3539

Ωχ :Whistle:

----------


## George98

Εγώ πάντως που ρώτησα πριν 2 μέρες , έλεγαν δεν γίνεται ακόμα για μειωμένα ....

----------


## MIKU

Επιτέλους...το δημόσιο προχωρά..

----------


## ckbond

Εγώ πάλι δεν καταλαβαίνω τι γλυτώνω με το να κάνω online την αίτηση από το να πάω από κατ' ευθείαν σε σημείο που εκδίδουν την κάρτα μιας είτε έτσι, είτε αλλιώς θα πρέπει να πάω από εκεί... 

Τώρα έχω ανανεώσει ήδη την μηνιαία μου κάρτα, άμα πάω και πάρω την προσωποποιημένη κάρτα και βάλω το ποσό για τον μήνα (μιας και ζητάει το λιγότερο για 10 ημέρες), θα μπορέσω να την βάλω στην άκρη και τον άλλο μήνα απλά να την σκανάρω για να αρχίσει να μετράει ημέρες...??? (Αλήθεια τα μηχανήματα σε λεωφορεία και σταθμούς τρένων είναι ενεργά...???) 


Εδώ θα έχουμε δράματα... 



> Τι πρέπει να κάνω όταν λήξει η χρονική ισχύς του εισιτηρίου μου και δεν ολοκλήρωσα την διαδρομή μου;
> Αυτό το ερώτημα είναι σημαντικό. Αν ταξιδεύετε με τις γραμμές 1, 2 και 3 ο οπτικός αναγνώστης στην πύλη εξόδου θα αναγνωρίσει ότι το εισιτήριο έχει λήξει και δεν θα ανοίξει για να εξέλθετε. Θα πρέπει να πατήσετε το κομβίο κλήσης του Υπεύθυνου Σταθμού.

----------


## ardi21

Kαι στο εξωτερικο αυτο ισχυει? Οταν ληξει το εισιτηριο και εισαι ακομα μεσα στο μετρο, πατας κουμπι να σε απεγκλωβισουν? Μου φαινεται πολυ αστειο-τραγικο.

----------


## nnn

Μπορείς να βγάλεις από τώρα την κάρτα. Η λήξη της μετράει από την 1η ακύρωση της.

- - - Updated - - -




> Kαι στο εξωτερικο αυτο ισχυει? Οταν ληξει το εισιτηριο και εισαι ακομα μεσα στο μετρο, πατας κουμπι να σε απεγκλωβισουν? Μου φαινεται πολυ αστειο.


Και με το χάρτινο στη θεωρία σου λέει πως πρέπει να επικυρώνεις 2ο εισιτήριο αν ξεπερνάς το 70λεπτο.

----------


## ardi21

> Και με το χάρτινο στη θεωρία σου λέει πως πρέπει να επικυρώνεις 2ο εισιτήριο αν ξεπερνάς το 70λεπτο.


Σωστο, αλλα το θεμα ειναι τι γινεται οταν εχεις ξεπερασει για λιγο το 70λεπτο, εισαι στον σταθμο που θες και απλα πρεπει να βγεις στον... εξω κοσμο. Εκει πρεπει να πατησεις το κουμπι του υπευθυνου γιατι προφανως δεν προκειται να δωσεις αλλο ενα εισιτηριο απλα για να ανοιξουν οι πορτες.

----------


## xmperop1

Μια απάντηση.
Ειμαι στην Μακρυγιάννη στο Μοσχάτο και πρέπει εκτάκτως να πάρω το 218 λεωφορείο για Πειραιά,που θα βρώ εισητήριο?

----------


## nnn

> Μια απάντηση.
> Ειμαι στην Μακρυγιάννη στο Μοσχάτο και πρέπει εκτάκτως να πάρω το 218 λεωφορείο για Πειραιά,που θα βρώ εισητήριο?


Άγνωστο. Στην ουσία σου λέει πάρε μια κάρτα με 10 εισιτήρια να τα έχεις. Μάλιστα πληρώνεις 10 και σου δίνει 11.

----------


## papako

Μπορει να μου πει καποιος τι θα γινει με την εφαρμογη εισητηρίων για κινητά ;
Δεν μπορω να βρω πουθενα αυτη την πληροφορία. Την εχω βολευτει την εφαρμογή

----------


## Simpleton

> (...)
> Εδώ θα έχουμε δράματα...





> Kαι στο εξωτερικο αυτο ισχυει? Οταν ληξει το εισιτηριο και εισαι ακομα μεσα στο μετρο, πατας κουμπι να σε απεγκλωβισουν? Μου φαινεται πολυ αστειο-τραγικο.


Εδώ γράφει το εξής:



> Έχετε φορτίσει το ηλεκτρονικό εισιτήριό σας (πολλαπλό ή κάρτα) ένα πακέτο 5 εισιτηρίων €1,40.
> 
> Στην πρώτη διαδρομή επικυρώνεται το ηλεκτρονικό εισιτήριό σας και ξεκινά ο χρόνος των 90 λεπτών για το πρώτο εισιτήριο. Στην διάρκεια των 90 λεπτών κάθε φορά που αλλάζετε συγκοινωνιακό μέσο θα πρέπει να τηρείτε τους κανόνες επικύρωσης του μέσου
> 
> Αν η τελευταία σας διαδρομή δεν ολοκληρωθεί στα 90 λεπτά, τότε θα πρέπει με δική σας μέριμνα να επικυρώσετε το δεύτερο από τα πέντε εισιτήρια αν βρίσκεστε σε λεωφορείο τρόλλεϋ ή τραμ. Αν βρίσκεστε στο μετρό, το δεύτερο εισιτήριο θα επικυρωθεί αυτόματα κατά την έξοδό σας από τις πύλες.


Το σενάριο του εγκλωβισμού φαντάζομαι ότι ισχύει εφόσον δεν υπάρχει τουλάχιστον άλλο ένα εισιτήριο στην κάρτα για να ακυρωθεί κατά την έξοδο.




> Μπορει να μου πει καποιος τι θα γινει με την εφαρμογη εισητηρίων για κινητά ;
> Δεν μπορω να βρω πουθενα αυτη την πληροφορία. Την εχω βολευτει την εφαρμογή


Καταργείται και τα εισιτήρια ισχύουν μέχρι το τέλος του μήνα.

----------


## ardi21

> Μπορει να μου πει καποιος τι θα γινει με την εφαρμογη εισητηρίων για κινητά ;
> Δεν μπορω να βρω πουθενα αυτη την πληροφορία. Την εχω βολευτει την εφαρμογή


Τελος η εφαρμογη, δυστυχως.

----------


## ardi21

> Εδώ γράφει το εξής:
> 
> Το σενάριο του εγκλωβισμού φαντάζομαι ότι ισχύει εφόσον δεν υπάρχει τουλάχιστον άλλο ένα εισιτήριο στην κάρτα για να ακυρωθεί κατά την έξοδο.


Ειναι λιγο αδικο στην περιπτωση που ανεφερα παραπανω αλλα οκ.

----------


## Zer0c00L

μετά από τα τελευταία γεγονότα έχουν προκύψει μερικές ερωτήσεις (δικές μου αλλά και συναδέλφων μου) 
κάθε τέλος του μήνα καταθέτουμε σε τραπεζικό λογαριασμό της ΣΤΑ.ΣΥ Α.Ε. (στην ALPHA BANK) το χρηματικό ποσό που αντιστοιχεί στα κλασικά χάρτινα κουπόνια για τις μηνιαίες κάρτες απεριορίστων διαδρομών τις οποίες αγοράζουμε από τα γραφεία της ΣΤΑ.ΣΥ Α.Ε. καθώς κόβουμε τιμολόγιο στα στοιχεία της εταιρείας

τώρα με την ηλεκτρονική (προσωποποιημένη) κάρτα τι γίνεται?

- - - Updated - - -

επίσης να ενημερώσω τους φίλους/ες ότι όσοι έχετε την "κάρτα κοινωνικής ασφάλισης" αυτή σας έχει αποσταλεί όταν βγάλατε τον ΑΜΚΑ (Αριθμό Μητρώου Κοινωνικής Ασφάλισης) ισχύει ως αποδεικτικό.

----------


## moriarti

> Έχετε φορτίσει το ηλεκτρονικό εισιτήριό σας (πολλαπλό ή κάρτα) ένα πακέτο 5 εισιτηρίων €1,40.
> 
> Στην πρώτη διαδρομή επικυρώνεται το ηλεκτρονικό εισιτήριό σας και ξεκινά ο χρόνος των 90 λεπτών για το πρώτο εισιτήριο. Στην διάρκεια των 90 λεπτών κάθε φορά που αλλάζετε συγκοινωνιακό μέσο θα πρέπει να τηρείτε τους κανόνες επικύρωσης του μέσου
> 
> Αν η τελευταία σας διαδρομή δεν ολοκληρωθεί στα 90 λεπτά, τότε θα πρέπει με δική σας μέριμνα να επικυρώσετε το δεύτερο από τα πέντε εισιτήρια αν βρίσκεστε σε λεωφορείο τρόλλεϋ ή τραμ. Αν βρίσκεστε στο μετρό, το δεύτερο εισιτήριο θα επικυρωθεί αυτόματα κατά την έξοδό σας από τις πύλες.


Αυτό όντως είναι άδικο. Έχεις δηλαδή υπόλοιπο χρόνου 15 λεπτά, μπαίνεις στο μετρό και η διαδρομή σου διαρκει 20 λεπτά. Θα πρέπει να επικυρώσεις και δεύτερο εισιτήριο. Τώρα με τα χάρτινα εισιτήρια αυτό που ισχύει είναι ότι πριν επιβιβαστείς στο μέσο της τελευταίας διαδρομής, εφόσον υπολογίζεις ότι κατά τη διαδρομή θα λήξει ο χρόνος από την πρώτη επικύρωση, επικυρώνεις το εισιτήριο δεύτερη φορά ώστε σε περίπτωση ελέγχου να αποδεικνύεται ότι επιβιβάστηκες πριν τη λήξη του χρόνου. Αυτό μου φαίνεται και το πιο λογικο και δίκαιο. Ειδικά στα λεοφωρεία όταν έχει κίνηση μπορεί διαδρομή μισής ώρας να διαρκέσει μια ώρα. Γιατί να πρέπει να χτυπήσεις δεύτερο εισιτήριο?

----------


## rexdimos

παντως το site δεν δουλευεει

----------


## nnn

Μόλις κατέγραψα τον πατέρα μου για να πάρει αύριο την κάρτα του.




> Τα βασικά πλεονεκτήματα της προσωποποιημένης κάρτας για τον επιβάτη είναι:
> Αν χαθεί, κλαπεί ή καταστραφεί, ο κάτοχός της δεν θα χάσει το κόμιστρο που απομένει ή την χρηματική αξία που ήταν αποθηκευμένη σε αυτήν κατά την στιγμή που δήλωσε την απώλεια, κλοπή ή καταστροφή της.
> Η προσωποποιημένη κάρτα μπορεί να φορτιστεί μέσα από το παρόν site και συνδυασμό με τη χρήση κινητού τηλεφώνου ή tablet που διαθέτει NFC λειτουργία.

----------


## npats

> Εγώ πάλι δεν καταλαβαίνω τι γλυτώνω με το να κάνω online την αίτηση από το να πάω από κατ' ευθείαν σε σημείο που εκδίδουν την κάρτα μιας είτε έτσι, είτε αλλιώς θα πρέπει να πάω από εκεί...


Ε και εσύ δεν καταλαβαίνεις από έξυπνα και  ηλεκτρονικά συστήματα  :Whistle:

----------


## nnn

Έκανα και εγγραφή την κάρτα μου (με λίγο προσπάθεια) και βλέπεις πληροφορίες για αυτήν και μπορείς να αγοράσεις διαδρομές ή χρόνο.







- - - Updated - - -




> Ε και εσύ δεν καταλαβαίνεις από έξυπνα και  ηλεκτρονικά συστήματα


Κάνοντας την ηλεκτρονικά, παίρνεις έναν QR Code με τα στοιχεία και η κάρτα βγαίνει στον μισό χρόνο, από το κοντά 10λεπτο ανά περίπτωση...

----------


## Simpleton

> Αυτό όντως είναι άδικο. Έχεις δηλαδή υπόλοιπο χρόνου 15 λεπτά, μπαίνεις στο μετρό και η διαδρομή σου διαρκει 20 λεπτά. Θα πρέπει να επικυρώσεις και δεύτερο εισιτήριο. Τώρα με τα χάρτινα εισιτήρια αυτό που ισχύει είναι ότι πριν επιβιβαστείς στο μέσο της τελευταίας διαδρομής, εφόσον υπολογίζεις ότι κατά τη διαδρομή θα λήξει ο χρόνος από την πρώτη επικύρωση, επικυρώνεις το εισιτήριο δεύτερη φορά ώστε σε περίπτωση ελέγχου να αποδεικνύεται ότι επιβιβάστηκες πριν τη λήξη του χρόνου. Αυτό μου φαίνεται και το πιο λογικο και δίκαιο. Ειδικά στα λεοφωρεία όταν έχει κίνηση μπορεί διαδρομή μισής ώρας να διαρκέσει μια ώρα. Γιατί να πρέπει να χτυπήσεις δεύτερο εισιτήριο?


Αυτό ίσχυε μέχρι πριν από τρία χρόνια, τώρα δεν επιτρέπεται η δεύτερη επικύρωση.

----------


## ckbond

> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> επίσης να ενημερώσω τους φίλους/ες ότι όσοι έχετε την "κάρτα κοινωνικής ασφάλισης" αυτή σας έχει αποσταλεί όταν βγάλατε τον ΑΜΚΑ (Αριθμό Μητρώου Κοινωνικής Ασφάλισης) ισχύει ως αποδεικτικό.


Κάνουμε και χιούμορ...???  :Laughing:  :Laughing:  :Laughing:  Σιγά μην βρω ποτέ μου μετά από δύο, ίσως και τρεις μετακομίσεις αυτή την κάρτα...  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL: 

Πέραν της πλάκας θα πάω με το βιβλιάριο και αν θέλουν ας το δεχτούν αν όχι ένα κοσμητικό θα το ακούσουν...

- - - Updated - - -




> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> Κάνοντας την ηλεκτρονικά, παίρνεις έναν QR Code με τα στοιχεία και η κάρτα βγαίνει στον μισό χρόνο, από το κοντά 10λεπτο ανά περίπτωση...


Θα μου επιτρέψεις να διαφωνήσω σε αυτό... Ναι σου βγάζει ένα QR όπου έχεις βάλει ένα όνομα και έναν κωδικό... δεν νομίζω να σου γλυτώνει τον μισό χρόνο κάτι τέτοιο... 
Να είχες βάλει φωτογραφία, να είχες σκανάρει τον ΑΜΚΑ ίσως και να είχε νόημα... Καταλαβαίνω όμως ότι το κάνουν γιατί δεν θέλουν να κρατάνε προσωπικά στοιχεία, απλά το βρίσκω λίγο χαζή σαν υπηρεσία... 

Βέβαια αν από την άλλη, όπως αναφέρεις παραπάνω, μπορείς να διαχειριστείς την κάρτα σου αυτό βοηθάει αρκετά να ξέρεις τι σου γίνεται...  :One thumb up:

----------


## nnn

Με το QR δεν θα εισάγει στο ΤΕΚ παρά μόνο την φωτογραφία σου, τα υπόλοιπα στοιχεία είναι ήδη στο σύστημα και ούτε κάθεσαι εκείνη την ώρα να πατάς έναν 8ψήφιο κωδικό που ζητάει για το hash των στοιχείων. Είναι έτοιμα για εκτύπωση στο πλαστικό. Επιπλέον δεν μπορούν να σου αρνηθούν ΑΜΚΑ επειδή δεν τους αρέσει το έντυπο που το έχεις.

----------


## npats

> Με το QR δεν θα εισάγει στο ΤΕΚ παρά μόνο την φωτογραφία σου, τα υπόλοιπα στοιχεία είναι ήδη στο σύστημα και ούτε κάθεσαι εκείνη την ώρα να πατάς έναν 8ψήφιο κωδικό που ζητάει για το hash των στοιχείων. Είναι έτοιμα για εκτύπωση στο πλαστικό. Επιπλέον δεν μπορούν να σου αρνηθούν ΑΜΚΑ επειδή δεν τους αρέσει το έντυπο που το έχεις.


Πάντως εδώ https://www.athenstransport.com/2017...iko-eisitirio/ λέει ότι και πάλι θα χρειαστεί αποδεικτικό ΑΜΚΑ

Για αυτό κινδυνεύοντας να χαρακτηριστώ εμμονικός ξαναλέω ότι για μένα , έναν έως τώρα  ευτυχισμένο χρήστη της εφαρμογής για κινητά tfa tickets , όλα αυτά μου φαίνονται μεγάλη οπισθοδρόμηση

----------


## ATG

> Πάντως εδώ https://www.athenstransport.com/2017...iko-eisitirio/ λέει ότι και πάλι θα χρειαστεί αποδεικτικό ΑΜΚΑ
> 
> Για αυτό κινδυνεύοντας να χαρακτηριστώ εμμονικός ξαναλέω ότι για μένα , έναν έως τώρα  ευτυχισμένο χρήστη της εφαρμογής για κινητά tfa tickets , όλα αυτά μου φαίνονται μεγάλη οπισθοδρόμηση


Θα βγει εφαρμογή που θα ανανεώνεις την κάρτα απο το κινητό.

----------


## Thanasis159

Εγώ που έχω ήδη ετήσια κάρτα σε ισχύ και λήγει τέλος Φεβρουαρίου, μπορώ να βγάλω αυτή και να την αντικαταστήσω από τώρα ή θα πρέπει να λήξει για να βγάλω άλλη;

----------


## prometheas

Οποιος δεν ειναι heavy user αλλά κάνει έστω και 2 μετακινήσεις την ημέρα (το κλασσικό πήγαινε-ελα) συμφέρει να φορτίζει την κάρτα του ή το Athena Ticket με το εισιτήριο 5νθήμερης διάρκειας. Κοστίζει 9 ευρώ και μας απαλλάσσει από το αγχος του υπολοίπου και πιθανών προβληματων στην μετακίνησή μας.

Θεωρώ αυτονόητο οτι στην πορεία θα διορθωθούν τα προβλήματα που βλέπουμε τώρα και οτι θα δοθεί μια mobile εφαρμογή ώστε ο χρήστης να βλέπει ανα πάσα στιγμή το υπολοιπό του, να κάνει top up ή ακόμα καλύτερα να χρησιμοποιεί το κινητό του για κάρτα..

----------


## nikosnikolakis

Στην Πράγα, στα τραμ τουλάχιστον, μπορείς να στείλεις sms για αγορά εισιτηρίων

----------


## grigsgr

> Κάνουμε και χιούμορ...???  Σιγά μην βρω ποτέ μου μετά από δύο, ίσως και τρεις μετακομίσεις αυτή την κάρτα... 
> 
> Πέραν της πλάκας θα πάω με το βιβλιάριο και αν θέλουν ας το δεχτούν αν όχι ένα κοσμητικό θα το ακούσουν...



Επειδή τους ρώτησα στα εκδοτήρια. Δέχονται να τους πας το βιβλιάριο αρκεί το ΑΜΚΑ να ΜΗΝ είναι γραμμένο με το χέρι. Επίσης, μου είπαν ότι δέχονται ακόμη να τους πας εκτυπωμένο το ΑΜΚΑ από το www.amka.gr

----------


## automatix

Εγώ να κάνω μια ερώτηση, μήπως ξέρετε, αν και το τηλέφωνο θα το κάνω όπως και να έχει για να ενημερωθώ.
Έχω βγάλει κάρτα ανεργείας στην Ελλάδα. Όπως ορίζει η νομοθεσία, οι διαδρομές είναι χωρίς κόστος για τους κατόχους της (αρκεί να έχεις την κάρτα + ένα πιστοποιητικό ανεργείας που εκδίδεται ηλεκτρονικά και έχει ισχύ για κάποιες μέρες, 30 νομίζω).
Διαβάζω πως όσοι δικαιούνται μεταφορές χωρίς κόστος είναι υποχρεωμένοι να βγάλουν κάρτα. Άρα πηγαίνω εκεί με QR code + δικαιολογητικά και μου βγάζουν με ισχύ ένα μήνα; Οπότε κάθε μήνα θα περνάω να ανανεώνω;

----------


## nnn

> Είμαι δικαιούχος δωρεάν μετακίνησης, τι πρέπει να κάνω;
> Οι δικαιούχοι δωρεάν μετακίνησης θα πρέπει να εκδώσουν προσωποποιημένη ATH.ENA Card προσκομίζοντας στα Σημεία Έκδοσης Προσωποποιημένης ATH.ENA Card τα απαραίτητα παραστατικά, όπως γίνεται με το χάρτινο εισιτήριο και κάρτες.
> 
> Η ATH.ENA Card που θα εκδοθεί στο όνομά σας, θα επιτρέπει την δωρεάν μετακίνησή σας καθ’ όλη την χρονική περίοδο που διαρκεί το δικαίωμά σας στην δωρεάν μετακίνηση.


......

----------


## ayan

> Μπορει να μου πει καποιος τι θα γινει με την εφαρμογη εισητηρίων για κινητά ;
> Δεν μπορω να βρω πουθενα αυτη την πληροφορία. Την εχω βολευτει την εφαρμογή


Η εφαρμογή καταργείται και μάλιστα ότι εισιτήρια έχεις αγοράσει πρέπει να τα ξοδέψεις μέχρι τέλος Οκτωβρίου. Είναι τραγικό, γιατί ήταν το μόνο πραγματικά "ηλεκτρονικό" εισιτήριο. Θα μπορούσαν να την έχουν κάνει συμβατή βάζοντας QR code scanners στις πόρτες, ή έστω να την κρατήσουν μόνο για κινητά με NFC που θα ακουμπάς στην ειδική υποδοχή. Στο μετρό του Λονδίνου μπορείς να κυκλοφορείς με το NFC wallet της τράπεζας Πειραιώς, και εδώ μανία να κουβαλάμε πλαστικές και χάρτινες κάρτες...  για να κονομάνε οι προμηθευτές.

----------


## ATG

> Εγώ να κάνω μια ερώτηση, μήπως ξέρετε, αν και το τηλέφωνο θα το κάνω όπως και να έχει για να ενημερωθώ.
> Έχω βγάλει κάρτα ανεργείας στην Ελλάδα. Όπως ορίζει η νομοθεσία, οι διαδρομές είναι χωρίς κόστος για τους κατόχους της (αρκεί να έχεις την κάρτα + ένα πιστοποιητικό ανεργείας που εκδίδεται ηλεκτρονικά και έχει ισχύ για κάποιες μέρες, 30 νομίζω).
> Διαβάζω πως όσοι δικαιούνται μεταφορές χωρίς κόστος είναι υποχρεωμένοι να βγάλουν κάρτα. Άρα πηγαίνω εκεί με QR code + δικαιολογητικά και μου βγάζουν με ισχύ ένα μήνα; Οπότε κάθε μήνα θα περνάω να ανανεώνω;


Θα ανανεώνεται αυτόματα εφόσον γνωρίζουν το ΑΜΚΑ σου.

----------


## automatix

Κι όμως.. Μόλις επικοινώνησα και με ενημέρωσαν πως δεν χρειάζεται να βγάλω κάρτα. Απλά να έχω μαζί μου τη βεβαίωση ανεργίας όποτε χρησιμοποιώ κάποιο μέσο.

----------


## ardi21

> Κι όμως.. Μόλις επικοινώνησα και με ενημέρωσαν πως δεν χρειάζεται να βγάλω κάρτα. Απλά να έχω μαζί μου τη βεβαίωση ανεργίας όποτε χρησιμοποιώ κάποιο μέσο.


Και πως θα ανοιγουν οι πορτες?

----------


## automatix

> Και πως θα ανοιγουν οι πορτες?


Ποιες πόρτες ακριβώς; Που έχει πόρτες; Ηλεκτρικό; Μετρό; Λεωφορείο;
Εκεί που χτυπάς δεν έχει μπάρες όπως πχ στα αεροδρόμια που σκανάρεις το QR και περνάς.

----------


## giorgiosgr

Θυμαμαι σε ταξιδι στη Σιγκαπουρη γυρω στο 1995 να χρησημοποιω ηλεκτρονικη καρτα...
Ειναι απιστευτο 2017 να το ξεκιναμε εδω...
Ακομη και τα απλα εισητηρια μιας χρησης ηταν ηλεκτρονικα και τα κρατουσε η πυλη οταν εφτανες στον προορισμο σου... τα ανακυκλωνανε χωρις να καταληγουν στα σκουπιδια...

----------


## Black3539

> Ποιες πόρτες ακριβώς; Που έχει πόρτες; Ηλεκτρικό; Μετρό; Λεωφορείο;
> Εκεί που χτυπάς δεν έχει μπάρες όπως πχ στα αεροδρόμια που σκανάρεις το QR και περνάς.


Στο μετρό,εχει μπάρες

----------


## ardi21

> Ποιες πόρτες ακριβώς; Που έχει πόρτες; Ηλεκτρικό; Μετρό; Λεωφορείο;
> Εκεί που χτυπάς δεν έχει μπάρες όπως πχ στα αεροδρόμια που σκανάρεις το QR και περνάς.


Στο μετρο σιγουρα (στον ηλεκτρικο και στο τραμ δεν ειμαι σιγουρος) εχει πορτες που ανοιγοκλεινουν για να περασεις. Απλα δεν εχουν ενεργοποιηθει ακομα. Δεν το εχεις παρατηρησει?

Οποτε ξαναρωταω. Οταν ενεργοποιηθουν πως θα περνας χωρις καρτα?

Για ξαναμιλησε με τον κυριο που σου ειπε οτι δεν χρειαζεσαι καρτα. Μπορει να εχει το μυστικο οι ανεργοι να γινονται αυλοι και να περνανε απο μεσα  :Razz:

----------


## gcf

Θα εννοούσε ότι προς το παρόν δεν χρειάζεται κάρτα, όπως νομίζω γράφεται κάπου και στο site.
 Σήμερα έβγαλα μια προσωποποιημένη και μια όχι, εύκολα και γρήγορα. Στην προσωποποιημένη θα μπορεί να μεταφέρεται online χρηματική αξία ή εισιτήρια μέσω κινητού με nfc και σχετικής εφαρμογής που θα βγει προσεχώς.

----------


## ardi21

> Θα εννοούσε ότι προς το παρόν δεν χρειάζεται κάρτα, όπως νομίζω γράφεται κάπου και στο site.


Aν εννοουσε αυτο, οκ. Αλλα τι να την βγαλεις τωρα τι να την βγαλεις σε λιγο καιρο.

Βεβαια στο athenstransport διαβασα οτι προς το παρον δεν μπορουν να βγαλουν καρτες στους δικαιουχους δωρεαν μετακινησης. Ειναι μαλλον συστημικο το θεμα.

----------


## gcf

> Έκανα και εγγραφή την κάρτα μου (με λίγο προσπάθεια) ...


Εμένα μου βγάζει αυτό:
 Some error happened while processing your request. Please try again later.

----------


## stratus

Επειδή μπέρδεψα τα μπούτια μου  :Razz: Εγω που χρησιμοποιώ μέσα μαζικής μεταφοράς 2-3 φορες το μήνα πως θα βγάζω εισιτηριο;

----------


## nnn

> Εμένα μου βγάζει αυτό:
>  Some error happened while processing your request. Please try again later.


Δοκίμασε να κάνεις login με το pass που έβαλες, και εμένα το έβγαζε το σφάλμα (και δοκίμασα 2-3 passwords) αλλά είχε πάρει το 1ο και ας πέταγε σφάλμα.

- - - Updated - - -




> Επειδή μπέρδεψα τα μπούτια μου Εγω που χρησιμοποιώ μέσα μαζικής μεταφοράς 2-3 φορες το μήνα πως θα βγάζω εισιτηριο;


Θα βγάλεις μια ανώνυμη κάρτα και θα της "πετάς" μέσα εισιτήρια. Τώρα τρέχει προσφορά που πληρώνεις 10 ενιαία και σου δίνει 1 επιπλέον δώρο.

----------


## pluss

Εμένα δε μου αρέσει το ότι στο athenacard.gr μπορείς να φτιάξεις λογαριασμό μόνο για τις προσωποποιημένες κάρτες, με αποτέλεσμα όποιος έχει στην κατοχή του μια ανώνυμη ATH.ENA Card να μην μπορεί να εξυπηρετηθεί online (π.χ. να την επαναφορτίσει) και να πρέπει να πάει αναγκαστικά σε εκδοτήριο ή σε αυτόματο πωλητή. 
Επίσης, θα ήθελα να μπορεί να δει κάποιος το υπόλοιπο της προσωποποιημένης κάρτας του online, μέσω του λογαριασμού του στο athenacard.gr. Μπορεί να το δει την ώρα της επικύρωσης βέβαια, αλλά πιστεύω πως θα ήταν χρήσιμο να ήταν εφικτό  κάτι τέτοιο και μέσω της ιστοσελίδας.
Ελπίζω σταδιακά όλα αυτά να γίνουν...

----------


## nnn

Λογικά μέσω της εφαρμογής ή της σελίδας, θα μπορείς να δεις την λήξη της. Νομίζω όμως πως την βγάζει το τερματικό στο μέσο που την περνάς.

----------


## tsigarid

> Καταργείται και τα εισιτήρια ισχύουν μέχρι το τέλος του μήνα.


Ο κόσμος προχωράει μπροστά, η Ελλάδα πίσω. Αντί να φτιάξουν ένα νέο app (και ας ζητάνε ΑΜΚΑ κλπ, αρκεί να είναι app) αυτοί το καταργούν.

----------


## BILL5

Για τους ανεργους τι γίνεται?

----------


## sakels

> Ο κόσμος προχωράει μπροστά, η Ελλάδα πίσω. Αντί να φτιάξουν ένα νέο app (και ας ζητάνε ΑΜΚΑ κλπ, αρκεί να είναι app) αυτοί το καταργούν.


Και πως θα ανοίγουν οι μπάρες?

Θα πρέπει να γίνει εφαρμογή που να υποστηρίζει nfc.

Τώρα πόσα κινητά το υποστηρίζουν είναι άλλο θέμα.

----------


## tsigarid

> Και πως θα ανοίγουν οι μπάρες?
> 
> Θα πρέπει να γίνει εφαρμογή που να υποστηρίζει nfc.
> 
> Τώρα πόσα κινητά το υποστηρίζουν είναι άλλο θέμα.


Ε και; Σιγά το δύσκολο.

----------


## BILL5

Ολα τα νέα xperia της Sony έχουν NFC

----------


## tsek

απο εχτές βγάζουν.

----------


## automatix

> Για τους ανεργους τι γίνεται?


Εμένα μου είπαν να συνεχίσω να κυκλοφορώ όπως τώρα. Αλλά σε μια ανακοίνωση για τους λόγους τις απεργίας που θα έχουν τη δευτέρα, διάβασα πως υπάρχει ελλειπής ενημέρωση για τις ειδικές κατηγορίες (άνεργους, άτομα με αναπηρία κτλ).

----------


## ferongr

> Θα ανανεώνεται αυτόματα εφόσον γνωρίζουν το ΑΜΚΑ σου.


Τότε γιατί χρειάζονται αποδεικτικό ανεργίας κατά την έκδοση της κάρτας, αφού έτσι κι' αλλιώς πηγαίνεις αποδεικτικό ΑΜΚΑ; Η αυτόματη ανανέωση υπονοεί διασύνδεση συστημάτων κάτι που είναι όνειρο θερινής νυκτός για τις ψηφιακές πλατφόρμες που χρησιμοποιεί το δημόσιο.

----------


## Billionaire

Χμ. Εμένα μου φαίνεται ότι όλη η ιστορία είναι για να σε παρακολουθούνε και να φακελώνουν τις μετακινήσεις σου.

Προφανώς για τους περιστασιακούς χρήστες, δεν υπάρχει πρόβλημα να βγάζουν σε κάθε μετακίνησή τους και νέο "ανώνυμο" εισιτήριο, αντί να φορτίζουν κάθε φορά το παλιό. Έτσι δεν είναι?

----------


## automatix

> Χμ. Εμένα μου φαίνεται ότι όλη η ιστορία είναι για να σε παρακολουθούνε και να φακελώνουν τις μετακινήσεις σου.
> 
> Προφανώς για τους περιστασιακούς χρήστες, δεν υπάρχει πρόβλημα να βγάζουν σε κάθε μετακίνησή τους και νέο "ανώνυμο" εισιτήριο, αντί να φορτίζουν κάθε φορά το παλιό. Έτσι δεν είναι?


Οτιδήποτε ηλεκτρονικό χρησιμοποιείς αφήνει ίχνη. Τι να κάνουμε, αυτό είναι το τίμημα της τεχνολογίας.
Το κινητό σου που έχει τόσους αισθητήρες και όλοι στέλνουν data στη google, αλλά και σε άλλες εταιρίες δε σε πειράζει;
Σκέψου λίγο πως μπορεί η google να έχει τόσο accurate προβλέψεις στο google maps.. Παίρνει τη θέση όλων των android κινητών (σιγά μην την δώσουν πρόσβαση στις traffic cameras οι χώρες).

- - - Updated - - -




> Τότε γιατί χρειάζονται αποδεικτικό ανεργίας κατά την έκδοση της κάρτας, αφού έτσι κι' αλλιώς πηγαίνεις αποδεικτικό ΑΜΚΑ; Η αυτόματη ανανέωση υ*πονοεί διασύνδεση συστημάτων κάτι που είναι όνειρο θερινής νυκτός για τις ψηφιακές πλατφόρμες που χρησιμοποιεί το δημόσιο.*


Ναι και εγώ παραξενεύτηκα όταν αναφέρθηκε η αυτόματη ανανέωση.. Εδώ στις υπηρεσίες δεν υπάρχει διασύνδεση.. θα έχουμε με τον ΟΑΣΑ;

----------


## ATG

Καθόλου όνειρο.
Στα αυτόματα μηχανήματα υπαρχει επιλογή για επιδοτούμενα εισιτήρια.

----------


## JpegXguy

Πήγα να κάνω εγγραφή και πέταξε το γνωστό error. Δοκίμασα εγγραφή και με άλλους κωδικούς αλλά τώρα δεν έχω πια τον αρχικό. Η σύνδεση δεν δουλεύει. Τι να κάνω;

----------


## ardi21

Στην εγγραφη δινεις τον κωδικο που ειχες βαλει για να βγαλεις το QR code η εναν καινουργιο?

----------


## nnn

> Στην εγγραφη δινεις τον κωδικο που ειχες βαλει για να βγαλεις το QR code η εναν καινουργιο?


Άλλον, αυτός είναι για να ξαναβγάλεις την κάρτα αν χαθεί.

- - - Updated - - -




> Πήγα να κάνω εγγραφή και πέταξε το γνωστό error. Δοκίμασα εγγραφή και με άλλους κωδικούς αλλά τώρα δεν έχω πια τον αρχικό. Η σύνδεση δεν δουλεύει. Τι να κάνω;


Πηγες να γράψεις κάρτα? Έχει πάρει τον 1ο.

----------


## JpegXguy

> Πηγες να γράψεις κάρτα? Έχει πάρει τον 1ο.


Και πάλι "Ελέγξτε τα στοιχεία εισόδου" μου λέει. Καλά κρασιά που μου θέλουν και ηλεκτρονικό εισιτήριο ενώ είναι σε στάδιο beta... (μην πω alpha)

----------


## darkmadness

Προχειρότητες, να γίνει ο εκσυγχρονισμός δεν αντιλέγω αλλά να γίνει σωστά οχι με γρήγορες κινήσεις

----------


## Zus

Για ηλεκτρονική μηνιαία κάρτα, είναι απαραίτητο το ΑΜΚΑ?

Δεν υπάρχει επιλογή χωρίς και αν την χάσω ας την ξαναπληρώσω.

----------


## ardi21

> Για ηλεκτρονική μηνιαία κάρτα, είναι απαραίτητο το ΑΜΚΑ?
> 
> Δεν υπάρχει επιλογή χωρίς και αν την χάσω ας την ξαναπληρώσω.


Για καρτες απεριοριστων, ναι, ειναι απαραιτητο να βγαλεις προσωποποιημενη καρτα δινοντας τα στοιχεια σου.

----------


## geodimis

Κάτω το site από το πρωί..

----------


## beatnick

[QUOTE=automatix;6254250]Οτιδήποτε ηλεκτρονικό χρησιμοποιείς αφήνει ίχνη. Τι να κάνουμε, αυτό είναι το τίμημα της τεχνολογίας.
Το κινητό σου που έχει τόσους αισθητήρες και όλοι στέλνουν data στη google, αλλά και σε άλλες εταιρίες δε σε πειράζει;
Σκέψου λίγο πως μπορεί η google να έχει τόσο accurate προβλέψεις στο google maps.. Παίρνει τη θέση όλων των android κινητών (σιγά μην την δώσουν πρόσβαση στις traffic cameras οι χώρες).
- - - Updated - - -

Εγώ έχω κάρτα ανεργείας, και το android μου δεν έχει google services οπότε δεν στέλνει data στη google. Άμα κλείσουν οι πόρτες του μετρό, με ποιο τρόπο θα μετακινούμαι ανώνυμα όπως κάνω μέχρι τώρα;

- - - Updated - - -

[QUOTE=beatnick;6254887]


> Οτιδήποτε ηλεκτρονικό χρησιμοποιείς αφήνει ίχνη. Τι να κάνουμε, αυτό είναι το τίμημα της τεχνολογίας.
> Το κινητό σου που έχει τόσους αισθητήρες και όλοι στέλνουν data στη google, αλλά και σε άλλες εταιρίες δε σε πειράζει;
> Σκέψου λίγο πως μπορεί η google να έχει τόσο accurate προβλέψεις στο google maps.. Παίρνει τη θέση όλων των android κινητών (σιγά μην την δώσουν πρόσβαση στις traffic cameras οι χώρες).
> - - - Updated - - -




Εγώ έχω κάρτα ανεργείας, και το android μου δεν έχει google services οπότε δεν στέλνει data στη google. Άμα κλείσουν οι πόρτες του μετρό, με ποιο τρόπο θα μετακινούμαι ανώνυμα όπως κάνω μέχρι τώρα;

----------


## ardi21

> Eγώ έχω κάρτα ανεργείας, και το android μου δεν έχει google services οπότε δεν στέλνει data στη google. Άμα κλείσουν οι πόρτες του μετρό, με ποιο τρόπο θα μετακινούμαι ανώνυμα όπως κάνω μέχρι τώρα;


Ανωνυμα δεν γινεται. Θα πρεπει να βγαλεις προσωποποιημενη καρτα δινοντας ταυτοτητα, αποδεικτικο ΑΜΚΑ και βεβαιωση ανεργιας.

----------


## beatnick

Κι άμα δεν θέλω να ξέρουν πότε πήγα που;
Τι εννοείς δεν γίνεται; μέχρι τώρα πως γίνεται;

----------


## daywalker06

Θα πας με τα πόδια  :Laughing:

----------


## beatnick

Όχι φίλε μου, έχω το συνταγματικό δικαίωμα στην ελεύθερη μετακίνηση, κι όπως κάνω με το τρένο έτσι θέλω να κάνω και με το μετρό.
Άμα δεν χρησιμοποιώ την κάρτα, θα μου πουν ότι δεν αναζήτησα εργασία οπότε θα με διαγράψουν από το μητρώο ανέργων;
Η Αρχή Προστασίας Προσωπικών Δεδομένων τι κάνει για την υπόθεση;

----------


## ardi21

> Όχι φίλε μου, έχω το συνταγματικό δικαίωμα στην ελεύθερη μετακίνηση, κι όπως κάνω με το τρένο έτσι θέλω να κάνω και με το μετρό.
> Άμα δεν χρησιμοποιώ την κάρτα, θα μου πουν ότι δεν αναζήτησα εργασία οπότε θα με διαγράψουν από το μητρώο ανέργων;
> Η Αρχή Προστασίας Προσωπικών Δεδομένων τι κάνει για την υπόθεση;


Η ΑΠΠΔ εξετασε το θεμα και εβγαλε θετικη γνωμοδοτηση -> http://news247.gr/eidiseis/koinonia/...o.4798289.html

Δεν υπαρχει αλλος τροπος να μετακινησε δωρεαν στο μετρο (νομιζω και σε ηλεκτρικο/τραμ θα υπαρχουν μπαρες αλλα δεν ειμαι σιγουρος). Η βγαζεις την καρτα με τα στοιχεια σου, η πληρωνεις κανονικα με την ανωνυμη καρτα/χαρτινο ηλεκτρονικο εισιτηριο η δεν τα χρησιμοποιεις οσο εισαι ανεργος.

Μεχρι τωρα δεν υπηρχαν μπαρες και ηλεκτρονικο εισιτηριο. Πρεπει με καποιον τροπο να διασταυρωνουν οτι οντως εισαι ανεργος.

----------


## nnn

Συνταγματικό δικαίωμα είναι η ελευθερία της μετακίνησης. Την τσάμπα χρήση των μέσων που σου προσφέρει το κράτος την πληρώνουμε όλοι με γράψιμο του κόστους της στον κρατικό προυπολογισμό ή στο χρέος του ΟΑΣΑ.

----------


## Zer0c00L

όπως πολύ σωστά είπαν οι πιο πάνω φίλοι 

Η ΑΠΠΔ έβγαλε θετική γνωμοδότηση για το Ηλεκτρονικό εισιτήριο και τις Ηλεκτρονικές κάρτες (προσωποποιημένες)

οπότε αν εσύ που είσαι άνεργος θες να μετακινηθείς με τα Λεωφορεία / Τρόλλευ / Ηλεκτρικό / Μετρό / Τράμ
θα πρέπει να έχεις την Κάρτα Ανεργίας σε ισχύ - Βεβαίωση Ανεργίας (εκδίδεται ηλεκτρονικά και έχει ισχύ για 30 μέρες) 
και να έχεις την Προσωποποιημένη ATH-ENA-CARD (ισχύ για 30 μέρες) για να ανοίγεις τις μπάρες που θα υπάρχουν σε Ηλεκτρικό ή Μετρό ή να την επικυρώνεις σε Λεωφορεία ή Τρόλλευ ή Τραμ δεν ξέρω το κόστος μπορεί να τις επιδοτεί το κράτος για τους άνεργους - ΑΜΕΑ και λοιπές κατηγορίες δωρεάν μετακίνησης.

αν δεν θες απλά πηγαίνεις με τα πόδια ή με ποδήλατο

----------


## ardi21

Δεν θα συνδεθει το συστημα εισητηριων με τον ΟΑΕΔ ετσι ωστε να βλεπουν real time ποιος ειναι ανεργος και ποιος οχι? Θα πρεπει να εχεις μαζι σου την βεβαιωση ανεργιας -οπως μεχρι τωρα- και καθε μηνα να πηγαινεις να σου ανανεωνουν την καρτα?

----------


## Zer0c00L

> Δεν θα συνδεθει το συστημα εισητηριων με τον ΟΑΕΔ ετσι ωστε να βλεπουν real time ποιος ειναι ανεργος και ποιος οχι? Θα πρεπει να εχεις μαζι σου την βεβαιωση ανεργιας -οπως μεχρι τωρα- και καθε μηνα να πηγαινεις να σου ανανεωνουν την καρτα?


πιθανόν στο προσεχές μέλλον

κάτσε να δούμε τι θα γίνει τώρα στο τέλος του μήνα

και βλέπουμε...

----------


## ardi21

nnn πρεπει να εισαι ο μοναδικος που καταφερε να κανει εγγραφη.

Και μενα μου βγαζει σφαλμα. Τον εχει παρει σιγουρα τον κωδικο αραγε? Γιατι κλασσικα δεν με αφηνει να κανω login.

----------


## mp3buddy

Μια από τα ίδια με την έγγραφη...
Βάζω αριθμό κάρτας.
Βάζω κωδικό με γραμματα και αριθμούς μου βγαζει μηνυμα:


```
Παρακαλούμε ελέγξτε το πεδίο Κωδικός
```

Λογικό λέω.. θέλει και σύμβολα
Βάζω κωδικό με γράμματα, αριθμούς και σύμβολα, όπως απαιτεί, μου βγάζει μήνυμα:


```
Είστε σίγουροι ότι θέλετε να γίνει αποθήκευση;
```

Πατάω Ναι και βγάζει μήνυμα:


```
Υπήρξε κάποιο σφάλμα κατά την αποθήκευση. Ελέγξτε τα δεδομένα σας και προσπαθήστε ξανά
```

Άλλαξε και η ονομασία της διαδικασίας αντί για *Σύνδεση/Εγγραφή* έγινε *Αγορά/Τραπεζικό Σύστημα*!!!
Δυστυχώς προχειρότητες...

Μιλάω για προσωποποιημένη κάρτα απεριορίστων διαδρομών την οποία θα χρησιμοποιήσω τον άλλο μήνα. Για τον τρέχοντα έχω την χάρτινη.
Λέτε να φταίει αυτό; Μήπως η εγγραφή για να ολοκληρωθεί απαιτεί να έχει προηγηθεί μια πρώτη ακύρωση/χρήση της κάρτας;

----------


## ardi21

> Μιλάω για προσωποποιημένη κάρτα απεριορίστων διαδρομών την οποία θα χρησιμοποιήσω τον άλλο μήνα. Για τον τρέχοντα έχω την χάρτινη.
> Λέτε να φταίει αυτό; Μήπως η εγγραφή για να ολοκληρωθεί απαιτεί να έχει προηγηθεί μια πρώτη ακύρωση/χρήση της κάρτας;


Δεν εχει σχεση αυτο.

Tωρα να περιμενουμε αραγε μηπως μας βαλει με τον κωδικο καποια στιγμη η να προσπαθησουμε καινουργια εγγραφη?

----------


## nnn

Δοκιμάστε με κωδικό μικρούς λατινικούς χαρακτήρες, αριθμούς και σύμβολο. Όχι κεφάλαια.

----------


## ardi21

Μπα, ουτε ετσι λειτουργει.

----------


## JpegXguy

> Δοκιμάστε με κωδικό μικρούς λατινικούς χαρακτήρες, αριθμούς και σύμβολο. Όχι κεφάλαια.


Μια απ΄τα ίδια. Άλλαξε το κείμενο στο login κουμπί αλλά εσωτερική αλλαγή καμία προς το παρόν

----------


## gcf

Και μένα πήρε κάποιο κωδικό που δεν τον κράτησα γιατί έβγαλε μήνυμα λάθους και μετά δεν γίνεται τίποτα. Έπρεπε να έχουν δυνατότητα αλλαγής κωδικού.

----------


## JpegXguy

> Βάζω κωδικό με γράμματα, αριθμούς και σύμβολα, όπως απαιτεί, μου βγάζει μήνυμα:
> 
> 
> ```
> Είστε σίγουροι ότι θέλετε να γίνει αποθήκευση;
> ```
> 
> Πατάω Ναι και βγάζει μήνυμα:
> 
> ...


Η ίδια απόκριση κάθε φορά. Αναρωτιέμαι τι μαγικά έκανε ο nnn για να μπει

----------


## bang

Ακούστηκαν μεν οι προτάσεις της  Αρχής Προστασίας Δεδομένων Προσωπικού Χαρακτήρα (πχ 8 ψηφία PIN αλλα και πάλι μόνο αριθμητικά) αλλά για ποιο λόγο να μην υπάρχει *η επιλογή* στην προσωποποιημένη κάρτα να μην αποθηκεύεται κανένα προσωπικό στοιχείο στο σύστημα;
Το βασικό επιχείρημα είναι η περίπτωση απώλειας. Μέχρι τώρα αν κάποιος έχανε την μηνιαία του κάρτα έπρεπε να ξαναπληρώσει, θα μπορούσε να γίνεται το ίδιο και τώρα. Γίνεται η ταυτοποίηση και η εκτύπωση με τα στοιχεία και την φωτογραφία και αποθηκεύεται μόνο ο κωδικός της κάρτας στο σύστημα.
Για τις ειδικές κατηγορίες αποθηκεύεται και η ημερομηνία λήξης. Οι άνεργοι πχ έτσι κι αλλιώς κάθε μήνα θα πηγαίνουν να ανανεώνουν την κάρτα.

----------


## shocked

και εγώ λαμβάνω τα ίδια μηνύματα με τον mp3buddy. μίλησα με το πληροφοριακό κέντρο του οασα και μου είπε η κοπέλα να δοκιμάσω ξανά σε λίγες μέρες, ίσως να έχει πρόβλημα η ιστοσελίδα.
επίσης είπε ότι δεν έχουν πρόσβαση ούτε στα βασικά δεδομένα των καρτών, γιατί την ρώτησα αν μπορεί να δει στο σύστημα αν ενεργοποιήθηκε η κάρτα και απλά τρώω άκυρο κατά την είσοδο.

----------


## ardi21

Tους εστειλα και mail. Θα δειξει ποτε θα το διορθωσουν.

----------


## Wonderland

Καινούριο site που χειρίζεται προσωπικά δεδομένα, με προβληματικά πρωτόκολλα ασφάλειας; Έλεος, ας τους ενημερώσει κάποιος. Δεν βλέπω και κάποιο email, μόνο τηλέφωνο.

https://www.ssllabs.com/ssltest/anal...=athenacard.gr
https://github.com/ssllabs/research/...r-Rating-Guide

----------


## ardi21

Στον ΟΑΣΑ εστειλα. Δεν εχουν ξεχωριστο e-mail.

----------


## nnn

> Πληροφορίες για Δικαιούχους δωρεάν μετακίνησης.
> Αν είστε δικαιούχος δωρεάν μετακίνησης, θα ενημερωθείτε με ξεχωριστή ανακοίνωση για την έναρξη διάθεσης προσωποποιημένων καρτών για τη συγκεκριμένη κατηγορία. Ως τότε συνεχίζετε να μετακινείστε με τα προβλεπόμενα δικαιολογητικά.


......

- - - Updated - - -




> Η έκδοση των προσωποποιημένων καρτών ATH.ENA CARD μέσω ταχυδρομείου θα ξεκινήσει από τη Δευτέρα 16 Οκτωβρίου 2017. Η διαδικασία έχει ως εξής:
> 
> Οι κάτοχοι των μηνιαίων καρτών απεριορίστων διαδρομών κανονικής τιμής θα έχουν τη δυνατότητα να προσέρχονται σε όλα τα εκδοτήρια των γραμμών 1,2 & 3 του Μετρό προσκομίζοντας έναν ανοικτό φάκελο, στον οποίο θα εμπεριέχονται τα ακόλουθα στοιχεία:
> 
> Μια πρόσφατη φωτογραφία τύπου ταυτότητας ή διαβατηρίου
> Φωτοτυπία εγγράφου από το οποίο θα πιστοποιείται ο ΑΜΚΑ
> Φωτοτυπία του στελέχους μαζί με το μηνιαίο κουπόνι μηνός Οκτωβρίου 2017 ή προηγούμενου μήνα εντός του έτους 2017.
> Εκτύπωση της Αίτησης – QR CODE που εκδίδεται μέσω της ιστοσελίδας του ΟΑΣΑ
> Εξωτερικά του φακέλου θα  αναγράφεται από τον πολίτη το ονοματεπώνυμο και η επιθυμητή διεύθυνση ταχυδρόμησης της προσωποποιημένης κάρτας (οδός, αριθμός, πόλη, ταχυδρομικός κώδικας.)
> ...


https://www.athenstransport.com/2017...isitirio-elta/

----------


## ardi21

Τοσους μηνες τι ακριβως εκαναν? Ξαφνικα σε 20 μερες πρεπει να τυπωσουν 100αδες χιλιαδες καρτες.

ΥΓ. Η διασυνδεση ολων των βασεων μετα απο 8 χρονια μνημονιων, ειναι ακομα ενα ονειρο απατηλο.

----------


## mp3buddy

Ω του θαύματος! Πριν από λίγο κατάφερα να κάνω εγγραφή στο site. :Smile: 
Το φτιάξανε φαίνεται... :Whistle:

----------


## ardi21

Oντως πρεπει να το εφτιαξαν, εκανα και 'γω.

Δεν μπορεις να δεις τι εχεις βαλει στην καρτα? Γιατι ο πατερας μου υποτιθεται εχει βαλει μηνιαια καρτα απεριοριστων και δεν φαινεται πουθενα.

----------


## mp3buddy

Όχι, δεν φαίνεται. Μάλλον θα δείχνει μόνο τις συναλλαγές που θα πραγματοποιούνται μέσω του site.
Μετά την πρώτη ακύρωση ελπίζω να εμφανίζει πληροφορίες για τον χρόνο ισχύος της απεριορίστου διαδρομών.

----------


## ardi21

Εγω ελπιζω στο μελλον, να εμφανιζονται τα παντα (ειτε αγορα χρονου, ειτε εισιτηριων/καρτων) απο τον λογαριασμο. Για να ενημερωθεις δηλαδη, θα πρεπει να πας σε μηχανημα στον σταθμο η να χτυπήσεις εισητηριο? Μου φαινεται πολυ παραλογο.

----------


## npats

> Εγω ελπιζω στο μελλον, να εμφανιζονται τα παντα (ειτε αγορα χρονου, ειτε εισιτηριων/καρτων) απο τον λογαριασμο. Για να ενημερωθεις δηλαδη, θα πρεπει να πας σε μηχανημα στον σταθμο η να χτυπήσεις εισητηριο? Μου φαινεται πολυ παραλογο.


Είναι σαφές ότι  (  δεν είχαν υπολογίσει ;, δεν ενδιαφέρθηκαν; , αμέλησαν καθώς  το θεωρούν "πολυτέλεια" ; είναι πολύ μικρό ποσοστό οι ενδιαφερόμενοι  ;  -διαλέγεις και παίρνεις τον λόγο ) το κομμάτι της πραγματικά ηλεκτρονικής εξυπηρέτησης είναι παραμελημένο.

Θεωρούσαν  φαίνεται ότι το να μπορείς να βγάζεις το εισιτήριο σου ή την κάρτα σου online χωρίς μηχανήματα και γκισέδες  και να έχεις πλήρη έλεγχο ανά πάσα στιγμή τους φαίνεται κάπως......

----------


## JpegXguy

Δοκίμασα σήμερα από το τηλέφωνο, μικρά γράμματα, αριθμούς και σύμβολα. Δούλεψε

----------


## prometheas

Εχει δοκιμάσει κανείς αν η εγγραφή μπορεί να γίνει και για  την ανώνυμη Athena Card ;
(καθαρά για την online  φόρτιση δηλαδή, αν και δεν το πιστεύω...)

----------


## ardi21

Oπως εγραψα και στο νημα με τα τρενα, σημερα πηγε η μητερα μου να βγαλει προσωποποιημενη καρτα.

Στα εκδοτηρια της ειπαν οτι επειδη δεν χρησιμοποιει τα μεσα συχνα, δεν την συμφερει. Θα πρεπει να αγορασει καρτα απεριοριστων του ενος μηνα υποχρεωτικα. Της εβγαλαν πολλαπλο χαρτινο, εδωσε 6 ευρω και της φορτισαν 10 μειωμενα γιατι ειναι πανω απο 65.

Στο site γραφει οτι για να βγαλεις θα πρεπει ειτε να παρεις μηνιαια καρτα ειτε να αποθηκευσεις χρηματικη αξια των 10 ευρω και να την χρησιμοποιεις οποτε θελεις.

Δεν καταλαβαινω τι παιζει. Ειτε δεν καταλαβα εγω ειτε δεν ξερουν ακομα και οι ιδιοι.

----------


## Zer0c00L

> ......
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.athenstransport.com/2017...isitirio-elta/


Να πω και την δική μου εμπειρία καθώς εργάζομαι σε εταιρεία που μέχρι τώρα έβγαζε μαζικά κάρτες για τους υπαλλήλους της

η διαδικασία που ακολουθούσαμε ήταν κατάθεση σε τραπεζικό λογαριασμό της ΣΤΑ.ΣΥ σε συμβεβλημένες τράπεζες και μετά πηγαίναμε στην ΣΤΑ.ΣΥ (Αθηνάς 67) στον 2ο όροφο που είναι η έκδοση καρτών (μαζικά) και μετά στον 5ο όροφο που είναι το λογιστήριο για την έκδοση του τιμολογίου στα στοιχεία της εταιρείας.

με την αλλαγή από τις χάρτινες κάρτες στις ηλεκτρονικές (προσωποποιημένες) προέκυψε πρόβλημα στην διαδικασία 

καθώς η ΣΤΑ.ΣΥ δεν δέχεται κατάθεση χρημάτων στο τραπεζικό της λογαριασμό για την έκδοση μαζικών ηλεκτρονικών καρτών προς την εταιρεία , δεν εκδίδει μαζικά ηλεκτρονικές κάρτες και μας παράπεμψε στα εκδοτήρια στον σταθμό ομόνοια

πήγαμε εκεί για να βγάλουμε μαζικά έναν μικρό αριθμό ηλεκτρονικών καρτών

η υπάλληλος στο εκδοτήριο στον σταθμό ομόνοια αρνήθηκε να κάνει την έκδοση των ηλεκτρονικών καρτών επικαλέστηκε την ουρά από τους απλούς πολίτες (επιβατικό κοινό) που διαμαρτυρόντουσαν και είχαν δίκιο φυσικά 
με την συνεννόηση φυσικά του αρμόδιου διευθυντή της μας παράπεμψε στον ΟΑΣΑ (Μετσόβου 15) εκεί πήγα στον 1ο όροφο όπου μίλησα με την αρμόδια υπάλληλο αλλά και τον διευθυντή που ήθελαν να μας εξυπηρετήσουν αλλά δεν μπορούσαν καθώς επισήμως βγάζουν ηλεκτρονικές κάρτες μόνο για 180 ημέρες και 365 ημέρες και επικαλέστηκαν ότι είχε πάει 15:00 και είχαν κλείσει τα αρμόδια τμήματα της ΣΤΑ.ΣΥ και θα έκλειναν και αυτοί εντός ολίγου

άφησα τα στοιχεία της εταιρείας για να επικοινωνήσουν το πρωί σήμερα μαζί μας αφού συνεννοηθούν με την ΣΤΑ.ΣΥ το που και πως μπορούμε να βγάλουμε μαζικά κάρτες

πράγματι σήμερα επικοινώνησαν μαζί μας και είπαν ότι μίλησαν με την ΣΤΑ.ΣΥ και η απάντηση ήταν να πάμε στο εκδοτήριο του σταθμού ομόνοια και να βγάλουμε μαζικά τις ηλεκτρονικές κάρτες κατόπιν εντολής από ΣΤΑ.ΣΥ και ΟΑΣΑ

από τον ΟΑΣΑ υπήρξε η παρέμβαση στο να βάλω σε ταχυδρομικό φάκελο Α4 όλα τα απαραίτητα έγγραφα (φωτογραφία + φωτοτυπία ταυτότητας + φωτοτυπία βεβαίωσης ΑΜΚΑ + QR Code από την ιστοσελίδα τους) και να τα παραδώσω στο εκδοτήριο στην ομόνοια 

έτσι πήγα με τον φάκελο και όλα τα απαραίτητα για βγάλουμε μαζικά τις ηλεκτρονικές κάρτες

μάταια όμως είχα την ψευδαισθηση η υπάλληλος στο εκδοτήριο του σταθμού ομόνοιας πάλι αρνήθηκε να παραλάβει τον ανοιχτό ταχυδρομικό φάκελο που είχε από την εξωτερική πλευρά όλα τα απαραίτητα στοιχεία της εταιρείας και περιλάμβανε τα απαραίτητα δικαιολογητικά όταν την ρώτησα μέσω άλλων υπαλλήλων της ΣΤΑ.ΣΥ το λόγο είπε ότι επειδή αλλάζουν οι υπάλληλοι στο εκδοτήριο πως θα υπάρχει εγγύηση ότι δεν θα χαθεί ο φάκελος με τα δικαιολογητικά μέχρι να εκδοθούν οι ηλεκτρονικές κάρτες με την παρέμβαση του αρμόδιου διευθυντή η λύση που δόθηκε ήταν να περιμένω στην ουρά μέχρι να έρθει η σειρά μου και τότε θα μου έβγαζε μαζικά τις ηλεκτρονικές κάρτες για το λόγο αυτό έβαλε τους υπαλλήλους της ΣΤΑ.ΣΥ να διώχνουν τους απλούς πολίτες (επιβατικό κοινό) από το συγκεκριμένο εκδοτήριο μέχρι να εξυπηρετηθώ και να γίνει η αλλαγή της βάρδιας στο εκδοτήριο

πράγμα που δεν έγινε καθώς στα άλλα εκδοτήρια έγινε ο χαμός λόγω προσέλευσης απλών πολιτών (επιβατικού κοινού) έτσι υποχρεώθηκαν να στέλνουν κόσμο και στο εκδοτήριο που περίμενα εγώ....

όταν ήρθε η δική μου σειρά από πίσω μου περίμεναν υπομονετικά αρκετοί απλοί πολίτες (επιβατικό κοινό) μεταξύ αυτών και ένας θερμόαιμος νεαρός (τα διπλά του χρόνια έχω εγώ και οι περισσότεροι που δεν έβγαζαν άχνα και φυσικά είχαν και δίκιο να είναι εκνευρισμένοι με την κατάσταση που επικρατούσε καθώς η έκδοση μαζικά καρτών παρά ότι ήμουν έτοιμος σε όλα τα δικαιολογητικά απαιτεί χρόνο και ικανό υπολογιστή (ο συγκεκριμένος υπολογιστής κόλλησε τρεις φορές και χρειάστηκε ρεστάρτ)
ο (θερμόαιμος) νεαρός δεν άντεχε να περιμένει στην ουρά άρχισε να λέει "διάφορα κοσμητικά επίθετα" προς εμένα και την υπάλληλο
εγώ θέλησα ευγενικά και ήρεμα να του εξηγήσω ότι έχει δίκιο αλλά ακολουθεί εντολές η υπάλληλος και εγώ φυσικά εντολές της εταιρείας όπου εργάζομαι και αν έχει παράπονα μπορεί να τα εκφράσει στον ΟΑΣΑ (Μετσόβου 15) και ότι λυπάμαι πολύ και του ζητώ συγνώμη για την ταλαιπωρία του αν δεν μπορεί να περιμένει στην ουρά μπορεί να δοκιμάσει σε άλλο εκδοτήριο του σταθμού ή σε άλλον σταθμό
αν έχει παράπονο μπορεί να το εκφράσει στα γραφεία του ΟΑΣΑ (Μετσόβου 15) ή της ΣΤΑ.ΣΥ (Αθηνάς 67) και δεν μπορώ να κάνω κάτι εγώ παρά να του ζητήσω συγνώμη για την ταλαιπωρία του
ο (θερμόαιμος) νεαρός συνέχισε τα "κοσμητικά επίθετα" μέχρι την στιγμή που ήρθαν υπάλληλοι της ΣΤΑ.ΣΥ μαζί με Αστυνομικούς και ηρέμησαν τα πράγματα.
αφού τελείωσα με την μαζική έκδοση ηλεκτρονικών καρτών ευχαρίστησα και τους υπολοίπους που περίμεναν στην ουρά υπομονετικά και ζήτησα συγνώμη.

για να καταλήξω και να μην σας κουράζω το μέτρο με τον ανοιχτό ταχυδρομικό φάκελο Α4 ή μικρότερο με τα απαραίτητα δικαιολογητικά και αποστολή της ηλεκτρονικής κάρτας μέχρι τώρα δεν ισχύει με εντολή της ΣΤΑ.ΣΥ και του ΟΑΣΑ
είναι σε διαβούλευση αν γίνει πραγματικότητα καθώς θα βοηθήσει και τις εταιρείας που βγάζουν μαζικά ηλεκτρονικές κάρτες καθώς θα τις βγάζουν το βράδυ μετά την λήξη με την συναλλαγή με το κοινό

ελπίζω να βρεθεί λύση καθώς από την εταιρεία που είμαι υπάλληλος μέχρι το τέλος του μήνα πρέπει να βγάλουμε μαζικά (πάρα πολλές ηλεκτρονικές κάρτες) και καταλαβαίνετε τι έχει να γίνει στο εκδοτήριο...

----------


## ferongr

Μνημόνια μέχρι να σβήσει ο ήλιος και ιδιωτικοποιήσεις των πάντων χωρίς το προσωπικό.

----------


## Wonderland

Έχουμε και θέματα... ακτινοβολίας τώρα;  :Clap:  

Νέα εμπόδια στο ηλεκτρονικό εισιτήριο λόγω ηλεκτρομαγνητικής ακτινοβολίας

----------


## pluss

> Oπως εγραψα και στο νημα με τα τρενα, σημερα πηγε η μητερα μου να βγαλει προσωποποιημενη καρτα.
> 
> Στα εκδοτηρια της ειπαν οτι επειδη δεν χρησιμοποιει τα μεσα συχνα, δεν την συμφερει. Θα πρεπει να αγορασει καρτα απεριοριστων του ενος μηνα υποχρεωτικα. Της εβγαλαν πολλαπλο χαρτινο, εδωσε 6 ευρω και της φορτισαν 10 μειωμενα γιατι ειναι πανω απο 65.
> 
> Στο site γραφει οτι για να βγαλεις θα πρεπει ειτε να παρεις μηνιαια καρτα ειτε να αποθηκευσεις χρηματικη αξια των 10 ευρω και να την χρησιμοποιεις οποτε θελεις.
> 
> Δεν καταλαβαινω τι παιζει. Ειτε δεν καταλαβα εγω ειτε δεν ξερουν ακομα και οι ιδιοι.


Υπάρχουν θετικές εξελίξεις όσον αφορά το θέμα αυτό. Ενημέρωσαν τις σχετικές πληροφορίες στην ιστοσελίδα τους εδώ (''Πώς μπορώ να αποκτήσω προσωποποιημένη ΑΤΗ.ΕΝΑ Card;''), αλλά και εδώ (5.1.1), και πλέον ισχύει το εξής:

''*Από σήμερα Παρασκευή 13.10.2017 η Προσωποποιημένη Κάρτα εκδίδεται και προσωποποιείται χωρίς να είναι απαραίτητη η φόρτωσή της με κόμιστρο ή αποθηκευμένης αξίας τουλάχιστο 10 €*.''

Οπότε, τώρα που είναι ακόμα πιο ευνοϊκά τα πράγματα, θα πρότεινα να ξαναπροσπαθήσει η μητέρα σου να βγάλει προσωποποιημένη κάρτα και, γιατί όχι, ας έχει καλού-κακού εκτυπωμένο το σημείο από το athenacard.gr που αναφέρει αυτό που παρέθεσα παραπάνω, ώστε να μην της κάνει πάλι ''νερά'' ο εκδότης σε περίπτωση που δεν έχει ενημερωθεί ακόμα για τις αλλαγές...

----------


## Black3539

Μ'αρέσει πως αν πατήσεις πάνω στα εικονίδια των social media της οασα
δεν σε βγάζει στην σελιδα τους στο facebook για παράδειγμα, αλλα στην αρχικη τους facebook  :Clap:

----------


## JpegXguy

Ελπίζω ότι το site θα βελτιωθεί στο προσεχές μέλλον. πχ Σε 2-3 μέρες το login δούλεψε. Καλό θα ήταν να μπορείς να δεις τη διάρκεια του προϊόντος κομίστρου που έχεις επιλέξει.

----------


## npats

> Ελπίζω ότι το site θα βελτιωθεί στο προσεχές μέλλον. πχ Σε 2-3 μέρες το login δούλεψε. Καλό θα ήταν να μπορείς να δεις τη διάρκεια του προϊόντος κομίστρου που έχεις επιλέξει.


Επίσης ξέρει κανείς αν άρχισε να δουλεύει η online φόρτιση ;

----------


## ATG

> Επίσης ξέρει κανείς αν άρχισε να δουλεύει η online φόρτιση ;


Απο την πρώτη μερα που βγήκε δουλεύει.

----------


## RSX

Μερικές ερωτήσεις,αν έχουν απαντηθεί συγχωράτε με.
1)είμαι φοιτητής, τι άλλα δικαιολογητικά χρειάζομαι για να βγάλω την προσωποποιημένη κάρτα ώστε να εχω μειωμένο κόμιστρο; Δεν είδα να τα αναφέρει πουθενά.
2)εφόσον πάρω την κάρτα, αν δεν την έχω μαζί μου ενώ ΔΕΝ έχει κόμιστρο μηνιαίο πχ δεν μπορώ να βγάλω άλλο χάρτινο εισιτήριο με μειωμένη τιμή;

Μέχρι στιγμής έχω κάνει την διαδικασία που αναγράφεται στην αρχή της ιστοσελίδας με τα απαραίτητα χαρτια εχοντας βάλει μέσα
-φωτογραφια τυπου ταυτότητας
φωτοτυπια του στελέχους με χαρτάκι εντός του 2017
αντίγραφο αμκα

----------


## Black3539

> Μερικές ερωτήσεις,αν έχουν απαντηθεί συγχωράτε με.
> 1)είμαι φοιτητής, τι άλλα δικαιολογητικά χρειάζομαι για να βγάλω την προσωποποιημένη κάρτα ώστε να εχω μειωμένο κόμιστρο; Δεν είδα να τα αναφέρει πουθενά.
> 2)εφόσον πάρω την κάρτα, αν δεν την έχω μαζί μου ενώ ΔΕΝ έχει κόμιστρο μηνιαίο πχ δεν μπορώ να βγάλω άλλο χάρτινο εισιτήριο με μειωμένη τιμή;
> 
> Μέχρι στιγμής έχω κάνει την διαδικασία που αναγράφεται στην αρχή της ιστοσελίδας με τα απαραίτητα χαρτια εχοντας βάλει μέσα
> -φωτογραφια τυπου ταυτότητας
> φωτοτυπια του στελέχους με χαρτάκι εντός του 2017
> αντίγραφο αμκα


Θα βγει λενε ξεχωριστή ανακοίνωση, γι αυτούς με μειωμένο η δωρεάν κομιστρο

----------


## iGeorge

1) Ένα φοιτητικό πάσο θέλει (μαζί με όλα τα υπόλοιπα βέβαια).
2) Όχι, δυστυχώς... Ένα πράγμα που δεν καταλαβαίνω. Ίσως αργότερα να μπορείς να βγάλεις στο εκδοτήριο αλλά προς το παρόν χρειάζεσαι την κάρτα για να πάρεις μειωμένο εισιτήριο.

ΥΓ. Η εγγραφή στο site που μέχρι τώρα εμφάνιζε error δούλεψε κανονικά. Όσοι είχατε το ίδιο θέμα ξαναδοκιμάστε.

----------


## MIKU

Ο  υπουργός δήλωσε, ότι ήθελαν να το κάνουν ηλεκτρονικά, δηλαδή να δηλώνεις στοιχεία και να σου έρχεται σπίτι, αλλά δεν έγινε εξαιτίας της αρχής δεδομένων..

----------


## bang

Καταλαβαίνει κανείς για ποιο λόγο οι δικαιούχοι μειωμένου(http://www.oasa.gr/content.php?id=mkom) πρέπει να βγάλουν προσωποποιημένη κάρτα;
Το εκτυπωμένο πάσο ή η ταυτότητα, για τους ανω των 65, δεν είναι αρκετα;
Καταγραφή απλά για την καταγραφή χωρίς καμια επιπλέον ευκολία για τον επιβάτη.
Που και η ευκολία δεν είναι πανάκεια για να αγνοούμε το δικαίωμα της ελεύθερης και ανώνυμης μετακίνησης. 
Παρ όλα αυτά εμείς ασχολούμαστε με το αν κατάφεραμε να γραφτούμε στο σύστημα ή οχι.

Ακόμα και το επιχείρημα της απώλειας λύνεται χωρίς καταγραφή.

----------


## ferongr

> δικαίωμα της ελεύθερης και ανώνυμης μετακίνησης


Πεζό 2.

----------


## ATG

> Καταλαβαίνει κανείς για ποιο λόγο οι δικαιούχοι μειωμένου(http://www.oasa.gr/content.php?id=mkom) πρέπει να βγάλουν προσωποποιημένη κάρτα;
> Το εκτυπωμένο πάσο ή η ταυτότητα, για τους ανω των 65, δεν είναι αρκετα;
> Καταγραφή απλά για την καταγραφή χωρίς καμια επιπλέον ευκολία για τον επιβάτη.
> Που και η ευκολία δεν είναι πανάκεια για να αγνοούμε το δικαίωμα της ελεύθερης και ανώνυμης μετακίνησης. 
> Παρ όλα αυτά εμείς ασχολούμαστε με το αν κατάφεραμε να γραφτούμε στο σύστημα ή οχι.
> 
> Ακόμα και το επιχείρημα της απώλειας λύνεται χωρίς καταγραφή.


Αν δεν βγαλουν προσωποποιημενη οι ανω των 65, αν πανε στο αυτοματο μηχανημα να γεμισουν ή από το internet, πως ακριβως θα ξερει το συστημα να τους δωσει μειωμενη;

----------


## bang

> Αν δεν βγαλουν προσωποποιημενη οι ανω των 65, αν πανε στο αυτοματο μηχανημα να γεμισουν ή από το internet, πως ακριβως θα ξερει το συστημα να τους δωσει μειωμενη;


Δεν χρειάζεται η δυνατότητα μειωμένου εισιτηρίου να δίνεται μόνο στις προσωποποιημένες.
Θα επιλέξει μειωμένο εισιτήριο από το μηχάνημα, όπως δηλαδή συμβαίνει και τώρα.

Τα παρακάτω quote είναι απο την γνωστοποίηση του ΟΑΣΑ και την γνωμάτευση της Αρχής Προστασίας.




> Για την έκδοση κάρτας απεριορίστων διαδροµών των χρηστών του ΑΣΣΚ, ο ΟΑΣΑ επιλέγει τη χρήση κρυπτογραφικού αλγορίθµου κατακερµατισµού (hashing) των προσωπικών δεδοµένων των χρηστών. Κάθε καταγραφή δεδοµένων κίνησης των προσωποποιηµένων καρτών δεν θα παραπέµπει σε συγκεκριµένο πρόσωπο αλλά σε ένα «ψηφιακό αποτύπωµα» (hash value) όπως αυτό υπολογίζεται από τη συνάρτηση κατακερµατισµού. To ψηφιακό αποτύπωµα θα προκύπτει από το συνδυασµό του ΑΜΚΑ και ενός 4-ψήφιου κωδικού ασφαλείας (για Έλληνες πολίτες) ή του αριθµού διαβατηρίου και ενός 4-ψήφιου κωδικού ασφαλείας (για αλλοδαπούς). Ο 4-ψήφιος κωδικός ασφαλείας θα καταχωρίζεται (πληκτρολογείται) από τον επιβάτη κατά τη διαδικασία προσωποποίησης και θα απαιτείται προκειµένου να ανακτηθούν τα στοιχεία της κάρτας (σε περίπτωση απώλειας). *Ο κωδικός αυτός θα είναι γνωστός µόνο στον επιβάτη και ο συνδυασµός του µε τον ΑΜΚΑ για την παραγωγή του µη αναστρέψιµου ψηφιακού αποτυπώµατος εξασφαλίζει ότι ούτε χρήστες µε γνώση της δοµής του συστήµατος και διαβαθµισµένη πρόσβαση στα δεδοµένα αυτού θα είναι σε θέση να προσδιορίσουν την αντιστοιχία αριθµού κάρτας µε τον ΑΜΚΑ (και κατά συνέπεια την ταυτότητα) του επιβάτη.*





> Για τις ειδικές κατηγορίες χρηστών (δηλαδή ανέργους, φοιτητές, ΑΜΕΑ κ.λπ.), επειδή η κάρτα έχει περαιτέρω έκπτωση και πρέπει να αποκλειστεί η περίπτωση έκδοσης περισσοτέρων καρτών ανά άτοµο, πέραν της ως άνω διαδικασίας και επεξεργασίας, θα τηρείται ένα αρχείο δεδοµένων µε µόνο στοιχείο τον ΑΜΚΑ του χρήστη και την ηµεροµηνία λήξης του ειδικού δικαιώµατος (π.χ. χρόνος ανεργίας, λήξη θητείας κ.λπ.). Στο αρχείο αυτό δεν θα υφίσταται άλλη πληροφορία ούτε θα µπορεί να πραγµατοποιείται διασύνδεσή του µε άλλο αρχείο. *Σκοπός του θα είναι µόνον η παρεµπόδιση χρήσης του ίδιου ΑΜΚΑ για έκδοση δεύτερης κάρτας ειδικής κατηγορίας*. Εποµένως, για τον ΟΑΣΑ αρκεί η καταχώριση του αριθµού ΑΜΚΑ προκειµένου να µην είναι δυνατόν ο ήδη χρήστης/νόµιµος κάτοχος κάρτας να προβεί σε έκδοση περισσοτέρων (πολλαπλασιασµό της). Με βάση τα ανωτέρω, ο ΟΑΣΑ τηρεί αρχείο προσωπικών δεδοµένων µε το συγκεκριµένο περιεχόµενο και για το συγκεκριµένο σκοπό και προβαίνει µόνο στην απολύτως απαραίτητη επεξεργασία του δεδοµένου, δηλαδή του ΑΜΚΑ, µόνο για τον σκοπό της αποτροπής χρήσης του ίδιου ΑΜΚΑ για έκδοση δεύτερης κάρτας ειδικών κατηγοριών.


Εδώ θέλω να μου πείτε πως ακριβώς η αποθήκευση του αμκα θα εμποδίσει την έκδοση δεύτερης κάρτας; Αν δηλαδή ο κάτοχος της ξεχάσει/χάσει (συνειδητά ή μη) τον 8ψήφιο κωδικό δεν θα του ξαναεκδόσουν ποτέ άλλη;

Θεωρητικά χωρίς τον 8ψήφιο δεν μπορεί να γίνει αντιστοιχία αμκα-καρτας.




> Όπως ήδη έχει αναφερθεί παραπάνω, *ο ΑΜΚΑ τηρείται* επιπρόσθετα για τους δικαιούχους µη σχετικού µε την ηλικία εκπτωτικού δικαιώµατος (ανέργους, ΑΜΕΑ, φοιτητές κ.λπ.), *σε ανεξάρτητο πίνακα της βάσης δεδοµένων* µαζί µε την ηµεροµηνία λήξης δικαιώµατος για την οποία θα τηρείται µόνο ο µήνας και το έτος. *Μεταξύ του πίνακα αυτού και του πίνακα στον οποίο καταχωρίζονται οι κάρτες µε τα δεδοµένα που αναφέρονται παραπάνω δεν υπάρχει κανένα κοινό πεδίο (κλειδί) που να επιτρέπει συσχέτιση των στοιχείων.*
> β) Η πληροφορία της ηµεροµηνίας λήξης του δικαιώµατος βρίσκεται και στον ως άνω ανεξάρτητο πίνακα όπου τηρούνται οι ΑΜΚΑ αλλά και στον πίνακα µε τα στοιχεία των καρτών. Όµως αυτή η πληροφορία δεν συνιστά κλειδί συσχέτισης γιατί, όπως εξηγείται στη συνέχεια, η ηµεροµηνία λήξης του δικαιώµατος περιορίζεται µόνο σε µήνα και έτος και είναι ίδια για µεγάλες οµάδες χρηστών. Η πληροφορία της λήξης του δικαιώµατος συναρτάται µε την ανάγκη γνώσης του ΟΑΣΑ για τη µετάπτωση της ειδικής κατηγορίας κάρτας σε κανονική κατηγορία µετά τη λήξη του δικαιώµατος. *Ο ΑΜΚΑ διαγράφεται από τον πίνακα µετά τη µετάπτωση σε κανονική κατηγορία.*


Επίσης καταλαβαίνω πως το αμκα (εμπιστευόμαστε) πως δεν αποθηκεύεται για τους επιβάτες που ανήκουν σε κανονική κατηγορία αλλά χρειάζεται μόνο για την περίπτωση απώλειας (μαζί με το πιν) ώστε να γίνει η πίστωση στη νεα κάρτα.
Δεν αποθηκεύεται θεωρητικά μιας και ΑΜΚΑ+ΠΙΝ --μονοσήμαντη-μετατροπή--> Μοναδικό ψηφιακό αποτύπωμα (το μόνο που αποθηκεύεται)
Το ίδιο βέβαια θα μπορούσε να γίνει με το συνδυασμό του κωδικού της υπάρχουσας καρτας και του πιν ή και να μην υπάρχει η δυνατότητα ανάκτησης για όσους το προτιμούν.

----------


## pluss

> Δεν χρειάζεται η δυνατότητα μειωμένου εισιτηρίου να δίνεται μόνο στις προσωποποιημένες.
> Θα επιλέξει μειωμένο εισιτήριο από το μηχάνημα, όπως δηλαδή συμβαίνει και τώρα.


Δεδομένου ότι οι έλεγχοι κομίστρου στο Μετρό/ΗΣΑΠ αναμένεται να ατονίσουν ακόμη περισσότερο με το κλείσιμο των πυλών, εάν δινόταν η δυνατότητα που λες, τότε κάποιος, που δεν είναι πραγματικά δικαιούχος μειωμένου κομίστρου, θα μπορούσε να αγόρασει μειωμένο αντί για κανονικό εισιτήριο από τους αυτόματους πωλητές και να περάσει κανονικά από τις πύλες, γεγονός που θα οδηγούσε σε απώλεια εσόδων για τον ΟΑΣΑ. Αυτές τις καταστάσεις φαντάζομαι πως θέλει να αποφύγει ο ΟΑΣΑ, γι' αυτό αναγκάζει όσους είναι δικαιούχοι δωρεάν/μειωμένου κομίστρου να βγάζουν προσωποποιημένες κάρτες, προκειμένου να πιστοποιείται το δικαίωμά τους...

----------


## stamka

> Δεδομένου ότι οι έλεγχοι κομίστρου στο Μετρό/ΗΣΑΠ αναμένεται να ατονίσουν ακόμη περισσότερο με το κλείσιμο των πυλών, εάν δινόταν η δυνατότητα που λες, τότε κάποιος, που δεν είναι πραγματικά δικαιούχος μειωμένου κομίστρου, θα μπορούσε να αγόρασει μειωμένο αντί για κανονικό εισιτήριο από τους αυτόματους πωλητές και να περάσει κανονικά από τις πύλες, γεγονός που θα οδηγούσε σε απώλεια εσόδων για τον ΟΑΣΑ. Αυτές τις καταστάσεις φαντάζομαι πως θέλει να αποφύγει ο ΟΑΣΑ, γι' αυτό αναγκάζει όσους είναι δικαιούχοι δωρεάν/μειωμένου κομίστρου να βγάζουν προσωποποιημένες κάρτες, προκειμένου να πιστοποιείται το δικαίωμά τους...


Ακριβος ετσι πχ θα μπορουσα να κινούμε παντα δωρεαν με την κσρτα του ανεργου ανηψιου ή να της μανας μου που δεν εργάζεται αν δεν ειναι προσωποποιημένες
Αυτο το συστημα με μπαρες (αντι ελεγχτων ) λειτουργει μονο ετσι

----------


## Πύρρος

> Δεν χρειάζεται η δυνατότητα μειωμένου εισιτηρίου να δίνεται μόνο στις προσωποποιημένες.
> Θα επιλέξει μειωμένο εισιτήριο από το μηχάνημα, όπως δηλαδή συμβαίνει και τώρα.
> 
> Τα παρακάτω quote είναι απο την γνωστοποίηση του ΟΑΣΑ και την γνωμάτευση της Αρχής Προστασίας.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Για τη μη δυνατότητα ανάκτησης νομίζω θα ήταν συχνό φαινόμενο οι ίδιοι που θα έλεγαν όχι, να γκρινιάζουν για τον κακό ΟΑΣΑ που τους έφαγε τα λεφτά.

Τώρα για την ακύρωση κάρτας χωρίς το πιν και ταυτόχρονα χωρίς δυνατότητα αντίστοιχησης καρτας-αμκα και εγώ είχα μπερδευτεί πολύ όταν το διάβασα. 

Είτε δεν έχουν κάποιο καλό σύστημα, οπότε ο επιβάτης μένει χώρις έκπτωση μέχρι να λήξει η περίοδος, είτε απλά ο ΟΑΣΑ βγάζει 2η χατιρικα με τα οποία πρόβλημα.

Για τεχνική λύση, μπορώ να σκεφτώ το εξής: κάθε κάρτα έχει 2ο αριθμό σειράς, ανεξάρτητο από τον πρώτο. Αυτός αποστέλλεται στο επικυρωτικο μεν, δεν γίνεται logged δε. Επίσης καταχωρειται στον πίνακα με τους αμκα και τις εκπτώσεις (αλλά όχι στον βασικό πίνακα με τον 1ο κωδικό και το hash του αμκα).

Αν χρειαστεί κατάργηση της κάρτας, ο 2ος σειριακός μπαίνει σε μαύρη λίστα και στην επόμενη επαφή με ακυρωτικο η κάρτα απενεργοποιειται. Ο αριθμός μετά βγαίνει από τη μαύρη λίστα.

Όλο το παραπάνω είναι θεωρία και μονο. Δεν προκύπτει από την γνωμοδότηση, αλλά είναι μάλλον συμβατό.

----------


## shocked

*ΠΡΟΣΟΧΗ ΣΤΑ ΑΥΤΟΜΑΤΑ ΤΕΡΜΑΤΙΚΑ*

σήμερα το πρωί έκανα αγορά 5 κλασσικών εισιτηρίων μέσω ίντερνετ και φτάνοντας στον σταθμό αττική πήγα να τα "περάσω" στην κάρτα μου. κάποιος μα.... είχε ρίξει κέρματα στην υποδοχή/αναγνώστη ηλεκτρονικής κάρτας, δεν τα πρόσεξα, ξεκινάω την εξαργύρωση και στο καπάκι πετάει ένα ωραιότατο σφάλμα και μου τρώει τα 5 ευρώ που χάλασα για την αγορά των εισιτηρίων.

τώρα πρέπει να τυπώσω την ηλεκτρονική απόδειξη από το σάιτ, να το πάω στο εκδοτήριο, να τους εξηγήσω τι συνέβη και να μου τα περάσουν αυτοί.

να ελέγχετε τα μηχανήματα μην έχουν τίποτα κέρματα ή τσίχλες πριν κάνετε αγορές και εξαργυρώσεις.

----------


## pluss

Εγώ χθες είχα βάλει μέσω του athenacard site αποθηκευμένη αξία 10€ στην προσωποποιημένη ATH.ENA Card μου και όταν σήμερα πήγα στον αυτόματο πωλητή για την εξαργύρωση, μου εμφάνισε και εμένα σφάλμα (η θήκη ανάγνωσης ήταν όπως έπρεπε στη δική μου περίπτωση), αλλά αμέσως εκτυπώθηκε από τον αυτόματο πωλητή απόδειξη επιστροφής χρημάτων αναγράφοντας δύο κωδικούς και το εξής μήνυμα: ''Μπορείτε να παραλάβετε τα χρήματά σας από κάποιο άλλο μηχάνημα σε λίγα λεπτά'', όπως και τελικά έγινε. 
Βασικά, όταν έλεγε ο ΟΑΣΑ για φόρτιση μέσω του athenacard site, νόμιζα ότι θα έμπαινε κατευθείαν το επιλεγμένο κόμιστρο στην κάρτα και ότι δεν θα χρειαζόταν η επίσκεψη σε κάποιο αυτόματο πωλητή, αλλά δυστυχώς δεν είναι έτσι.

----------


## ardi21

> Βασικά, όταν έλεγε ο ΟΑΣΑ για φόρτιση μέσω του athenacard site, νόμιζα ότι θα έμπαινε κατευθείαν το επιλεγμένο κόμιστρο στην κάρτα και ότι δεν θα χρειαζόταν η επίσκεψη σε κάποιο αυτόματο πωλητή, αλλά δυστυχώς δεν είναι έτσι.


Δεν ειναι ετσι?! Το πρεπει να κανεις μετα στον αυτοματο πωλητη δηλαδη?

----------


## pluss

Στην απόδειξη της συναλλαγής που έκανα μέσω του athenacard site, έγραφε τις εξής οδηγίες:

*Οδηγίες*

Για την φόρτωση του προιόντος σας στην κάρτα σας απο ένα Αυτόματο Μηχάνημα Έκδοσης : 

1) Επιλέξτε το μενού Online Κράτηση στο μηχάνημα 
2) Τοποθετήστε την ATH.ENA Card κάρτα σας στην υποδοχή 
3) Αναμείνατε 
4) Παραλάβετε την απόδειξη σας

----------


## npats

> *ΠΡΟΣΟΧΗ ΣΤΑ ΑΥΤΟΜΑΤΑ ΤΕΡΜΑΤΙΚΑ*
> 
> σήμερα το πρωί έκανα αγορά 5 κλασσικών εισιτηρίων μέσω ίντερνετ και φτάνοντας στον σταθμό αττική πήγα να τα "περάσω" στην κάρτα μου. κάποιος μα.... είχε ρίξει κέρματα στην υποδοχή/αναγνώστη ηλεκτρονικής κάρτας, δεν τα πρόσεξα, ξεκινάω την εξαργύρωση και στο καπάκι πετάει ένα ωραιότατο σφάλμα και μου τρώει τα 5 ευρώ που χάλασα για την αγορά των εισιτηρίων.
> 
> τώρα πρέπει να τυπώσω την ηλεκτρονική απόδειξη από το σάιτ, να το πάω στο εκδοτήριο, να τους εξηγήσω τι συνέβη και να μου τα περάσουν αυτοί.
> 
> να ελέγχετε τα μηχανήματα μην έχουν τίποτα κέρματα ή τσίχλες πριν κάνετε αγορές και εξαργυρώσεις.





> Εγώ χθες είχα βάλει μέσω του athenacard site αποθηκευμένη αξία 10€ στην προσωποποιημένη ATH.ENA Card μου και όταν σήμερα πήγα στον αυτόματο πωλητή για την εξαργύρωση, μου εμφάνισε και εμένα σφάλμα (η θήκη ανάγνωσης ήταν όπως έπρεπε στη δική μου περίπτωση), αλλά αμέσως εκτυπώθηκε από τον αυτόματο πωλητή απόδειξη επιστροφής χρημάτων αναγράφοντας δύο κωδικούς και το εξής μήνυμα: ''Μπορείτε να παραλάβετε τα χρήματά σας από κάποιο άλλο μηχάνημα σε λίγα λεπτά'', όπως και τελικά έγινε. 
> Βασικά, όταν έλεγε ο ΟΑΣΑ για φόρτιση μέσω του athenacard site, νόμιζα ότι θα έμπαινε κατευθείαν το επιλεγμένο κόμιστρο στην κάρτα και ότι δεν θα χρειαζόταν η επίσκεψη σε κάποιο αυτόματο πωλητή, αλλά δυστυχώς δεν είναι έτσι.


Σας παρακαλώ πείτε μου ότι κατάλαβα λάθος   :Crying: 

Εννοείτε ότι όταν φορτίζεις την  προσωποποιημένη σου κάρτα   online  , πρέπει μετά να περάσεις και από αυτόματο μηχάνημα ;

----------


## shocked

> Σας παρακαλώ πείτε μου ότι κατάλαβα λάθος  
> 
> Εννοείτε ότι όταν φορτίζεις την  προσωποποιημένη σου κάρτα   online  , πρέπει μετά να περάσεις και από αυτόματο μηχάνημα ;


ναι. πρέπει να περάσεις.

----------


## gcf

Διαφορετικά θα έπρεπε να κρατάνε σε online βάση δεδομένων όλη την πληροφορία κάθε κάρτας. Τώρα πρέπει κάπως να ενημερωθεί το τσιπάκι της κάρτας.
Ίσως είναι εφικτό με εφαρμογή μέσω nfc κινητού αργότερα...

----------


## npats

> Διαφορετικά θα έπρεπε να κρατάνε σε online βάση δεδομένων όλη την πληροφορία κάθε κάρτας. Τώρα πρέπει κάπως να ενημερωθεί το τσιπάκι της κάρτας.
> Ίσως είναι εφικτό με εφαρμογή μέσω nfc κινητού αργότερα...


Άρα αν εξαιρεθεί κάποιος πιθανός μαζοχισμός , η έκδοση και χρήση προσωποποιημένης αλλά και ανώνυμης κάρτας  από κάποιον συχνό αλλά όχι και καθημερινό χρήστη  είναι άσκοπη έως  ανόητη .

Οι χρήστες αυτής της κατηγορίας , στην οποία ανήκω και εγώ  , οπισθοδρομούν καμιά δεκαετία πίσω , στο εισιτηριακι  κάθε φορά που πρέπει να χρησιμοποιήσουν ΜΜΜ.

Μωρέ τελικά δίκιο έχουν  , είναι  πανέξυπνο το εισιτήριο , γιατί ήμουν χαζός εγώ που τόσα χρόνια δεν διανοήθηκα ούτε μισή φορά να κινηθώ λαθραία   :Thumb down:

----------


## shocked

> Άρα αν εξαιρεθεί κάποιος πιθανός μαζοχισμός , *η έκδοση και χρήση προσωποποιημένης αλλά και ανώνυμης κάρτας  από κάποιον συχνό αλλά όχι και καθημερινό χρήστη*  είναι άσκοπη έως  ανόητη .
> 
> Οι χρήστες αυτής της κατηγορίας , *στην οποία ανήκω και εγώ*  , οπισθοδρομούν καμιά δεκαετία πίσω , στο εισιτηριακι  κάθε φορά που πρέπει να χρησιμοποιήσουν ΜΜΜ.
> 
> Μωρέ τελικά δίκιο έχουν  , είναι  πανέξυπνο το εισιτήριο , γιατί ήμουν χαζός εγώ που τόσα χρόνια δεν διανοήθηκα ούτε μισή φορά να κινηθώ λαθραία


εσύ που είσαι περιστασιακός μπορείς να έχεις μια απρόσωπη κάρτα (αν δεν θες να βγάλεις προσωποποιημένη), να τις ρίξεις 10-20 ευρώ και κάθε φορά που θα παίρνεις το λεωφορείο θα αφαιρεί αυτόματα ένα εισιτήριο απο αυτά τα αποθηκευμένα χρήματα.

----------


## voithostyrempora2

> Άρα αν εξαιρεθεί κάποιος πιθανός μαζοχισμός , η έκδοση και χρήση προσωποποιημένης αλλά και ανώνυμης κάρτας  από κάποιον συχνό αλλά όχι και καθημερινό χρήστη  είναι άσκοπη έως  ανόητη .
> 
> Οι χρήστες αυτής της κατηγορίας , στην οποία ανήκω και εγώ  , οπισθοδρομούν καμιά δεκαετία πίσω , στο εισιτηριακι  κάθε φορά που πρέπει να χρησιμοποιήσουν ΜΜΜ.
> 
> Μωρέ τελικά δίκιο έχουν  , είναι  πανέξυπνο το εισιτήριο , γιατί ήμουν χαζός εγώ που τόσα χρόνια δεν διανοήθηκα ούτε μισή φορά να κινηθώ λαθραία


Ας μην αναθεματίζουμε τα πάντα. Το συστημα του ΟΑΣΑ , με τις όποιες πραγματικές παιδικές ασθένειες, φαίνεται εξαιρετικό, με κάποιες ατέλειες φυσικά. Τα έχω περιγράψει εδώ . Η ίδια διαδικασία, δηλαδή το να πρέπει να περάσεις από μηχανημα (ή από το ταμείο) για ενημερωση της καρτας σου με το νέο υπόλοιπο κάθε φορά που προσθετεις funds (ακόμη και online από το σπίτι σου), γίνεται και στην Ολλανδία που εχει αυτό το συστημα εδώ και 10+ χρόνια. Με αυτόν τον τρόπο ενημερώνεται το NFC chip της κάρτας σου. Για να το έχουν οι Ολλανδοί, κάποιος λόγος θα υπάρχει. Πάντως αυτά τα μηχανακια για την ενημέρωση υπάρχουν παντού, ακόμη και στην *εξωτερική* πλευρά κάθε λεωφορείου , ώστε να μπορείς να κάνεις update τα funds σου πριν να μπεις στο λεωφορείο, να κάνεις check-in (σε εντελώς διαφορετικό μηχανημα) μέσα στο λεωφορειο αφού μπεις και να κάνεις check-out μεσα στο λεωφορείο αμέσως πριν να βγεις. Εννοείται ότι οι σταθμοί τραίνων/μετρό ειναι γεμάτοι με ιδια μηχανακια για το update σε funds.

- - - Updated - - -

Επίσης, υπάρχουν αντίστοιχα μηχανάκια και σε σουπερ-μαρκετ, καπνοπωλεία, ταχυδρομεία κοκ και μάλιστα βρήκα φωτογραφία τους.

----------


## shocked

κάτι που δεν έχω προσέξει να έχει ερωτηθεί, αν είχα αποθηκεύσει στην κάρτα μου 10 ευρά (για χρήση ως απλά εισιτήρια, τα οποία δεν τα χάλασα όλα), και μετά βάλω και μια μηνιαία απεριορίστων. 
κάνοντας check-in την κάρτα απο το μηχάνημα, τι θα αφαιρέσει πρώτο; απο τα 10 ευρώ ή την απεριορίστων; :Thinking:

----------


## pluss

> κάτι που δεν έχω προσέξει να έχει ερωτηθεί, αν είχα αποθηκεύσει στην κάρτα μου 10 ευρά (για χρήση ως απλά εισιτήρια, τα οποία δεν τα χάλασα όλα), και μετά βάλω και μια μηνιαία απεριορίστων. 
> κάνοντας check-in την κάρτα απο το μηχάνημα, τι θα αφαιρέσει πρώτο; απο τα 10 ευρώ ή την απεριορίστων;


Από την "απεριορίστων". Το σύστημα θα αφαιρέσει από την αποθηκευμένη αξία  της κάρτας σου μόνο εάν χρησιμοποιήσεις μέσο μεταφοράς για το οποίο απαιτείται ειδικό κόμιστρο (δηλαδή άνω του 1,40€), όπως, για παράδειγμα, τη λεωφορειακή γραμμή Χ80 (4,5€), τα λεωφορεία του αεροδρομίου (6€) και εάν κάνεις check in/check out στις πύλες του σταθμού μετρό του αεροδρομίου (10€). Όταν όμως λήξει η "απεριορίστων" και εφόσον δεν προβείς στην ανανέωσή της, τότε θα σου αφαιρεί από την αποθηκευμένη αξία ακόμα και για τις απλές διαδρομές όπου απαιτείται απλό κόμιστρο (1,40€).
Εάν έχεις την "απεριορίστων", η οποία περιλαμβάνει και τα δρομολόγια του αεροδρομίου, τότε το σύστημα θα σου αφαιρέσει από την αποθηκευμένη αξία της κάρτας σου μόνο εάν χρησιμοποιήσεις τη λεωφορειακή γραμμή Χ80.

----------


## npats

> Ας μην αναθεματίζουμε τα πάντα. Το συστημα του ΟΑΣΑ , με τις όποιες πραγματικές παιδικές ασθένειες, φαίνεται εξαιρετικό, με κάποιες ατέλειες φυσικά. Τα έχω περιγράψει εδώ . Η ίδια διαδικασία, δηλαδή το να πρέπει να περάσεις από μηχανημα (ή από το ταμείο) για ενημερωση της καρτας σου με το νέο υπόλοιπο κάθε φορά που προσθετεις funds (ακόμη και online από το σπίτι σου), γίνεται και στην Ολλανδία που εχει αυτό το συστημα εδώ και 10+ χρόνια. Με αυτόν τον τρόπο ενημερώνεται το NFC chip της κάρτας σου. Για να το έχουν οι Ολλανδοί, κάποιος λόγος θα υπάρχει. Πάντως αυτά τα μηχανακια για την ενημέρωση υπάρχουν παντού, ακόμη και στην *εξωτερική* πλευρά κάθε λεωφορείου , ώστε να μπορείς να κάνεις update τα funds σου πριν να μπεις στο λεωφορείο, να κάνεις check-in (σε εντελώς διαφορετικό μηχανημα) μέσα στο λεωφορειο αφού μπεις και να κάνεις check-out μεσα στο λεωφορείο αμέσως πριν να βγεις. Εννοείται ότι οι σταθμοί τραίνων/μετρό ειναι γεμάτοι με ιδια μηχανακια για το update σε funds.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> Επίσης, υπάρχουν αντίστοιχα μηχανάκια και σε σουπερ-μαρκετ, καπνοπωλεία, ταχυδρομεία κοκ και μάλιστα βρήκα φωτογραφία τους.


 Απλά παραθέτω την ανάρτηση του   @shocked




> "ΠΡΟΣΟΧΗ ΣΤΑ ΑΥΤΟΜΑΤΑ ΤΕΡΜΑΤΙΚΑ
> 
> σήμερα το πρωί έκανα αγορά 5 κλασσικών εισιτηρίων μέσω ίντερνετ και φτάνοντας στον σταθμό αττική πήγα να τα "περάσω" στην κάρτα μου. κάποιος μα.... είχε ρίξει κέρματα στην υποδοχή/αναγνώστη ηλεκτρονικής κάρτας, δεν τα πρόσεξα, ξεκινάω την εξαργύρωση και στο καπάκι πετάει ένα ωραιότατο σφάλμα και μου τρώει τα 5 ευρώ που χάλασα για την αγορά των εισιτηρίων.
> 
> τώρα πρέπει να τυπώσω την ηλεκτρονική απόδειξη από το σάιτ, να το πάω στο εκδοτήριο, να τους εξηγήσω τι συνέβη και να μου τα περάσουν αυτοί.
> 
> να ελέγχετε τα μηχανήματα μην έχουν τίποτα κέρματα ή τσίχλες πριν κάνετε αγορές και εξαργυρώσεις."



δλδ ο άνθρωπος ξεκίνησε από το σπίτι του στον υπολογιστή ,έκανε την απαραίτητη προεργασία , πήγε σε ένα εκδοτήριο , περίμενε στην ουρά και έβγαλε μια προσωποποιημένη κάρτα .Γύρισε σπίτι του και αφού ψιλοπαιδεύτηκε για να εγγραφεί στο site  την φόρτισε ηλεκτρονικά , μετά πήγε στο σταθμό  προσπάθησε να ενεργοποιήσει το κόμιστρο-ποσό που είχε αγοράσει online ,  το μηχάνημα του έφαγε τα λεφτά , γύρισε σπίτι του , τύπωσε  την ηλεκτρονική απόδειξη από το σάιτ  ,ξαναγύρισε στον σταθμό , περίμενε στο εκδοτήριο στην ουρά , του επέστρεψαν τα λεφτά , ξαναέβαλε νέο κόμιστρο και ίσως κατάφερε να μετακινηθεί .

 Μα  δεν πήγαινε περπατώντας  καλύτερα   :Wink:

----------


## shocked

> Μα  δεν πήγαινε περπατώντας  καλύτερα


 χαχαχα έλα ντε

----------


## voithostyrempora2

> Απλά παραθέτω την ανάρτηση του   @shocked
> 
> 
> 
> 
> δλδ ο άνθρωπος ξεκίνησε από το σπίτι του στον υπολογιστή ,έκανε την απαραίτητη προεργασία , πήγε σε ένα εκδοτήριο , περίμενε στην ουρά και έβγαλε μια προσωποποιημένη κάρτα .Γύρισε σπίτι του και αφού ψιλοπαιδεύτηκε για να εγγραφεί στο site  την φόρτισε ηλεκτρονικά , μετά πήγε στο σταθμό  προσπάθησε να ενεργοποιήσει το κόμιστρο-ποσό που είχε αγοράσει online ,  το μηχάνημα του έφαγε τα λεφτά , γύρισε σπίτι του , τύπωσε  την ηλεκτρονική απόδειξη από το σάιτ  ,ξαναγύρισε στον σταθμό , περίμενε στο εκδοτήριο στην ουρά , του επέστρεψαν τα λεφτά , ξαναέβαλε νέο κόμιστρο και ίσως κατάφερε να μετακινηθεί .
> 
>  Μα  δεν πήγαινε περπατώντας  καλύτερα


Εντάξει, επειδή κάποιος ειχε ρίξει κέρματα (ελπίζω κατα λάθος, αλλιώς μιλάμε για αούγκανο) στο λάθος slot και δεν το είπε στον σταθμάρχη για να επιλυθεί το ζητημα, δε φταίει ο ΟΑΣΑ. Αυτό το περιστατικό είναι η εξαίρεση. Τωρα, αν καποιοι εσκεμμενα βαζουν τσίχλες στα slots των μηχανηματων επειδή είναι καθυστερημενοι, νομιζω ότι και πάλι δεν ευθυνεται ο ΟΑΣΑ. Μια καλή ιδεα είναι να υπάρχουν extra και dedicated μηχανηματα μόνο για το update των funds με NFC. Ετσι και θα αποφευγεις τις ουρες των κετρικων μηχανηματων φόρτισης , αλλά και δε θα σε επηρεάζει ο κάθε μογγολος που θέλει να κάνει "πλάκες" με τσίχλες. Αυτή ειναι μία σωστή παρατηρηση (και μάλιστα είναι επιπλέον αντιγραφη του υπερ-επιτυχημενου και υπερ-βολικού ολλανδικού συστηματος) και σε καμία περιπτωση ισοπέδωση του θαυμασιου συστηματος που στηνει ο ΟΑΣΑ (κάθε αρχη και δύσκολη) .

----------


## shocked

> Εντάξει, επειδή κάποιος ειχε ρίξει κέρματα (ελπίζω κατα λάθος, αλλιώς μιλάμε για αούγκανο) ....


σε πληροφορώ στην Καλλιθέα στο παρα 5 σταμάτησε ένας ελεγκτής (που βρισκόταν κοντά) κάποιον πριν τα ρίξει στον αναγνώστη, οπότε μιλάμε για αούγκανο/υς. μα δεν διαβάζουν και πάνε ντουγρού σαν τα γαϊδούρια.
και για το ίνφο της ημέρας, πήγα σε ένα ταμείο, εξήγησα στην υπάλληλο τι έπαθα, μίλησε με τα κεντρικά και μετά από κάνα τέταρτο μου είπε να δοκιμάσω ξανά.
επίσης μου είπε να περιμένω λίγο, να μην την βγάζω γρήγορα απο το μηχάνημα. (το οποίο το ήξερα και δεν την έβγαζα γρήγορα)

αυτό που κατάλαβα είναι το εξής, αν δοκιμάζεις πολλές φορές χωρίς επιτυχία, πρέπει να ρίχνει προσωρινό μπαν για λόγους ασφαλείας.

----------


## manoulamou

Η κορη μου ανεργη απο αρχες Σεπτεμβριου μαζεψε τα δικαιολογητικα για την Προσωποποιημενη καρτα, πηγε στο γκισε, δεν τα δεχτηκαν και της ειπαν
 "Για ανεργους δεν υπαρχει κατι νεωτερο, περιμενουμε να μας ενημερωσουν"!!!
Απο χρονο σε χρονο κι απο μηνα σε μηνα, θα φτασουμε στο 2020 να με θυμηθειτε...  :Twisted Evil:

----------


## Zer0c00L

προσωπικά το βλέπω δύσκολο για τους ανέργους να τους βγάλουν δωρεάν προσωποποιημένες κάρτες (για ευνόητους λόγους) περισσότερο βλέπω να τους βγάζουν εισιτήρια
επίσης εκτός από τους ανέργους είναι τα ΑΜΕΑ , είναι αυτοί που υπηρετούν στα σώματα ασφαλείας και ενόπλων δυνάμεων , είναι οι εργαζόμενοι στις συγκοινωνίες
επίσης έχουμε τις εξάμηνες/ετήσιες κάρτες υπουργεία - οργανισμοί - φορείς του δημοσίου
γενικά έχει πολύ δουλεία ακόμα το ηλεκτρονικό εισιτήριο/κάρτα μέχρι να έρθει σε φυσιολογική ροή
βάλε και τα συστήματα με τις πόρτες
αν και προσωπικά θα προτιμούσα να υπάρχει έλεγχος όπως στο εξωτερικό και στα λεωφορεία/τρόλλευ/τραμ.

----------


## ATG

> προσωπικά το βλέπω δύσκολο για τους ανέργους να τους βγάλουν δωρεάν προσωποποιημένες κάρτες (για ευνόητους λόγους) περισσότερο βλέπω να τους βγάζουν εισιτήρια
> επίσης εκτός από τους ανέργους είναι τα ΑΜΕΑ , είναι αυτοί που υπηρετούν στα σώματα ασφαλείας και ενόπλων δυνάμεων , είναι οι εργαζόμενοι στις συγκοινωνίες
> επίσης έχουμε τις εξάμηνες/ετήσιες κάρτες υπουργεία - οργανισμοί - φορείς του δημοσίου
> γενικά έχει πολύ δουλεία ακόμα το ηλεκτρονικό εισιτήριο/κάρτα μέχρι να έρθει σε φυσιολογική ροή
> βάλε και τα συστήματα με τις πόρτες
> αν και προσωπικά θα προτιμούσα να υπάρχει έλεγχος όπως στο εξωτερικό και στα λεωφορεία/τρόλλευ/τραμ.



Χωρις ελεγχο στα λεωφορεια ειναι μιση δουλεια.
Σχεδον κανεις δεν ακυρωνει. Και σιγουρα δεν εχουν ολοι καρτες.

----------


## Zer0c00L

> Χωρις ελεγχο στα λεωφορεια ειναι μιση δουλεια.
> Σχεδον κανεις δεν ακυρωνει. Και σιγουρα δεν εχουν ολοι καρτες.


εγώ το ξέρω μιας και κινούμαι χρόνια τώρα με τα ΜΜΜ αλλά για να γίνει έλεγχος κατά την επιβίβαση (από την μπροστινή πόρτα) απαιτείται και *"παιδεία"* στους επιβάτες και στους εργαζόμενους στα ΜΜΜ
σου θυμίζω δεν είμαστε *σοβαρή ευρωπαική χώρα* του εξωτερικού που κάθονται με υπομονή και επιβιβάζονται στα οχήματα είμαστε ελλάδα με ότι σημαίνει αυτό.
εδώ αν π.χ σκάσει λεωφορείο/τρόλλευ σε πολυσύχναστη στάση αυτοί που θέλουν να μπουν δεν αφήνουν αυτούς που θέλουν να βγουν

----------


## MIKU

Σήμερα πήγα στο Μαρούσι, με τα δικαιολογιτικά έτοιμα, και αντί να τα πάρει ο υπάλληλος ,όπως λέει στο site, και να τα στείλουν με ελτα, έβγαλε επιτόπου την κάρτα!Βέβαια είχε μόνο 4 άτομα, ίσως γιαυτό!Καλύτερα...έβαλα και τα 30 ευρώ..τώρα θα την χρησιμοποιήσω, μόλις λήξει η παλιά, δηλαδή 1.11;;Σωστά;;

----------


## shocked

> Σήμερα πήγα στο Μαρούσι, με τα δικαιολογιτικά έτοιμα, και αντί να τα πάρει ο υπάλληλος ,όπως λέει στο site, και να τα στείλουν με ελτα, έβγαλε επιτόπου την κάρτα!Βέβαια είχε μόνο 4 άτομα, ίσως γιαυτό!Καλύτερα...έβαλα και τα 30 ευρώ..τώρα θα την χρησιμοποιήσω, μόλις λήξει η παλιά, δηλαδή 1.11;;Σωστά;;


σωστα.

----------


## manoulamou

Τελικα εγω που χρησιμοποιω ΜΜΜ, συνηθως με *μετεπιβαση* και όποτε μου προκυψει, τι πιστευετε πως θα με εξυπηρετησει καλυτερα: Η ανωνυμη καρτα ή το πολλαπλο εισιτηριο, ξεκινωντας παντα με το 10 + 1 πακετο;
Τεινω προς την καρτα που παιρνει επιπλεον ποσο και εχει απεριοριστη διαρκεια...
 :Thinking:

----------


## ardi21

Αν καποιος δεν εχει θεμα να δωσει τα στοιχεια του, προσωπικα, δεν καταλαβαινω την λογικη του "αφου εισαι περιστασιακος, παρε χαρτινο η το πολυ ανωνυμη".

Τι θα παθεις αν παρεις προσωποποιημενη που παιρνει ολων των ειδων τα κομιστρα, συν χρηματικη αξια, συν καρτες απεριοριστων? Επισης φορτιζεται και μεσω internet, παρολο που θα πρεπει να πας παλι σε αυτοματο μηχανημα. 

Δεν μπορω να το καταλαβω. Εκτος και αν μου εχει διαφυγει κατι.

----------


## npats

> Αν καποιος δεν εχει θεμα να δωσει τα στοιχεια του, προσωπικα, δεν καταλαβαινω την λογικη του "αφου εισαι περιστασιακος, παρε χαρτινο η το πολυ ανωνυμη".
> 
> Τι θα παθεις αν παρεις προσωποποιημενη που παιρνει ολων των ειδων τα κομιστρα συν καρτες απεριοριστων? Συν οτι φορτιζεται και απο το internet παρολο που θα πρεπει να πας παλι σε αυτοματο μηχανημα. 
> 
> Δεν μπορω να το καταλαβω. Εκτος και αν μου εχει διαφυγει κατι.


Και εγώ αυτό είχα κατά νου , αλλά λαμβάνοντας υπόψιν τις ουρές στα εκδοτήρια προς το παρόν τουλάχιστον (σήμερα στην Αγ.Μαρίνα*   περίμεναν γύρω στα 30 άτομα στην ουρά να εξυπηρετηθούν από έναν (1) υπάλληλο οπότε έκανα αμέσως στροφή και πήγα στο αυτόματο μηχάνημα)   , το χάρτινο εισιτήριο είναι η καλύτερη λύση .

*εκεί διαπίστωσα ότι σε ολόκληρο σταθμό υπήρχε ένα μόνο αυτόματο  εκδοτήριο χάρτινου ηλεκτρονικού εισιτηρίου ...

----------


## shocked

> Τελικα εγω που χρησιμοποιω ΜΜΜ, συνηθως με *μετεπιβαση* και όποτε μου προκυψει, τι πιστευετε πως θα με εξυπηρετησει καλυτερα: Η ανωνυμη καρτα ή το πολλαπλο εισιτηριο, ξεκινωντας παντα με το 10 + 1 πακετο;
> Τεινω προς την καρτα που παιρνει επιπλεον ποσο και εχει απεριοριστη διαρκεια...



πάρε την προσωποποιημένη, της βάζεις μέχρι 50€ και θα τα χρησιμοποιείς όποτε μπαίνεις στα ΜΜΜ. σου λέω αυτή γιατι άμα τη χάσεις, στην αντικατάσταση θα σου περάσουν και τα υπολειπόμενα χρήματα που είχες. πάλι κερδισμένος βγαίνεις.

και αν δεν βιάζεστε να πάτε στις δουλειές σας, ταλαιπωρία μιας φοράς θα είναι, την βγάζετε και τελειώνετε.

----------


## RSX

καμία ανακοίνωση για τους φοιτητές έχει βγει; γνωρίζει κάποιος;
δεν έχω βρει χρόνο να στηθώ τόσες ώρες για να περιμένω να ρωτήσω και ο καιρός περνάει δυστυχώς.

----------


## automatix

> καμία ανακοίνωση για τους φοιτητές έχει βγει; γνωρίζει κάποιος;
> δεν έχω βρει χρόνο να στηθώ τόσες ώρες για να περιμένω να ρωτήσω και ο καιρός περνάει δυστυχώς.


Ρώτησα χθες, όχι δεν έχει βγει κάτι ακόμα. Γίνεται ένα μπ***λο μου είπαν και καλό είναι να κάνουμε υπομονή.
Ακόμα και αν μπουν μπάρες θα υπάρχει μου είπαν ένα σημείο που θα έχει ελεγκτή ή σεκιουριτά και θα δείχνεις το πάσο πχ ή τη βεβαίωση ανεργίας και θα περνάς.

----------


## RSX

> Ρώτησα χθες, όχι δεν έχει βγει κάτι ακόμα. Γίνεται ένα μπ***λο μου είπαν και καλό είναι να κάνουμε υπομονή.
> Ακόμα και αν μπουν μπάρες θα υπάρχει μου είπαν ένα σημείο που θα έχει ελεγκτή ή σεκιουριτά και θα δείχνεις το πάσο πχ ή τη βεβαίωση ανεργίας και θα περνάς.


πήγε η μάνα μου την παρασκευή να βγάλει την δική της, ρώτησε την κοπέλα εκει πέρα που τις έβγαζε με τη μια δίνοντας τα χαρτιά και της είπε οτι χρειάζονται τα ίδια χαρτιά που ζητανε τώρα συν το πάσο.
Το απόγευμα της ίδιας μέρας,σε επικοινωνία μου με άλλο συγγενικό πρόσωπο που ρώτησε για φοιτητές κλπ της απάντησαν οτι δεν γνωρίζουν.
Αντε βγάλε άκρη.
ευχαριστώ πάντως.
Βλέπω τελευταία μέρα θα έχει ουρες απο πειραιά μέχρι καλλιθέα όπως πάνε.

----------


## manoulamou

Ζητημα να χρησιμοποιω τα ΜΜΜ πανω απο 20 μερες ολο το χρονο, περπαταω αρκετα, χρησιμοποιω την (μεχρι τωρα δωρεαν) δημοτικη συγκοινωνια και σε πολυ εκτακτες καταστασεις, κουβαληματα ή πανω απο μια μετ-επιβιβαση taxi...
Ασε που τωρα επικρατει ΤΟ χαος, τιποτε δεν ειναι οριστικο και ουτε οι "αρμοδιοι" ξερουν τι τους γινεται!

ΥΓ
ΜΗΝ ΑΝΗΣΥΧΕΙΤΕ ζουμε στη χωρα των... παρατασεων με πολιτες της τελευταιας ωρας. :Whistle: 
ΥΓ 2
Ειχα αγορασει μια δεσμιδα των 10 το Φλεβαρη κι ακομη εχω 4 εισιτηρια, αυτα τι θα γινουν αραγε;

----------


## shocked

είναι σε ισχύ μέχρι να αφαιρέσουν τα παλιά ακυρωτικά. καλό είναι να τα χρησιμοποιήσεις γιατι αν δεν προλάβεις πάνε τσάμπα τα λεφτά που έδωσες για να τα πάρεις.

----------


## npats

> *ΠΡΟΣΟΧΗ ΣΤΑ ΑΥΤΟΜΑΤΑ ΤΕΡΜΑΤΙΚΑ*
> 
> σήμερα το πρωί έκανα αγορά 5 κλασσικών εισιτηρίων μέσω ίντερνετ και φτάνοντας στον σταθμό αττική πήγα να τα "περάσω" στην κάρτα μου. κάποιος μα.... είχε ρίξει κέρματα στην υποδοχή/αναγνώστη ηλεκτρονικής κάρτας, δεν τα πρόσεξα, ξεκινάω την εξαργύρωση και στο καπάκι πετάει ένα ωραιότατο σφάλμα και μου τρώει τα 5 ευρώ που χάλασα για την αγορά των εισιτηρίων.
> 
> τώρα πρέπει να τυπώσω την ηλεκτρονική απόδειξη από το σάιτ, να το πάω στο εκδοτήριο, να τους εξηγήσω τι συνέβη και να μου τα περάσουν αυτοί.
> 
> να ελέγχετε τα μηχανήματα μην έχουν τίποτα κέρματα ή τσίχλες πριν κάνετε αγορές και εξαργυρώσεις.





> Αντιγραφή από αλλο forum : " Νεότερα: τα αυτόματα μηχανήματα έκδοσης εισιτηρίων ΔΕΝ είναι online. Σε βάζουν δηλαδή να ανανεώσεις την κάρτα σου ηλεκτρονικά απο το site αλλά όταν πας στο μηχάνημα για να σου μεταφερθεί το πακέτο που αγόρασες εμφανίζεται ...ΖΟΝΓΚ!
> 
> Απο ότι μου είπε ένας υπάλληλος θα πρέπει να πάω σε κάποιο ταμείο με την απόδειξη της συναλλαγής για να μου περάσουν αυτοί το νέο μηνιαίο πακέτο (το προηγούμενο λήγει σήμερα).
> 
> Προφανώς δεν υπάρχει περίπτωση να στηθώ σε κάποια από τις τεράστιες ουρές... Θα περιμένω με χαρά να με σταματήσει κάποιος για έλεγχο...  :devil:"


Μήπως τελικά δεν ήταν κέρματα που προκάλεσαν το πρόβλημα και ισχύει αυτό που περιγράφει ο άνθρωπος στο άλλο forum ;

Τους έχω ικανούς .....

----------


## shocked

> Μήπως τελικά δεν ήταν κέρματα που προκάλεσαν το πρόβλημα και ισχύει αυτό που περιγράφει ο άνθρωπος στο άλλο forum ;
> 
> Τους έχω ικανούς .....


ίσως το συγκεκριμένο χρονικό διάστημα όντως να ήταν offline τα μηχανήματα. γιατι όταν πρωτοέβγαλα την κάρτα (αρχές του μήνα περίπου), έβαλα μεσα απο το σάιτ 1.4€ και το φόρτωσα στην κάρτα κανονικά απο το τερματικό.
μπορεί και τα κέρματα να επηρέασαν το αποτέλεσμα, λόγω μαγνητικού πεδίου και μετάλλου;  :What..?:

----------


## Prometheus

σε καρτα απεριοριστων διαδρομων,μπορω να φορτωσω και πχ εισιτηριο για αεροδρομιο και το τμημα της διαδρομης που δεν καλυπτεται απο την καρτα;

----------


## MIKU

Το είδα με τη δικιά μου.Γίνεται.Μπαίνεις ηλεκτρονικά, κάνεις εγγραφή και μπορείς να το αγοράσεις!

----------


## shocked

> σε καρτα απεριοριστων διαδρομων,μπορω να φορτωσω και πχ εισιτηριο για αεροδρομιο και το τμημα της διαδρομης που δεν καλυπτεται απο την καρτα;


αγοράζεις και φορτώνεις το εισιτήριο που θες, και οταν περαστεί η κάρτα απο τα ακυρωτικά του αεροδρομίου, θα αφαιρέσει το σχετικό κόμιστρο χωρίς να πειράξει την απεριορίστων.

----------


## nnn

Έβαλα σήμερα μέσω τράπεζας(online), πήγα να την ενημερώσω στο μηχάνημα, αλλά δεν πέρασε την συναλλαγή. Μου τύπωσε απόδειξη επιστροφής και πήρα 30€ σε κέρματα  :Laughing: 

Έβαλα 30 ημέρες σε άδειο εκδοτήριο ΟΑΣΑ.

- - - Updated - - -

Εντωμεταξύ την ακυρωμένη συναλλαγή την εμφανίζει pending στο online  :Laughing:

----------


## ferongr

Αναρωτιέμαι την όλη ψηφιακή πλατφόρμα του ηλεκτρονικού εισιτηρίου, ποιός τη συντηρεί/διαχειρίζεται; Προβλέπεται διαρκής σύμβαση υποστήριξης; Έχει το δημόσιο πρόσβαση στον πηγαίο κώδικα όλων των μερών του συστήματος; Ποιός αναπτύσει νέες δυνατότητες και επιλύει προβλήματα στο λογισμικό;

----------


## xmperop1

> Αναρωτιέμαι την όλη ψηφιακή πλατφόρμα του ηλεκτρονικού εισιτηρίου, ποιός τη συντηρεί/διαχειρίζεται; Προβλέπεται διαρκής σύμβαση υποστήριξης; Έχει το δημόσιο πρόσβαση στον πηγαίο κώδικα όλων των μερών του συστήματος; Ποιός αναπτύσει νέες δυνατότητες και επιλύει προβλήματα στο λογισμικό;


Τι ρωτας κι΄εσύ? :Razz:

----------


## npats

> Έβαλα σήμερα μέσω τράπεζας(online), πήγα να την ενημερώσω στο μηχάνημα, αλλά δεν πέρασε την συναλλαγή. Μου τύπωσε απόδειξη επιστροφής και πήρα 30€ σε κέρματα 
> 
> Έβαλα 30 ημέρες σε άδειο εκδοτήριο ΟΑΣΑ.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> Εντωμεταξύ την ακυρωμένη συναλλαγή την εμφανίζει pending στο online


Τα έλεγα από την αρχή , αλλά ....

Φάνηκε από την βιασύνη τους να καταργήσουν το tfa tickets από τα κινητά 

Το κομμάτι των επιβατών που επιθυμεί να χρησιμοποιήσει την τεχνολογία για μια πιο απλή και απροβλημάτιστη  μετακίνηση , το αντιμετωπίζουν από παντελώς αδιάφορα έως εχθρικά 

Ίσως μας θεωρούν  και ως καλοπερασάκηδες ή καλομαθημένους    :Wink:

----------


## Zus

Αυτή τη στιγμή μάλλον περισσότερα προβλήματα δημιουργεί το online κομμάτι, παρά βοηθάει. Γιατί δεν το κλείνουν μέχρι να "το βρουν".

----------


## Zer0c00L

το ζήτημα είναι τα αυτόματα μηχανήματα δουλεύουν? ή θα πρέπει να περιμένουμε στο γκισέ
γιατί αν φταίει το μέσω διαδικτύου (online) ας το χρησιμοποιούμε προσωρινά ως ενημέρωση μέχρι να το φτιάξουν

----------


## prometheas

> ίσως το συγκεκριμένο χρονικό διάστημα όντως να ήταν offline τα μηχανήματα. γιατι όταν πρωτοέβγαλα την κάρτα (αρχές του μήνα περίπου), έβαλα μεσα απο το σάιτ 1.4€ και το φόρτωσα στην κάρτα κανονικά απο το τερματικό.
> μπορεί και τα κέρματα να επηρέασαν το αποτέλεσμα, λόγω μαγνητικού πεδίου και μετάλλου;



Πρέπει να ηταν προσωρινό πρόβλημα που λύθηκε. Σήμερα που κάναμε την διαδικασία με φίλο δουλεψε κανονικα..

Εγώ πάντως μιας και οι μετακινήσεις μου με ΜΜΜ  την τρέχουσα χρονική περίοδο είναι 3-5 την εβδομάδα αλλά οχι σε καθορισμένες μέρες  έβγαλα μια ανώνυμη , της έβαλα 20 Ευρώ και βλεπουμε..

----------


## pluss

> Έβαλα σήμερα μέσω τράπεζας(online), πήγα να την ενημερώσω στο μηχάνημα, αλλά δεν πέρασε την συναλλαγή. Μου τύπωσε απόδειξη επιστροφής και πήρα 30€ σε κέρματα 
> 
> Έβαλα 30 ημέρες σε άδειο εκδοτήριο ΟΑΣΑ.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> Εντωμεταξύ την ακυρωμένη συναλλαγή την εμφανίζει pending στο online


Αν πας ξανά σε αυτόματο πωλητή και πατήσεις online κράτηση και βάλεις την κάρτα σου, θα σου εκδώσει ξανά ο αυτόματος πωλητής απόδειξη επιστροφής χρημάτων με άλλο κωδικό επιστροφής χρημάτων. Τέτοιο μπάχαλο!
Εγώ είχα προσπαθήσει να βάλω αποθηκευμένη αξία 10€ και τα 9€ μού τα επέστρεψε σε κέρματα του 1€ και το υπόλοιπο 1€ σε δεκάλεπτα!  :Razz:

----------


## npats

> Αυτή τη στιγμή μάλλον περισσότερα προβλήματα δημιουργεί το online κομμάτι, παρά βοηθάει. Γιατί δεν το κλείνουν μέχρι να "το βρουν".


Όπως το δει κανείς .

Ένας παραλληλισμός που μου έρχεται στο νου είναι οι τραπεζικές συναλλαγές .

Έχεις την επιλογή του γκισέ ,του ΑΤΜ , και του e-banking 

E, φαντάσου να κόψουν το e-banking 

Το ΑΤΜ έχει την αξιοπρέπεια του , δε λέω σε σχέση με τον γκισέ .... αλλά e-banking δεν είναι

----------


## JpegXguy

> το ζήτημα είναι τα αυτόματα μηχανήματα δουλεύουν? ή θα πρέπει να περιμένουμε στο γκισέ
> γιατί αν φταίει το μέσω διαδικτύου (online) ας το χρησιμοποιούμε προσωρινά ως ενημέρωση μέχρι να το φτιάξουν


Χωρίς online διαδικασίες, φόρτισα την κάρτα μου με μετρητά σε αυτόματο μηχάνημα σημερα

----------


## nnn

> Χωρίς online διαδικασίες, φόρτισα την κάρτα μου με μετρητά σε αυτόματο μηχάνημα σημερα


Με 30ημερο εισιτήριο?

----------


## JpegXguy

> Με 30ημερο εισιτήριο?


Ναι. Μου έβγαλε και απόδειξη. Αν με κορόιδεψε μπορω να το ελέγξω ξανα σε μηχάνημα η να περιμένω μέχρι το τέλος τις ισχύος του μήνα που έχω ήδη φορτίσει

----------


## nnn

> Ναι. Μου έβγαλε και απόδειξη. Αν με κορόιδεψε μπορω να το ελέγξω ξανα σε μηχάνημα η να περιμένω μέχρι το τέλος τις ισχύος του μήνα που έχω ήδη φορτίσει


Πρέπει να το έβαλαν χτες, γιατί προχτές που πήγα δεν υπήρχε η επιλογή.

----------


## JpegXguy

> Πρέπει να το έβαλαν χτες, γιατί προχτές που πήγα δεν υπήρχε η επιλογή.


Κοίτα δεν είναι απίθανο να έκανα λάθος αλλά πλήρωσα κανινικά τα 15 που κάνει στην περίπτωση μου :P

----------


## nnn

> Κοίτα δεν είναι απίθανο να έκανα λάθος αλλά πλήρωσα κανινικά τα 15 που κάνει στην περίπτωση μου :P


Πήγα και τσέκαρα, μπήκε η επιλογή και στα μηχανήματα.

----------


## Thanasis159

Ακόμα οδηγία για όσους έχουν κάρτες απεριορίστων που λήγουν μετά το τέλος του μήνα, δεν έχει βγει σωστά;

----------


## JpegXguy

> Πήγα και τσέκαρα, μπήκε η επιλογή και στα μηχανήματα.


Προχράμε! Άντε και εφαρμογή με nfc

----------


## Iris07

Ρωτάω σήμερα στην ομόνοια, όπου γινόταν χαμός με ουρές.. για ανώνυμη κάρτα.. 
και μου λέει κάποια υπάλληλος.. δεν υπάρχει ανώνυμη κάρτα!!

Περισσότερη συζήτηση δεν χώραγε.. οπότε έφυγα..  :Cool: 

Τελικά πέτυχα ένα εκδοτήριο στον δρόμο χωρίς κόσμο, και είχε.. οπότε πήρα μία με 10+1 εισιτήρια..

Η απόδειξη που πήρα αναφέρει το ποσό που έδωσα, τις διαδρομές, και το serial number της κάρτας!

Πήγα και την έλεγξα και στο μηχάνημα έκδοσης καλού-κακού και όντως είχε 11 εισιτήρια..

Πιστεύω να στρώσουν τα πράγματα!

----------


## gcf

Αναφέρεται κάπου αν οι δικαιούχοι μειωμένου κομίστρου (συγκεκριμένα οι φοιτητές) πρέπει να έχουν μαζί και το πάσο; Ή κατά την έκδοση ή ανανέωση της κάρτας πιστοποιείται ότι το πάσο ισχύει;

----------


## JpegXguy

> Αναφέρεται κάπου αν οι δικαιούχοι μειωμένου κομίστρου (συγκεκριμένα οι φοιτητές) πρέπει να έχουν μαζί και το πάσο; Ή κατά την έκδοση ή ανανέωση της κάρτας πιστοποιείται ότι το πάσο ισχύει;


*Λογικά* θα ισχύει με το ΠΑΣΟ. Εγώ δεν είχα πάρει ακόμα όταν πήγα και πήρα μαζί μου το πιστοποιητικό σπουδών.

----------


## prometheas

Μικρή παράταση στην προθεσμία έκδοσης καρτών

http://www.capital.gr/oikonomia/3250...kdosi-e-karton

----------


## stamka

οσοι δικαιούνταν δωρεαν μετακινήσει τι κάνουν ?

----------


## GeorgeH

> οσοι δικαιούνταν δωρεαν μετακινήσει τι κάνουν ?


Λογικά θα εκδίδουν την προσωποποιημένη κάρτα (με δικαιολογητικά που πιστοποιούν το δικαίωμα δωρεάν μετακίνησης). Προς το παρόν αυτό που έχουν ανακοινώσει είναι ότι θα περνάνε ελεύθερα από την ειδική θύρα μαζί με ΑΜΕΑ και φοιτητές μέχρι νεοτέρας.

----------


## shocked

προς το παρον περνάνε δωρεάν

----------


## stamka

> Είτε εκδίδουν την προσωποποιημένη κάρτα (με δικαιολογητικά που πιστοποιούν το δικαίωμα δωρεάν μετακίνησης) είτε θα μπορούν να περνάνε ελεύθερα από την ειδική θύρα μαζί με ΑΜΕΑ και φοιτητές μέχρι νεοτέρας.


αφου δεν υπαρχει καρτα δωρεαν μετακίνησης

----------


## GeorgeH

> αφου δεν υπαρχει καρτα δωρεαν μετακίνησης


Το έκανα edit. Το πρώτο σκέλος ήταν υπόθεση δική μου δλδ ότι θα πρέπει να μεταβούν και αυτοί σε προσωποποιημένες κάρτες αμέσως μόλις προβλεφθεί το αντίστοιχο προϊόν. Στην ουσία ένας κωδικός χρειάζεται με 100% έκπτωση και θα βγαίνει πχ ετήσια διάρκεια.

----------


## automatix

Προσωποποιημένη κάρτα μου είπαν θα βγαίνει, αλλά περιμένουν διευκρινιστικές για αυτές τις κατηγορίες.
Κανονικά θα πρέπει να συνδέονται με το ΑΜΚΑ ώστε να φαίνεται η ιδιότητα σου και αν έχει λήξει, αλλιώς θα τρέχει σα χαζός ανά 2 μήνες να πιστοποιείς ότι είσαι φοιτητής, άνεργος κτλ κτλ. (το δύο μήνες είναι απλά τρόπος του λέγειν).

----------


## linuxilakis

> Έβαλα σήμερα μέσω τράπεζας(online), πήγα να την ενημερώσω στο μηχάνημα, αλλά δεν πέρασε την συναλλαγή. Μου τύπωσε απόδειξη επιστροφής και πήρα 30€ σε κέρματα 
> 
> Έβαλα 30 ημέρες σε άδειο εκδοτήριο ΟΑΣΑ.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> Εντωμεταξύ την ακυρωμένη συναλλαγή την εμφανίζει pending στο online


ούτε σε εμένα την πέρασε ίσως κάτι παίζει με την ενεργοποιήση. Σε εμένα μάλλον δεν δεν είχε κέρματα το μηχάνημα και η απόδειξη έλεγε πηγαίντε σε λίγο σε άλλο μηχάνημα. Εκτοτε είμαι με μία απόδειξη που όταν περνάω τους κωδικούς μου λέει πως η λειτουργία δεν υποστηρίζεται. Ούτε φόρτιση ούτε λεφτά. Επικοινωνώ εδώ και δυό μέρες κανένας δεν ξέρει τίποτε όλο με στέλνουν σε άλλους που δεν σηκώνουν τα τηλέφωνα. Σε ταμείο εντάξει είναι απαγορευτικό. Το έργο συνεχίζεται....τι να πω. Καμμία επαφή με τις ηλεκτρονικες ευκολίες

----------


## shocked

> ούτε σε εμένα την πέρασε ίσως κάτι παίζει με την ενεργοποιήση. Σε εμένα μάλλον δεν δεν είχε κέρματα το μηχάνημα και η απόδειξη έλεγε πηγαίντε σε λίγο σε άλλο μηχάνημα. Εκτοτε είμαι με μία απόδειξη που όταν περνάω τους κωδικούς μου λέει πως η λειτουργία δεν υποστηρίζεται. Ούτε φόρτιση ούτε λεφτά. Επικοινωνώ εδώ και δυό μέρες κανένας δεν ξέρει τίποτε όλο με στέλνουν σε άλλους που δεν σηκώνουν τα τηλέφωνα. Σε ταμείο εντάξει είναι απαγορευτικό. Το έργο συνεχίζεται....τι να πω. Καμμία επαφή με τις ηλεκτρονικες ευκολίες


πήγαινε σε ένα ταμείο, εξήγησε στον υπάλληλο τι έγινε και πες του να μιλήσει με τα κεντρικά και να σου επιστρέψουν τα χρήματα

----------


## argonaut

Αυτοί (γενικά ο κρατικός μηχανισμός και ειδικά οι Συριζαίοι) δεν μπορούν να εκδώσουν μία κάρτα για Κολιάτσου - Παγκράτι και θέλανε να φτιάξουν ηλεκτρονικό παράλληλο σύστημα πληρωμών μέσα σε 15 μέρες;

----------


## nnn

Τυχερός ήμουν μάλλον που τα πήρα πίσω άμεσα.

άλλο ένα δείγμα στο πόσο τσάτσος είμαι  :onetooth:

----------


## linuxilakis

Λοιπόν δεν είχαν τα μηχανήματα κέρματα να επιστρέψουν και για αυτό δεν τα έδινε. Επιστροφές μόνο σε κέρματα γίνονται. Οπότε πέρασα την επιστροφή που είχα με δύο κωδικούς που γράφεις στο μηχάνημα και τσουπ ο κουλοχέρης έβγαλε τζάκποτ. Ύστερα φορτίσε την κάρτα με τα κέρματα που πήρα. Τέλος καλό όλα καλά. Πάντως από κάπου διάβασα πως η online κρατηση, η φόρτιση Δλδ με χρεωστική ή πιστωτική μέσω του site την πρώτη φορά αφού δεν έχει ενεργοποιηθεί η κάρτα βγάζει αυτό το σφάλμα. Τώρα θα δούμε τον επόμενο μήνα τι θα κάνει. Θα σας κρατώ ενήμερους μιας κ ο μαζοχισμός μου θέλει να ξαναδοκιμάσω.

----------


## nnn

Η δική μου κάρτα ήταν ενεργή. Το τζακποτ το πέτυχα πάντως  :Laughing: 

- - - Updated - - -

Τώρα που το σκάφτομαι, φαντάσου να έχεις φορτώσει 6μηνη κάρτα (180€) και να πρέπει να σου τα επιστρέψει  :ROFL:

----------


## linuxilakis

Και η δικιά μου έδειχνε ενεργοποιημένη αλλά μάλλον θεωρούν ενεργοποιήση όταν περαστεί πρώτη φορά απο το μηχάνημα. Ως τότε είναι εν υπνώσει σαν αυτούς. Αυτό θα ήταν τριπλό τζακποτ.  :ROFL:

----------


## nnn

> *Έκδοση προσωποποιημένων ηλεκτρονικών καρτών με κατάθεση φακέλου, η διαδικασία επεκτείνεται και στην ομάδα των φοιτητών*  Ο ΟΑΣΑ ανακοινώνει, εκ νέου, τα βήματα που χρειάζονται για την    έκδοση προσωποποιημένων ηλεκτρονικών καρτών, με κατάθεση     φακέλου από τους επιβάτες και αποστολής της κάρτας στη διεύθυνση επιλογής     τους. 
>       Η διαδικασία αφορά όλους τους κατόχους μηνιαίων καρτών κανονικής τιμής,     καθώς και τους επιβάτες άνω των 65 και κάτω των 18 ετών, που διαθέτουν μηνιαία κάρτα εντός του 2017. Πλέον, η σχετική δυνατότητα    *παρέχεται και στους φοιτητές*. 
>       Ήδη, έχουν αποσταλεί ταχυδρομικώς 3.500 προσωποποιημένες ηλεκτρονικές     κάρτες. 
> *ΒΗΜΑΤΑ ΔΙΑΔΙΚΑΣΙΑΣ*  
> *         ΒΗΜΑ 1. Προετοιμασία φάκελου μεγέθους Α4 με τα ακόλουθα στοιχεία:    *  
>       1.Φωτοτυπία της υπάρχουσας μηνιαίας κάρτας με μηνιαίο κουπόνι (έτους 2017). 
>       2.Φωτοτυπία εγγράφου που πιστοποιεί τον αριθμό ΑΜΚΑ. 
>       3.Πρόσφατη φωτογραφία τύπου διαβατηρίου ή ταυτότητας. 
>   4.Εκτύπωση του Εντύπου Προσωποποίησης με QR Code από το    www.athenacard.gr. 
> ...


.......

----------


## npats

Αρνητική  εμπειρία σήμερα γύρω στις 15.00 στον σταθμό Αγ.Ιερόθεος .

Η εικόνα δείχνει τριτοκοσμική , καθώς η ουρά ξεπερνούσε τα 50 άτομα τουλάχιστον .

Υπήρχαν 8  αυτόματα εκδοτήρια χάρτινου εισιτηρίου και ένα (1) ηλεκτρονικού .

Μετά από πάρα  πολύ καιρό χρειάστηκε να περιμένω λίγο κάνα 2 άτομα για να βγάλω εισιτήριο σε αυτόματο μηχάνημα , χρόνος που στάθηκε ικανός να με κάνει να χάσω τον συρμό και να χρειαστεί να περιμένω για τον επόμενο.

Μικρό το κακό καθώς κατέβηκα κέντρο για φαγητό και βόλτα , αλλά η όλη αίσθηση μου ήταν αυτή ενός "ξεπεσμού"

----------


## shocked

τα αυτόματα τερματικά έχουν επιλογή για φόρτωση μηνιαίας (και άλλων ειδών) απεριορίστων; δεν έχω προσέξει κάποια επιλογή 2-3 φορές που έκατσα και "έπαιξα" με αυτά.

----------


## JpegXguy

> τα αυτόματα τερματικά έχουν επιλογή για φόρτωση μηνιαίας (και άλλων ειδών) απεριορίστων; δεν έχω προσέξει κάποια επιλογή 2-3 φορές που έκατσα και "έπαιξα" με αυτά.


Έχουν. Η τουλάχιστον είχε αυτό που χρησιμοποίησα εγώ για να φορτίσω με 30 μέρες την κάρτα (πλήρωσα μετρητά)

----------


## shocked

> Έχουν. Η τουλάχιστον είχε αυτό που χρησιμοποίησα εγώ για να φορτίσω με 30 μέρες την κάρτα (πλήρωσα μετρητά)


πες μου σε παρακαλώ τα κουμπιά που πάτησες για να το βρεις

----------


## JpegXguy

> πες μου σε παρακαλώ τα κουμπιά που πάτησες για να το βρεις


Ελληνική σημαία > Επαναφόρτιση > Ενιαίο > 30 ημέρες (η κάτι τέτοιο)

----------


## shocked

> Ελληνική σημαία > Επαναφόρτιση > Ενιαίο > 30 ημέρες (η κάτι τέτοιο)


 :One thumb up:

----------


## manoulamou

:headscratch: 
Αυτο με την παραταση - καθοτι γραια με ανοια - δεν το πολυκαταλαβα...
Δηλαδη μετα την ληξη της νεας παρατασης ΔΕΝ θα βγαζουν καθολου προσωποποιημενες καρτες;
 :fool: 

ΥΓ  
Eπισης τι θα πει ξεχωριστη θυρα, πχ στα λεωφορεια θα μπαινουν απο αλλού;
Σχετικα με τους ανεργους αλλαξε κατι, ειχαμε καμια νεωτερη ανακοινωση;

----------


## shocked

> Αυτο με την παραταση - καθοτι γραια με ανοια - δεν το πολυκαταλαβα...
> Δηλαδη μετα την ληξη της νεας παρατασης ΔΕΝ θα βγαζουν καθολου προσωποποιημενες καρτες;
> 
> 
> ΥΓ  
> Eπισης τι θα πει ξεχωριστη θυρα, πχ στα λεωφορεια θα μπαινουν απο αλλού;
> Σχετικα με τους ανεργους αλλαξε κατι, ειχαμε καμια νεωτερη ανακοινωση;


1. μέχρι τις 10 του μήνα θα ισχύουν οι παλιές χάρτινες κάρτες και τα κλασσικά χάρτινα εισιτήρια. απο τις 10 και μετά τα κλασσικά ακυρωτικά θα σταματήσουν να λειτουργούν και οι αυτόματοι πωλητές δεν θα τα πουλάνε.
2. θα βγάζουν εννοείται. δεν έχει σχέση η διορία με την έκδοση των νέων καρτών.
3. δεν έχουν αναφέρει κάτι για ξεχωριστή θύρα. θα μπαίνεις από όποια πόρτα θες.
4. όχι. οι έχοντες δωρεάν μετακίνηση θα περνάνε και στον έλεγχο θα δείχνουν την κάρτα του οαεδ πχ.

----------


## jap

Να ρωτήσω κι εγώ μιας και δεν έχω καταλάβει, αν και παρακολουθώ και αυτό το thread και τις διάφορες ανακοινώσεις. 

- Από τις 11 του μηνός λοιπόν, απλά χάρτινα εισιτήρια μίας χρήσης, θα έχουν τα περίπτερα ή θα πρέπει αποκλειστικά να τα παίρνουμε από σταθμούς μετρό; 
- Οι απρόσωπες κάρτες θα φορτίζονται online με κάποιο τρόπο χωρίς να χρειάζεται να πάνε σε εκδοτήριο;
- Για τους άνω των 65 και τους κάτω των 18 από ό,τι κατάλαβα θα βγουν προσωποποιημένες κάρτες αλλά σε δεύτερο χρόνο, όπως και οι άνεργοι, με την ίδια διαδικασία με τους φακέλους, σωστά;

----------


## stamka

> 1. μέχρι τις 10 του μήνα θα ισχύουν οι παλιές χάρτινες κάρτες και τα κλασσικά χάρτινα εισιτήρια. απο τις 10 και μετά τα κλασσικά ακυρωτικά θα σταματήσουν να λειτουργούν και οι αυτόματοι πωλητές δεν θα τα πουλάνε.
> 2. θα βγάζουν εννοείται. δεν έχει σχέση η διορία με την έκδοση των νέων καρτών.
> 3. δεν έχουν αναφέρει κάτι για ξεχωριστή θύρα. θα μπαίνεις από όποια πόρτα θες.
> 4. όχι. οι έχοντες δωρεάν μετακίνηση θα περνάνε και στον έλεγχο θα δείχνουν την κάρτα του οαεδ πχ.


εχει αναφερθει πολλες φορες για ξεχωριστει θυρα για ΑΜΕΑ και ανεργους και λογικο στο μετρο γιατι πως θα ανοιγη μπαρα να περασουν
Στο λεωφορειο μαλλον δεν εχουν σκοπο να κανουν ελεγχο ....

----------


## shocked

> Να ρωτήσω κι εγώ μιας και δεν έχω καταλάβει, αν και παρακολουθώ και αυτό το thread και τις διάφορες ανακοινώσεις. 
> 
> - Από τις 11 του μηνός λοιπόν, απλά χάρτινα εισιτήρια μίας χρήσης, θα έχουν τα περίπτερα ή θα πρέπει αποκλειστικά να τα παίρνουμε από σταθμούς μετρό; 
> - Οι απρόσωπες κάρτες θα φορτίζονται online με κάποιο τρόπο χωρίς να χρειάζεται να πάνε σε εκδοτήριο;
> - Για τους άνω των 65 και τους κάτω των 18 από ό,τι κατάλαβα θα βγουν προσωποποιημένες κάρτες αλλά σε δεύτερο χρόνο, όπως και οι άνεργοι, με την ίδια διαδικασία με τους φακέλους, σωστά;


δεν θα έχει κανείς. και να έχουν, όταν το ακυρωτικό δεν θα δουλεύει, πως θα το ακυρώσεις;
μέσα απο το σάιτ https://athenacard.gr/index.jsp και μετά πας σε ένα τερματικό ώστε να περαστούν τα χρήματα στην κάρτα.
σωστά αλλά ίσως δεν χρειάζεται κατάθεση φακέλου.

----------


## jap

Εννοούσα τα νέα ηλεκτρονικά χάρτινα, μίας χρήσης. Τα τερματικά όμως είναι αποκλειστικά σε σταθμούς μετρό, τι κάνουμε όσοι θέλουμε να κάνουμε άλλες μετακινήσεις; Για μένα θα βγάλω μια απρόσωπη αλλά έχουν θέμα όσοι δικαιούνται μειωμένο. Με βλέπω να πηγαίνω κάθε τόσο με το αυτοκίνητο στο μετρό να αγοράζω εισιτήρια μειωμένα και να φορτίζω την απρόσωπη. Μπανανιστάν  :Razz:

----------


## shocked

> Εννοούσα τα νέα ηλεκτρονικά χάρτινα, μίας χρήσης. Τα τερματικά όμως είναι αποκλειστικά σε σταθμούς μετρό, τι κάνουμε όσοι θέλουμε να κάνουμε άλλες μετακινήσεις; Για μένα θα βγάλω μια απρόσωπη αλλά έχουν θέμα όσοι δικαιούνται μειωμένο. Με βλέπω να πηγαίνω κάθε τόσο με το αυτοκίνητο στο μετρό να αγοράζω εισιτήρια μειωμένα και να φορτίζω την απρόσωπη. Μπανανιστάν


σόρρυ δεν κατάλαβα. θα το φορτίσεις πριν μετακινηθείς. είναι απρόσωπο αλλά φορτίζεται. 
https://athenacard.gr/jsp/smartafc/g...s/multiple.jsp

----------


## jap

Ναι, το θέμα είναι πως για να αγοράσεις ή να φορτίσεις πρέπει να βρεθείς σε συγκεκριμένα σημεία. Θα το αντέξουμε κι αυτό.  Ευχαριστώ!

----------


## shocked

ε, οι περισσότεροι σταθμοί έχουν τερματικά.

----------


## jap

ΟΚ, ξέρεις, δεν παίρνουμε όλοι το μετρό. Συγκοινωνίες είναι και τα λεωφορεία και τουλάχιστον τα παιδιά μου και οι ηλικιωμένοι γονείς μου που με ενδιαφέρουν τα παίρνουν για κοντινές διαδρομές. Όπως είπα, θα πάω μια βόλτα σε έναν σταθμό να προμηθευτώ εισιτήρια μειωμένα και να τους μοιράσω και μια ανώνυμη κάρτα για μένα. Και μέχρι νεωτέρας μια από τα ίδια κάθε τόσο.

----------


## rexdimos

μια ερωτηση αν ξερει καποιος γιατι οταν παω να μπω στο site μου βγαζει αυτο ? :Thinking:

----------


## shocked

> μια ερωτηση αν ξερει καποιος γιατι οταν παω να μπω στο site μου βγαζει αυτο ?


με Φώφη μου ανοίγει κανονικά. δοκίμασες με άλλο πρόγραμμα;

----------


## JpegXguy

> μια ερωτηση αν ξερει καποιος γιατι οταν παω να μπω στο site μου βγαζει αυτο ?


Ο Edge είναι καρφιτσομένος στη γραμμή εργασιών. Χρησιμοποίησε αυτόν αν δε δουλεύει με το Pale moon

- - - Updated - - -




> Ναι, το θέμα είναι πως για να αγοράσεις ή να φορτίσεις πρέπει να βρεθείς σε συγκεκριμένα σημεία. Θα το αντέξουμε κι αυτό.  Ευχαριστώ!


Σύμφωνα με το athenacard.gr απρόσωπες και πολλαπλά εισιτήρια βγαίνουν (και αν κατάλαβα καλά φορτίζονται όλες οι έξυπνες κάρτες) και σε πολλά εκδοτήρια των λεωφορείων - τρόλλευ τα οποία μπορείς να βρείς εδώ

----------


## jap

> Σύμφωνα με το athenacard.gr απρόσωπες και πολλαπλά εισιτήρια βγαίνουν (και αν κατάλαβα καλά φορτίζονται όλες οι έξυπνες κάρτες) και σε πολλά εκδοτήρια των λεωφορείων - τρόλλευ τα οποία μπορείς να βρείς εδώ


Σε ευχαριστώ, τα ίδια λέει λίγο-πολύ και στο site athenacard. Κοντά μας θα έχει όταν έρθει το μετρό, μετά από κάποια χρόνια. Τώρα έχει κάμποσα στον Πειραιά, σε όλους τους κοντινούς σε μένα δήμους (Νίκαια, Κορυδαλλό, Αγ. Βαρβάρα, Κερατσίνι, Ρέντη) δεν έχει τίποτα όπως βέβαια και σε πολλές άλλες περιοχές.

----------


## Sovjohn

Τα εκδοτήρια πράγματι είναι διάσπαρτα - ακόμα και στον Πειραιά που ναι, έχουν, επειδή είναι όλα σε κεντρικά σημεία -εύλογα-, αν μένει κάποιος μακριά από εκεί πρέπει να μετακινηθεί... μαγικά.

Βασικά δεν ξέρω τι σχεδιασμός υπάρχει, αν υπάρχει, για περιπτώσεις που για τον Α ή Β λόγο δεν είναι κοντά σε εκδοτήρια - Προηγουμένως, μπορούσε κάποιος -με κόπο είναι η αλήθεια, γιατί πολλά σημεία δεν έφερναν- να αγοράσει εισιτήρια από περίπτερα / mini market ή, τα τελευταία χρόνια, από την εφαρμογή του smartphone.

Τώρα - αποκλείω το ενδεχόμενο να δώσουν μηχανηματάκια που φορτίζουν εισιτήρια και κάρτες σε 3α σημεία γιατί φαντάζομαι θα έχουν κόστος / μοιάζουν με POS που έχουν extensions. 

Εφαρμογή θα ξαναβγάλουν? Αν όχι, τουλάχιστον θα δοθεί η δυνατότητα σε ανώνυμες και προσωποποιημένες κάρτες να μπορούν να προστεθούν αποκλειστικά online χρήματα ή προϊόντα εισιτηρίων / καρτών? Μπορώ να δεχτώ το να μην πωλούνται εισιτήρια από τρίτα σημεία, αλλά το να "πρέπει" να βρει εκδοτήριο ή σταθμό μετρό μου φαίνεται, πλέον, περίεργο. 

Για να μην αναφέρω ότι υπάρχουν και περιπτώσεις μετακίνησης σε ώρες που είναι κλειστά όλα τα εκδοτήρια  :Razz:  ( Μου έρχεται στο μυαλό το 040 Σύνταγμα - Πειραιάς που είναι 24ωρο και ναι, το βράδυ είναι γεμάτο κόσμο ο οποίος προφανώς δε θέλει στις 02:30 να πάρει ταξί διπλοτάριφο - και μάλιστα επειδή οι δρόμοι είναι άδειοι, έχει και 0 κίνηση τότε / φτάνει γρήγορα).

Δε θεωρώ 100% απαραίτητο να μπουν οι κάρτες σε NFC κινητού, ντάξει, ας μη μπουν απαραίτητα - αλλά θα έπρεπε στάνταρ να φορτίζονται εξ' ολοκλήρου online / με mobile app, ανώνημες και επώνυμες...

----------


## nnn

Από ότι έχουν πει, θα δώσουν μηχανάκια φόρτισης σε περίπτερα κλπ.

----------


## npats

> Τα εκδοτήρια πράγματι είναι διάσπαρτα - ακόμα και στον Πειραιά που ναι, έχουν, επειδή είναι όλα σε κεντρικά σημεία -εύλογα-, αν μένει κάποιος μακριά από εκεί πρέπει να μετακινηθεί... μαγικά.
> 
> Βασικά δεν ξέρω τι σχεδιασμός υπάρχει, αν υπάρχει, για περιπτώσεις που για τον Α ή Β λόγο δεν είναι κοντά σε εκδοτήρια - Προηγουμένως, μπορούσε κάποιος -με κόπο είναι η αλήθεια, γιατί πολλά σημεία δεν έφερναν- να αγοράσει εισιτήρια από περίπτερα / mini market ή, τα τελευταία χρόνια, από την εφαρμογή του smartphone.
> 
> Τώρα - αποκλείω το ενδεχόμενο να δώσουν μηχανηματάκια που φορτίζουν εισιτήρια και κάρτες σε 3α σημεία γιατί φαντάζομαι θα έχουν κόστος / μοιάζουν με POS που έχουν extensions. 
> 
> Εφαρμογή θα ξαναβγάλουν? Αν όχι, τουλάχιστον θα δοθεί η δυνατότητα σε ανώνυμες και προσωποποιημένες κάρτες να μπορούν να προστεθούν αποκλειστικά online χρήματα ή προϊόντα εισιτηρίων / καρτών? Μπορώ να δεχτώ το να μην πωλούνται εισιτήρια από τρίτα σημεία, αλλά το να "πρέπει" να βρει εκδοτήριο ή σταθμό μετρό μου φαίνεται, πλέον, περίεργο. 
> 
> Για να μην αναφέρω ότι υπάρχουν και περιπτώσεις μετακίνησης σε ώρες που είναι κλειστά όλα τα εκδοτήρια  ( Μου έρχεται στο μυαλό το 040 Σύνταγμα - Πειραιάς που είναι 24ωρο και ναι, το βράδυ είναι γεμάτο κόσμο ο οποίος προφανώς δε θέλει στις 02:30 να πάρει ταξί διπλοτάριφο - και μάλιστα επειδή οι δρόμοι είναι άδειοι, έχει και 0 κίνηση τότε / φτάνει γρήγορα).
> ...


+1000  :One thumb up:

----------


## Wonderland

> Καινούριο site που χειρίζεται προσωπικά δεδομένα, με προβληματικά πρωτόκολλα ασφάλειας; Έλεος, ας τους ενημερώσει κάποιος. Δεν βλέπω και κάποιο email, μόνο τηλέφωνο.
> 
> https://www.ssllabs.com/ssltest/anal...=athenacard.gr
> https://github.com/ssllabs/research/...r-Rating-Guide





> Στον ΟΑΣΑ εστειλα. Δεν εχουν ξεχωριστο e-mail.


Έστειλα κι εγώ, αλλά στο κλασικό ελληνικό στυλ δεν ήρθε καμία απάντηση, ούτε καν «ευχαριστούμε, θα το δούμε». Μήπως να έκανε το ADSLgr.com κάποια κρούση; Τους «απλούς χρήστες» τους έχουν γραμμένους. Δεν θα ήθελα να τους κλέψει πρώτα κάποιος όλα τα δεδομένα για να κουνηθούν.

----------


## manoulamou

... Μια _βοηθεια_ παρακαλω...  :Thinking:

----------


## uncharted

Ρε παιδια εχω μια απορια αν μπορει να μου την λυσει καποιος:

Λενε για τα πλαστα (χαρτινα) εισιτηρια οτι μπηκε τελος σε αυτα με το ηλεκτρονικο, αλλα ποσο αδιαβλητο ειναι αυτο?

Δινω ενδεικτικα μερικα links, μιας και δεν ειμαστε οι πρωτοι που το εφαρμοσαμε:

https://www.computerworld.com/articl...chers-say.html
https://securelist.com/android-nfc-h...rtation/67283/
https://nakedsecurity.sophos.com/201...s-evade-fares/

Ειναι γνωστο οτι με Android apps μπορεις να κανεις παπαδες σε τετοια θεματα...

Ισχυουν και για Ελλαδα τα παραπανω?

Δεν εχω καταλαβει τι implementation εχουν εδω... τα εισιτηρια αποθηκευονται στο NFC chip για offline χρηση ή ειναι stored σε server (κατι που απαιτει online συνδεση/internet για authentication)?

Αν ειναι το πρωτο, ειναι τρυπιο του κερατα και το τζαμπατζιλικι θα παει σε ηλεκτρονικο επιπεδο πλεον για τους γνωστες με τις ανωνυμες καρτες. Μονο το δευτερο ειναι ασφαλης υλοποιηση, αλλα αν πεσει το internet, bye-bye!

Ειναι σαν να λεμε το χρημα σε χρεωστικες καρτες να ηταν αποθηκευμενο στις καρτες και οχι στους servers των τραπεζων... παρτυ θα γινοταν!

ΥΓ: Τα παραπανω δεν ειναι κριτικη για το ηλεκτρονικο εισιτηριο. Ορθως εγινε και πολυ το αργησαμε μαλιστα! Απλα ελπιζω να μαθαμε κατι απο το beta testing που εγινε στο εξωτερικο και να μην γινουν τα ιδια λαθη και εδω...

----------


## shocked

δεν ξέρω αν πρόσεξες, αλλά τα άρθρα έχουν ημερομηνία απο το 14 και πριν.
φαντάζομαι έχουν σκεφτεί αυτό το ενδεχόμενο. επίσης οι κάρτες έχουν έναν κωδικό πίσω τους, αν αυτός δεν θα είναι έγκυρος δεν θα σε αφήνει να περάσεις.

είναι σαν να δηλώνεις την πιστωτική σου ως κλεμένη/χαμένη, και να πηγαίνεις να κάνεις αγορά σε κατάστημα. αμέσως θα φας άκυρο.

----------


## sdikr

> δεν ξέρω αν πρόσεξες, αλλά τα άρθρα έχουν ημερομηνία απο το 14 και πριν.
> φαντάζομαι έχουν σκεφτεί αυτό το ενδεχόμενο. επίσης οι κάρτες έχουν έναν κωδικό πίσω τους, αν αυτός δεν θα είναι έγκυρος δεν θα σε αφήνει να περάσεις.
> 
> είναι σαν να δηλώνεις την πιστωτική σου ως κλεμένη/χαμένη, και να πηγαίνεις να κάνεις αγορά σε κατάστημα. αμέσως θα φας άκυρο.


Θα φας ακυρο αν υπάρχει Online σύνδεση,  αν δεν υπάρχει;

----------


## mezger

> Θα φας ακυρο αν υπάρχει Online σύνδεση,  αν δεν υπάρχει;


Από τη σύμβαση φαίνεται ότι οι πύλες θα είναι online αλλά θα μπορούν να λειτουργήσουν και offline εν ανάγκη, ενώ στα λεοφωρεία-τραμ θα είναι offline και θα στέλνουν τα δεδομένα στο αμαξοστάσιο.
Οπότε άμεση διασταύρωση με κεντρική database δεν θα γίνεται πάντα εκ των πραγμάτων.
Θα έχει ενδιαφέρον να δούμε αν θα βρεθει κανένα σοβαρό vulnerability, και κατα πόσο θα είναι εκμεταλλεύσιμο (αν ανοίγει απλά την πύλη ή αν δείχνει ΟΚ μέχρι και στον ελεγκτή)

----------


## shocked

> Θα φας ακυρο αν υπάρχει Online σύνδεση,  αν δεν υπάρχει;


όσον αφορά τα λεωφορεία, φαντάζομαι θα λειτουργούν με σύνδεση σε κάποιο πάροχο κινητής. διαφορετικά πως θα ξέρει ότι εγώ επιβιβάστηκα ή όχι; το POS του ελεγκτή τα εμφανίζει κάτι τέτοια.

----------


## MIKU

Γίναμε ευρώπη στο συγκεκριμένο θέμα.Πρέπει να το παραδεχτούμε...λογικά έχει σειρα, ο κρατικός πλεον, ΟΑΣΘ.Οι ουρές έγιναν ,επειδή είμαστε ο λαός της τελευταίας στιγμής, και επειδη πολλοί δεν εμπιστευονται να αφήσουν φάκελο.Είδα ουρά 20 ατόμων για έκδοση κάρτας και 3 ατόμων στο ειδικό σημείο, για κατάθεση φακέλου...

----------


## uncharted

> δεν ξέρω αν πρόσεξες, αλλά τα άρθρα έχουν ημερομηνία απο το 14 και πριν.
> φαντάζομαι έχουν σκεφτεί αυτό το ενδεχόμενο. επίσης οι κάρτες έχουν έναν κωδικό πίσω τους, αν αυτός δεν θα είναι έγκυρος δεν θα σε αφήνει να περάσεις.


Επειδη μιλαμε για Ελλαδα και πολλα γινονται στο ποδι την τελευταια στιγμη, ασε να εχω μια αμφιβολια (μεχρι να διαβασω μια πληρως τεκμηριωμενη απαντηση -αν υπαρχει καπου-).




> είναι σαν να δηλώνεις την πιστωτική σου ως κλεμένη/χαμένη, και να πηγαίνεις να κάνεις αγορά σε κατάστημα. αμέσως θα φας άκυρο.


Καμια μα καμια σχεση το παραδειγμα σου.

Το εγραψα και πιο πανω αλλωστε: οι τραπεζικες καρτες ΔΕΝ περιεχουν λεφτα στο chipακι, αλλα αναγνωριστικο ID που σε ταυτοποιει στους servers της τραπεζας και τραβας χρημα απο εκει ΜΟΝΟ με online authentication. Σου εχει τυχει ποτε σε περιοδο αιχμης να εχουν μπλοκαρει οι συναλλαγες λογω φορτωμενου δικτυου? Αυτο ακριβως.

Για φαντασου ομως τα POS να επετρεπαν offline λειτουργια... θα ειχες μεσα στον λογαριασμο σου π.χ. €100 και μπορουσες να πας να ψωνισεις €100 επι 3-4 φορες σε διαφορετικα καταστηματα.  :Whistle:

----------


## sdikr

> Γίναμε ευρώπη στο συγκεκριμένο θέμα.Πρέπει να το παραδεχτούμε...λογικά έχει σειρα, ο κρατικός πλεον, ΟΑΣΘ.Οι ουρές έγιναν ,επειδή είμαστε ο λαός της τελευταίας στιγμής, και επειδη πολλοί δεν εμπιστευονται να αφήσουν φάκελο.Είδα ουρά 20 ατόμων για έκδοση κάρτας και 3 ατόμων στο ειδικό σημείο, για κατάθεση φακέλου...


ξέρεις πιστεύω οτι ο ιδιωτικός ΟΑΣΘ έβαλε τηλεματική εδώ και αρκετά χρόνια έτσι;

- - - Updated - - -




> Επειδη μιλαμε για Ελλαδα και πολλα γινονται στο ποδι την τελευταια στιγμη, ασε να εχω μια αμφιβολια (μεχρι να διαβασω μια πληρως τεκμηριωμενη απαντηση -αν υπαρχει καπου-).
> 
> 
> Καμια μα καμια σχεση το παραδειγμα σου.
> 
> Το εγραψα και πιο πανω αλλωστε: οι τραπεζικες καρτες ΔΕΝ περιεχουν λεφτα στο chipακι, αλλα αναγνωριστικο ID που σε ταυτοποιει στους servers της τραπεζας και τραβας χρημα απο εκει ΜΟΝΟ με online authentication. Σου εχει τυχει ποτε σε περιοδο αιχμης να εχουν μπλοκαρει οι συναλλαγες λογω φορτωμενου δικτυου? Αυτο ακριβως.
> 
> Για φαντασου ομως τα POS να επετρεπαν offline λειτουργια... θα ειχες μεσα στον λογαριασμο σου π.χ. €100 και μπορουσες να πας να ψωνισεις €100 επι 3-4 φορες σε διαφορετικα καταστηματα.


Και γιατί να μην έχει τα χρήματα στο τσιπάκι και να τα αφαιρεί απο εκεί;   έχεις 100,   κάνεις μια συναλλαγή κάπου για 10 ευρώ,  κάνει σύνδεση, ενημερώνει την τράπεζα, ενημερώνει και το ποσο στην κάρτα σου.  πας σε άλλο κατάστημα,  είναι offline  βλέπει οτι έχεις 90 ευρώ στην κάρτα και τα αφαιρεί απο το τσιπάκι που στην επόμενη σύνδεση θα ενημερώσει και την τράπεζα.

Ακόμα μην ξεχνάς πως η κάρτα θέλει πιν,  αν το βάλεις είναι σαν να βάζεις υπογραφή....

----------


## MIKU

sdrk όχι δεν το ξέρω, γιατί δεν μένω Θεσσαλονίκη...πάντως, δεν ειπα τίποτα για την τηλεματική...Και για τον ΟΑΣΘ ξέρω για τα μηχανίματα εντος λεωφορίων, χωρίς ρέστα..

----------


## uncharted

> Και γιατί να μην έχει τα χρήματα στο τσιπάκι και να τα αφαιρεί απο εκεί;   έχεις 100,   κάνεις μια συναλλαγή κάπου για 10 ευρώ,  κάνει σύνδεση, ενημερώνει την τράπεζα, ενημερώνει και το ποσο στην κάρτα σου.  πας σε άλλο κατάστημα,  είναι offline  βλέπει οτι έχεις 90 ευρώ στην κάρτα και τα αφαιρεί απο το τσιπάκι που στην επόμενη σύνδεση θα ενημερώσει και την τράπεζα.


Και γιατι αυτο δεν εφαρμοζεται στην πραξη αραγε? Μηπως γιατι ειναι εφικτο να επαναπρογραμματιστει το τσιπακι? Οι servers δεν παραβιαζονται τοσο ευκολα.

Γι' αυτο εκει το συστημα ειναι always online χωρις offline παραθυρακια. Δεν παιζουν οι τραπεζες με αυτα.

Ειδικα για NFC δεν χρειαζεται ιδιαιτερο εξοπλισμο... μια εφαρμογη κι ενα Android κινητο αρκει.




> Ακόμα μην ξεχνάς πως η κάρτα θέλει πιν,  αν το βάλεις είναι σαν να βάζεις υπογραφή....


Για μεχρι €25 και contactless δεν θελει pin, αν και δεν καταλαβαινω τι σχεση εχει αυτο.

Εφοσον το συστημα που φτιαχτηκε δεχεται και ανωνυμες καρτες (δεν πιστευω οτι ειναι κανεις ηλιθιος να πειραξει επωνυμη) και εφοσον ισχυουν τα περι offline authentication, ειναι θεμα χρονου να δουμε αν υπαρχει exploit... στο ebay υπαρχουν NFC καρτες διαφορων προτυπων.

Αν δεν ειναι offline, τοτε δεν υπαρχει λογικη στο "παω την καρτα στο μηχανακι να μου την φορτισουν" (νομιζω ετσι γινεται και για τα διοδια). Αν ειναι online, θα πρεπει να υπαρχει site απο το οποιο την φορτιζεις, οπως κανουν οι τραπεζες, τα καρτοκινητα κλπ κλπ.

----------


## sdikr

> Και γιατι αυτο δεν εφαρμοζεται στην πραξη αραγε? Μηπως γιατι ειναι εφικτο να επαναπρογραμματιστει το τσιπακι? Οι servers δεν παραβιαζονται τοσο ευκολα.
> 
> Γι' αυτο εκει το συστημα ειναι always online χωρις offline παραθυρακια. Δεν παιζουν οι τραπεζες με αυτα.
> 
> Ειδικα για NFC δεν χρειαζεται ιδιαιτερο εξοπλισμο... μια εφαρμογη κι ενα Android κινητο αρκει.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


για αυτό υπάρχει η κρυπτογράφηση.
στις πιστωτικές πχ υπάρχουν και άλλες πληροφορίες μέσα που δεν είναι διαθέσιμες με τις κλασικές android εφαρμογές,  ούτε μπορείς να κάνεις copy paste μια πιστωτική με τέτοιες εφαρμογές





> Για μεχρι €25 και contactless δεν θελει pin, αν και δεν καταλαβαινω τι σχεση εχει αυτο.


Μιλήσες πιο πάνω για 100 ευρώ, για εκείνα σου απάντησα

- - - Updated - - -




> sdrk όχι δεν το ξέρω, γιατί δεν μένω Θεσσαλονίκη...πάντως, δεν ειπα τίποτα για την τηλεματική...Και για τον ΟΑΣΘ ξέρω για τα μηχανίματα εντος λεωφορίων, χωρίς ρέστα..


Καλύτερη επιλογή δεν νομίζεις απο το να μην έχεις τρόπο αγοράς εισιτηρίου εκτός απο εκδοτήρια;
πχ με τον ΟΑΣΘ απλά έμπαινες στο λεωφορείο και μπορούσες να αγοράσεις εισιτήριο

----------


## uncharted

> για αυτό υπάρχει η κρυπτογράφηση.
> στις πιστωτικές πχ υπάρχουν και άλλες πληροφορίες μέσα που δεν είναι διαθέσιμες με τις κλασικές android εφαρμογές,  ούτε μπορείς να κάνεις copy paste μια πιστωτική με τέτοιες εφαρμογές


Η συζητηση ειναι θεωρητικη?

Πρακτικα οι τραπεζες εχουν επιλεξει ενα -σχεδον απαραβιαστο- always online συστημα. Δεν θελουν να αποθηκευονται τα εκαστοτε credits (ευρω) μεσα στην καρτα, ασχετως κρυπτογραφησης. Ειναι ετσι και το ηλεκτρονικο εισιτηριο?

Εγω απλα κρουω τον κωδωνα του κινδυνου τωρα που ειναι νωρις, για να μην πεσουμε απο τα συννεφα μετα απο 3-4 χρονια με ειδησεις του τυπου "ο ΟΑΣΑ μπηκε μεσα Χ εκατομμυρια ευρω απο πλαστα NFC εισιτηρια" και πλερωστε αμοιροι φορολογουμενοι την τρυπα του προυπολογισμου.

Προληψη, οχι θεραπεια.




> Μιλήσες πιο πάνω για 100 ευρώ, για εκείνα σου απάντησα


ΟΚ, ας πουμε οτι ειναι 25 x 4. Παλι δεν αλλαζει κατι. Δεν εφαρμοζεται offline λειτουργια σε POS ουτε για 1 ευρωλεπτο. Ειδαλλως θα βλεπαμε ευτραπελα σε καθε εκκαθαριση.

----------


## MIKU

sdikr Δεν έχεις άδικο αλλά ας περιμένουμε...η εφαρμογή θα λειτουργήσει ξανά.

----------


## Zer0c00L

> sdikr Δεν έχεις άδικο αλλά ας περιμένουμε...η εφαρμογή θα λειτουργήσει ξανά.


θα σε απογοητεύσω μάλλον καθώς από όσα έχουν πει εκεί στον ΟΑΣΑ/ΣΤΑΣΥ/ΟΣΥ δεν θα λειτουργήσει η γνωστή εφαρμογή TFA Tickets για το ηλεκτρονικό εισιτήριο δεν ξέρουν καν αν θα βγει στο μέλλον κάποια εφαρμογή

προς το παρών έχουν κάνει συμφωνία με τις τράπεζες ALPHA BANK - ΤΡΑΠΕΖΑ ΠΕΙΡΑΙΩΣ - ΕΘΝΙΚΗ ΤΡΑΠΕΖΑ ΕΛΛΑΔΟΣ - EUROBANK για να βάλουν στο σύστημα τους την δυνατότητα μέσω του Web Banking να φορτίζεις την κάρτα ή το εισιτήριο (αυτή η λειτουργία θα είναι διαθέσιμη από αύριο)

----------


## MIKU

> θα σε απογοητεύσω μάλλον καθώς από όσα έχουν πει εκεί στον ΟΑΣΑ/ΣΤΑΣΥ/ΟΣΥ δεν θα λειτουργήσει η γνωστή εφαρμογή TFA Tickets για το ηλεκτρονικό εισιτήριο δεν ξέρουν καν αν θα βγει στο μέλλον κάποια εφαρμογή
> 
> προς το παρών έχουν κάνει συμφωνία με τις τράπεζες ALPHA BANK - ΤΡΑΠΕΖΑ ΠΕΙΡΑΙΩΣ - ΕΘΝΙΚΗ ΤΡΑΠΕΖΑ ΕΛΛΑΔΟΣ - EUROBANK για να βάλουν στο σύστημα τους την δυνατότητα μέσω του Web Banking να φορτίζεις την κάρτα ή το εισιτήριο (αυτή η λειτουργία θα είναι διαθέσιμη από αύριο)


Σίγουρα;;Γιατί η εφαρογή σου ζητάει να κάνεις αναβάθμιση, που δεν υπάρχει...γιατί να το βάλουν αυτό;Μου φαίνεται περίεργο...

----------


## pluss

Νομίζω πως δεν πρέπει να απογοητευόμαστε. Ο ΟΑΣΑ θα βγάλει εφαρμογή (ελπίζω σύντομα).
Αρχικά, ο ΟΑΣΑ την 1η Φεβρουαρίου 2017 ανακοίνωσε -μεταξύ άλλων- το εξής: ''Στην φάση πλήρους λειτουργίας του συστήματος, μετά τον Απρίλιο, θα παρέχεται στους επιβάτες η δυνατότητα να πληρώνουν όταν αγοράζουν ή επαναφορτίζουν τα ηλεκτρονικά τους εισιτήρια (πολλαπλό, κάρτα) και με την χρήση πιστωτικών καρτών στα αυτόματα μηχανήματα, μέσω του διαδικτύου και *μέσω έξυπνων κινητών*.''
Επίσης, την 1η Νοεμβρίου, στέλεχος του ΟΑΣΑ σε δελτίο ειδήσεων της ΕΡΤ1 (35:44) είπε πως ''ο επιβάτης θα πληρώνει με πιστωτική κάρτα, θα ενημερώνεται το σύστημα με την αγορά και εάν έχει κατεβάσει την εφαρμογή του ΟΑΣΑ, θα ακουμπάει πάνω στο κινητό του το εισιτήριο και στη συνέχεια θα ''περνάει'' το κόμιστρο''.
Τέλος, στην ιστοσελίδα athenacard αναφέρεται πως ''η προσωποποιημένη κάρτα μπορεί να φορτιστεί μέσα από το παρόν site και σε συνδυασμό με τη χρήση κινητού τηλεφώνου ή tablet που διαθέτει NFC λειτουργία''.

----------


## MIKU

Αυτό είχα δει και εγώ.Το είχα δει στην ΕΡΤ1 ένα μεσημέρι.

----------


## ATG

> Και γιατι αυτο δεν εφαρμοζεται στην πραξη αραγε? Μηπως γιατι ειναι εφικτο να επαναπρογραμματιστει το τσιπακι? Οι servers δεν παραβιαζονται τοσο ευκολα.
> 
> Γι' αυτο εκει το συστημα ειναι always online χωρις offline παραθυρακια. Δεν παιζουν οι τραπεζες με αυτα.
> 
> Ειδικα για NFC δεν χρειαζεται ιδιαιτερο εξοπλισμο... μια εφαρμογη κι ενα Android κινητο αρκει.
> 
> 
> Για μεχρι €25 και contactless δεν θελει pin, αν και δεν καταλαβαινω τι σχεση εχει αυτο.
> 
> ...


Εχω χρεωστική Alpha Bank Visa και ολες οι NFC συνναλαγες γίνονται off line (!!) πράγμα που δεν μου κάνει σε mastercard και amex χρεωστικες.

Επίσης εκανα συναλλαγή με mastercard εθνικής στη Σουηδία και έγινε offline.

----------


## Πύρρος

Δεν είναι ίδιος ο κίνδυνος. Αν μια χρεωστική δούλευε ανεξέλεγκτα, θα έπαιρνες 2-3-4 iPhones και θα άφηνες φέσι μερικά χιλιάρικα.

Αν χακέψεις μια athenacard, μάλλον θα μετακινηθείς δωρεάν 1 άντε 2 μέρες μέχρι το βράδυ ξερωγώ όταν κάνουν συμψηφισμό συνειδητοποιήσουν ότι η κάρτα έχει χρεωστικά που δε δικαιολογούνται. Με το τιμολόγιο του ΟΑΣΑ, η μία μέρα τσάμπα τιμολογείται κάπου ανάμεσα στο €1 και €4.5 (εκτός αν κάνεις μεγάλη ζωή και μουγυρνάς με τα Χ80 και τα μετρά αεροδρομίου  :Cool: ), οπότε το φέσι είναι σχεδόν αμελητέο.

Σε κάθε περίπτωση, δεν νομίζω ότι υπάρχει κάτι γνωστό για τις κάρτες που έχει επιλέξει ο ΟΑΣΑ.

----------


## sdikr

> Η συζητηση ειναι θεωρητικη?
> 
> Πρακτικα οι τραπεζες εχουν επιλεξει ενα -σχεδον απαραβιαστο- always online συστημα. Δεν θελουν να αποθηκευονται τα εκαστοτε credits (ευρω) μεσα στην καρτα, ασχετως κρυπτογραφησης. Ειναι ετσι και το ηλεκτρονικο εισιτηριο?
> 
> 
> 
> ΟΚ, ας πουμε οτι ειναι 25 x 4. Παλι δεν αλλαζει κατι. Δεν εφαρμοζεται offline λειτουργια σε POS ουτε για 1 ευρωλεπτο. Ειδαλλως θα βλεπαμε ευτραπελα σε καθε εκκαθαριση.




Off Topic


		Αν θέλεις ρίχνεις μια ματιά .
Και εδώ 
https://www.aciworldwide.com/-/media..._1112_5058.pdf

----------


## mezger

> Σε κάθε περίπτωση, δεν νομίζω ότι υπάρχει κάτι γνωστό για τις κάρτες που έχει επιλέξει ο ΟΑΣΑ.


Απο εδώ φαίνεται ότι οι κάρτες είναι Mifare, Ultralight EV1 οι χάρτινες και Desfire EV1 οι πλαστικές. Μάλλον είναι στάνταρ επιλογή για τέτοια συστήματα και δεν φαίνεται να έχουν κάποιο γνωστό κενό ασφαλείας.
Ακόμα και στο χειρότερο σενάριο που κάποιος εκ των έσω διαρρέει κλειδιά ή κάτι τέτοιο, είναι όπως τα λες: με μια απλή διασταύρωση την επόμενη μέρα θα μπει η πειραγμένη κάρτα στην blacklist και τέλος.

----------


## Πύρρος

> Απο εδώ φαίνεται ότι οι κάρτες είναι Mifare, Ultralight EV1 οι χάρτινες και Desfire EV1 οι πλαστικές. Μάλλον είναι στάνταρ επιλογή για τέτοια συστήματα και δεν φαίνεται να έχουν κάποιο γνωστό κενό ασφαλείας.
> Ακόμα και στο χειρότερο σενάριο που κάποιος εκ των έσω διαρρέει κλειδιά ή κάτι τέτοιο, είναι όπως τα λες: με μια απλή διασταύρωση την επόμενη μέρα θα μπει η πειραγμένη κάρτα στην blacklist και τέλος.


Το έγραψα πρόχειρα, εννούσα δεν υπάρχει γνωστή τρύπα. Για τον τύπο ισχύει ό,τι γράφεις.

----------


## manoulamou

https://www.athenstransport.com/tickets/  :Worthy: 
ΕΚΤΕΝΕΣ και χρησιμο, αντε να δουμε τι θα αποκαμουν οι φωστηρες της πρωτηφοραριστερα με τους ΑΝΕΡΓΟΥΣ και οσους εχουν χαρτινα ή παλιες καρτες που δεν εχουν ληξει!

----------


## nnn

> Ξεκινάει σταδιακά η διαδικασία αντικατάστασης των παλιών ετήσιων καρτών του ΟΑΣΑ με τις προσωποποιημένες κάρτες Ath.ena Card. Αυτές τις μέρες, σύλλογοι εργαζομένων που πραγματοποιούν μαζικές εκδόσεις καρτών έχουν αρχίσει να λαμβάνουν οδηγίες από τον ΟΑΣΑ σχετικά με την αντικατάσταση των καρτών.
> 
> Σημειώνεται, ότι η διαδικασία προς το παρόν αφορά μόνο όσους έχουν βγάλει ετήσια κάρτα μέσω συλλόγων εργαζομένων και μόνο για ετήσιες κάρτες που εκδόθηκαν πριν την 1 Μαρτίου 2017 και λήγουν πριν την 1 Μαρτίου 2018.
> 
> Για τους κατόχους ετήσιων καρτών που εκδόθηκαν μετά την 1 Μαρτίου 2017 καθώς και για όσους προχώρησαν σε έκδοση ετήσιας κάρτας ατομικά, θα υπάρξουν ανακοινώσεις από τον ΟΑΣΑ. 
> 
> Οι κάτοχοι ετήσιων καρτών που εντάσσονται στην παραπάνω κατηγορία καλούνται να ετοιμάσουν φάκελο μεγέθους Α4 εντός του οποίου θα υπάρχουν τα απαραίτητα δικαιολογητικά (εκτύπωση του QR Code από το site athenacard.gr, φωτογραφία ταυτότητας, εκτύπωση αποδεικτικού ΑΜΚΑ, φωτοτυπία στελέχους ετήσιας κάρτας 2017 – 2018.) Στο εξωτερικό του φακέλου πρέπει να αναγράφεται το ονοματεπώνυμο του δικαιούχου και ο αριθμός στελέχους της ετήσιας κάρτας του.
> 
> Οι φάκελοι θα συλλέγονται και θα ελέγχονται με ευθύνη του εκάστοτε συλλόγου. Αν έχετε βγάλει ετήσια κάρτα μέσω κάποιου συλλόγου εργαζομένων, επικοινωνήστε με το σύλλογο για περισσότερες πληροφορίες.
> ...


https://www.athenstransport.com/2017...tisies-kartes/

----------


## JpegXguy

Ξέρει κανείς την "προτεραιότητα" στην επικύρωση; Αν φορτίσω την προσωποποιημένη κάρτα μου -που είναι φορτισμένη με ενιαίο 30 ημερών- με αποθηκευμένη αξία (emergency) θα χρησιμοποιεί, όπως θα ήθελα, το 30ήμερο όσο ισχύει ή οχι;

----------


## shocked

θα τραβάει πρώτα απο την απεριορίστων, και την αποθηκευμένη αξία μόνο όπου δεν ισχύει η απεριορίστων.
πχ. έχεις βάλει απλή 30ημερη και αν πας για αεροδρόμιο θα κόψει απο τα έξτρα αποθηκευμένα χρήματα.

----------


## JpegXguy

> θα τραβάει πρώτα απο την απεριορίστων, και την αποθηκευμένη αξία μόνο όπου δεν ισχύει η απεριορίστων.
> πχ. έχεις βάλει απλή 30ημερη και αν πας για αεροδρόμιο θα κόψει απο τα έξτρα αποθηκευμένα χρήματα.


Ευχαριστώ!

----------


## ferongr

> https://www.athenstransport.com/2017...tisies-kartes/


Το "τραμ" με τις διπλές κεραίες αντί παντογράφου στο εισιτήριο της φωτογραφίας του άρθρου με "τριγκάρει" αφάνταστα.

----------


## RSX

υπάρχει καμια εξέλιξη στην φόρτιση προσωποποιημένης κάρτας με μειωμένο κόμιστρο(φοιτητης γαρ) χωρίς να χρειαστεί να περιμένω στην ουρά;
με ενημέρωσαν οτι ΔΕΝ γίνεται απο το αυτόματο μηχάνημα να μπει μειωμένο κόμιστρο(το έψαχνα σήμερα).
Απ οσο βλέπω ηλεκτρονικά μπορώ να φορτίσω με μειωμένο κόμιστρο την κάρτα,στο μηχάνημα γιατι ΔΕΝ μπορώ;

----------


## Zus

> υπάρχει καμια εξέλιξη στην φόρτιση προσωποποιημένης κάρτας με μειωμένο κόμιστρο(φοιτητης γαρ) χωρίς να χρειαστεί να περιμένω στην ουρά;
> με ενημέρωσαν οτι ΔΕΝ γίνεται απο το αυτόματο μηχάνημα να μπει μειωμένο κόμιστρο(το έψαχνα σήμερα).
> Απ οσο βλέπω ηλεκτρονικά μπορώ να φορτίσω με μειωμένο κόμιστρο την κάρτα,στο μηχάνημα γιατι ΔΕΝ μπορώ;


Έχει πέσει ο κόσμος στις ουρές.

----------


## JpegXguy

> υπάρχει καμια εξέλιξη στην φόρτιση προσωποποιημένης κάρτας με μειωμένο κόμιστρο(φοιτητης γαρ) χωρίς να χρειαστεί να περιμένω στην ουρά;
> με ενημέρωσαν οτι ΔΕΝ γίνεται απο το αυτόματο μηχάνημα να μπει μειωμένο κόμιστρο(το έψαχνα σήμερα).
> Απ οσο βλέπω ηλεκτρονικά μπορώ να φορτίσω με μειωμένο κόμιστρο την κάρτα,στο μηχάνημα γιατι ΔΕΝ μπορώ;


Έχεις δοκιμάσει αυτοπροσώπως; Όντας φοιτητής, έχω φορτίσει 2 φορές την κάρτα μου σε αυτόματο μηχάνημα, μια φορά με ενοιαίο 30 ημερών και άλλη μια με αποθηκευμένη αξία χωρίς κανένα πρόβλημα.

----------


## manoulamou

(1) Μπορω να αγορασω ενα Athena ticket των 10 +1 εισιτηριων απο το αυτοματο μηχανημα οπως μια παλια χαρτινη δεσμιδα ή πρεπει να προμηθευτω απαραιτητα ΚΑΙ την απροσωπη/ανωνυμη Athena card?
(2) Στα *λεωφορεια* - τρολεϊ μπαινουμε ΜΟΝΟΝ απο την μπροστινη πορτα ή υπαρχουν ακυρωτικα και στην μεσαια; Μπας και βρω ελευθερη θεση τις ωρες αιχμης ρωταω...
 :Thinking:

----------


## GeorgeH

> (1) Μπορω να αγορασω ενα Athena ticket των 10 +1 εισιτηριων απο το αυτοματο μηχανημα οπως μια παλια χαρτινη δεσμιδα ή πρεπει να προμηθευτω απαραιτητα ΚΑΙ την απροσωπη/ανωνυμη Athena card?
> (2) Στα *λεωφορεια* - τρολεϊ μπαινουμε ΜΟΝΟΝ απο την μπροστινη πορτα ή υπαρχουν ακυρωτικα και στην μεσαια; Μπας και βρω ελευθερη θεση τις ωρες αιχμης ρωταω...


1. Ναι. Πιο συγκεκριμένα, από τη Δευτέρα 6 Νοεμβρίου μπορείς να αγοράσεις το εισιτήριο Athena Τicket από όλα τα εκδοτήρια ή από τα νέα εκδοτικά μηχανήματα.
2. Αν θυμάμαι καλά από την τελευταία μου επίσκεψη στο Ελ. Βεν σχετικά πρόσφατα όπου χρησιμοποίησα την λεωφορειακή γραμμή του αεροδρομίου, θα υπάρχει μηχάνημα και στη μεσαία. Οπότε κατ'επέκταση θα εφαρμοστεί σε όλα τα λεωφορεία λογικά.

----------


## Zer0c00L

> (1) Μπορω να αγορασω ενα Athena ticket των 10 +1 εισιτηριων απο το αυτοματο μηχανημα οπως μια παλια χαρτινη δεσμιδα ή πρεπει να προμηθευτω απαραιτητα ΚΑΙ την απροσωπη/ανωνυμη Athena card?
> (2) Στα *λεωφορεια* - τρολεϊ μπαινουμε ΜΟΝΟΝ απο την μπροστινη πορτα ή υπαρχουν ακυρωτικα και στην μεσαια; Μπας και βρω ελευθερη θεση τις ωρες αιχμης ρωταω...


1) μπορείς να αγοράσεις ένα ATH-ENA-TICKET 10+1 αξίας 14 ευρώ ολόκληρο ή 6 ευρώ μειωμένο για άνω των 65 ετών/φοιτητές δεν χρειάζεται η ανώνυμη κάρτα κατά την προσωπική μου άποψη καθώς το ATH-ENA-TICKET είναι επαναφορτιζόμενο έτσι μόλις αδειάσει το ξανά γεμίζεις.

2) ισχύει από όποια πόρτα θες η είσοδος σε λεωφορεία ή τρόλλευ.

----------


## nnn

> *Τέλος εποχής χάρτινου εισιτηρίου – Κλείσιμο πυλών*      1. O όμιλος ΟΑΣΑ εκφράζει τις ευχαριστίες του στους πολίτες που προσήλθαν     καθ΄ όλο το χρονικό διάστημα του προηγούμενου μήνα και εξέδωσαν τις     προσωποποιημένες κάρτες τους. 
>       2. Ο αριθμός των προσωποποιημένων καρτών υπερβαίνει ήδη τις 320.000,     αριθμός ιδιαίτερα ικανοποιητικός, καθότι κινείται σημαντικά υψηλότερα του     ετήσιου μέσου όρου των μηνιαίων καρτών (250.000), ενώ παράλληλα συνεχίζεται     η έκδοση προσωποποιημένων καρτών. Οι κάτοχοι της προσωποποιημένης ΑΤH.ENA     Card δεν απαιτείται να αναμείνουν ποτέ πια σε ουρές, διότι μπορούν να     φορτίζουν τις κάρτες τους σε όλο το δίκτυο των αυτόματων μηχανημάτων (300     αυτόματα μηχανήματα σε όλο το δίκτυο) και από όλα τα εκδοτήρια της Ο.ΣΥ. ΑΕ     και της ΣΤΑ.ΣΥ. ΑΕ, καθώς και από το διαδίκτυο. 
>       3. Η προσωποποίηση καρτών είναι μία πάγια διαδικασία και δεν έχει     ημερομηνία λήξης. Ειδικά για την τρέχουσα περίοδο και μέχρι την 30.11.2017,     οι πολίτες που επιθυμούν, μπορούν να καταθέτουν φακέλους και να     αποστέλλεται η κάρτα στη διεύθυνση επιλογής τους ταχυδρομικά. 
>       4. Ο ΟΑΣΑ ανακοινώνει ότι, από τις 16/11/2017, παύει ολοσχερώς τη χρήση     (έκδοση, ακύρωση) χάρτινων εισιτηρίων και καρτών. 
>       5. Από 16/11/2017 η πρόσβαση στα Μέσα Μαζικής Μεταφοράς του ΟΑΣΑ γίνεται     μόνο με ισχύοντα ηλεκτρονικά μέσα κομίστρου (προσωποποιημένες κάρτες,     ανώνυμες κάρτες, πολλαπλά εισιτήρια). Οι κάτοχοι ηλεκτρονικών εισιτηρίων     και καρτών επικυρώνουν τα εισιτήριά τους και στο δίκτυο του Προαστιακού. 
>       6. Οι κάτοχοι ετησίων, εξαμηνιαίων, τριμηνιαίων καρτών, καθώς και ομάδες     δικαιούχων όπως άνεργοι, μετακινούνται με επίδειξη των αντιστοίχων εγγράφων     στους υπευθύνους της γραμμής των πυλών εκάστου σταθμού. Σε όλες τις πύλες     (ανοιχτές ή κλειστές) θα παρευρίσκονται αρμόδιοι υπάλληλοι της ΣΤΑΣΥ που θα     ελέγχουν και θα ενημερώνουν το κοινό. Στους σταθμούς με κλειστές πύλες θα     υπάρχει μια τουλάχιστον ανοιχτή πύλη (ΑΜΕΑ), που θα επιδεικνύονται τα     αντίστοιχα έγγραφα των ανωτέρω δικαιούχων. Για τους πολίτες των ανωτέρω     κατηγοριών, οι ετήσιες κάρτες θα αντικατασταθούν στο επόμενο διάστημα, είτε     με τη διαδικασία της κατάθεσης δικαιολογητικών με φάκελο, είτε μέσω     διαδικτύου μετά από έγκριση της ΑΠΔΠΧ. 
>       7. Ο ΟΑΣΑ υπενθυμίζει ότι για την μαζική προσωποποίηση καρτών μέσω     διαδικτύου έχει απευθύνει, εκ νέου, τα αρχικά υποβληθέντα αιτήματά του, από     την προηγούμενη Τρίτη 07/11/2017, προς την Αρχή Προστασίας Δεδομένων     Προσωπικού Χαρακτήρα και αναμένει την απάντησή της σχετικά με: 
>       α. Τη δυνατότητα αίτησης για προσωποποιημένες κάρτες μέσω διαδικτύου και     παραλαβής των καρτών κατ’ οίκον. 
>       β. Τη δυνατότητα μαζικών προσωποποιήσεων από μεγάλους φορείς. 
> ...


http://www.oasa.gr/news.php?id=funk1513

----------


## manoulamou

:Smile:  Ευχαριστω πολυ τεκνα μου! 
@ *nnn*, πολυ ενδιαφερον κειμενο / σημερινο δελτιο τυπου, δεν το ειχα ανακαλυψει!  :Worthy:

----------


## npats

Πολύ καλή κίνηση η προσφορά επιπλέον έκπτωσης  στο εισιτήριο 10+1 , η μείωση τιμής στο 5πλό και η εισαγωγή 2πλού εισιτηρίου με έκπτωση.

Ξέρει κανείς που βρίσκονται τα 200 περίπτερα που έχουν POS του ΟΑΣΑ ;

----------


## MIKU

Εγώ βλέπω ότι 70.000 περισσότερες κάρτες απεριορίστων διαδρομών εκδόθηκαν...μόνο αυτό θα πρέπει να μας βάζει σε υποψίες, ότι ο υπουργός  είχε δίκιο πως γίνεται πλαστογραφία...για υπολογίστε πόσα έσοδα έχανε ο οργανισμός...360 το χρόνο ανά κάρτα επί 70.000 κάρτες...ΠΟΛΛΑ ΛΕΦΤΑ!

----------


## manoulamou

ΝΑΙ ΜΩΡΕ για να χτυπησουν τους αλητες τους τζαμπατζηδες το εκαναν 
*Spoiler:*







και οχι - ως συνηθως - *για να κονομησουν κατι μεγαλοεργολαβοι.*.. _(τα παιδια μου ακομη περιμενουν τις οριστικες ρυθμισεις για τους ΑΝΕΡΓΟΥΣ)_


Off Topic


		Ακριβως οπως με το πλαστικο χρημα ΘΑ ΘΑΘΑ ΘΑΘΑΘΑ ΘΑ ΘΑ τσακισουν και την φοροδιαφυγη, καμια σχεση με λιστες λαγκαρντ, παναμα ή παραντάιζ πέιπερς.
ΕΥΤΥΧΩΣ ηρθε το μερισμα για τους οικονομικα ασθενεστερους , ωστε να παρουν την προσωποποιημενη, αληθεια οι αστεγοι τι διευθυνση θα δηλωσουν; :Razz: 
Τυφλα να ΄χει η σοβιετια της... Ισλανδιας μπροστα στα υγιεστατα χρηματοπιστωτικα μας ιδρυματα!
Ο Οικονομακος ακομη ζει στην ενωμενη γερμανια και η αγια φαμιλια, ενω ωρυεται για τον Κουφοντινα, εχει κανει τουμπεκα τον Καλαμποκα!
	




 :Twisted Evil:

----------


## Simpleton

> Εγώ βλέπω ότι 70.000 περισσότερες κάρτες απεριορίστων διαδρομών εκδόθηκαν...μόνο αυτό θα πρέπει να μας βάζει σε υποψίες, ότι ο υπουργός  είχε δίκιο πως γίνεται πλαστογραφία...για υπολογίστε πόσα έσοδα έχανε ο οργανισμός...360 το χρόνο ανά κάρτα επί 70.000 κάρτες...ΠΟΛΛΑ ΛΕΦΤΑ!


Η προσωποποιημένη κάρτα δεν χρησιμοποιείται απαραίτητα ως απεριορίστων διαδρομών. Την χρειάζεται και όποιος δικαιούται μειωμένο κόμιστρο, αλλά θέλει να πληρώνει στα αυτόματα μηχανήματα, όπως έκανε μέχρι τώρα με τα χάρτινα εισιτήρια.

----------


## shocked

> ΝΑΙ ΜΩΡΕ για να χτυπησουν τους αλητες ...


το μόνο που θα πω για να μην ξεφύγει το πράγμα, είναι ότι το λινκ είναι πραγματικά άστοχο και άσχετο, στο παρόν νήμα

----------


## MIKU

> ΝΑΙ ΜΩΡΕ για να χτυπησουν τους αλητες τους τζαμπατζηδες το εκαναν 
> *Spoiler:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ΚΑΛΑ ΤΩΡΑ ΕΝΤΑΞΕΙ!Τι σχέση ἐχει αυτό;;Δηλαδή κατά τη γνώμη σου το γεγονός ότι πάρα πολλά άτομα μπαίνουν χωρίς εισητήριο είναι σωστό, όταν εμείς πληρώνουμε(εκτός αν δεν πληρώνεις εσύ).Δεν μιλάω για άνεργους, που τον τελευταιο καιρό μετακινούνται δωρεάν...

- - - Updated - - -




> Η προσωποποιημένη κάρτα δεν χρησιμοποιείται απαραίτητα ως απεριορίστων διαδρομών. Την χρειάζεται και όποιος δικαιούται μειωμένο κόμιστρο, αλλά θέλει να πληρώνει στα αυτόματα μηχανήματα, όπως έκανε μέχρι τώρα με τα χάρτινα εισιτήρια.


Μάλιστα δεν το ήξερα..

----------


## voithostyrempora2

Ο αριθμός των 320.000 προσωποποιημένων καρτών είναι πράγματι εντυπωσιακός και απ'όσα διαβαζω πλέον η όποια ταλαιπωρία αποτελεί παρελθόν. Με εξαίρεση 10-15 μερες που γινόταν ο κακός χαμός, δε φαινεται να υπάρχουν ιδιαίτερα προβλήματα για μία τέτοιου μεγέθους μεταβαση . Το σημαντικό είναι ότι η ταλαιπωρία αυτή ηταν άπαξ και από εδώ και πέρα η όλη διαδικασια ειναι αυτόματη. Το επόμενο "κύμα" μαζικών εκδόσεων θα είναι σε ... 10 χρονια που θα λήγουν αυτες οι 320.000 προσωποποιημενες κάρτες, αλλά μεχρι τοτε πολλές θα εχουν χαθεί/καταστραφεί και αρκετοί θα ανανεώσουν πρόωρα (φαντάζομαι).

Πλέον ο ΟΑΣΑ μπαίνει σε μια νεα εποχή , κάτι που έπρεπε να ειχε γινει εδώ και χρονια βεβαια, αλλά έγινε επιτέλους φέτος (ηλεκτρονικό εισιτηριο, μπάρες και πλήρης εφαρμογη τηλεματικής online και σε στάσεις). Η δυνατοτητα φόρτισης της κάρτας ήδη σε 200 περίπτερα (και έρχονται κι άλλα συν τω χρόνω) λύνει τα όποια ζητηματα διαθεσιμότητας. Θα βοηθησει να υπάρχει η δυνατοτητα φόρτισης σε κάτι που εχει πολλά σημεία παρουσίας (πχ στο Σκλαβενίτη και στο Βασιλόπουλο) ή σε κάτι που πάνε όλοι κατά καιρούς (ΕΛΤΑ , κάποια τράπεζα κοκ). Αυτά ακριβως εχουν γίνει και στην Ολλανδία , το υπερ-επιτυχημενο μοντέλο της οποία βλέπω ότι έχει ξεπατικώσει και αντιγραψει copy-paste ο ΟΑΣΑ. Το επόμενο βημα, που θα είναι και το οριστικό, είναι η κάρτα να φορτίζεται με λεφτά και κάνοντας check-in μπαίνοντας και check-out βγαινοντας, να χρεώνεσαι με βαση τη διανυθεισα απόσταση σε οποιοδήποτε μέσο (ειδικά στο λεωφορειο παρατηρουνται μεγάλες αδικίες με το flat εισιτηριο). Εάν εχεις περασμενο κάποιο προϊον απεριοριστων διαδρομων (πχ μηνιαία κάρτα) προφανώς υπερισχύει αυτό. Προσθέτει και τη δυνατοτητα ελέγχου υπολοίπου ο ΟΑΣΑ από ενα web interface  που θα κάνεις login (και από το οποίο θα μπορεί να τραβάει δεδομένα το mobile application) και κλείσαμε. 

Το σημαντικό είναι να υπάρξει εγκατεστημενη η υποδομή (ηλεκτρονικό εισιτηριο, βαση δεδομένων χρηστών, μπάρες και online διασυνδεση). Εφόσον αυτά εγιναν, sky is the limit για νεες ιδέες: για παράδειγμα η εξτρα εκπτωση 0,50 ευρω στα πακετα 5 και 10 εισιτηρίων, αλλά και το δεκάλεπτο που γλιτώνεις στο πηγαινε-ελα του διπλού εισιτηριου ειναι εξαιρετικές ιδέες, μπράβο στον ΟΑΣΑ. Φυσικα, πρέπει να ανοιξει η συζητηση για το ποιοι πρέπει να επιδοτούνται στις μετακινησεις τους. Κατα τη γνωμη μου, πρέπει να εχουν δωρεάν μετακινησεις ΟΛΟΙ οι ανεργοι, ακόμη και αυτοί που εχουν περάσει το 12μηνο του ΟΑΕΔ. Θα κάνουν check in κανονικά, αυτό θα καταγραφεται από τον ΟΑΣΑ και το αντίστοιχο ποσό των εισιτηρίων θα πληρώνεται από τον κρατικό προϋπολογισμό προς τον ΟΑΣΑ.

ΥΓ. Φυσικά και υπάρχουν κάποια μικροπροβλήματα σε μεταβατικές καταστασεις , αλλά η σταδιακή εφαρμογη μέχρι τις 20/12/2017 είναι επαρκής για να επιλυθούν όλα αυτά, οριστικά και διά παντός.

----------


## prometheas

Συμφωνώ σε όλα με τον προλαλήσαντα. Οι δικοί μου φόβοι ειναι

1. Πρέπει να υπάρξει σοβαρή φύλαξη ολων των σταθμών και οποιος κάφρος συλληφθεί να κανει καταστροφές να τον χώνουν αυτόφωρο κατευθείαν. Η τεράστια ανοχή που δείχνει η πολιτεία σε όλα τα τσογλάνια που καταστρέφουν δημόσια περιουσία ειναι (τουλάχιστον) * ύποπτη* 


2. Στα λεωφορεία το ποσοστό της λαθρεπιβίβασης ειναι τεράστιο. Αν δεν ενταθούν οι έλεγχοι το εγχείρημα δεν θα αποδώσει. Το πολύ πολύ να στρέψει τζαμπατζήδες από το μετρό στα λεωφορεία όπου αυτό ειναι εφικτό.

----------


## MIKU

Πρέπει να μπαίνουν άγρια πρόστιμα σε όσους μπαίνουν παράνομα!Δε γίνεται εμείς να πληρώνουμε εισιτήριο(αλλά και επιδότιση του ΟΑΣΑ από το κράτος, δηλαδή 110 εκ ευρώ)και κάποιοι να μπαίνουν τζάμπα!Και φυσικά αυτό θα βοηθήσει τα οικονομικά της εταιρείας και ίσως βελτιωθούν τα λεωφορία...

- - - Updated - - -

Φυσικά δε μιλώ για άνεργους..

- - - Updated - - -

Και να κάνουμε και μια σύγκριση με την Ε.Ε.
https://www.athenstransport.com/2012...ope-transport/
και είναι λίγο παλιο...για δείτε και το νέο πακέτο, 10+1 δώρο.
https://www.athenstransport.com/2017...tiki-politiki/

----------


## Zer0c00L

> Συμφωνώ σε όλα με τον προλαλήσαντα. Οι δικοί μου φόβοι ειναι
> 
> 1. Πρέπει να υπάρξει σοβαρή φύλαξη ολων των σταθμών και οποιος κάφρος συλληφθεί να κανει καταστροφές να τον χώνουν αυτόφωρο κατευθείαν. Η τεράστια ανοχή που δείχνει η πολιτεία σε όλα τα τσογλάνια που καταστρέφουν δημόσια περιουσία ειναι (τουλάχιστον) * ύποπτη* 
> 
> 
> 2. Στα λεωφορεία το ποσοστό της λαθρεπιβίβασης ειναι τεράστιο. Αν δεν ενταθούν οι έλεγχοι το εγχείρημα δεν θα αποδώσει. Το πολύ πολύ να στρέψει τζαμπατζήδες από το μετρό στα λεωφορεία όπου αυτό ειναι εφικτό.


για μένα πρέπει όποιον συλλάβει η ΕΛ.ΑΣ να καταστρέφει μηχανήματα (δημόσια περιουσία) θα πρέπει να του στέλνει και τον λογαριασμό για την επισκευή ή αντικατάσταση τους

να δεις μετά θα σπάει κανείς? όταν βάλει το χέρι στην τσέπη να πληρώσει...

----------


## Mene

> ... Θα βοηθησει να υπάρχει η δυνατοτητα φόρτισης σε κάτι που εχει πολλά σημεία παρουσίας (πχ στο Σκλαβενίτη και στο Βασιλόπουλο) ή σε κάτι που πάνε όλοι κατά καιρούς (ΕΛΤΑ , κάποια τράπεζα κοκ). ...


Συμφωνώ κι εγώ σε όλα με τον 2ο βοηθό τυρέμπορα, εκτός απο την αναφορά των ΕΛΤΑ. Οπουδήποτε αλλού οκ, αλλά στα ΕΛΤΑ όποτε πηγαίνεις να παραλάβεις δέμα/συστημένο, είσαι ήδη υποχρεωμένος να περιμένεις τους προηγούμενους που πήγαν εκεί για να πληρώσουν λογαριασμούς. Παρότι είναι και δίπλα σε τράπεζα. Νομίζω πως τα ΕΛΤΑ θα πρέπει να περιορίσουν τις εξω-ταχυδρομικές τους δραστηριότητες. /offtopic.





> Συμφωνώ σε όλα με τον προλαλήσαντα. Οι δικοί μου φόβοι ειναι
> 
> 1. Πρέπει να υπάρξει σοβαρή φύλαξη ολων των σταθμών και οποιος κάφρος συλληφθεί να κανει καταστροφές να τον χώνουν αυτόφωρο κατευθείαν. Η τεράστια ανοχή που δείχνει η πολιτεία σε όλα τα τσογλάνια που καταστρέφουν δημόσια περιουσία ειναι (τουλάχιστον) * ύποπτη*


+1. Την περασμένη εβδομάδα χρησιμοποίησα το Τραμ και είδα οτι *ήδη* στον σταθμό Μοσχάτου, το μηχάνημα έκδοσης/φόρτισης εισιτηρίων είναι *σπασμένο*. Εντελώς.

----------


## uncharted

> Θα βοηθησει να υπάρχει η δυνατοτητα φόρτισης σε κάτι που εχει πολλά σημεία παρουσίας (πχ στο Σκλαβενίτη και στο Βασιλόπουλο) ή σε κάτι που πάνε όλοι κατά καιρούς (ΕΛΤΑ , κάποια τράπεζα κοκ). Αυτά ακριβως εχουν γίνει και στην Ολλανδία


Εχουν και στην Ολλανδια τεραστιες ουρες στα ταχυδρομεια για μη-ταχυδρομικες δραστηριοτητες?

Κατι μου λεει πως οχι...

----------


## ardi21

Off Topic





> Συμφωνώ κι εγώ σε όλα με τον 2ο βοηθό τυρέμπορα, εκτός απο την αναφορά των ΕΛΤΑ. Οπουδήποτε αλλού οκ, αλλά στα ΕΛΤΑ όποτε πηγαίνεις να παραλάβεις δέμα/συστημένο, είσαι ήδη υποχρεωμένος να περιμένεις τους προηγούμενους που πήγαν εκεί για να πληρώσουν λογαριασμούς. Παρότι είναι και δίπλα σε τράπεζα. Νομίζω πως τα ΕΛΤΑ θα πρέπει να περιορίσουν τις εξω-ταχυδρομικές τους δραστηριότητες.


Αυτοι που στηνονται σε ουρες να πληρωσουν λογαριασμους, εφοριες κτλ ας μαθουν επιτελους οτι μπορουν να πληρωσουν απο το σπιτι τους ηλεκτρονικα. Και δεν σου βαζω τους ηλικιωμενους. Αν ολοι μεχρι 50-55 πληρωναν ηλεκτρονικα και γενικα εκαναν ηλεκτρονικα οτι μπορουσαν να κανουν, τα πραγματα θα ηταν πολυ καλυτερα. Βλεπεις ανθρωπους 30 χρονων και περιμενουν μιση ωρα στην ουρα για να πληρωσουν. Συγχαρητηρια.

----------


## nnn

> Διευκρινίσεις σχετικά με τη λειτουργία του ηλεκτρονικού εισιτηρίου
> Σχετικά με τη λειτουργία του ηλεκτρονικού εισιτηρίου, ο ΟΑΣΑ διευκρινίζει τα ακόλουθα:
> -Σε περίπτωση απώλειας, κλοπής ή δυσλειτουργίας της προσωποποιημένης κάρτας, ο κάτοχός της μπορεί να τη δηλώνει, το συντομότερο δυνατόν, σε ένα από τα Σημεία Έκδοσης Προσωποποιημένης ATH.ENA Card, ζητώντας την αντικατάστασή της, με την υπολειπόμενη αξία.
> -Η διαδικασία του φακέλου συνεχίζεται εύρυθμα και διεξάγεται υπό συγκεκριμένες ασφαλείς προϋποθέσεις.
> -Υφίστανται συγκεκριμένες διαδικασίες αντικατάστασης κάθε τύπου ηλεκτρονικού εισιτηρίου, ανάλογα με την εκάστοτε περίπτωση.
> -Το λογισμικό του ηλεκτρονικού εισιτηρίου που είναι εγκατεστημένο, τόσο κεντρικά, όσο και στον εξοπλισμό πεδίου, λειτουργεί με συνέπεια.
> -Ο υπολειπόμενος χρόνος ισχύος του ενιαίου εισιτηρίου των 90 λεπτών φαίνεται, τόσο στα επικυρωτικά μηχανήματα, όσα και στα μηχανήματα έκδοσης εισιτηρίων.
> -Δημιουργείται δίκτυο πώλησης εισιτηρίων σε περίπτερα και άλλα επιλεγμένα σημεία. Ο Οργανισμός εκτιμά ότι το δίκτυο θα επεκταθεί, με ταχύ ρυθμό, σε 600 σημεία.
> -Αποτελεί πρωταρχική και ύψιστη προτεραιότητα η ασφάλεια των μετακινήσεων και των επιβατών. Το σταδιακό κλείσιμο των πυλών θα γίνεται σε σταθμούς που πληρούνται όλες οι αναγκαίες προϋποθέσεις.
> Ο ΟΑΣΑ υπογραμμίζει ότι η είσοδος του ηλεκτρονικού εισιτηρίου στις δημόσιες αστικές συγκοινωνίες της Αθήνας αποτελεί τη σπουδαιότερη θετική εξέλιξη, τόσο για τους επιβάτες, όσο και τους συγκοινωνιακούς φορείς


......

----------


## sdikr

> Συμφωνώ κι εγώ σε όλα με τον 2ο βοηθό τυρέμπορα, εκτός απο την αναφορά των ΕΛΤΑ. Οπουδήποτε αλλού οκ, αλλά στα ΕΛΤΑ όποτε πηγαίνεις να παραλάβεις δέμα/συστημένο, είσαι ήδη υποχρεωμένος να περιμένεις τους προηγούμενους που πήγαν εκεί για να πληρώσουν λογαριασμούς. Παρότι είναι και δίπλα σε τράπεζα. Νομίζω πως τα ΕΛΤΑ θα πρέπει να περιορίσουν τις εξω-ταχυδρομικές τους δραστηριότητες. /offtopic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> +1. Την περασμένη εβδομάδα χρησιμοποίησα το Τραμ και είδα οτι *ήδη* στον σταθμό Μοσχάτου, το μηχάνημα έκδοσης/φόρτισης εισιτηρίων είναι *σπασμένο*. Εντελώς.


Ξέρεις πιστεύω πως για πληρωμή λογαριασμού έχει συνήθως και ενα καλό κέρδος στα Ελτα;  σε αρκετούς λογαριασμούς είναι 1.20 για αυτό τον λόγο και δεν τους βλέπεις να στέλνουν τον κόσμο σε τράπεζες ή online





> Εχουν και στην Ολλανδια τεραστιες ουρες στα ταχυδρομεια για μη-ταχυδρομικες δραστηριοτητες?
> 
> Κατι μου λεει πως οχι...


Για Ολλανδία δεν ξέρω, αλλά Στην Αγγλία ναι, πχ tv license κα

----------


## uncharted

> Off Topic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Αυτοι που στηνονται σε ουρες να πληρωσουν λογαριασμους, εφοριες κτλ ας μαθουν επιτελους οτι μπορουν να πληρωσουν απο το σπιτι τους ηλεκτρονικα. *Και δεν σου βαζω τους ηλικιωμενους*. Αν ολοι μεχρι 50-55 πληρωναν ηλεκτρονικα και γενικα εκαναν ηλεκτρονικα οτι μπορουσαν να κανουν, τα πραγματα θα ηταν πολυ καλυτερα. Βλεπεις ανθρωπους 30 χρονων και περιμενουν μιση ωρα στην ουρα για να πληρωσουν. Συγχαρητηρια.


Εγω σου βαζω μεσα ΚΑΙ τους ηλικιωμενους, με την υποσημειωση οτι εχουν εγγονια (που τα χαρτζιλικωνουν), αρα ας κανουν και αυτα μια χρησιμη πραξη προς τους γηραιοτερους.  :Smile: 

Τωρα για τους 25-30 ετων που φοβουνται το e-banking λογω "h4x0rzzz", απλα ασχολιαστο...

----------


## voithostyrempora2

> Συμφωνώ κι εγώ σε όλα με τον 2ο βοηθό τυρέμπορα, εκτός απο την αναφορά των ΕΛΤΑ. Οπουδήποτε αλλού οκ, αλλά στα ΕΛΤΑ όποτε πηγαίνεις να παραλάβεις δέμα/συστημένο, είσαι ήδη υποχρεωμένος να περιμένεις τους προηγούμενους που πήγαν εκεί για να πληρώσουν λογαριασμούς. Παρότι είναι και δίπλα σε τράπεζα. Νομίζω πως τα ΕΛΤΑ θα πρέπει να περιορίσουν τις εξω-ταχυδρομικές τους δραστηριότητες. /offtopic.





> Εχουν και στην Ολλανδια τεραστιες ουρες στα ταχυδρομεια για μη-ταχυδρομικες δραστηριοτητες?
> 
> Κατι μου λεει πως οχι...


Τα μηχανήματα επαναφόρτισης είναι αυτοματα, δεν εχουν σχέση με τα ταμεία. Βρίσκονται σε μια γωνιά σε κάθε καταστημα των ολλανδικών ταχυδρομείων και στον αντίστοιχο Βασιλόπουλο (Albert Heijn). Είναι ακριβώς αυτα:



Μπαίνεις στο κατάστημα και πας απευθειας στο αυτόματο μηχανημα.

----------


## manoulamou

Off Topic


		Ενα θα πω για τους... φουκαραδες που ειναι νομοταγεις και στηριζουν τα ΜΜΜ, *χαλαρωστε και απολαυστε*!
Ετσι κι αλλιως στο γιουνανισταν ολα θα πηγαινουν, καθε περσι και καλυτερα, αφου ψηφιζουμε ο,τι ψηφιζουμε...
ΑΝΤΕ ΓΕΙΑ!!!  :Banned:

----------


## uncharted

> Τα μηχανήματα επαναφόρτισης είναι αυτοματα, δεν εχουν σχέση με τα ταμεία. Βρίσκονται σε μια γωνιά σε κάθε καταστημα των ολλανδικών ταχυδρομείων και στον αντίστοιχο Βασιλόπουλο (Albert Heijn). Είναι ακριβώς αυτα:
> 
> 
> 
> Μπαίνεις στο κατάστημα και πας απευθειας στο αυτόματο μηχανημα.


Ετσι μαλιστα, οχι ομως να απασχολουν το προσωπικο, because... ΕΛΤΑ reasons.

----------


## shocked

Off Topic





> Τωρα για τους 25-30 ετων που φοβουνται το e-banking λογω "*h4x0rzzz*", απλα ασχολιαστο...


τι είναι αυτό;

----------


## bang

Ξέρει τελικά κανείς πως θα ξαναβγάζει προσωποποιημένη κάρτα κάποιος που έχει μειωμένο εισιτήριο αν ξεχάσει το PIN? Θα του βγάλουν δεύτερη; Γιατί νόμιζα πως αποθηκεύουν τον ΑΜΚΑ για να μην βγάζουν δεύτερη κάρτα όσοι έχουν εκπτώσεις..  :Embarassed:

----------


## MIKU

> Ξέρει τελικά κανείς πως θα ξαναβγάζει προσωποποιημένη κάρτα κάποιος που έχει μειωμένο εισιτήριο αν ξεχάσει το PIN? Θα του βγάλουν δεύτερη; Γιατί νόμιζα πως αποθηκεύουν τον ΑΜΚΑ για να μην βγάζουν δεύτερη κάρτα όσοι έχουν εκπτώσεις..


Λες ότι την έχασες, και διαγράφουν την άλλη..Έτσι χάνεις και τα λεφτά που είχες μέσα.

----------


## gcf

Σίγουρα;
Γιατί εδώ 
https://www.athenacard.gr/jsp/smarta...lized-card.jsp
λέει:
Τα βασικά πλεονεκτήματα της προσωποποιημένης κάρτας για τον επιβάτη είναι:
Αν χαθεί, κλαπεί ή καταστραφεί, ο κάτοχός της* δεν θα χάσει* το κόμιστρο που απομένει ή την χρηματική αξία που ήταν αποθηκευμένη σε αυτήν κατά την στιγμή που δήλωσε την απώλεια, κλοπή ή καταστροφή της.

----------


## nnn

Πρέπει να ξέρεις το PIN όμως, για να σε βρει το σύστημα...

----------


## mezger

> Ξέρει τελικά κανείς πως θα ξαναβγάζει προσωποποιημένη κάρτα κάποιος που έχει μειωμένο εισιτήριο αν ξεχάσει το PIN? Θα του βγάλουν δεύτερη; Γιατί νόμιζα πως αποθηκεύουν τον ΑΜΚΑ για να μην βγάζουν δεύτερη κάρτα όσοι έχουν εκπτώσεις..





> Λες ότι την έχασες, και διαγράφουν την άλλη..Έτσι χάνεις και τα λεφτά που είχες μέσα.


Λογικά έτσι θα πρέπει να γίνεται, υπάρχει όμως θέμα με τους δικαιούχους μειωμένου.
Η γνωμοδότηση έλεγε ότι τηρείται καταρχήν ένα hash απο το ΑΜΚΑ+pin που ταυτοποιεί την κάρτα, και ένα δεύτερο αρχείο που έχει μόνο ΑΜΚΑ συν ημερομηνία λήξης δικαιώματος έκπτωσης, που χρησιμεύει ακριβώς για να μη μπορεί να βγει δεύτερη κάρτα για το ίδιο άτομο (όταν δικαιούται έκπτωση, οι υπόλοιποι βγάζουν όσες θέλουν  :Very Happy: ).
Οπότε αν χάσεις την κάρτα και δεν θυμάσαι το pin, δεν υπάρχει τρόπος να αποδείξεις ότι η κάρτα ήταν δική σου, άρα δε μπορεί να γίνει διαγραφή. Παράλληλα αφού έχει καταχωρηθεί ο ΑΜΚΑ στο δεύτερο αρχείο, δε μπορείς να βγάλεις άλλη με το ίδιο ΑΜΚΑ και έκπτωση. Καλή φάση.

----------


## shocked

εγώ πραγματικά λυπάμαι τους γέρους που πήγαν να βγάλουν κάρτα και ο υπάλληλος τους έβαλε για πιν την ημερομηνία γέννησης τους. άντε να τα θυμηθούν αν ξεχάσουν ότι το πιν ήταν η ημ/νια γέννησης τους

----------


## Πύρρος

Ε, θα το δοκιμάσει ο υπάλληλος. Να λυπάσαι τους υπόλοιπους που λόγω του υπάλληλου έχουν PIN μηδενικής ασφάλειας.

----------


## RSX

> Έχεις δοκιμάσει αυτοπροσώπως; Όντας φοιτητής, έχω φορτίσει 2 φορές την κάρτα μου σε αυτόματο μηχάνημα, μια φορά με ενοιαίο 30 ημερών και άλλη μια με αποθηκευμένη αξία χωρίς κανένα πρόβλημα.


με μειωμένο κόμιστρο;
οταν έβγαλα την προσωποποιημένη κάρτα η κυρία που με εξυπηρέτησε μου είπε οτι στο αυτόματο μηχάνημα ΔΕΝ μπορώ να φορτίσω την κάρτα με μειωμένο κόμιστρο, θα πρέπει να περιμένω στην ουρά / ταμείο.
Δεν έχω τοποθετήσει την κάρτα ακόμα στο μηχάνημα μιας και δεν μου χρειάστηκε και ακόμα έχω μερικά απο τα παλαιά εισητήρια.

----------


## shocked

και να ξέρετε όσοι/αν είστε φοιτητές σε δημόσια ιεκ (και ιδιωτικά νομίζω), δεν δικαιούμαστε πάσο και μειωμένο κόμμιστρο. αν κάποιος υπάλληλος σας φορτίσει μειωμένο στην κάρτα, ο ελεγκτής δεν θα το δεχτεί και θα ριξει πρόστιμο.

----------


## Zer0c00L

παλιά εισιτήρια σύμφωνα με ΟΑΣΑ/ΣΤΑΣΥ τέλος 
σήμερα με τρόλλευ που κατέβηκα κάτω στην αθήνα - κέντρο δεν δούλευαν τα παλιά ακυρωτικά και φώναζαν κάποιοι ηλικιωμένοι
το ίδιο και στον σταθμό ομόνοια.

για το μειωμένο αν είσαι άνω των 65 δείχνεις ταυτότητα
αν είσαι φοιτητής θέλει "ακαδημαική ταυτότητα"

----------


## stamka

μπορει απο οργανωση να ειναι μπου&^%$ αλλα τωρα για τα παλια εισιτήρια φταινε οι ηλικιωμένοι. Το λενε αρκετες μερες και σε ολα τα μεσα ενημέρωσις. 
Στην Ελληνικη πραγματικοτητα (εκτος απο μετρο) δεν εχει και σημασια αν εχει καποιος εισητηριο αφου δεν υπαρχει ελεγχος

----------


## pluss

> με μειωμένο κόμιστρο;
> οταν έβγαλα την προσωποποιημένη κάρτα η κυρία που με εξυπηρέτησε μου είπε οτι στο αυτόματο μηχάνημα ΔΕΝ μπορώ να φορτίσω την κάρτα με μειωμένο κόμιστρο, θα πρέπει να περιμένω στην ουρά / ταμείο.
> Δεν έχω τοποθετήσει την κάρτα ακόμα στο μηχάνημα μιας και δεν μου χρειάστηκε και ακόμα έχω μερικά απο τα παλαιά εισητήρια.


Όσους ξέρω που δικαιούνται μειωμένο κόμιστρο και έχουν βγάλει προσωποποιημένες κάρτες, μπορούν και φορτίζουν κανονικά προϊόντα μειωμένου κομίστρου από τους αυτόματους πωλητές, επομένως δεν θα έχεις θέμα. Μάλιστα, έχει βγάλει και επίσημη ανακοίνωση ο ΟΑΣΑ.
Πάντως, δεν είναι λίγοι οι εκδότες που δεν είναι σωστά ενημερωμένοι, οπότε μη δένεις πάντα κόμπο αυτά που λένε...




> και να ξέρετε όσοι/αν είστε φοιτητές σε δημόσια ιεκ (και ιδιωτικά νομίζω), δεν δικαιούμαστε πάσο και μειωμένο κόμμιστρο. αν κάποιος υπάλληλος σας φορτίσει μειωμένο στην κάρτα, ο ελεγκτής δεν θα το δεχτεί και θα ριξει πρόστιμο.


Άλλαξε κάτι; Γιατί ο ΟΑΣΑ στην ιστοσελίδα του λέει ότι οι φοιτητές των δημοσίων ΙΕΚ δικαιούνται μειωμένο κόμιστρο:



> Σπουδαστές Δημόσιων Ι.Ε.Κ.
> 
> Οι σπουδαστές Δημοσίων Ι.Ε.Κ. είναι δικαιούχοι μειωμένου κομίστρου για όλα τα Μ.Μ.Μ. αρμοδιότητας Ο.Α.Σ.Α μέχρι την ηλικία των 22 ετών με την επίδειξη Αστυνομικής ταυτότητας και Δελτίου Ειδικού Εισιτηρίου όταν αυτό χορηγείται, μετά την υπογραφή Σύμβασης μεταξύ του ΟΑΣΑ και του Υπουργείο Παιδείας βάσει του νόμου 3920/2011.

----------


## shocked

> Όσους ξέρω που δικαιούνται μειωμένο κόμιστρο και έχουν βγάλει προσωποποιημένες κάρτες, μπορούν και φορτίζουν κανονικά προϊόντα μειωμένου κομίστρου από τους αυτόματους πωλητές, επομένως δεν θα έχεις θέμα.
> Πάντως, δεν είναι λίγοι οι εκδότες που δεν είναι σωστά ενημερωμένοι, οπότε μη δένεις πάντα κόμπο αυτά που λένε...
> 
> Άλλαξε κάτι; Γιατί ο ΟΑΣΑ στην ιστοσελίδα του λέει ότι οι φοιτητές των δημοσίων ΙΕΚ δικαιούνται μειωμένο κόμιστρο:


*μέχρι την ηλικία των 22 ετών* 

εγώ είμαι 29, έχω συμφοιτητές που ειναι και 34. ο συγκεκριμένος κανονισμός είναι για χέ.......
δεν δίνει ευκαιρία σε κανέναν και πουθενά

----------


## npats

> παλιά εισιτήρια σύμφωνα με ΟΑΣΑ/ΣΤΑΣΥ τέλος 
> σήμερα με τρόλλευ που κατέβηκα κάτω στην αθήνα - κέντρο δεν δούλευαν τα παλιά ακυρωτικά και φώναζαν κάποιοι ηλικιωμένοι
> το ίδιο και στον σταθμό ομόνοια.


Σήμερα το απόγευμα στον σταθμό περιστέρι το μοναδικό αυτόματο μηχάνημα για ηλεκτρονικά εισιτήρια ήταν εκτός λειτουργίας .

Ένας ευγενικός υπάλληλος ενημέρωνε τον κόσμο ότι έπρεπε να πάρει κάποιος το μετρό , να κατέβει στην επόμενη στάση "Αγ.Αντώνιος" , εκεί να βγάλει εισιτήριο(προφανώς σε ουρά) και κατόπιν να ξαναεπιβιβαστεί στο μετρό να πάει στον προορισμό του . :ROFL: 

Η κατάσταση ξέφυγε από κάθε έλεγχο .Το ηλεκτρονικό εισιτήριο ξεκινά και συνεχίζει με τον χειρότερο δυνατό  ερασιτεχνικό τρόπο εκθέτοντας εμπνευστές και υποστηρικτές  ανεπανόρθωτα

----------


## RSX

με τα παλιά εισητήρια ξέρουμε τι θα γίνει;
εχω μερικά ακόμα που δυστυχώς δεν έχω χρησιμοποιήσει.
Πιθανότατα να χρειαστεί να μετακινηθώ την επόμενη εβδομάδα με λεωφορείο.

----------


## shocked

> με τα παλιά εισητήρια ξέρουμε τι θα γίνει;
> εχω μερικά ακόμα που δυστυχώς δεν έχω χρησιμοποιήσει.
> Πιθανότατα να χρειαστεί να μετακινηθώ την επόμενη εβδομάδα με λεωφορείο.


οι υπάλληλοι είναι υποχρεωμένοι απο τον οασα να στα μετατρέψουν και να τα μεταφέρουν στο ηλεκτρονικό εισιτήριο/κάρτα.
https://www.athenstransport.com/2017...lia-eisitiria/

----------


## RSX

> οι υπάλληλοι είναι υποχρεωμένοι απο τον οασα να στα μετατρέψουν και να τα μεταφέρουν στο ηλεκτρονικό εισιτήριο/κάρτα.
> https://www.athenstransport.com/2017...lia-eisitiria/


Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ αλλη μια φορά.
Εχω χάσει τη μπάλα αυτές τις μέρες λόγω συγγραφής πτυχιακής εργασίας και δεν το έχω ψάξει.


edit:
εγώ όμως που θέλω να μετακινηθώ θα μπορέσω να χρησιμοποιήσω ενα απο τα παλιά μου εισητήρια για λεωφορείο τουλάχιστον;
για να πάω ομόνοια για την αντικατάσταση θα χρειαστώ ηλεκτρικό όπου και φαντάζομαι οι μπάρες θα έχουν κλείσει.

----------


## Zer0c00L

> με τα παλιά εισητήρια ξέρουμε τι θα γίνει;
> εχω μερικά ακόμα που δυστυχώς δεν έχω χρησιμοποιήσει.
> Πιθανότατα να χρειαστεί να μετακινηθώ την επόμενη εβδομάδα με λεωφορείο.


αν έχεις δέκα (10) παλιά θα απευθυνθείς στον σταθμό ομόνοια ΣΤΑΣΥ ή στα γραφεία της ΟΣΥ στον Αγ. Ιωάννη Ρέντη
αν έχεις είκοσι (20) και άνω παλιά θα απευθυνθείς στα γραφεία του ΟΑΣΑ (Μετσόβου 15)

----------


## shocked

για να κανεις μια μετακίνηση μπορεις να βγάλεις ένα ηλεκτρονικό χάρινο και να βάλεις 1 εισιτήριο μέσα για να πας οπου ειναι να πας.

- - - Updated - - -

έχουν βγάλει τα παλιά ακυρωτικά, δεν θα μπορείς να το χρησιμοποιήσεις

----------


## pluss

> με τα παλιά εισητήρια ξέρουμε τι θα γίνει;
> εχω μερικά ακόμα που δυστυχώς δεν έχω χρησιμοποιήσει.
> Πιθανότατα να χρειαστεί να μετακινηθώ την επόμενη εβδομάδα με λεωφορείο.


Σύμφωνα με τον ΟΑΣΑ, ισχύει το εξής:



> 10. Οι κάτοχοι *χάρτινων εισιτηρίων* μπορούν:
> 
> α. Εάν έχουν *έως 10 εισιτήρια* να προσέρχονται στα εκδοτήρια της ΣΤΑΣΥ ΑΕ στον σταθμό της Ομόνοια ή στα Κεντρικά Γραφεία της ΟΣΥ ΑΕ (Παρνασσού 6, Άγιος Ιωάννης Ρέντης) για να τα ανταλλάξουν με ισοδύναμα προϊόντα ηλεκτρονικού εισιτηρίου.
> 
> β. Οι κάτοχοι *περισσότερων των 10 εισιτηρίων* θα προσέρχονται από 20/11/2017 στα Κεντρικά Γραφεία του ΟΑΣΑ (Μετσόβου 15, Αθήνα) προκειμένου να τα ανταλλάξουν με ισοδύναμα προϊόντα ηλεκτρονικού εισιτηρίου.

----------


## MIKU

ΟΑΣΑ: Πώς θα βγάλετε μειωμένο ηλεκτρονικό εισιτήριο

http://news247.gr/eidiseis/koinonia/...o.4943913.html

----------


## Deppycham

Καλή σας ημέρα!
Γνωρίζετε τι πρέπει να κάνω σε περίπτωση που έχω ξεχάσει τον κωδικό της προσωποποιημένης κάρτας μου;

Ευχαριστώ πολύ.
Δέσποινα

----------


## Zer0c00L

δεν είμαι σίγουρος αλλά νομίζω ότι μπορείς να ζητήσεις διαγραφή της κάρτας και να εκδόσεις νέα κάρτα με κωδικό που γνωρίζεις.

----------


## mezger

> Καλή σας ημέρα!
> Γνωρίζετε τι πρέπει να κάνω σε περίπτωση που έχω ξεχάσει τον κωδικό της προσωποποιημένης κάρτας μου;
> 
> Ευχαριστώ πολύ.
> Δέσποινα





> δεν είμαι σίγουρος αλλά νομίζω ότι μπορείς να ζητήσεις διαγραφή της κάρτας και να εκδόσεις νέα κάρτα με κωδικό που γνωρίζεις.


Το έγραψα και παραπάνω, λογικά δε γίνεται διαγραφή γιατί το σύστημα για κάθε κάρτα κρατάει μόνο το hash-συνδυασμό ΑΜΚΑ+pin.
Χωρίς το pin δεν υπάρχει τρόπος να δουν για ποιον ΑΜΚΑ εκδόθηκε η κάρτα, άρα δε θα πρέπει να μπορούν να κάνουν διαγραφή (αλλιώς θα μπορούσε ο οποιοσδήποτε να διαγράψει οποιαδήποτε κάρτα).
Παράλληλα αν έχει βγει με έκπτωση, και δε μπορεί να γίνει διαγραφή, δε θα γίνεται να εκδοθεί και νέα.
Δέσποινα αν πας γράψε και τι έγινε (μπορεί να το σκέφτομαι λάθος και να υπάρχει απλή λύση) Άκυρο, προφανώς έχεις την κάρτα οπότε θα μπορούν να την ακυρώσουν, εγώ σκεφτόμουν την περίπτωση να χάσεις και την κάρτα και το pin.

----------


## stamka

> Σύμφωνα με τον ΟΑΣΑ, ισχύει το εξής:


δηλαδη αμα εχω 20 δεν μπορω να παω στα στα εκδοτήρια της ΣΤΑΣΥ ΑΕ στον σταθμό της Ομόνοια ή στα Κεντρικά Γραφεία της ΟΣΥ ΑΕ (Παρνασσού 6, Άγιος Ιωάννης Ρέντης
αν παω ομως 2 φορες (μετα απο 5 λεπτα) και δινω απο 10 θα τα παρει .... οργανωση ...

----------


## npats

http://www.lifo.gr/articles/greece_articles/169559

Πέστα χρυσόστομη!!!

Χαρακτηριστικό συμπέρασμα από το άρθρο :
 "Στην επιστροφή –επίσης χωρίς εισιτήριο- είχα υιοθετήσει την έκφραση ολύμπιας μακαριότητας της γιαγιάς δίπλα μου. Χωρίς παρεξήγηση και καμία απειλητική διάθεση, θα το ξαναπώ: πιάστε με. Αν δεν έχει ουρά μέχρι την Κόρινθο, θα βγάζω εισιτήριο. Και θα περιμένω τη μέρα που για να βγάλεις κάρτα, δεν θα χρειαστεί να εξευτελιστείς με ένα δίωρο στην ουρά. Αν συνεχιστεί αυτό το πράγμα, θα καβαλάω πορτάκια (στην περίπτωση που πριν εξομαλυνθεί όλη αυτή η κατάσταση, τα κλείσουν ωραία και νομότυπα, αλλά καθ' όλα ανήθικα)."

Επίσης δείτε και εδώ :  https://www.athenstransport.com/2017...iko-eisitirio/

Χαρακτηριστικο απόσπασμα :"Ο παροδικός συνωστισμός πίσω από τις κλειστές πύλες δεν είναι πάντως τόσο μεγάλο πρόβλημα όσο οι ουρές στα εκδοτήρια και -κυρίως- στα εκδοτικά μηχανήματα, ειδικά στους σταθμούς που δεν υπάρχουν ανοικτά εκδοτήρια. Καθώς ο ανάδοχος του ηλεκτρονικού εισιτηρίου και ο *ΟΑΣΑ δεν είχαν προνοήσει να υπάρχει επαρκής αριθμός μηχανημάτων σε λειτουργία πριν καταργηθεί το χάρτινο εισιτήριο, υπάρχουν σταθμοί του Μετρό με μόλις ένα εκδοτικό μηχάνημα ηλεκτρονικού εισιτηρίου*. Το νέο σενάριο που ακούγεται είναι πως το λογισμικό των παλιών εκδοτικών μηχανημάτων αναμένεται να αναβαθμιστεί προκειμένου να μπορούν να εκδίδουν ηλεκτρονικά εισιτήρια. Το πότε ακριβώς θα γίνει αυτό είναι άγνωστο."

----------


## RSX

φόρτιση της κάρτας μου με μειωμένο κόμιστρο μπορεί να κάνει ο καθένας;
χρειάζεται να μετακινηθώ αυτές τις μέρες και δεν μπορώ να βρω απο κάπου ηλεκτρονικό εισητήριο.
Τι να κάνω να μπω έτσι να παω πειραιά και να βγάλω;

----------


## MIKU

Σύφμωνα με ρεπορτάζ του ΣΚΑΙ, τα έσοδα του ΟΑΣΑ είναι ήδη 30% πάνω.

----------


## nnn

> Πληροφορίες για την ανταλλαγή παλιών εισιτηρίων του ΟΑΣΑ ανακοίνωσε σήμερα ο οργανισμός. Η διαδικασία θα πραγματοποιείται ως τα τέλη του 2017.
> 
> Οι κάτοχοι παλιών χάρτινων εισιτηρίων όλων των ειδών μπορούν να τα ανταλλάσσουν ως εξής:
> 
>     Οι κάτοχοι εισιτηρίων έως 10 τεμάχια (όλων των ειδών) τα ανταλλάσσουν στα εκδοτήρια του Μετρό στο σταθμό της Ομόνοιας όλες τις ημέρες της εβδομάδας κατά τις ώρες από 07.00 π.μ. έως τις 21.30 μ.μ. ή στα Κεντρικά Γραφεία της ΟΣΥ ΑΕ (Παρνασσού 6, Άγιος Ιωάννης Ρέντης) τις εργάσιμες ημέρες από τις 08.00 π.μ. μέχρι τις 14:00 μ.μ.
>     Οι κάτοχοι 11 εισιτηρίων και άνω τα ανταλλάσσουν στα Κεντρικά Γραφεία του ΟΑΣΑ (Μετσόβου 15, Αθήνα) τις εργάσιμες ημέρες, από τις 08.00 μέχρι τις 14:00.
> 
> Η διαδικασία ανταλλαγής των χάρτινων εισιτηρίων πραγματοποιείται σύμφωνα με τα κάτωθι:
> 
> ...


https://www.athenstransport.com/2017...gi-eisitirion/

----------


## zatast

Εχω μια σημαντικη απορια σχετικα με την φορτιση της προσωποποιημενης καρτας απο το site και την Οnline κρατηση :
Εχω ηδη κομιστρο 30 ημερων που ληγει τελος Νοεμβρη και εστω την φορτιζω σημερα για αλλες 30 μερες,αν παω σε μηχανημα και πατησω την Online κρατηση αυριο τοτε θα ενεργοποιηθει ο νεος μηνας νωριτερα ή θα πρεπει να γινει η Online κρατηση μονο απο τις 1 Δεκεμβρη και μετα ?
Στην περιπτωση που ενεργοποιηθει ο νεος μηνας αυριο στο μηχανημα,θα χαθει το υπολοιπο των ημερων του Νοεμβρη ή οχι οποτε θα ενεργοποιηθει απο 1 Δεκεμβρη ?
Γενικα παντως ειναι προβλημα αυτη η διαδικασια με την αναγκαιοτητα της Online κρατησης απο μηχανημα.Αυτοματως καταργειται η διαδικασια της φορτισης απο το site αφου πρεπει να πας και σε μηχανημα!Μπαινεις σε νεα διαδικασια και χανεις χρονο σε ουρες και μηχανηματα. ιδιως αν βιαζεσαι!!
Και γινεται η ζωη πιο δυσκολη οσων δεν χρησιμοποιουν Μετρο ή ειναι μακρια απο αυτο ωστε να πανε να ενεργοποιησουν την online κρατηση στο μηχανημα.Υποτιθεται οτι θα καναμε τη ζωη μας πιο ευκολη με το νεο συστημα και τελικα παραμενη δυσκολη ή γινεται ακομα πιο δυσκολη.

Τα εχω ηδη πει και ρωτησει στην εξυπηρετηση τους τηλεφωνικα και κατι μου ειπαν οτι θα βαλουν μηχανηματα σε διαφορα κεντρικα σημεια σε πολλες περιοχες αλλα τι γινεται μεχρι τοτε ? θα τρεχουμε στο Μετρο για ενεργοποιηση της online κρατησης ??

----------


## Πύρρος

99% μπορείς να "παραλάβεις" το νέο κόμιστρο και σήμερα ακόμα, και αυτό θα ενεργοποιηθεί μετά τη λήξη του υπάρχοντος.

Δε λέω 100% γιατί είμαι ακόμα με χάρτινη ετήσια και ότι ξέρω είναι από 2ο χέρι.

----------


## zatast

> Καλή σας ημέρα!
> Γνωρίζετε τι πρέπει να κάνω σε περίπτωση που έχω ξεχάσει τον κωδικό της προσωποποιημένης κάρτας μου;
> 
> Ευχαριστώ πολύ.
> Δέσποινα


Οταν βγαζεις την καρτα σου δινουν και ενα μικρο χαρτακι σαν αποδειξη με διαφορα στοιχεια επανω.Μου ειχαν πει να μην το χασω γιατι αν χαθει η καρτα μπορει να βγει καινουρια με αυτο.παρε ενα τηλεφωνο στην εξυπηρετηση πελατων και ρωτα αν μπορουν να σου κανουν reset τον κωδικο δειχνοντας αυτο το χαρτακι και την ταυτοτητα σου σε ενα υπαλληλο Μετρο που βγαζει καρτες.

- - - Updated - - -




> 99% μπορείς να "παραλάβεις" το νέο κόμιστρο και σήμερα ακόμα, και αυτό θα ενεργοποιηθεί μετά τη λήξη του υπάρχοντος.
> 
> Δε λέω 100% γιατί είμαι ακόμα με χάρτινη ετήσια και ότι ξέρω είναι από 2ο χέρι.


Σε ευχαριστω.κι εγω ετσι πιστευω αλλα με τετοιο μπαχαλο....

----------


## nnn

100% στο λέω εγώ. Η χρέωση της νέας, αρχίζει μόλις λήξει η παλιά, στην πρώτη επικύρωση που θα κάνεις.

----------


## zatast

> 100% στο λέω εγώ. Η χρέωση της νέας, αρχίζει μόλις λήξει η παλιά, στην πρώτη επικύρωση που θα κάνεις.


Ευχαριστω.Οποτε δεν χανονται οι υπολοιπες μερες του Νοεμβρη αν ενεργοποιηθει η Οnline κρατηση πριν μπει ο Δεκεμβρης,σωστα ;

----------


## nnn

> Ευχαριστω.Οποτε δεν χανονται οι υπολοιπες μερες του Νοεμβρη αν ενεργοποιηθει η Οnline κρατηση πριν μπει ο Δεκεμβρης,σωστα ;


Σωστά.

----------


## zatast

> Τα μηχανήματα επαναφόρτισης είναι αυτοματα, δεν εχουν σχέση με τα ταμεία. Βρίσκονται σε μια γωνιά σε κάθε καταστημα των ολλανδικών ταχυδρομείων και στον αντίστοιχο Βασιλόπουλο (Albert Heijn). Είναι ακριβώς αυτα:
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 188190
> 
> Μπαίνεις στο κατάστημα και πας απευθειας στο αυτόματο μηχανημα.


Αυτο ειναι οτι καλυτερο οπως και το να μπει και σε ψιλικατζιδικα.Αν ειναι δυνατον οποιος δεν χρησιμοποιει το Μετρο και δεν ειναι κοντα να τρεχει σε αυτο για να φορτισει το κομιστρο!!

Εχουμε καμμια ενημερωση αν θα τα βαλουν και εδω σε super market τουλαχιστον ?

- - - Updated - - -




> Off Topic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Αυτοι που στηνονται σε ουρες να πληρωσουν λογαριασμους, εφοριες κτλ ας μαθουν επιτελους οτι μπορουν να πληρωσουν απο το σπιτι τους ηλεκτρονικα. Και δεν σου βαζω τους ηλικιωμενους. Αν ολοι μεχρι 50-55 πληρωναν ηλεκτρονικα και γενικα εκαναν ηλεκτρονικα οτι μπορουσαν να κανουν, τα πραγματα θα ηταν πολυ καλυτερα. Βλεπεις ανθρωπους 30 χρονων και περιμενουν μιση ωρα στην ουρα για να πληρωσουν. Συγχαρητηρια.


Λες να βαλουν μηχανημα φορτισης μεσα απο τον γκισε και να χρειαζεται να πας στον υπαλληλο ωστε να περιμενεις στην ουρα ???
Ειναι σαν να λεμε οτι θα βαζανε τα ATM της Εθνικης Τραπεζας στο Μετρο  μεσα απο τον γκισε και θα επρεπε να κανει ολη τη διαδικασια αναληψης ο υπαλληλος του Μετρο που βγαζεις καρτες/εισητηρια (εκτος απο την πληκτρολογηση PIN φυσικα)....Ε δε νομιζω και ουτε αξιζει να το κανουμε θεμα,ετσι ;

----------


## npats

Φόρτιση Ath.ena Card μέσω smartphone: Κυκλοφόρησε η εφαρμογή

Επιτέλους και ενα μεγάλο μπράβο στον ΟΑΣΑ .

Σύντομα ελπίζω και περιμένω το app για  IOS  :Smile:

----------


## nnn

Ωραία...

- - - Updated - - -




> Έβαλα σήμερα μέσω τράπεζας(online), πήγα να την ενημερώσω στο μηχάνημα, αλλά δεν πέρασε την συναλλαγή. Μου τύπωσε απόδειξη επιστροφής και πήρα 30€ σε κέρματα 
> 
> Έβαλα 30 ημέρες σε άδειο εκδοτήριο ΟΑΣΑ.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> Εντωμεταξύ την ακυρωμένη συναλλαγή την εμφανίζει pending στο online


 :Twisted Evil:  μόλις μου την πέρασε στην κάρτα μέσω της εφαρμογής για το κινητό  :Yahooooo:

----------


## nightbird7000

Αυτό που παρατήρησα πάντως χρησιμοποιώντας λεωφορείο είναι πως ολοι μπαίνουν μέσα αέρας! Δεν χτυπάει κανείς εισητήριο, τόσο μελετημένο ήταν το νέο μέτρο που να μου το θυμηθείτε θα ρίξει έξω εντελώς τον προϋπολογισμό τους! 
Αφού δεν ήσαν έτοιμοι για κάτι τέτοιο όπως φαίνεται γιατί το επιχείρησαν; Τώρα το μονο που κατάφεραν είναι να χάσουν κι αυτούς που πλήρωναν το χάρτινο εισητήριο ως τώρα, γιατί ποιος πάει να στηθεί με τις ώρες στην ουρά για να βγάλει την.περιφημη κάρτα..
Όλα στο γόνατο, της προχειρότητας το ανάγνωσμα...!

----------


## nnn

Εγώ από την άλλη βλέπω να χτυπάνε στις γραμμές του Πειραιά που κινούμαι.

----------


## npats

> μόλις μου την πέρασε στην κάρτα μέσω της εφαρμογής για το κινητό


 :One thumb up:  Άντε και στα δικά μας σύντομα  και σε iphone  :Smile:

----------


## ATG

Iphone και nfc?

----------


## npats

Το iOS 11 θα ξεκλειδώσει το NFC στα iPhone και iPad
Πηγή: ired.gr

Ίσως υπάρχει ελπίδα  :Crying:

----------


## shocked

για εμένα που έχω windows mobile να μην ελπίζω έ;  :Closed topic:   :Crying: 






> *Αυτό που παρατήρησα πάντως χρησιμοποιώντας λεωφορείο είναι πως ολοι μπαίνουν μέσα αέρας! Δεν χτυπάει κανείς εισητήριο, τόσο μελετημένο ήταν το νέο μέτρο που να μου το θυμηθείτε θα ρίξει έξω εντελώς τον προϋπολογισμό τους!*


μέχρι να βάλουν και εκεί μπάρες. τότε θα χτυπάνε και σε αυτά. θα μπαίνουμε απο την πρώτη, και στις άλλες θα είναι μόνο έξοδος.

----------


## Simpleton

> Iphone και nfc?





> Το iOS 11 θα ξεκλειδώσει το NFC στα iPhone και iPad
> Πηγή: ired.gr
> 
> Ίσως υπάρχει ελπίδα


Πάλι κουτσουρεμένο είναι όμως, καθώς μπορεί μόνο να διαβάσει, αλλά όχι να γράψει στις κάρτες.

----------


## MIKU

Έχω αυτό:https://techblog.gr/mobile/lenovo-a6...-99-euro-3001/
Γιατί λέει μη συμβατό;

----------


## RSX

> Έχω αυτό:https://techblog.gr/mobile/lenovo-a6...-99-euro-3001/
> Γιατί λέει μη συμβατό;


δεν έχει nfc.

----------


## MIKU

Ωχχχχχ

----------


## Zer0c00L

ωχ δεν λες τιποτα θελουμε κινητο με nfc

----------


## Zus

> Φόρτιση Ath.ena Card μέσω smartphone: Κυκλοφόρησε η εφαρμογή
> 
> Επιτέλους και ενα μεγάλο μπράβο στον ΟΑΣΑ .
> 
> Σύντομα ελπίζω και περιμένω το app για  IOS


Αγοράζω μηνιαία κάρτα, "σκανάρω" την κάρτα στο κινητό με την εφαρμογή και φορτίζει? Κατάλαβα καλά?

----------


## gcf

Ναι. Πολύ καλή η εφαρμογούλα. Δύο σημεία που σηκώνουν βελτίωση, δεν αποθηκεύει αριθμό κάρτας και password και τα ζητάει κάθε φορά ξανά. Επίσης καλό θα ήταν να δέχεται και πληρωμές με Paypal.

----------


## npats

> Αγοράζω μηνιαία κάρτα, "σκανάρω" την κάρτα στο κινητό με την εφαρμογή και φορτίζει? Κατάλαβα καλά?


Από ότι διάβασα γιατί έχω iphone και δεν υπάρχει εφαρμογή για ios , αγοράζεις κόμιστρο ή χρηματικό ποσό μέσω app και μετά το περνάς στην προσωποποιημένη κάρτα μέσω nfc και είσαι έτοιμος!

----------


## gcf

Για το ios δεν ξέρω αν θα βγει εφαρμογή, υποστηρίζει nfc write;

----------


## MIKU

https://www.athenstransport.com/2017...card-aitiseis/
Η ανεξάρτητη αρχή το επέτρεψε: Μέσω διαδικτύου η έκδοση Ath.ena Card

----------


## uncharted

> https://www.athenstransport.com/2017...card-aitiseis/
> Η ανεξάρτητη αρχή το επέτρεψε: Μέσω διαδικτύου η έκδοση Ath.ena Card


Προοδος... με ρυθμο χελωνας.  :Razz:

----------


## manoulamou

Ειχα αγορασει πολυ πριν τα ηλεκτρονικα μια δεσμιδα των 10 παλιων χαρτινων εξ ων κανοντας εντελως  περιστασιακη χρηση των ΜΜΜ ακυρωσα μονον τα τρια.
Πηγα Ομονοια όπου γινοταν ο κακος χαμος στο σημειο ανταλλαγης αφου ηταν παραλληλα εκδοτηριο, το ενα και μοναδικο κι εφυγα απρακτη.
Επειδη η ανταλλαγη αφορα πολλαπλασια του 5 και ληγει εντος του 2017,  τα βλεπω ειτε για ανακυκλωση ειτε σε... αντικερ!
 :Twisted Evil:

----------


## Zer0c00L

να ρωτήσω κάτι

θέλω για την εταιρεία/φορέα να βγάλω ανώνυμες ath-ena-card αυτές μπορούν να φορτωθούν με ath-ena-ticket των 5 διαδρομών ή των 10+1 διαδρομών?

καθώς είχαμε πάρει ath-ena-ticket με 10+1 διαδρομές αλλά κάποιοι συνάδελφοι τα "τσάκισαν" στην μέση και δεν διαβάζονται...

----------


## MIKU

Ναι μπορούν!Ή με 14 ευρω 10+1 δώρο ή έως 50 ευρώ και κάθε φορά θα τραβάει 1,40.
https://www.athenacard.gr/jsp/smarta...ymous-card.jsp

----------


## Zer0c00L

σε ευχαριστώ φίλε μου
τι να κάνω υπάρχουν και συνάδελφοι που δεν προσέχουν έτσι πρέπει εγώ να βρώ λύσεις στα προβλήματα

----------


## MIKU

http://www.newsit.gr/ellada/ilektron...ptera/2316873/

''Ηλεκτρονικό εισιτήριο: Από σήμερα και στα περίπτερα''

Αλλά δείτε αυτό στο τέλος:''Αύξηση εσόδων

Σε επίπεδο εσόδων, ενθαρρυντικό στοιχείο αποτελεί η αύξηση των εσόδων κατά 8,15% που παρατηρήθηκε τον Οκτώβριο του 2017, σε σχέση με τον αντίστοιχο περσινό μήνα.

Το σταδιακό κλείσιμο των πυλών σε μετρό και ηλεκτρικό αναμένεται έως τα τέλη του έτους. Έως σήμερα έχουν κλείσει οι πύλες σε έξι σταθμούς και, σύμφωνα με τον ΟΑΣΑ, το επιβατικό κοινό ανταποκρίνεται με συνέπεια. ''

----------


## gcf

Η αύξηση στα έσοδα ήταν αναμενόμενη. Και δεν είναι μόνο ότι τώρα ακυρώνουν εισιτήριο περισσότεροι ή δεν μπορεί να δίνει το εισιτήριο ο ένας στον άλλο. Ήταν κοινό μυστικό ότι γινόταν πάρτι από κυκλώματα μέσα από τις εταιρίες των μμμ που πουλούσαν διακινούσαν εισιτήρια για λογαριασμό τους.

----------


## tzelen

Συν ότι πολλοί έσπευσαν να ανανεώσουν/δημιουργήσουν κάρτες, που υπό άλλες συνθήκες δεν θα το έκαναν.

Μακάρι όμως να συνεχιστεί έτσι.

----------


## prometheas

Το θέμα ειναι ενα μέρος (έστω) των χρημάτων αυτών να πάει στον εκσυγχρονισμο των ΜΜΜ και να αρχίσει η σταδιακή αντικατάσταση των σαράβαλων που κυκλοφορούν στους δρόμους.

----------


## uncharted

Μια οι ηλεκτρονικες πληρωμες, μια το ηλεκτρονικο εισιτηριο, να πως ανεβαινουν τα εσοδα εν καιρω κρισης... ειναι να αναρωτιεσαι γιατι δεν τα εκαναν αυτα οι προηγουμενες κυβερνησεις εδω και 5+ χρονια.  :Thinking:

----------


## sdikr

> Μια οι ηλεκτρονικες πληρωμες, μια το ηλεκτρονικο εισιτηριο, να πως ανεβαινουν τα εσοδα εν καιρω κρισης... ειναι να αναρωτιεσαι γιατι δεν τα εκαναν αυτα οι προηγουμενες κυβερνησεις εδω και 5+ χρονια.


Αν ρίξεις μια ματιά στο νήμα με τις κάρτες και για το γιατί να πρέπει να πληρώνουμε με κάρτες για να έχουμε το αφορολογήτο ή σε κάποια σημεία στην πολιτική που μιλάνε για 666, βασικά τι λέω,  πάω στοίχημα πως το ξέρεις απλά θέλεις να το ακούς  :Razz:

----------


## MIKU

> Μια οι ηλεκτρονικες πληρωμες, μια το ηλεκτρονικο εισιτηριο, να πως ανεβαινουν τα εσοδα εν καιρω κρισης... ειναι να αναρωτιεσαι γιατι δεν τα εκαναν αυτα οι προηγουμενες κυβερνησεις εδω και 5+ χρονια.


Τι ρωτάς τώρα;; :ROFL:  :ROFL:

----------


## tzelen

Επιτρέψτε μου μια ερώτηση, μιας και έχω καιρό να χρησιμοποιήσω ΜΜΜ, ιδιαίτερα όχι τώρα με την έναρξη των ηλ/κων καρτών. Θέλω από εβδομάδα να χρησιμοποιήσω Μετρό, μόνο για 2 διαδρομές (πήγαινε-έλα). Υπάρχει τύπου εισητήριο χάρτινο; Έχουν αυτόματους πωλητές που βγάζουν κάτι αντίστοιχο;

----------


## Simpleton

Ναι. Για τα δύο εισιτήρια υπάρχει και μια μικρή έκπτωση (2,70 αντί για 2,80€).

----------


## tzelen

Ευχαριστώ  :One thumb up:

----------


## Sovjohn

> Ευχαριστώ


Το χάρτινο εισιτήριο μπορείς να το φυλάξεις, επαναφορτίζεται.

----------


## tzelen

Ευχαριστώ²

 :Razz:

----------


## ATG

> Το χάρτινο εισιτήριο μπορείς να το φυλάξεις, επαναφορτίζεται.


Εγω σαν επιβάτης τι κέρδος έχω να το φυλάξω;;
Μάλλον «επιβαρύνομαι» με τη φύλαξη του.

----------


## stamka

> Εγω σαν επιβάτης τι κέρδος έχω να το φυλάξω;;
> Μάλλον «επιβαρύνομαι» με τη φύλαξη του.


το ιδιο κερδος οταν πετας τα σκουπιδια στην ανακύκλωση

- - - Updated - - -




> http://www.newsit.gr/ellada/ilektron...ptera/2316873/
> 
> ''Ηλεκτρονικό εισιτήριο: Από σήμερα και στα περίπτερα''
> 
> Αλλά δείτε αυτό στο τέλος:''Αύξηση εσόδων
> 
> Σε επίπεδο εσόδων, ενθαρρυντικό στοιχείο αποτελεί η αύξηση των εσόδων κατά 8,15% που παρατηρήθηκε τον Οκτώβριο του 2017, σε σχέση με τον αντίστοιχο περσινό μήνα.
> 
> Το σταδιακό κλείσιμο των πυλών σε μετρό και ηλεκτρικό αναμένεται έως τα τέλη του έτους. Έως σήμερα έχουν κλείσει οι πύλες σε έξι σταθμούς και, σύμφωνα με τον ΟΑΣΑ, το επιβατικό κοινό ανταποκρίνεται με συνέπεια. ''


απο που προκύπτει οτι η αυξηση εσόδων ειναι απο τι ηλεκρονικο εισητηριο και οχι απο κατι αλλο πχ περισσοτερο επιβατικο κοινο, μειωση εξοδων κτλ ?
Σχεδον κανενας δεν εχει εισιτήριο σε λεωφορεία, τρολει,τραμ εκτος απο μετρο που και πριν ειχε γιατι υπηρχε ελεγχος

----------


## manoulamou

Τελικα με τους ανεργους τι γινεται, αλλαξε κατι σχετικα με την εκδοση καρτας προσωποποιημενης;
Εξακολουθουν να κυκλοφορουν με βεβαιωση οαεδ και ταυτοτητα;
Τι γινεται εκει όπου εκλεισαν οι μπαρες και δεν υπαρχει υπαλληλος;
Ο Σπιρτζης ειχε πει "εντος των ημερων" θα οριστικοποιηθει η διαδικασια και στα εκδοτηρια του Αμαρουσιου υπαρχει χειρογραφη ταμπελα "οι ανεργοι δεν χρειαζονται καρτα".
 :Twisted Evil:

----------


## uncharted

> Τελικα με τους ανεργους τι γινεται, αλλαξε κατι σχετικα με την εκδοση καρτας προσωποποιημενης;
> Εξακολουθουν να κυκλοφορουν με βεβαιωση οαεδ και ταυτοτητα;
> *Τι γινεται εκει όπου εκλεισαν οι μπαρες και δεν υπαρχει υπαλληλος;*
> Ο Σπιρτζης ειχε πει "εντος των ημερων" θα οριστικοποιηθει η διαδικασια και στα εκδοτηρια του Αμαρουσιου υπαρχει χειρογραφη ταμπελα "οι ανεργοι δεν χρειαζονται καρτα".


Που εγινε αυτο?

----------


## GeorgeH

> Που εγινε αυτο?


Οι μπάρες έχουν κλείσει σε κάποιους σταθμούς απ'ότι διάβασα,δεν το έχω πετύχει ακόμα.
Δουκίσσης Πλακεντίας, Αεροδρόμιο και Ελαιώνας της γραμμής 3 και Άγιος Αντώνιος της γραμμής 2 του μετρό.

----------


## uncharted

> Οι μπάρες έχουν κλείσει σε κάποιους σταθμούς απ'ότι διάβασα,δεν το έχω πετύχει ακόμα.
> Δουκίσσης Πλακεντίας, Αεροδρόμιο και Ελαιώνας της γραμμής 3 και Άγιος Αντώνιος της γραμμής 2 του μετρό.


Ναι, αλλα προβλεπεται να υπαρχει υπαλληλος... αλλιως θα δουμε μαντραπηδα φαση.

----------


## GeorgeH

> Ναι, αλλα προβλεπεται να υπαρχει υπαλληλος... αλλιως θα δουμε μαντραπηδα φαση.


Αν και λίγο δύσκολο γιατί δεν είναι τουρνικέ αλλά πύλες οπότε δεν είναι τόσο απλό. Άσε που δεν είμαστε και 20 χρονών πια!

Πως το έλεγε στο φονικό όπλο ο τυπάς:


*Spoiler:*




			I'm too old for this shit

----------


## manoulamou

:ROFL: 
Γραφικα ολα τουτα ( με τη-μαντρα-πηδα φαση στα τουρνικε,  η κορη ειναι τιραμολας, ο γιος ολοκληρο βουνο κι εγω η υπεργηρος αποκλειεται να εμπαινα σε παρομοια διαδικασια - εαν δεν ειχα tickets - ) 
πλην ομως ΑΠΑΝΤΗΣΗ για τη καρτα και τους ανεργους ΔΕΝ ΠΗΡΑ...
 :Thinking:

----------


## GeorgeH

> Τελικα με τους ανεργους τι γινεται, αλλαξε κατι σχετικα με την εκδοση καρτας προσωποποιημενης;
> Εξακολουθουν να κυκλοφορουν με βεβαιωση οαεδ και ταυτοτητα;
> Τι γινεται εκει όπου εκλεισαν οι μπαρες και δεν υπαρχει υπαλληλος;
> Ο Σπιρτζης ειχε πει "εντος των ημερων" θα οριστικοποιηθει η διαδικασια και στα εκδοτηρια του Αμαρουσιου υπαρχει χειρογραφη ταμπελα "οι ανεργοι δεν χρειαζονται καρτα".


Οι δικαιούχοι μειωμένου κομίστρου (ανήλικοι, φοιτητές, άνω των 65 ετών, πολύτεκνοι κ.λπ.) σύμφωνα με τον ΟΑΣΑ θα πρέπει να προχωρήσουν σε έκδοση προσωποποιημένης Ath.ena Card προκειμένου να μπορούν να αγοράζουν εισιτήρια μειωμένου κομίστρου εύκολα από τα αυτόματα μηχανήματα ή και μέσω διαδικτύου.
Οι δικαιούχοι δωρεάν μετακίνησης (άνεργοι, ΑΜΕΑ, ένστολοι κ.λπ.) συνεχίζουν να μετακινούνται όπως και σήμερα μέχρι να ξεκινήσει και να ολοκληρωθεί η διαδικασία έκδοσης προσωποποιημένων καρτών και για αυτούς. Σε κάθε σταθμό θα υπάρχει μία ανοικτή πύλη από όπου θα μπορούν να διέρχονται αφού επιδείξουν το κατάλληλο δικαιολογητικό (βεβαίωση ΟΑΕΔ και ταυτότητα). Αν δεν ολοκληρωθεί η διαδικασία και για αυτούς, δεν θα κλείσουν εντελώς οι μπάρες. Δηλαδή όπου έκλεισαν οι μπάρες θα υπάρχει μία ανοιχτή μπάρα για αυτόν τον σκοπό παρουσία υπαλλήλου.
Για τον Σπίρτζη τι να σχολιάσω, για τα λόγια τα μεγάλα, τα ξέρουμε τα εντός των ημερών πως γίνονται εντός των μηνών. Για το Μαρούσι οκ δε βλέπω conflict, δε χρειάζεται κάρτα προς το παρόν.

----------


## manoulamou

OK *GeorgeH*  :Worthy: 
Η υποβολη αιτησης για προσωποποιημενη μεσω διαδικτυου ξεκινησε ή ακομη περιμενουμε λεπτομερειες για την σχετικη εφαρμογη;

----------


## pluss

> OK *GeorgeH* 
> Η υποβολη αιτησης για προσωποποιημενη μεσω διαδικτυου ξεκινησε ή ακομη περιμενουμε λεπτομερειες για την σχετικη εφαρμογη;


Δεν έχει ξεκινήσει ακόμη.

----------


## sera89134

Μια πληροφορια που ισως φανει χρησιμη, σε οσους εχουν επιλεξει, να κανουν τη αιτηση για προσωποποιημενη καρτα με την διαδικασια του ανοιχτου φακελου,
λογω του οτι υπαρχει μεγαλη καθυστερηση στην αποστολη.
Εαν τα παρακατω εχουν ηδη αναφερθει καπου στο νημα, και μου διεφυγε, συγνωμη εκ των προτέρων.
Οπως πληροφορηθηκα απο το 11185 (ΟΑΣΑ), στην περιπτωση που ο δικαιουχος δεν εχει λαβει ακομη το συστημενο με την π. καρτα,
μπορει να τηλεφωνησει στο 11120 (ΕΛΤΑ).
Εαν η καρτα σας εχει διεκπεραιωθει και αποσταλει στα ΕΛΤΑ απο τον ΟΑΣΑ, υπαρχουν στα ΕΛΤΑ οι καταλογοι με τα ονοματα των δικαιουχων,
καθως και ο Κωδικος Αντικειμενου (Tracking Number), μεσω του οποιου μπορειτε να εντοπισετε που ειναι ακριβως ο φακελος σας.
Εαν ειναι ηδη στο ταχυδρομειο της περιοχης σας, και δεν θελετε να περιμενετε να ερθει στην πορτα σας,
μπορειτε να τον παραλαβετε οι ιδιοι απο το ταχυδρομειο. 
Οι καθυστερησεις παραδοσεων στους δικαιουχους φαινεται να ειναι μεγαλες, τουλαχιστον στην περιοχη μου,
οπως ειδα κανοντας τracking τον δικο μου κωδικο.




> Κωδικός Αντικειμένου: ΧΧ111111111YY
> Ημερομηνία & Ώρα 	Περιοχή 	Κατάσταση
> 22/11/2017, 08:00:00 	ΧΑΛΑΝΔΡΙΟΥ (Κ.Κ.) 	ΑΦΙΞΗ ΣΕ
> 21/11/2017, 16:00:00 	Μ.Δ. ΧΑΛΑΝΔΡΙΟΥ 	ΚΛΕΙΣΙΜΟ ΑΠΟ ΣΤΑΘΜΟ ΕΞΑΓΩΓΗΣ (--> ΧΑΛΑΝΔΡΙΟΥ (Κ.Κ.))
> 21/11/2017, 16:00:00 	Μ.Δ. ΧΑΛΑΝΔΡΙΟΥ 	ΕΙΔΟΠΟΙΗΣΗ
> 21/11/2017, 06:00:00 	Μ.Δ. ΧΑΛΑΝΔΡΙΟΥ 	ΠΡΟΣ ΠΑΡΑΔΟΣΗ
> 20/11/2017, 06:00:00 	Μ.Δ. ΧΑΛΑΝΔΡΙΟΥ 	ΑΦΙΞΗ ΣΕ
> 20/11/2017, 05:00:00 	Μ.Δ. ΧΑΛΑΝΔΡΙΟΥ 	ΕΚΦΟΡΤΩΣΗ ΑΠΟ ΜΕΤΑΦΟΡΙΚΟ ΜΕΣΟ
> 20/11/2017, 05:00:00 	Κ.Δ. ΑΤΤΙΚΗΣ 	ΦΟΡΤΩΣΗ ΣΕ ΜΕΤΑΦΟΡΙΚΟ ΜΕΣΟ (--> Μ.Δ. ΧΑΛΑΝΔΡΙΟΥ)
> ...


** Ωρες παραδοσεων/αφιξεων εχουν παραποιηθει.

Η αιτηση ανοιχτου φακελου κατατεθηκε στον ΟΑΣΑ στις 31/10.
Στις 16/11/2017 παραληφθηκε απο τα ELTA.
Στο ταχυδρομειο της περιοχης μου εφτασε στισ 22/11, και δεν το εχω παραλαβει ακομη σημερα 11/12.

Εαν εχετε κανει την αιτηση αρκετο καιρο πριν, και δεν υπαρχει στους καταλογους των ΕΛΤΑ, θα πρεπει να επικοινωνησετε παλι με το 11185 (ΟΑΣΑ),
ωστε να ξεκινησει η διαδικασια ανευρεσης του φακελου.

----------


## GeorgeH

Δοκίμασα μέσω της εφαρμογής να φορτίσω την προσωποποιημένη κάρτα αφού προηγούμενα αγόρασα κόμιστρο (10+1) και ενεργοποίησα το NFC φυσικά. Ακουμπούσα την κάρτα στο κινητό (LG G3) αλλά δεν έκανε τίποτα κ μου έβγαινε το μήνυμα της εφαρμογής "Ακουμπήστε την κάρτα ξανά στο κινητό αφού την απομακρύνετε". Δηλαδή σαν να μην υπήρχε επικοινωνία, δοκίμασα να την ακουμπάω για λίγο αλλά και συνεχόμενα, να την απομακρύνω και συνδυασμούς των παραπάνω (πάνω, κάτω και από τις 2 μεριές) αλλά χωρίς αποτέλεσμα. Το έχει καταφέρει κανείς επιτυχημένα να ενημερώσει με ποιον τρόπο γίνεται ή να αρχίσω να ψάχνω videos στο utube; Αισθάνθηκα λίγο σαν μπάρμπας που πιάνει πρώτη φορά ποντίκι στη ζωή του με το NFC!  :Razz:

----------


## Zus

> Δοκίμασα μέσω της εφαρμογής να φορτίσω την προσωποποιημένη κάρτα αφού προηγούμενα αγόρασα κόμιστρο (10+1) και ενεργοποίησα το NFC φυσικά. Ακουμπούσα την κάρτα στο κινητό (LG G3) αλλά δεν έκανε τίποτα κ μου έβγαινε το μήνυμα της εφαρμογής "Ακουμπήστε την κάρτα ξανά στο κινητό αφού την απομακρύνετε". Δηλαδή σαν να μην υπήρχε επικοινωνία, δοκίμασα να την ακουμπάω για λίγο αλλά και συνεχόμενα, να την απομακρύνω και συνδυασμούς των παραπάνω (πάνω, κάτω και από τις 2 μεριές) αλλά χωρίς αποτέλεσμα. Το έχει καταφέρει κανείς επιτυχημένα να ενημερώσει με ποιον τρόπο γίνεται ή να αρχίσω να ψάχνω videos στο utube; Αισθάνθηκα λίγο σαν μπάρμπας που πιάνει πρώτη φορά ποντίκι στη ζωή του με το NFC!


Δούλεψε κανονικά ναι. Μου εμφάνισε μία μπάρα που φόρτιζε και σε 2 δευτερόλεπτα έγινε η φόρτιση του μηνιαίου. Λειψή για την ώρα εφαρμογή, αλλά έκανε τη δουλειά της.  :Wink:

----------


## shocked

καμιά ιδέα γιατί δεν μπορώ να κατεβάσω την εφαρμογή; ίσως επειδή δεν έχει nfc η συσκευή μου;

https://screenshots.firefox.com/gPpc...lay.google.com

----------


## Zer0c00L

> καμιά ιδέα γιατί δεν μπορώ να κατεβάσω την εφαρμογή; ίσως επειδή δεν έχει nfc η συσκευή μου;
> 
> https://screenshots.firefox.com/gPpc...lay.google.com


απαιτεί την ύπαρξη NFC αλλιώς δεν δουλεύει.

----------


## Zus

> καμιά ιδέα γιατί δεν μπορώ να κατεβάσω την εφαρμογή; ίσως επειδή δεν έχει nfc η συσκευή μου;
> 
> https://screenshots.firefox.com/gPpc...lay.google.com


Και ευτυχώς που δεν την κάνει install.

 Διότι πρώτα αγοράζεις το προϊόν και έπειτα το ακουμπάς για φόρτιση. Θα έμενες με το ποσό στο χέρι  :Razz:

----------


## ferongr

> Είμαι δικαιούχος δωρεάν μετακίνησης, τι πρέπει να κάνω;
> 
> Οι δικαιούχοι δωρεάν μετακίνησης θα πρέπει να εκδώσουν προσωποποιημένη ATH.ENA Card προσκομίζοντας στα Σημεία Έκδοσης Προσωποποιημένης ATH.ENA Card τα απαραίτητα παραστατικά, όπως γίνεται με το χάρτινο εισιτήριο και κάρτες. Η ATH.ENA Card που θα εκδοθεί στο όνομά σας, θα επιτρέπει την δωρεάν μετακίνησή σας καθ’ όλη την χρονική περίοδο που διαρκεί το δικαίωμά σας στην δωρεάν μετακίνηση.


Χμμμμ...

----------


## pluss

> καμιά ιδέα γιατί δεν μπορώ να κατεβάσω την εφαρμογή; ίσως επειδή δεν έχει nfc η συσκευή μου;
> 
> https://screenshots.firefox.com/gPpc...lay.google.com


Ποια έκδοση android έχει η συσκευή σου;




> Και ευτυχώς που δεν την κάνει install.
> 
>  Διότι πρώτα αγοράζεις το προϊόν και έπειτα το ακουμπάς για φόρτιση. Θα έμενες με το ποσό στο χέρι


Το ότι σε σένα δε δούλεψε σωστά, δεν σημαίνει ότι είναι άχρηστη η εφαρμογή. Προσωπικά, τη χρησιμοποιώ από τότε που βγήκε και δεν αντιμετώπισα κανένα πρόβλημα. Οπότε, ας μην είμαστε απόλυτοι.

----------


## shocked

> Και ευτυχώς που δεν την κάνει install.
> 
>  Διότι πρώτα αγοράζεις το προϊόν και έπειτα το ακουμπάς για φόρτιση. Θα έμενες με το ποσό στο χέρι


pun intended?  :Razz:  χαχα




> Ποια έκδοση android έχει η συσκευή σου;.


7,1,2
 αλλά και nfc να μην είχε, που το ξέρει το Store αυτό;  :Thinking: 


(ξέρω ότι θέλει nfc, απλά ήθελα να δω πως είναι γενικά η εφαρμογή.)

----------


## Zus

> Ποια έκδοση android έχει η συσκευή σου;
> 
> 
> Το ότι σε σένα δε δούλεψε σωστά, δεν σημαίνει ότι είναι άχρηστη η εφαρμογή. Προσωπικά, τη χρησιμοποιώ από τότε που βγήκε και δεν αντιμετώπισα κανένα πρόβλημα. Οπότε, ας μην είμαστε απόλυτοι.


Δεν ξέρω τι κατάλαβες αλλά για καλό το έγραψα. Είναι πολύ σωστό να μην σου επιτρέπει να κάνεις καν ινσταλλ την εφαρμογή.

Φαντάζου να μην υποστηρίζει η συσκευή σου NFC, να το κατεβάζεις, να αγοράζεις το εισιτήριο και πηγαίνοντας να το φορτίσεις να τρως άκυρο. Την έχω ήδη χρησιμοποιήσει τους τελευταίους μήνες. Αν και λειψή ακόμα, με έχει βοηθήσει πολύ.  :Wink:

----------


## stamka

> αλλά και nfc να μην είχε, που το ξέρει το Store αυτό;


το ξερει για οποια εφαρμογη πας να εγκαταστήσεις και σε κιν και σε ταμπλετ οπως και αλλα πχ αν ειναι wifi only ή οχι

----------


## Φανερός Πράκτωρ

Πάντως μέσα στις γιορτές που χρησιμοποίησα το μετρό, μια χαρά δούλευε το εισιτήριο.

- Το μόνο που χρειάζεται είναι να βάλλουν σαφώς περισσότερους αυτόματους πωλητές (δλδ να αντικαταστήσουν όλα τα παλιά μηχανήματα με νέα - ελπίζω τα παλιά να τα πουλήσουν κάπου επειδή και αυτά καινούργια είναι).
- Δε μπόρεσα να καταλάβω γιατί δε μπορώ να φορτίσω το εισιτήριο με νέες διαδρομές αν δεν έχει τελειώσει. Δλδ έχω ένα με 10 διαδρομές και έχω χρησιμοποιήσει τις 8. Δε μπορώ να βάλω άλλες 10 αν δεν φτάσει τις 0. Αυτό θα βοηθούσε πολύ για να αποφεύγεις τις ουρές. Βέβαια μπορείς να αγοράσεις άλλο αλλά ΟΚ αυτό δεν είναι και η καλύτερη λύση...
- Αααα και προφανώς να τα χωρίσουν σε είσοδο έξοδο τα μηχανήματα - αλλά θέλω να πιστεύω ότι αυτό θα το κάνουν αυτόματα με το που κλείσουν οι μπάρες.

----------


## nodasz

Και οπωσδηποτε εκδοση μειωμενων εισιτηριων απο τα μηχανηματα. Γελοιο να δικαιουσαι μειωμενο και να πρεπει να στηθεις στην ουρα.

----------


## nnn

> Και οπωσδηποτε εκδοση μειωμενων εισιτηριων απο τα μηχανηματα. Γελοιο να δικαιουσαι μειωμενο και να πρεπει να στηθεις στην ουρα.


Βγάζεις μια φορά προσωποποιημένη και φορτώνεις μισά.

----------


## RSX

> Βγάζεις μια φορά προσωποποιημένη και φορτώνεις μισά.


με την προσωποποιημένη μπορώ να φορτίσω απο το μηχάνημα με μειωμένο κόμιστρο;
όσες φορές το έχω ρωτήσει μου έχουν πει ότι δεν γίνεται, βέβαια δεν έχω κάνει φόρτιση της κάρτας πλην μιας φοράς. ούτε έχω τοποθετήσει την κάρτα  σε μηχάνημα ακόμα για να ξέρω.

----------


## pluss

> - Αααα και προφανώς να τα χωρίσουν σε είσοδο έξοδο τα μηχανήματα - αλλά θέλω να πιστεύω ότι αυτό θα το κάνουν αυτόματα με το που κλείσουν οι μπάρες.


Αυτό ήδη γίνεται στους σταθμούς που έχουν κλείσει οι πύλες.




> με την προσωποποιημένη μπορώ να φορτίσω απο το μηχάνημα με μειωμένο κόμιστρο;
> όσες φορές το έχω ρωτήσει μου έχουν πει ότι δεν γίνεται, βέβαια δεν έχω κάνει φόρτιση της κάρτας πλην μιας φοράς. ούτε έχω τοποθετήσει την κάρτα  σε μηχάνημα ακόμα για να ξέρω.


Από τη στιγμή που είσαι δικαιούχος μειωμένου κομίστρου και πήρες προσωποποιημένη κάρτα (προσκομίζοντας τα απαραίτητα δικαιολογητικά), μπορείς να τη φορτίσεις κανονικά σε αυτόματο πωλητή με όποιο μειωμένο κόμιστρο θες.

----------


## nnn

> Σε λειτουργία βρίσκεται από σήμερα Δευτέρα 8 Ιανουαρίου η διαδικτυακή εφαρμογή του ΟΑΣΑ για έκδοση προσωποποιημένων καρτών Ath.ena Card χωρίς να απαιτείται αναμονή σε εκδοτήριο εισιτηρίων, αφού η αποστολή της κάρτας μετά την αίτηση γίνεται ταχυδρομικά.
> 
> Προσοχή: Μέχρι στιγμής, ο ΟΑΣΑ δεν έχει ανακοινώσει επίσημα τη λειτουργία του συστήματος. Σε δοκιμή που κάναμε πάντως, η αίτηση έγινε δεκτή. 
> 
> Αυτή τη στιγμή, πέραν των δικαιούχων ολόκληρου κομίστρου, οι αιτήσεις μέσω του συστήματος απευθύνονται και σε δικαιούχους μειωμένου εισιτηρίου (κάτω των 18, άνω των 65), καθώς και σε δικαιούχους δωρεάν μετακίνησης (άνεργοι, ΑΜΕΑ, εργαζόμενοι στις συγκοινωνίες, στο μέσο το οποίο εργάζονται).


https://www.athenstransport.com/2018...a-card-online/

----------


## pluss

Εκτός της ηλεκτρονικής υποβολής της αίτησης που αναφέρει το άρθρο, έγιναν και οι ακόλουθες αλλαγές/προσθήκες/βελτιώσεις στο site του ηλεκτρονικού εισιτηρίου:

1. Εμπλουτίστηκε το FAQ με πολλές νέες ερωτήσεις/απαντήσεις.

2. Δίνεται πλέον η δυνατότητα αλλαγής κωδικού του λογαριασμού, σε περίπτωση που κάποιος τον ξεχάσει.

3. Δημιουργήθηκε η ειδική κατηγορία "Κόμιστρα", στην οποία αναφέρονται αναλυτικά οι τιμές όλων των κομίστρων, καθώς και οι τρέχουσες εκπτωτικές πολιτικές (π.χ. 10+1 δώρο, κ.λπ.).

----------


## ferongr

Η ηλεκτρονική υποβολή δεν λειτουργεί πάντως.

----------


## pluss

Μπήκες εδώ;

----------


## ferongr

Η σελίδα λειτουργεί, η "ηλεκτρονική υποβολή" δεν λειτουργεί, aka το ανέβασμα των στοιχείων, βγάζει αυτό το μήνυμα αφού τελειώσει το (πολύ αργό) upload της φωτογραφίας.

----------


## Zer0c00L

> Η ηλεκτρονική υποβολή δεν λειτουργεί πάντως.


το ίδιο μήνυμα μου έβγαζε χτές που το δοκίμασα.

----------


## tzelen

Μόλις τώρα που το δοκίμασα δεν είχα πρόβλημα πάντως.

----------


## stamka

χτες εκανα κανονικα υποβολη. Ισως ειναι ακομα σε δοκιμαστικο σταδιο ή δεν μπορει να σηκωσει μεγαλο φορτιο μαζεμενο

----------


## Φανερός Πράκτωρ

> χτες εκανα κανονικα υποβολη. Ισως ειναι ακομα σε δοκιμαστικο σταδιο ή δεν μπορει να σηκωσει μεγαλο φορτιο μαζεμενο


Το ότι έκανες υποβολή ενώ δεν το έχουν ανακοινώσει επίσημα, δε σημαίνει ότι θα την λάβουν και υπ'όψιν τους  :Smile:

----------


## stamka

> Το ότι έκανες υποβολή ενώ δεν το έχουν ανακοινώσει επίσημα, δε σημαίνει ότι θα την λάβουν και υπ'όψιν τους


Το συστημα εγραψε οτι υποβλήθηκε Αν τελικα απορριφθεί θα το μαθω σύντομα, αλλα δεν θα ζητησω και τα ρεστα αν απορριφθεί  αφου δεν εχει ανακοινωθεί επισημα. Μαλιστα εκανα αιτηση και στης ιδικές κατηγοριες για δωρεαν μετακινηση

----------


## tzelen

FYI, δεν μου ήρθε κάποιο email επιβεβαίωσης, έστω ότι καταχωρήθηκε η αίτηση (όχι προς το παρόν, τουλάχιστον).

----------


## Φανερός Πράκτωρ

> Το συστημα εγραψε οτι υποβλήθηκε Αν τελικα απορριφθεί θα το μαθω σύντομα, αλλα δεν θα ζητησω και τα ρεστα αν απορριφθεί  αφου δεν εχει ανακοινωθεί επισημα. Μαλιστα εκανα αιτηση και στης ιδικές κατηγοριες για δωρεαν μετακινηση


Ναι αυτό ήθελα να πω. Να μην το δέσεις κόμπο ότι έγινε. Μπορεί και να περάσει μπορεί και όχι.

----------


## ardi21

Υποθετω οτι οι διαστασεις της φωτογραφιας που θα ανεβασεις θα πρεπει να ειναι ταυτοτητας η κοντα σε αυτες, ετσι?

Γιατι δεν ειδα πουθενα να διευκρινιζει.

----------


## ferongr

Σου βγάζει cropping cage με προεπιλεγμένη αναλογία πλευρών ώστε να κάνει crop μόνος σου την εικόνα, οπότε η ανάλυση δεν έχει σημασία (αρκεί να είναι αρκετά μεγάλη για να μην φαίνεται πιξελιασμένη στην κάρτα).

----------


## ardi21

A μαλιστα, οκ. Να την κανω την αιτηση αραγε, η να περιμενω official ενημερωση?

----------


## tzelen

Εγώ θα έλεγα να την κάνεις. Το πολύ πολύ να μην ολοκληρωθεί  :Razz: 
(αν και δε νομίζω)

----------


## ardi21

Αυτο που σκεφτομαι ειναι μηπως την κανω, μου δειξει οτι ολοκληρωθηκε κανονικα και για καποιο λογο δεν γινει. Και περιμενω τσαμπα  :Razz:

----------


## tzelen

Off Topic


		Κοίτα, αν το βιάζεσαι/προτίθεσαι να χρησιμοποιήσεις την κάρτα σχετικά σύντομα, ίσως καλύτερο θα ήταν να ακολουθούσες την επίσημη οδό.

----------


## ardi21

Bασικα εγω ειχα κανει αιτηση για τον QR Code με σκοπο οταν ανοιξει για μειωμενα/δωρεαν εισητηρια να παω σε ενα εκδοτηριο και να βγαλω καρτα με τον παραδοσιακο τροπο. Το εχω το χαρτι ηδη.

Αν τωρα ξανακανω αιτηση για να μου ερθει στο σπιτι, θα υπαρξει καποιο προβλημα αραγε?

----------


## tzelen

Αν σου έρθει, θαρρώ πως όλα πήγαν καλώς.
Αν δεν σου έρθει, θαρρώ πως όλα πήγαν κατά διαβόλου.  :Razz: 

Είχα κάνει και εγώ αίτηση με QR code, αλλά δεν "χτύπησε" πριν που την ξανα-έκανα (με ίδιο ΑΜΚΑ, έτσι; ).

----------


## Iris07

*Φιάσκο στον ΟΑΣΑ: Έχασαν τα δεδομένα χιλιάδων επιβατών*

http://www.protothema.gr/greece/arti...adon-epivaton/

----------


## MIKU

''Καμία διαρροή προσωπικών δεδομένων λέει ο ΟΑΣΑ''

https://www.efsyn.gr/arthro/kamia-di...on-leei-o-oasa


Μάλλον έχουμε να κάνουμε με άλλο ένα fake news της γνωστής ''εφημερίδας''.

----------


## stamka

> ''Καμία διαρροή προσωπικών δεδομένων λέει ο ΟΑΣΑ''
> 
> https://www.efsyn.gr/arthro/kamia-di...on-leei-o-oasa
> 
> 
> Μάλλον έχουμε να κάνουμε με άλλο ένα fake news της γνωστής ''εφημερίδας''.


Μαλλον δεν το διαβασες καν ...
Σε πιο σημείο λεει η εφημερίδα για διαρροή ? οτι εχασαν τα δεδομενα λεει, ολοσχερή καταστροφή .... και ο ΟΑΣΑ επιβεβαιώνει οτι καταστράφηκαν και πρεπει παλι να κανουν αιτηση οσοι δεν εχουν προσωποποιημένη καρτα στα χερια τους

----------


## sdikr

Λέει  



> «Σε σχέση με τη διακινούμενη φημολογία, ο Οργανισμός για την αποκατάσταση της αλήθειας, έναντι της δημιουργικής φαντασίας των διακινητών της ''είδησης'', ενημερώνει πως: δεν υπήρξε ποτέ διαρροή ή απώλεια προσωπικών δεδομένων πολιτών, *καθώς ο ΟΑΣΑ δεν διαθέτει τέτοια στοιχεία*».


Τα 




> Το δελτίο αστυνομικής ταυτότητας ή το διαβατήριό σας
>     Επίσημο έγγραφο με το οποίο να πιστοποιείται ο ΑΜΚΑ σας
>     Πρόσφατη φωτογραφίας σας
>     (Σε περίπτωση που δεν έχετε, θα φωτογραφηθείτε επί τόπου).
>     Τον ειδικό κωδικό QR code που θα παραλάβετε με την υποβολή της αίτησής σας, αν επιλέξετε να υποβάλετε αίτηση διαδικτυακά


Δεν είναι προσωπικά στοιχεία;
Αλήθεια πως μπορούμε να ξέρουμε οτι καήκανε, ή "καήκανε" ;

----------


## MIKU

> Μαλλον δεν το διαβασες καν ...
> Σε πιο σημείο λεει η εφημερίδα για διαρροή ? οτι εχασαν τα δεδομενα λεει, ολοσχερή καταστροφή .... και ο ΟΑΣΑ επιβεβαιώνει οτι καταστράφηκαν και πρεπει παλι να κανουν αιτηση οσοι δεν εχουν προσωποποιημένη καρτα στα χερια τους


Δεν εννοώ την Εφημερίδα των Συντακτών, αλλά το πρώτο θεμα.

----------


## Black3539

> Μόλις τώρα που το δοκίμασα δεν είχα πρόβλημα πάντως.


Πώς βλέπεις την κατασταση της αίτησης σου?

----------


## stamka

> Δεν εννοώ την Εφημερίδα των Συντακτών, αλλά το πρώτο θεμα.


ε ναι στο Πρωτο θεμα Σε πιο σημείο διαβασες οτι γραφει για διαρροή ? οτι εχασαν τα δεδομενα λεει, ολοσχερή καταστροφή .... και ο ΟΑΣΑ επιβεβαιώνει οτι καταστράφηκαν και πρεπει παλι να κανουν αιτηση οσοι δεν εχουν προσωποποιημένη καρτα στα χερια τους 
Μαλιστα εχει και το αντιγραφο του ΟΑΣΑ
Δεν καταλαβα που ειδες το fake news

----------


## MIKU

> ε ναι στο Πρωτο θεμα Σε πιο σημείο διαβασες οτι γραφει για διαρροή ? οτι εχασαν τα δεδομενα λεει, ολοσχερή καταστροφή .... και ο ΟΑΣΑ επιβεβαιώνει οτι καταστράφηκαν και πρεπει παλι να κανουν αιτηση οσοι δεν εχουν προσωποποιημένη καρτα στα χερια τους 
> Μαλιστα εχει και το αντιγραφο του ΟΑΣΑ
> Δεν καταλαβα που ειδες το fake news


Το fake news πήγαινε στον τίτλο.Πάααρα πολλά άτομα δεν διαβάζουν το άρθρο, αλλά βλέπουν μόνο τον τίτλο, και ειδικά στο FB και twitter.Εμένα αυτός ο τίτλος με κάνει να σκεφτώ:''ααα τους άχρηστους έχασαν τις αιτήσεις και δεν ξέρουν που είναι.Και τώρα ο κάθε ένας θα τις βρει και θα δει τα στοιχεία του κοσμάκη''.Φυσικά το άρθρο δεν λέει κάτι τέτοιο, αλλά μιλάει για απώλεια αιτήσεων, που ΚΑΗΚΑΝ και όχι που απλώς ''χάθηκαν''

----------


## manoulamou

Off Topic





> Το fake news πήγαινε στον τίτλο.Πάααρα πολλά άτομα δεν διαβάζουν το άρθρο, αλλά βλέπουν μόνο τον τίτλο, και ειδικά στο FB και twitter.Εμένα αυτός ο τίτλος με κάνει να σκεφτώ:''ααα τους άχρηστους έχασαν τις αιτήσεις και δεν ξέρουν που είναι.Και τώρα ο κάθε ένας θα τις βρει και θα δει τα στοιχεία του κοσμάκη''.Φυσικά το άρθρο δεν λέει κάτι τέτοιο, αλλά μιλάει για απώλεια αιτήσεων, που ΚΑΗΚΑΝ και όχι που απλώς ''χάθηκαν''


Καποτε την αγοραζαν για τις... ποιοτικες ταινιες, μετα για τις εκπτωσεις σε S/M, τωρα πια μαλλον για να παρει ο γραμματοκομιστης νεο ελικοπτερο να πηγαινει στην καλυβα του! Εμεις απλα τσακωνομαστε για τους αντικοινωνικους τζαμπατζηδες στα ΜΜΜ...

----------


## tzelen

> Πώς βλέπεις την κατασταση της αίτησης σου?


Καλή ερώτηση, για την οποία δεν έχω απάντηση.
Πάντως, από χθες που έκανα την αίτηση δεν έχω πάρει έστω κάποιο email επιβεβαίωσης (ότι η αίτηση καταχωρήθηκε πχ). Επίσης, όσο και αν έψαξα, δεν βρήκα σχετική επιλογή για έλεγχο κατάστασης αίτησης...

----------


## gcf

Εν τω μεταξύ η κόρη μου πρόλαβε να χάσει ήδη την (προσωποποιημένη) κάρτα της. Πήγε για αντικατάσταση στο σύνταγμα (μόνο εκεί γίνεται σύμφωνα με το site) και η διαδικασία έγινε σε λιγότερο από πέντε λεπτά, της ξαναπέρασαν στη νέα κάρτα όσα εισιτήρια είχε, πλήρωσε 2 ευρώ και έτοιμη.

----------


## ardi21

> Επίσης, όσο και αν έψαξα, δεν βρήκα σχετική επιλογή για έλεγχο κατάστασης αίτησης...


Σχολιο στο athenstransport:

"Υπάρχει μια κρυφή επιλογή (δεν έχει ενεργοποιηθεί ακόμα), στο https://athenacard.gr/request.dev η οποία αναφέρεται σε "SearchCardStatus", οπότε όταν (και αν) ενεργοποιηθεί, θα μπορείτε να δείτε την κατάσταση της αίτησης από εκεί

"

----------


## Cuore Sportivo

Είχα αφήσει τα χαρτιά μου σε σταθμό του μετρό 25 Νοέμβρη. Μέχρι στιγμής δεν έχω παραλάβει τίποτα, ούτε έχει επικοινωνήσει κάποιος μαζί μου. Κατόπιν σημερινής επικοινωνίας μου με τον ΟΑΣΑ, επιβεβαίωσαν τη δολιοφθορά, αλλά κατ'άλλα, δεν μπορούν να δουν ούτε αν έχει χαθεί η αίτησή μου, ούτε αν η κάρτα εκδόθηκε, ούτε καν αν έχει αποσταλεί από αυτούς... Και το πιο ωραίο, είναι ότι πλέον πρέπει να καταθέσω εκ νέου τα χαρτιά μου δηλώνοντάς τους ότι έχασα (!) την κάρτα μου, και φυσικά να τους πληρώσω και ένα μικρό χρηματικό ποσό για την επανέκδοση. Μπ(...)άχαλο κανονικό.

@ardi21 μιας και δεν μου εμφανίζει κάποιο τέτοιο πεδίο, γνωρίζεις τί πρέπει να κάνουμε (αν εξαρτάται από εμάς) προκειμένου να μας το εμφανίσει;

----------


## ardi21

> @ardi21 μιας και δεν μου εμφανίζει κάποιο τέτοιο πεδίο, γνωρίζεις τί πρέπει να κάνουμε (αν εξαρτάται από εμάς) προκειμένου να μας το εμφανίσει;


Ουτε εμενα μου το εμφανιζει. Δεν εχει ανοιξει για το κοινο. Δεν ξερω πως το καταφερε αυτος που εκανε το σχολιο.

Κατα τ'αλλα με 2-3 προσπαθειες εκανα αιτηση για την δικη μου καρτα αλλα για την μητερα μου που προσπαθω, βγαζει error. Την μια για τον server οτι αργει και την αλλη οτι απετυχε η επαληθευση captcha. Λογικα θα εχουν πολυ κινηση. Δεν νομιζω  να υπαρχει θεμα που και στις 2 περιπτωσεις δηλωνω ιδια διευθυνση και e-mail.

----------


## Zus

> Είχα αφήσει τα χαρτιά μου σε σταθμό του μετρό 25 Νοέμβρη. Μέχρι στιγμής δεν έχω παραλάβει τίποτα, ούτε έχει επικοινωνήσει κάποιος μαζί μου. Κατόπιν σημερινής επικοινωνίας μου με τον ΟΑΣΑ, επιβεβαίωσαν τη δολιοφθορά, αλλά κατ'άλλα, δεν μπορούν να δουν ούτε αν έχει χαθεί η αίτησή μου, ούτε αν η κάρτα εκδόθηκε, ούτε καν αν έχει αποσταλεί από αυτούς... Και το πιο ωραίο, είναι ότι πλέον πρέπει να καταθέσω εκ νέου τα χαρτιά μου δηλώνοντάς τους ότι έχασα (!) την κάρτα μου, και φυσικά να τους πληρώσω και ένα μικρό χρηματικό ποσό για την επανέκδοση. Μπ(...)άχαλο κανονικό.
> 
> @ardi21 μιας και δεν μου εμφανίζει κάποιο τέτοιο πεδίο, γνωρίζεις τί πρέπει να κάνουμε (αν εξαρτάται από εμάς) προκειμένου να μας το εμφανίσει;


Όχι μόνο χρέωση δεν πρέπει να κάνουν, αλλά και δωράκι 1-2 μήνες πρέπει να δώσουν δωρεάν.

----------


## sdikr

> Όχι μόνο χρέωση δεν πρέπει να κάνουν, αλλά και δωράκι 1-2 μήνες πρέπει να δώσουν δωρεάν.


Ναι σαν την εφορία που σου πληρώνει τόκους και πρόστιμα όταν καθυστερεί να σου επιστρέψει φόρους και εισφορές  :Laughing:

----------


## MIKU

''Ηλεκτρονικό εισιτήριο μέσω του υπολογιστή – Τι είπε στην ΕΡΤ ο Χρ. Σπίρτζης (video)''

http://www.ert.gr/featured/ilektroni...pirtzis-video/

----------


## tzelen

Επιβεβαιώνω και εγώ ότι δεν εμφανίζεται ακόμη (?) πεδίο σχετικό με παρακολούθηση πορείας της αίτησης (εκτός και είτε το έχουν τόσο κρυφό, ή η πρεσβυωπία έχει χτυπήσει κόκκινο και δεν βλέπω την τύφλα μου  :Razz: ).
Από περιέργεια, δοκίμασα να υποβάλλω εκ νέου αίτηση, και φαίνεται παρακάτω ότι κράτησε την αρχική:



Αναμένουμε λοιπόν.

----------


## ardi21

Ρε παιδια αγορασα μια απεριοριστων στον πατερα μου μεσω εφαρμογης. Πως την περνας στην καρτα χωρις να πας σε αυτοματο μηχανημα? Ξανακουμπας την καρτα στο κινητο? Γιατι το εκανα και στο μενου "Η καρτα μου" λεει οτι ειναι σε αναμονη (η προηγουμενη απεριοριστων ληγει σε μερικες μερες). Ειναι ενταξει?

*Ακυρο. Ειχε ενα θεματακι αλλα τωρα νομιζω την περασε.*

----------


## Black3539

> Καλή ερώτηση, για την οποία δεν έχω απάντηση.
> Πάντως, από χθες που έκανα την αίτηση δεν έχω πάρει έστω κάποιο email επιβεβαίωσης (ότι η αίτηση καταχωρήθηκε πχ). Επίσης, όσο και αν έψαξα, δεν βρήκα σχετική επιλογή για έλεγχο κατάστασης αίτησης...


Ναι όντως ουτε ενα αυτοματοποιημένο συστημα επιβεβαίωσης δεν εχουν.
Άλλο ένα προβλημα είναι η έλλειψη επιλογής για φοιτητή

----------


## ardi21

Oποιος εχει προβλημα στην online αιτηση και του βγαζει error ο server, να δοκιμασει με φωτογραφια μικροτερη των 100Kb. Το δοκιμασα και δεν βγαζει. 

Βεβαια εγω πλεον εχω αλλο προβλημα. Δεν δεχεται με τιποτα το επωνυμο της μητερας μου και λεει να το ελεγξω. Εχω δοκιμασει με μικρα, κεφαλαια, με τονους, χωρις τονους, λατινικα και με διαφορετικους browsers χωρις αποτελεσμα. Το εχει συναντησει κανεις?

Η πλακα ειναι οτι την δικη μου αιτηση που εκανα προχτες την δεχτηκε με 1-2 προσπαθειες.

----------


## Zer0c00L

> Οπως διαβασα στο athenstransport oποιος εχει προβλημα στην online αιτηση και του βγαζει error ο server, να δοκιμασει με φωτογραφια μικροτερη των 100Kb. Το δοκιμασα και δεν βγαζει. 
> 
> Βεβαια εγω πλεον εχω αλλο προβλημα. Δεν δεχεται με τιποτα το επωνυμο της μητερας μου και λεει να το ελεγξω. Εχω δοκιμασει με μικρα, κεφαλαια, με τονους, χωρις τονους, λατινικα και με διαφορετικους browsers χωρις αποτελεσμα. Το εχει συναντησει κανεις?
> 
> Η πλακα ειναι οτι την δικη μου αιτηση που εκανα προιχτες την δεχτηκε με 1-2 προσπαθειες.


το πρόβλημα με το επώνυμο (συγκεκριμένα της μητέρας μου) το αντιμετωπίζω και εγώ

λύση δεν βρήκα...

----------


## bang

Βλέπω οτι μόνο στην περίπτωση "αποθήκευσης δεδομένων" έχει τις κατηγορίες άνεργοι,Αμεα. Μπορεί να γίνει η διαδικασία γι αυτές τις κατηγορίες με QR code ή κατευθείαν σε γκισέ κι όχι με αποθήκευση;

----------


## ardi21

> το πρόβλημα με το επώνυμο (συγκεκριμένα της μητέρας μου) το αντιμετωπίζω και εγώ
> 
> λύση δεν βρήκα...


Καταλαβα... Καλα κρασια!

----------


## sdikr

> Oποιος εχει προβλημα στην online αιτηση και του βγαζει error ο server, να δοκιμασει με φωτογραφια μικροτερη των 100Kb. Το δοκιμασα και δεν βγαζει. 
> 
> Βεβαια εγω πλεον εχω αλλο προβλημα. Δεν δεχεται με τιποτα το επωνυμο της μητερας μου και λεει να το ελεγξω. Εχω δοκιμασει με μικρα, κεφαλαια, με τονους, χωρις τονους, λατινικα και με διαφορετικους browsers χωρις αποτελεσμα. Το εχει συναντησει κανεις?
> 
> Η πλακα ειναι οτι την δικη μου αιτηση που εκανα προχτες την δεχτηκε με 1-2 προσπαθειες.


Την αίτηση πρέπει να την κάνει ο ιδιος ο χρήστης,  κάνουν χρήση ειδικών αλγόριθμων που το καταλαβαίνει 



*Spoiler:*




			Πλάκα κάνω

----------


## Black3539

> Την αίτηση πρέπει να την κάνει ο ιδιος ο χρήστης,  κάνουν χρήση ειδικών αλγόριθμων που το καταλαβαίνει 
> 
> 
> 
> *Spoiler:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			Πλάκα κάνω


Μιλάμε η αίτηση φτιάχτηκε, απο προγραμματιστές που σπούδασαν στο Χαρβαρντ  :Razz: 
Πλάκα κάνω, η καθαρίστρια που καθόταν την έφτιαξε

----------


## ferongr

> Oποιος εχει προβλημα στην online αιτηση και του βγαζει error ο server, να δοκιμασει με φωτογραφια μικροτερη των 100Kb. Το δοκιμασα και δεν βγαζει.


Thanks. Έκανα resize τη selfie και έριξα λίγο το jpeg quality και δούλεψε τελικά. Μου δέχτηκε την αίτηση κανονικά.

----------


## Sovjohn

Έχω δοκιμάσει με μεγάλη φωτογραφία, με 100κάτι ΚΒ, εσχάτως και με 90KB και συνεχώς (από 2 browsers, από 2 PC, από άλλο ISP) εμφανίζει captcha error.

Αποκλείω το ενδεχόμενο να έχω κάνει όντως 10+++ φορές λάθος το 5-character captcha  :Razz:  εκτός αν είμαι τυφλός και είναι πιο μεγάλο, ή δεν ξέρω τι;

Μάλλον πρέπει να δοκιμάσω σε πραγματικά off-peak hours...

----------


## ardi21

> Έχω δοκιμάσει με μεγάλη φωτογραφία, με 100κάτι ΚΒ, εσχάτως και με 90KB και συνεχώς (από 2 browsers, από 2 PC, από άλλο ISP) εμφανίζει captcha error.
> 
> Αποκλείω το ενδεχόμενο να έχω κάνει όντως 10+++ φορές λάθος το 5-character captcha  εκτός αν είμαι τυφλός και είναι πιο μεγάλο, ή δεν ξέρω τι;
> 
> Μάλλον πρέπει να δοκιμάσω σε πραγματικά off-peak hours...


Δεν εχουν σχεση οι ωρες απ'οτι εχω καταλαβει. Μαλλον την φορμα της αιτησης την εφτιαξε κανενας "ανηψιος που ξερει απο αυτα και θα μας παρει λιγα". Και να τα αποτελεσματα.

----------


## shocked

> Δεν εχουν σχεση οι ωρες απ'οτι εχω καταλαβει. Μαλλον την φορμα της αιτησης την εφτιαξε κανενας "ανηψιος που ξερει απο αυτα και θα μας παρει λιγα". Και να τα αποτελεσματα.


 :ROFL:

----------


## ardi21

Tελικα, για τις συζυγους, το προβλημα μαλλον ειναι στο επωνυμο που γεννηθηκαν και αυτο που πηραν μετα τον γαμο. Γι'αυτο βαραει error αυτο το υπερσυγχρονο συστημα που εφτιαξαν. Βαζω στοιχημα οτι αν κανω την αιτηση για την μανα μου με το επωνυμο που γεννήθηκε θα το περασει.

Μιλαμε για γελια η κατασταση :Laughing:

----------


## uncharted

> Tελικα, για τις συζυγους, το προβλημα μαλλον ειναι στο επωνυμο που γεννηθηκαν και αυτο που πηραν μετα τον γαμο. Γι'αυτο βαραει error αυτο το υπερσυγχρονο συστημα που εφτιαξαν. Βαζω στοιχημα οτι αν κανω την αιτηση για την μανα μου με το επωνυμο που γεννήθηκε θα το περασει.
> 
> Μιλαμε για γελια η κατασταση


Πατριαρχια κι εδω  :Razz:

----------


## Zer0c00L

μην γελας καθολου η αιτηση για την μητερα μου περασε με το επωνυμο που ειχε οταν γεννηθηκε και οχι με το επωνυμο του πατερα μου

----------


## ardi21

> μην γελας καθολου η αιτηση για την μητερα μου περασε με το επωνυμο που ειχε οταν γεννηθηκε και οχι με το επωνυμο του πατερα μου


Το θεμα ειναι οτι αλλο επωνυμο θα εχει στην καρτα και αλλο στην ταυτοτητα πλεον.

----------


## Zer0c00L

> Το θεμα ειναι οτι αλλο επωνυμο θα εχει στην καρτα και αλλο στην ταυτοτητα πλεον.


από τα κεντρικά του ΟΑΣΑ (Μετσόβου 15) που ρώτησα είπαν να περιμένω να εκδοθεί η κάρτα και πιθανόν να έχει και τα δύο επώνυμα πατρικό και συζύγου σε διαφορετική περίπτωση το διορθώνουν αυτοί.

γιατί στην αρχή μου είπαν να δοκιμάσω από το www.amka.gr πως είναι καταχωρημένη και από το www.ika.gr εγώ τα τσέκαρα όλα αυτά όπως και το ΕΦΚΑ και την ΑΑΔΕ και όλα την έχουν με το επώνυμο του συζύγου ετσί στο σύστημα τους πήρα την απόφαση αφού δεν δεχόταν το επώνυμο του συζύγου με το ΑΜΚΑ της να βάλω το πατρικό της όπου το δέχτηκε.

----------


## john84

Μετά από πολλά , αφού κατέβασα την ανάλυση της φωτογραφίας που ήθελε η πλατφόρμα , κατάφερα να αποστείλω χθες την αίτηση για προσωποποιημένη κάρτα μέσω του site . Έχει κανείς ιδέα ποτέ θα έρθει η κάρτα. Έχει παραλάβει κάνεις και σε πόσες μέρες από την αίτηση ;

----------


## stamka

> Μετά από πολλά , αφού κατέβασα την ανάλυση της φωτογραφίας που ήθελε η πλατφόρμα , κατάφερα να αποστείλω χθες την αίτηση για προσωποποιημένη κάρτα μέσω του site . Έχει κανείς ιδέα ποτέ θα έρθει η κάρτα. Έχει παραλάβει κάνεις και σε πόσες μέρες από την αίτηση ;


εγω εκανα 8 του μηνα. Ακομα ουτε μαιλ (αν στελνουν) ουτε καρτα

----------


## john84

Καλημέρα στην παρέα. 

Χθες κάλεσα τον ΟΑΣΑ για την έκδοση της προσωποποιημένης κάρτας μέσω του site . Με ενημέρωσαν ότι πρώτον η αποστολή της θα πάρει μέχρι και 30 ημέρες και δεύτερον ότι δεν έχουν τρόπο να μου πουν για την πορεία της (δλδ εάν έχω υποβάλει επιτυχώς την αίτηση , εάν είναι σε επεξεργασία κλπ...)

----------


## Catchphrase

Άρα λοιπόν περιμένουμε να δούμε αν θα μας έρθει κάτι με το ταχυδρομείο. Όποιος την παραλάβει έτσι, ας ενημερώσει.  :Smile:

----------


## ardi21

Aραγε θα πρεπει να την παραλαβουμε προσωπικα η θα την αφησουν στο ταχυδρομικο κουτι?

Γιατι αντε να ξερεις ποτε θα ερθουν.

----------


## MIKU

> Aραγε θα πρεπει να την παραλαβουμε προσωπικα η θα την αφησουν στο ταχυδρομικο κουτι?
> 
> Γιατι αντε να ξερεις ποτε θα ερθουν.


Αν πρέπει να πας στο ταχυδρομίο, περνάει ταχυδρόμος και ρίχνει ειδοποίηση.

----------


## Black3539

> Καλημέρα στην παρέα. 
> 
> Χθες κάλεσα τον ΟΑΣΑ για την έκδοση της προσωποποιημένης κάρτας μέσω του site . Με ενημέρωσαν ότι πρώτον η αποστολή της θα πάρει μέχρι και 30 ημέρες και δεύτερον ότι δεν έχουν τρόπο να μου πουν για την πορεία της (δλδ εάν έχω υποβάλει επιτυχώς την αίτηση , εάν είναι σε επεξεργασία κλπ...)


Αν είναι έτσι πρέπει να περιμένουμε έως τις 8/2 καμια απάντηση

----------


## Zus

> Καλημέρα στην παρέα. 
> 
> Χθες κάλεσα τον ΟΑΣΑ για την έκδοση της προσωποποιημένης κάρτας μέσω του site . Με ενημέρωσαν ότι πρώτον η αποστολή της θα πάρει μέχρι και 30 ημέρες και δεύτερον ότι δεν έχουν τρόπο να μου πουν για την πορεία της (δλδ εάν έχω υποβάλει επιτυχώς την αίτηση , εάν είναι σε επεξεργασία κλπ...)


Τριάντα μέρες χωρίς να ξέρεις αν όλα πήγαν σωστά ή όχι πρόκειται για φαρσοκωμωδία.

----------


## uncharted

> Τριάντα μέρες χωρίς να ξέρεις αν όλα πήγαν σωστά ή όχι πρόκειται για φαρσοκωμωδία.


Ελλαδαρα ομαδαρα...

----------


## MIKU

''«Πάρτι» κυκλωμάτων που σαμποτάρουν τις αστικές συγκοινωνίες κατήγγειλε ο Σπίρτζης ''

http://tvxs.gr/news/ellada/parti-kyk...ile-o-spirtzis

----------


## tzelen

> Μόλις τώρα που το δοκίμασα δεν είχα πρόβλημα πάντως.


Ακόμη κανένα νεώτερο (email, ταχυδρομείο, κτλ).

----------


## MIKU

''Κυκλώματα πουλούσαν κάθε μήνα 150.000 πλαστές κάρτες του ΟΑΣΑ με κέρδη 70 εκατομμύρια ευρώ το χρόνο''

http://www.documentonews.gr/article/...-eyrw-to-xrono

----------


## manoulamou

Θα τους εξαφανισ εεε εξασφαλισωμεν!  :Twisted Evil:  ... γεμισαμε πεφτοσυννεφακηδες ή ψαχνουμε δικαιολογιες για το ανευ προηγουμενου μπαχαλον λογω των ημετερων εργολαβων;  :Cool:

----------


## Zus

Σε ποιο μπαχαλο αναφέρεσαι συνέχεια.

----------


## Zer0c00L

να υποθέσω αυτό που λέγεται "Δημόσιος Τομέας" ή αλλιώς "Δημόσιος Υπάλληλος"

γιατί αυτή την γραφειοκρατεία την συναντάς μόνο εκεί

απλά να σας αναφέρω μια περίπτωση εκτός θέματος αλλά έχει σχέση με το δημόσιο...

είμαι από τους τυχερούς που έπιασα δουλειά (δόξα το θεό) είμαι με ορισμένου χρόνου σύμβαση (καλός μισθός) σε πολυεθνική εταιρεία/φορέα (δεν έχει σημασία το όνομα) αυτή ως εργοδότης στέλνει τα λεγόμενα ΑΠΔ στον ΕΦΚΑ και πληρώνει τις ΑΣΦΑΛΙΣΤΙΚΕΣ ΕΙΣΦΟΡΕΣ κάθε μήνα....όμορφα μέχρι εδώ πρόσφατα εγώ και αρκετοί άλλοι που είμασταν αρκετό καιρό άνεργοι (εγγεγραμμένοι στα μητρώα του ΟΑΕΔ) ανακαλύψαμε πως από ένα "λάθος" του συστήματος ΕΦΚΑ το οποία ανεξάρτητα ότι εμείς έχουμε δουλειά και ο εργοδότης πληρώνει για εμάς ασφαλιστικές εισφορές , ανεξάρτητα αν μπαίνουν ένσημα για το ΕΦΚΑ δεν έχουμε ασφαλιστική ικανότητα κοινώς είμαστε ανασφάλιστοι....η λύση είναι να πάει ο ασφαλισμένος σε οποιοδήποτε υποκατάστημα του ΕΦΚΑ στο μητρώο με κατάσταση ενσήμων + ΑΔΤ + βιβλιάριο ασθενείας και σε πέντε λεπτά αποκτάει ασφαλιστική ικανότητα...

----------


## manoulamou

> Σε ποιο μπαχαλο αναφέρεσαι συνέχεια.


ας ξεχασουμε το πριν ...
https://www.athenstransport.com/2018...koinosi-stasy/

 :Twisted Evil:

----------


## Zus

> ας ξεχασουμε το πριν ...
> https://www.athenstransport.com/2018...koinosi-stasy/


Ακόμη δεν καταλαβαίνω. Μπορείς να μου εξηγήσεις γιατί θεωρείς την όλη κατάσταση μπάχαλο?

Εντάξει είπαμε. Βιαστήκανε στην αρχή και υπήρξαν απίστευτες ουρές. Ήταν καραγκιοζιλίκια και έπρεπε να το κάνουν πιο έξυπνα. Τώρα δεν νομίζω να μιλάμε για μπάχαλο. Θέματα υπάρχουν, μπάχαλο όχι.

----------


## jap

Απορώ αν με μερικούς ζούμε στην ίδια πόλη. Από τα λίγα που υπέπεσαν στη δική μου αντιληψη:

Την προηγούμενη εβδομάδα ανέβηκε η σύζυγος Αθήνα, στο Μοναστηράκι λειτουργούσε μόνο ένα αυτόματο εκδοτήριο και γινόταν χαμός. Και στον συγκεκριμένο σταθμό, κυρίως από τουρίστες.

Αυτά με το ταχυδρομείο που δεν έχουν στείλει καμία κάρτα να τα θεωρήσουμε φυσιολογικά. 

Με τους ανέργους βγάζουν κανονικά στα γκισέ προσωποποιημένες κάρτες χωρίς καμία ανακοίνωση, μέχρι πρόσφατα έλεγαν μη βγάλετε κάρτες περιμένετε ανακοινώσεις και κάθε υπάλληλος έλεγε τα δικά του.

Αν αυτά δεν λέγονται μπάχαλο πρέπει να ψαχτούμε ποια λεξικά θα συμβουλευόμαστε.

----------


## stamka

οταν το μονο που εχουμε γνωρισει στη ζωη μας ειναι το μπαχαλο με τα χρονια το συνηθησαμε και το θεωρουμε φυσιολικο. Εχουν περασει μηνες και ακομα συζηταμε για το πως θα εχουμε εισητηριο

- - - Updated - - -

οταν το μονο που εχουμε γνωρισει στη ζωη μας ειναι το μπαχαλο με τα χρονια το συνηθησαμε και το θεωρουμε φυσιολογικο. Εχουν περασει μηνες και ακομα συζηταμε για το πως θα εχουμε εισητηριο

----------


## MIKU

Οι πληροφορίες, είναι αναλυτικά στη σελίδα athenacard.gr
Αν δεν τις κοιτάξει κάποιος τότε τι να πω.

----------


## jap

> Είμαι άνεργος. Τι πρέπει να κάνω;
> Η μετάβαση στο νέο σύστημα γίνεται σταδιακά. Ο Ο.Α.Σ.Α. συνεργάζεται με τα όλα τα εμπλεκόμενα Υπουργεία, για την υλοποίηση του Αυτόματου Συστήματος Συλλογής Κομίστρου.
> 
> Σύντομα θα εκδοθεί σχετική ανακοίνωση αναφορικά με την μετακίνηση των ανέργων. Για την ώρα οι άνεργοι μετακινούνται με τα Μέσα Μαζικής Μεταφοράς αρμοδιότητας Ο.Α.Σ.Α. με την επίδειξη της βεβαίωσης ανεργίας.


Το παραπάνω που λέει σήμερα δεν ισχύει λέμε, βγάζουν κανονικά προσωποποιημένες. Στα γκισέ. Θα μας τρελάνετε μερικοί.

----------


## stamka

22 μερες και ακομα περιμενω την καρτα που δεν ξερω αν θα ερθει γιατι δεν στελνουν καμμια ενημερωση. Μαλλον ειναι δυσκολη η διαδικασια να στελνουν μαιλ
Ολα οκ καπιοα στιγμη μπορει να ερθει μπορει και οχι .αλλωστε αφου για καποιους ειναι ολα καλα δεν υπαρχει και λογος να βελτιωθει ποτε τιποτα και για αυτο παντα ετσι θα ειμαστε

----------


## MIKU

> 22 μερες και ακομα περιμενω την καρτα που δεν ξερω αν θα ερθει γιατι δεν στελνουν καμμια ενημερωση. Μαλλον ειναι δυσκολη η διαδικασια να στελνουν μαιλ
> Ολα οκ καπιοα στιγμη μπορει να ερθει μπορει και οχι .αλλωστε αφου για καποιους ειναι ολα καλα δεν υπαρχει και λογος να βελτιωθει ποτε τιποτα και για αυτο παντα ετσι θα ειμαστε


Αρχές του μήνα ξεκινά η αποστολή.

----------


## Zer0c00L

> Αρχές του μήνα ξεκινά η αποστολή.


για δούμε γιατί έχω περιέργεια να δω την προσωποποιημένη κάρτα για την άνω 65 ετών μητέρα μου που θα βγει με το πατρικό της επώνυμο αντί με του συζύγου γιατί δεν το δεχόταν το σύστημα...

----------


## Rookie

Μπορώ να μοιραστώ κι εγώ μια απορία μου μαζί σας , βλέποντας οτι δεν υπάρχει καμία ανταπόκριση απο τη φόρμα επικοινωνίας του εν λόγω site? Συγγενικό μου πρόσωπο με μόνιμη βεβαιωμένη αναπηρία υπέβαλλε αίτηση για κάρτα δωρεάν μετακινησεων που δικαιούνται τα ΑμΕΑ.  Εχουν περάσει περίπου 15 μέρες και δεν έχει λάβει κανένα απαντητικό email επιβεβαιώσης οτι έχει παραληφθεί η ηλεκτρονική αίτησή του. Επίσης δεν βρήκαμε πουθενά στο site την ενότητα όπου θεωρητικά μπορείς να παρακολουθείς την πορεία της έκδοσης της κάρτας σου. Υπάρχει κάποιος άλλος τρόπος επικοινωνίας γιατί κι ενα τηλέφωνο που του έδωσαν στον ΟΑΣΑ το 210 8200877 δεν απαντάει ποτέ.

----------


## Zer0c00L

> Μπορώ να μοιραστώ κι εγώ μια απορία μου μαζί σας , βλέποντας οτι δεν υπάρχει καμία ανταπόκριση απο τη φόρμα επικοινωνίας του εν λόγω site? Συγγενικό μου πρόσωπο με μόνιμη βεβαιωμένη αναπηρία υπέβαλλε αίτηση για κάρτα δωρεάν μετακινησεων που δικαιούνται τα ΑμΕΑ.  Εχουν περάσει περίπου 15 μέρες και δεν έχει λάβει κανένα απαντητικό email επιβεβαιώσης οτι έχει παραληφθεί η ηλεκτρονική αίτησή του. Επίσης δεν βρήκαμε πουθενά στο site την ενότητα όπου θεωρητικά μπορείς να παρακολουθείς την πορεία της έκδοσης της κάρτας σου. Υπάρχει κάποιος άλλος τρόπος επικοινωνίας γιατί κι ενα τηλέφωνο που του έδωσαν στον ΟΑΣΑ το 210 8200877 δεν απαντάει ποτέ.


από όσα γνωρίζω από την επαγγελματική μου συνεργασία μαζί τους το γραφείο που είναι υπεύθυνο για την παραλαβή και έκδοση και αποστολή τους βρίσκεται στα γραφεία του ΟΑΣΑ (Μετσόβου 15) στον 1ο όροφο και γίνεται καθημερινά ο χαμός με ουρές για ανταλλαγή εισιτηρίων παλιών χάρτινων σε νέα προιόντα - προσωποποιημένες κάρτες ή πολλαπλά εισιτήρια κτλ όποτε δύσκολο το βλέπω να απαντήσουν στο τηλέφωνο με τον φόρτο εργασίας ή σε email 

έχεις δίκιο που απαιτείς μια απάντηση

θα σου πρότεινα αν μπορείς να πας από τα γραφεία τους να ρωτήσεις ο ίδιος και να δεις με τα μάτια σου τι γίνεται (σου λέω αλήθεια είναι ο εφιάλτης μου όποτε πηγαίνω για επαγγελματική δουλεία στο συγκεκριμένο γραφείο καθώς φεύγω με το σχόλασμα στις 1400 που κλείνουν) ότι ώρα και να πάω δεν υπάρχει περίπτωση να εξυπηρετηθώ πρίν κλείσουν τα γραφεία...

----------


## manoulamou

Εκαναν χρονια να προχωρησουν στο ηλεκτρονικο εισιτηριο, οι ανεργοι ακομη χρησιμοποιουν ο,τι και πριν, τιποτε δεν λειτουργει πληρως ουτε στα αυτοματα εκδοτηρια ουτε στις προσωποποιημενες καρτες, η εφαρμογη για διαδικτυο ειναι περιεργη... ΑΣ ΜΗΝ ΑΝΑΦΕΡΘΩ ΣΤΟ ΘΕΜΑ ΑΣΦΑΛΕΙΑΣ, εαν συμβει κατι και πρεπει να φυγει γρηγορα ΟΛΟΣ ο κοσμος απο τους σταθμους καμια προβλεψη ωστε οι μπαρες να ανοιγουν!
Οσο για τους τζαμπατζηδες που καποιοι εχουν μεγαλο πονο... υπαρχουν σε ελαχιστους σταθμους ολοσχερως κλεισμενες μπαρες. 
ΟΧΙ ΒΕΒΑΙΑ ολα αυτα ειναι συνηθεις απλες δυσλειτουργιες, που θα αποκατασταθουν σε τρια τερμινα, δεν υπαρχει  ΚΑΝΕΝΑ ΜΠΑΧΑΛΟ... :ROFL: 

ΥΓ 
ααα ναι και παρατηρειται ελλειψη tickets,  καθως η ζητηση ηταν μεγαλυτερη της αναμενομενης

----------


## Rookie

...και σε ερώτηση που πήγαν οι σταθμάρχες και έχουν εξαφανιστεί απο τα σταθμαρχεία η απάντηση που σκοτώνει! "τους έχουμε μεταφέρει στο ΚΕΝΤΡΟ ΕΛΕΓΧΟΥ της Τηλεματικής για να μπορεις εσυ να βλέπεις στις φωτεινές πινακίδες τι ώρα θα έρθει το λεωφορείο."!!!

----------


## Catchphrase

> Αρχές του μήνα ξεκινά η αποστολή.


Το ξέρεις κάπως ή το υποθέτεις; Γιατί εμένα δεν μου έχει έρθει ακόμα.

----------


## Zer0c00L

ούτε εκεί στον ΟΑΣΑ (Μετσόβου 15 1ος όροφος) δεν γνωρίζουν πότε θα γίνει η αποστολή...
τα συμπεράσματα δικά σας.

----------


## MIKU

> Το ξέρεις κάπως ή το υποθέτεις; Γιατί εμένα δεν μου έχει έρθει ακόμα.


Το διάβασα στο site athenstransport.gr

----------


## Catchphrase

> Το διάβασα στο site athenstransport.gr


OK. Ας κρατήσουμε αυτό το χώρο και να ενημερώσουμε όταν αρχίσουν να έρχονται!!!

----------


## MIKU

> OK. Ας κρατήσουμε αυτό το χώρο και να ενημερώσουμε όταν αρχίσουν να έρχονται!!!


Οκ.Έχω κάνει και εγώ αίτηση και 2 εβδομάδες.

----------


## ardi21

Οι αποστολες δεν εχουν ξεκινησει καν και δεν νομιζω να αρχισουν πριν το τελος του μηνος. Προχτες εληξε ο διαγωνισμος για τις επιπλεον καρτες.

Δυστυχως οταν ο ιδιος ο ΟΑΣΑ δεν εχει ιδεα για το χρονοδιάγραμμα, οτι πληροφοριες δινει στο athenstransport και στο καθε site δεν ειναι και πολυ εγκυρες. Οπως το κλεισιμο των μπαρων. Αρχικα ειχαν πει 20 Δεκεμβριου κλεινουν. Μετα εγινε αρχες Φεβρουαριου και δεν νομιζω να κλεισουν μεχρι τα μεσα Μαρτιου και αν.

Εγω εκανα αιτηση στις 10 Ιανουαριου, με το που ανοιξε η φορμα, πριν ανακοινωθει επισημα απο τον ΟΑΣΑ. Αν τηρηθει σειρα προτεραιότητας, λογικα, θα ειμαι απο τους πρωτους και θα ενημερωσω αμεσα εδω.

----------


## Iris07

Ερώτηση..

Τα μηχανήματα που είναι μέσα στα Λεωφορεία και τα Τρόλει μπορούν να δείξουν πόσα εισιτήρια έχει μία κάρτα ?
Πατάς κάποιο κουμπί τους ?

----------


## Zer0c00L

η κάρτα φαίνεται τι έχει μόνο στα αυτόματα μηχανήματα έκδοσης που υπάρχουν στους σταθμούς του ηλεκτρικού και μετρό
το εισιτήριο φαίνεται στα μηχανήματα που έχουν τα λεωφορεία/τρόλλευ όταν το επικυρώνεις σου λέει πόσα απομένουν και τον χρόνο που απομένει

----------


## manoulamou

Εαν ο χρονος ληξει πριν το καταλαβουμε (μετα την επικυρωση)
 και γινει ελεγχος (λεεεμε τωρα  :Razz: )
θα μας βαλουν προστιμο;

----------


## Zer0c00L

αν υπάρξει έλεγχος....ναι θα μας βάλουν πρόστιμο
γιατί μέχρι τώρα δεν έχει υπάρξει έλεγχος αφού σκέφτομαι εγώ που το επικυρώνω σε κάθε είσοδο λεωφορείου/τρόλλευ και σε κάθε είσοδο/έξοδο τρένου μήπως είμαι "μακάκας".

----------


## manoulamou

ΕΛΕΓΧΟΣ στον οασα, λιγο μετα την εναρξη χρησης του ηλεκτρονικου εισιτηριου...
Τo αλλο με τον τοτο; 
 :Whistle: 


ΑΑΑ ναι οταν η  manoula sas μιλαει για ΤΟ μπαχαλο καποιοι θιγονται

----------


## ardi21

https://www.athenstransport.com/2018...hena-ticket-2/

Δεν ξερω τι γινετε στις αλλες χωρες με ηλεκτρονικο εισιτηριο, αλλα η δικη μου λογικη λεει οτι για δωρεαν η μειωμενη μετακινηση θα πρεπει να βγαζεις οπωσδηποτε προσωποποιημενη καρτα, δινοντας τα αντιστοιχα δικαιολογητικα.

Τωρα θα μπορει ο καθενας να συνεχιζει να παιρνει μισο εισιτηριο και ας μην ειναι δικαιουχος.

----------


## manoulamou

Εδω ομως ειναι ελλαδα  του αλεξανδρου η χωρα!!!
 :One thumb up:

----------


## MIKU

''Σε περισσότερα από 1.000 σημεία η διάθεση ηλεκτρονικών εισιτηρίων του ΟΑΣΑ''

https://neaselida.gr/ellada/se-peris...rion-tou-oasa/

----------


## stamka

> https://www.athenstransport.com/2018...hena-ticket-2/
> 
> Δεν ξερω τι γινετε στις αλλες χωρες με ηλεκτρονικο εισιτηριο, αλλα η δικη μου λογικη λεει οτι για δωρεαν η μειωμενη μετακινηση θα πρεπει να βγαζεις οπωσδηποτε προσωποποιημενη καρτα, δινοντας τα αντιστοιχα δικαιολογητικα.
> 
> Τωρα θα μπορει ο καθενας να συνεχιζει να παιρνει μισο εισιτηριο και ας μην ειναι δικαιουχος.


Δεν βγαζουν μισο γιατι απλα δεν βγαζουν καθολου, αφου δεν υπαρχει ελεγχος σε κανενα μεσο εκτος του μετρό

----------


## ardi21

> Δεν βγαζουν μισο γιατι απλα δεν βγαζουν καθολου, αφου δεν υπαρχει ελεγχος σε κανενα μεσο εκτος του μετρό


Μιλαω μονο για Μετρο/ηλεκτρικο οταν θα κλεισουν οι πυλες. Εκει θα πρεπει ετσι κι αλλιως να βγαζεις εισιτηριο, αλλιως δεν θα περνας.

----------


## Rookie

> Μιλαω μονο για Μετρο/ηλεκτρικο οταν θα κλεισουν οι πυλες. Εκει θα πρεπει ετσι κι αλλιως να βγαζεις εισιτηριο, αλλιως δεν θα περνας.


Μέχρι να λύσουν οριστικά το θέμα με το αυτόματο άνοιγμα μετά απο κάποια κατάσταση κινδύνου, (που όπως λέγεται θέλει πολύ καιρό ακομα για να το πετύχουν) είναι υποχρεωμενοι να διατηρούν ανοιχτή τουλάχιστον μία έξοδο.

----------


## ardi21

Δεν διαφωνω, ουτε ειναι αυτο το θεμα. Το θεμα ειναι οτι οταν κλεισουν οι μπαρες, οποιοσδηποτε θα μπορει να παρει μειωμενο εισιτηριο που δεν δικαιουται. Με τις προσωποποιημενες καρτες αυτο θα ειχε λυθει.

----------


## uncharted

> https://www.athenstransport.com/2018...hena-ticket-2/
> 
> Δεν ξερω τι γινετε στις αλλες χωρες με ηλεκτρονικο εισιτηριο, αλλα η δικη μου λογικη λεει οτι για δωρεαν η μειωμενη μετακινηση θα πρεπει να βγαζεις οπωσδηποτε προσωποποιημενη καρτα, δινοντας τα αντιστοιχα δικαιολογητικα.
> 
> Τωρα θα μπορει ο καθενας να συνεχιζει να παιρνει μισο εισιτηριο και ας μην ειναι δικαιουχος.


_"Αλλά, online ενεργοποίηση δεν μπορεί να γίνει, καθώς είναι αδύνατο ένα site να φορτώσει μια NFC καρτα (το κόμιστρο δεν αποθηκεύεται σε server αλλά μέσα στην καρτα)."_

Ισχυει αυτο?  :Thinking:  Μιλαμε για abusable loophole αν βγαλει κανεις ενα Android NFC app...

----------


## Simpleton

Μάλλον ο σχολιαστής ήθελε να γράψει ότι το κόμιστρο αποθηκεύεται και στην κάρτα.

----------


## shocked

> _"Αλλά, online ενεργοποίηση δεν μπορεί να γίνει, καθώς είναι αδύνατο ένα site να φορτώσει μια NFC καρτα (το κόμιστρο δεν αποθηκεύεται σε server αλλά μέσα στην καρτα)."_
> 
> Ισχυει αυτο?  Μιλαμε για abusable loophole αν βγαλει κανεις ενα Android NFC app...


ναι ισχύει. τα κόμιστρα αποθηκεύονται στην κάρτα και κανένας σέρβερ δεν παρεμβάλει. δεν υπάρχει κανένα loophole, το σύστημα επικοινωνεί μεταξύ του και αν εσύ φτιάξεις μια εφαρμογή και φορτίσεις την κάρτα σου με 4000 εισιτήρια, μόλις την περάσεις απο πύλη, θα ενημερωθεί σε χρόνο dt και αν σε αφήσει να περάσεις την πρώτη, στην δεύτερη θα σου ρίξει άκυρο.

----------


## uncharted

> ναι ισχύει. τα κόμιστρα αποθηκεύονται στην κάρτα και κανένας σέρβερ δεν παρεμβάλει. δεν υπάρχει κανένα loophole, το σύστημα επικοινωνεί μεταξύ του και αν εσύ φτιάξεις μια εφαρμογή και φορτίσεις την κάρτα σου με 4000 εισιτήρια, μόλις την περάσεις απο πύλη, θα ενημερωθεί σε χρόνο dt και αν σε αφήσει να περάσεις την πρώτη, στην δεύτερη θα σου ρίξει άκυρο.


Γιατι 4000 και οχι 4? Το 2ο βαραει αλαρμ?

----------


## shocked

ένα φανταστικό παράδειγμα έφερα......
το θέμα είναι ότι στο κεντρικό σύστημα θα φαίνεται ότι η κάρτα με τον αριθμό 1234567890 δεν αγόρασε ποτέ το εισιτήριο ή κάρτα απεριορίστων που δηλώνει ότι έχει πάνω της και έτσι δεν θα είναι έγκυρα τα κόμιστρα.

----------


## uncharted

> ένα φανταστικό παράδειγμα έφερα......
> το θέμα είναι ότι *στο κεντρικό σύστημα* θα φαίνεται ότι η κάρτα με τον αριθμό 1234567890 δεν αγόρασε ποτέ το εισιτήριο ή κάρτα απεριορίστων που δηλώνει ότι έχει πάνω της και έτσι δεν θα είναι έγκυρα τα κόμιστρα.


Αρα υπαρχει online συνδεση με server που κανει authentication/validation.

----------


## Rookie

...Μήπως θα ήταν καλύτερα οι διαχειριστές να 'ανοιγαν ένα άλλο θέμα σχετικό με τον τρόπο λειτουργίας της κάρτας όπου οι γνώστες θα μπορουσαν να μας εξηγήσουν πως λειτουργεί το σύστημα, γιατι αν δεν κάνω λάθος αυτό εδω αφορά άλλο θεμα;

----------


## shocked

> Αρα υπαρχει online συνδεση με server που κανει authentication/validation.


υπάρχει αλλά εννοω ότι δεν μπορεί να κάνει φόρτιση στον αέρα, χωρίς να μπει η κάρτα σε κάποιο αυτόματο μηχάνημα ή μέσω της εφαρμογής για κινητά που λένε.

----------


## Black3539

Εμένα ήρθαν οι δύο κάρτες που έκανα αίτηση ηλεκτρονικά.
Άργησαν πάρα πολυ πάντως καθως είναι ενα διάστημα 1,5-2 μηνών

----------


## tzelen

> Μόλις τώρα που το δοκίμασα δεν είχα πρόβλημα πάντως.


Παρέλαβα την Παρασκευή (23/2). 9/1 είχα κάνει (online) την αίτηση.

----------


## sdikr

> Παρέλαβα την Παρασκευή (23/2). 9/1 είχα κάνει (online) την αίτηση.


Λογικά θα είχε και πράσινο χαρτάκι, τελωνειακός ελεύθερο   :Razz:

----------


## ardi21

Εμενα δεν μου εχει ερθει ακομα και ειχα κανει νομιζω στι 10 Ιανουαριου.

Την παραλαβατε απο τον ταχυδρομο η απλα την αφησε?

----------


## Black3539

> Εμενα δεν μου εχει ερθει ακομα και ειχα κανει νομιζω στι 10 Ιανουαριου.
> 
> Την παραλαβατε απο τον ταχυδρομο η απλα την αφησε?


Εγω το είχα κάνει νομίζω γύρω στις 8/1.
Παραλαβή απο ταχυδρόμο, και μάλιστα λόγω του καιρού ήταν και βρεγμένες.

----------


## MIKU

> Εγω το είχα κάνει νομίζω γύρω στις 8/1.
> Παραλαβή απο ταχυδρόμο, και μάλιστα λόγω του καιρού ήταν και βρεγμένες.


Ήταν στο ταχυδρομικό κούτι, ή με κουριερ;;Ήταν συστημμένο;;

----------


## tzelen

Συστημένο

----------


## Black3539

> Ήταν στο ταχυδρομικό κούτι, ή με κουριερ;;Ήταν συστημμένο;;


Κούριερ
Ο οποίος ζήτησε και ταυτοτητα, μάλλον για ταυτοποίηση

----------


## MIKU

Ευχαριστώ!

----------


## Zer0c00L

Εμένα της μητέρας μου (άνω των 65 ετών) ήρθε σήμερα την είχα στείλει πρώτη μέρα που ενεργοποιήθηκε το σύστημα..
την έφερε ο ταχυδρόμος και ζήτησε την ταυτότητα της καθώς πέρασε στο σύστημα με το πατρικό επώνυμο και όχι με του συζύγου (που έχει πεθάνει) τα περίεργα του συστήματος...

----------


## Rookie

Παραλαβη΄κι απο μενα με αιτηση στις 21/1/2018. Συστημενο απο ΕΛΤΑ αλλα επειδη βαριοταν ο ταχυδρομος ν χτυπησει κουδουνι αφησε χαρτακι και πηγα κ την πηρα απο ταχυδρομικο γραφειο. Σε πεντε σημεια με εβαλαν να υπογραψω. Τωρα τι κανουμε πως την ενεργοποιουμε;

----------


## MIKU

> Παραλαβη΄κι απο μενα με αιτηση στις 21/1/2018. Συστημενο απο ΕΛΤΑ αλλα επειδη βαριοταν ο ταχυδρομος ν χτυπησει κουδουνι αφησε χαρτακι και πηγα κ την πηρα απο ταχυδρομικο γραφειο. Σε πεντε σημεια με εβαλαν να υπογραψω. Τωρα τι κανουμε πως την ενεργοποιουμε;


Είσαι ΑΜΕΑ;;Αν όχι είναι έτοιμη.

----------


## Rookie

> Είσαι ΑΜΕΑ;;Αν όχι είναι έτοιμη.


Ανεργος

----------


## MIKU

> Ανεργος


Θα πρέπει να συνδεθεί με την ΗΔΙΚΑ και από ότι ξέρω δεν είναι ετοιμο το συστημα...

----------


## Rookie

> Θα πρέπει να συνδεθεί με την ΗΔΙΚΑ και από ότι ξέρω δεν είναι ετοιμο το συστημα...


Οπότε αναμένω.... να μας που τι κανουμε ;

----------


## MIKU

> Οπότε αναμένω.... να μας που τι κανουμε ;


ναι...

----------


## manoulamou

Οταν μαθετε, μας λετε κι εμας, καθοτι εχω δυο παιδια ανεργα... :Cool:

----------


## uncharted

Να ριχνετε καμια ματια στο dikaiologitika.gr, εκει αναρτουν οτι εχει σχεση με ΗΔΙΚΑ.

----------


## MitsosGate13

http://news.in.gr/greece/article/?aid=1500202754

----------


## ardi21

Εγω παντως ακομα δεν εχω παραλαβει την καρτα και ειχα κανει αιτηση την πρωτη μερα που ανοιξε το συστημα, πριν ανακοινωθει. Δεν την εχουν δωσει ακομα στα ΕΛΤΑ, γιατι πηρα τηλεφωνο.

----------


## tzelen

> Εγω παντως ακομα δεν εχω παραλαβει την καρτα και ειχα κανει αιτηση την πρωτη μερα που ανοιξε το συστημα, πριν ανακοινωθει. Δεν την εχουν δωσει ακομα στα ΕΛΤΑ, γιατι πηρα τηλεφωνο.


Πλάκα θα'χει να τους ξανατελείωσαν τα πλαστικά - αν θυμάμαι καλά, πανω-κάτω την ημ/νια κάναμε την αίτηση.

----------


## ardi21

> Πλάκα θα'χει να τους ξανατελείωσαν τα πλαστικά - αν θυμάμαι καλά, πανω-κάτω την ημ/νια κάναμε την αίτηση.


Τι να πω δεν ξερω. Παντως την αιτηση την εχει παρει κανονικα το site γιατι οταν ξαναπαω να κανω με τα ιδια στοιχεια μου βγαζει οτι ηδη υπαρχουν.

Με βλεπω να πηδαω τις μπαρες αν δεν εχει ερθει μεχρι να κλεισουν ολες :Razz:

----------


## stamka

ουτε εγω εχω παραλάβει

----------


## MIKU

> Οπότε αναμένω.... να μας που τι κανουμε ;


Ανακοίνωσε ο ΟΑΣΑ ότι 5/3 ξεκινάει online η ενεργοποίηση.

----------


## takgeorg

Έκανα την αίτηση online 11/1/18 . Δεν έχω παραλάβει την κάρτα.
ο ΟΑΣΑ λέει ότι έχει αποσταλεί το σύνολο των αιτήσεων, που έχει υποβληθεί μέσω της σχετικής εφαρμογής στην ιστοσελίδα www.athenacard.gr,
Έκανα την αίτηση online ξανά και μου έβγαλε το μήνυμα "Αυτός ο Αριθμός Μητρώου είναι ήδη καταχωρημένος. Παρακαλούμε ελέγξτε τα στοιχεία σας και προσπαθήστε ξανά".
Άρα η κάρτα βρίσκετε μεταξύ ΟΑΣΑ & ΕΛΤΑ.

----------


## Rookie

> Ανακοίνωσε ο ΟΑΣΑ ότι 5/3 ξεκινάει online η ενεργοποίηση.


OnLine ενεργοποιηση; Δηλαδή; λέει πουθενά τον τρόπο με τον οποίο θα γίνει για τους ανέργους;

----------


## uncharted

> OnLine ενεργοποιηση; Δηλαδή; λέει πουθενά τον τρόπο με τον οποίο θα γίνει για τους ανέργους;


Λογικα θα γινει σε στυλ ΚΟΤ, μερισμα κλπ. Μπαινεις με κωδικους taxisnet, κανεις δηλωση και εγκρινεσαι/απορριπτεσαι.

----------


## MIKU

> Έκανα την αίτηση online 11/1/18 . Δεν έχω παραλάβει την κάρτα.
> ο ΟΑΣΑ λέει ότι έχει αποσταλεί το σύνολο των αιτήσεων, που έχει υποβληθεί μέσω της σχετικής εφαρμογής στην ιστοσελίδα www.athenacard.gr,
> Έκανα την αίτηση online ξανά και μου έβγαλε το μήνυμα "Αυτός ο Αριθμός Μητρώου είναι ήδη καταχωρημένος. Παρακαλούμε ελέγξτε τα στοιχεία σας και προσπαθήστε ξανά".
> Άρα η κάρτα βρίσκετε μεταξύ ΟΑΣΑ & ΕΛΤΑ.


Ούτε εγώ έχω παραλάβει, με αίτηση τέλη γενάρη...πάρε στο 11120 που είναι τα ΕΛΤΑ ΚΟΥΡΙΕΡ να δεις με το όνομά σου.

- - - Updated - - -




> OnLine ενεργοποιηση; Δηλαδή; λέει πουθενά τον τρόπο με τον οποίο θα γίνει για τους ανέργους;


Θα μάθουμε τη Δευτέρα...

- - - Updated - - -

540.000 κάρτες προσωποποιημένες.45.000 για ΑΜΕΑ και ανέργους.Μένουν 495.000.Έχει μεγάλη διαφορά με τις 240.000 χάρτινες που υπήρχαν πριν.

----------


## sdikr

> 540.000 κάρτες προσωποποιημένες.45.000 για ΑΜΕΑ και ανέργους.Μένουν 495.000.Έχει μεγάλη διαφορά με τις 240.000 χάρτινες που υπήρχαν πριν.


Πως λέμε,  there are lies, and then there are statistics!

240.000 χαρτινές,  με τον μήνα  απο 30 ευρώ  
540.000 κάρτες  που μπορεί να μην έχουν και τίποτα  :Wink:

----------


## jap

Όπως τα λέει ο sdikr. Το να συγκρίνεις νούμερα χωρίς να ξέρεις τι είναι δεν λέει κάτι. Στην άμεση οικογένεια βγάλαμε 3 κάρτες τα παιδιά μου και 2 οι γονείς μου για σποραδικές μετακινήσεις με μειωμένα. Κανείς δεν είχε κάρτα πριν, αφού δεν κάνει τις Χ μετακινήσεις το μήνα που συμφέρουν οι απεριορίστων.

----------


## Rookie

> Πως λέμε,  there are lies, and then there are statistics!
> 
> 240.000 χαρτινές,  με τον μήνα  απο 30 ευρώ  
> 540.000 κάρτες  που μπορεί να μην έχουν και τίποτα


 :One thumb up:

----------


## MIKU

> Πως λέμε,  there are lies, and then there are statistics!
> 
> 240.000 χαρτινές,  με τον μήνα  απο 30 ευρώ  
> 540.000 κάρτες  που μπορεί να μην έχουν και τίποτα


όσοι δεν θέλουν να βάλουν απεριορίστων διαδρομών πέρνουν την ανώνυμη!

----------


## ardi21

Δεν μπορεις να βγαλεις ασφαλη συμπερασματα για τα ακριβη νουμερα. Αλλα δεν τιθεται θεμα οτι ολοι πλεον θα πληρωνουν. Ειτε απεριοριστων ειτε απλα εισιτηρια. Οι τζαμπατζηδες τελος.

Και στην τελικη 240.000 καρτες απεριοριστων για εναν πληθυσμο οπως της Αθηνα, εμενα παντα μου φαινοταν αστειο νουμερο. Προφανως και πλεον θα ειναι πολυ περισσοτερες.

----------


## sdikr

> όσοι δεν θέλουν να βάλουν απεριορίστων διαδρομών πέρνουν την ανώνυμη!


Μάλιστα και το βασίζεις αυτό πάνω σε ποια επιστημονική έρευνα;

----------


## ardi21

> Μάλιστα και το βασίζεις αυτό πάνω σε ποια επιστημονική έρευνα;


Αυτο που ειπε ο φιλος ισχυει για ενα μεγαλο ποσοστο, βεβαια δεν ειναι απολυτο, διοτι απο την αρχη η προσωποποιημενη καρτα συνδεθηκε με τις καρτες απεριοριστων στο μυαλο του κοσμου.

Το οποιο ειναι λαθος για μενα διοτι, νομιζω, πως οποιοσδηποτε ειναι μονιμος κατοικος της Αθηνας καλο ειναι να βγαζει προσωποποιημενη. Δεν κοστιζει τιποτα παραπανω, την βγαζεις πλεον απο το internet, εχει την ευκολια του να την φορτιζεις απο το σπιτι σου και μπορεις να μην χασεις τα κομιστρα αν σου κλαπει π.χ.

Μονο καποιος που δεν θελει να δωσει προσωπικα στοιχεια τον δικαιολογω για να βγαλει ανωνυμη. Η αν ειναι ηλικιωμενος.

----------


## stamka

πριν οι άνεργοι δεν χρειαζονταν καθολου καρτα ενω τωρα ολοι εκαναν αίτηση 
Μονο τους ανεργους να βαλουμε θα δουμε οτι λιγες αιτησεις εχουν γινει

----------


## ardi21

> πριν οι άνεργοι δεν χρειαζονταν καθολου καρτα ενω τωρα ολοι εκαναν ολοι αίτηση 
> Μονο τους ανεργους να βαλουμε θα δουμε οτι λιγες αιτησεις εχουν γινει


Μεχρι να ανοιξουν οι αιτησεις για ανεργους, ΑΜΕΑ οι καρτες ειχαν φτασει πανω απο 400.000 με ανακοινωση πριν κανα 2μηνο. Τωρα ειναι ακομα περισσοτερες για αυτο και το νουμερο 540.000.  Μεγαλη αυξηση απο τις 240.000 που σημαινει οτι πολλοι πηραν απεριοριστων ενω δεν ειχαν πριν. Βεβαια ξαναλεμε, ακριβη νουμερα δεν μπορεις να βγαλεις.

----------


## MIKU

> πριν οι άνεργοι δεν χρειαζονταν καθολου καρτα ενω τωρα ολοι εκαναν αίτηση 
> Μονο τους ανεργους να βαλουμε θα δουμε οτι λιγες αιτησεις εχουν γινει


Η ανακοίνωση λέει ότι οι κάρτες ανέργων και αμεα είναι 45.000.

- - - Updated - - -




> Μάλιστα και το βασίζεις αυτό πάνω σε ποια επιστημονική έρευνα;


Ναι έκανα διατριβη. :ROFL:

----------


## jap

> Η ανακοίνωση λέει ότι οι κάρτες ανέργων και αμεα είναι 45.000.


Ναι, σωστά, μέχρι τώρα. Η διαφορά είναι στους κάτω των 18 και άνω των 65, οι πιο πολλοί από τους οποίους κάνουν σποραδικές μετακινήσεις, αλλά την κάρτα τη χρειάζονται.

----------


## MIKU

> Ναι, σωστά, μέχρι τώρα. Η διαφορά είναι στους κάτω των 18 και άνω των 65, οι πιο πολλοί από τους οποίους κάνουν σποραδικές μετακινήσεις, αλλά την κάρτα τη χρειάζονται.


Αυτοί πέρνουν ''χάρτινο''.

----------


## jap

Λάθος κάνεις, έχει επιλογή ή χάρτινο ή προσωποποιημένη που φορτίζεται με μειωμένο κόμιστρο. Όπως ανέφερα παραπάνω βγάλαμε 5.

----------


## uncharted

Δεν νομιζω οτι τιθεται θεμα lies/stats, υπηρχε οργανωμενο κυκλωμα με πλαστες καρτες & χαρτινα εισιτηρια, γι' αυτο και η αυξηση μεταξυ αλλων.

Τωρα αν θα υπαρξει αντιστοιχο κυκλωμα και με πλαστες NFC καρτες, αυτο μενει να το δουμε... προσωπικα εκτιμω οτι τετοιο ρισκο θα παρθει μονο με ανωνυμες καρτες (αν βρεθει τροπος) για ευνοητους λογους.

----------


## MIKU

> Δεν νομιζω οτι τιθεται θεμα lies/stats, υπηρχε οργανωμενο κυκλωμα με πλαστες καρτες & χαρτινα εισιτηρια, γι' αυτο και η αυξηση μεταξυ αλλων.
> 
> Τωρα αν θα υπαρξει αντιστοιχο κυκλωμα και με πλαστες NFC καρτες, αυτο μενει να το δουμε... προσωπικα εκτιμω οτι τετοιο ρισκο θα παρθει μονο με ανωνυμες καρτες (αν βρεθει τροπος) για ευνοητους λογους.


Εκεί ήθελα να καταλήξω!

----------


## Rookie

> Η ανακοίνωση λέει ότι οι κάρτες ανέργων και αμεα είναι 45.000.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> 
> 
> Ναι έκανα διατριβη.


Επειδή λοιπόν έκανες διατριβή θα έπρεπε να ξέρεις οτι σύμφωνα με τα στατιστικά στοιχεία τρίτου τριμήνου 2017 της ΕΛΣΤΑΤ η ανεργία αφορουσε 970 062 άτομα!!! Και απο όλους αυτούς που δικαιούνται δωρεάν μετακίνηση πανηγυρίζεις που έκαναν αίτηση οι 45 000 ανεργοι και ΑμΕΑ? Οι υπόλοιποι 925 000 ανεργοι να υποθέσουμε οτι είναι όλοι κάτοχοι δικύκλων και οχημάτων και δεν την χρειάζονται;;; Λέω εγώ τώρα  :Whistle: 

http://www.statistics.gr/statistics?...o4lN_locale=el

----------


## MIKU

> Επειδή λοιπόν έκανες διατριβή θα έπρεπε να ξέρεις οτι σύμφωνα με τα στατιστικά στοιχεία τρίτου τριμήνου 2017 της ΕΛΣΤΑΤ η ανεργία αφορουσε 970 062 άτομα!!! Και απο όλους αυτούς που δικαιούνται δωρεάν μετακίνηση πανηγυρίζεις που έκαναν αίτηση οι 45 000 ανεργοι και ΑμΕΑ? Οι υπόλοιποι 925 000 ανεργοι να υποθέσουμε οτι είναι όλοι κάτοχοι δικύκλων και οχημάτων και δεν την χρειάζονται;;; Λέω εγώ τώρα 
> 
> http://www.statistics.gr/statistics?...o4lN_locale=el


Καλά τι είπα εγώ και τι είπες εσύ.... εγώ είπα ότι οι κάρτες ανέργων είναι 45.000 και άρα αυτό μας λέει ότι αφού έχουν εκδοθεί 540.000 κάρτες τότε 540.000-45.000=495.000 κάρτες αντί για 240.000.Δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω το λόγο της επιθετικότητας σου...

----------


## Zer0c00L

για στατιστικούς λόγους στα νούμερα που λέτε ξεχνάτε κάτι βασικό?

τους πρόσφυγες/μετανάστες 
οι οποιοι πολλοι απο αυτους εχουν κάρτες ανώνυμες ή προσωποποιημένες (όσοι έχουν χαρτιά)
επίσης έχουν βγάλει και ηλεκτρονικά (επαναφορτιζόμενα ή αλλιώς πολλαπλής χρήσης) εισιτήρια

τα γνωρίζω γιατί εκεί που δουλεύω (εταιρεία/φορέας) τα πληρώνει στον ΟΑΣΑ (Μετσόβου 15) και πιστέψτε με είναι αρκετά ηλεκτρονικά εισιτήρια και κάρτες.

----------


## Rookie

> Καλά τι είπα εγώ και τι είπες εσύ.... εγώ είπα ότι οι κάρτες ανέργων είναι 45.000 και άρα αυτό μας λέει ότι αφού έχουν εκδοθεί 540.000 κάρτες τότε 540.000-45.000=495.000 κάρτες αντί για 240.000.Δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω το λόγο της επιθετικότητας σου...


Sorry καμία επιθετικοτητα! Απλά ίσως κατάλαβα λάθος,,, νόμιζα οτι εννοούσες άλλο πράγμα.

----------


## sdikr

> Αυτο που ειπε ο φιλος ισχυει για ενα μεγαλο ποσοστο, βεβαια δεν ειναι απολυτο, διοτι απο την αρχη η προσωποποιημενη καρτα συνδεθηκε με τις καρτες απεριοριστων στο μυαλο του κοσμου.
> 
> Το οποιο ειναι λαθος για μενα διοτι, νομιζω, πως οποιοσδηποτε ειναι μονιμος κατοικος της Αθηνας καλο ειναι να βγαζει προσωποποιημενη. Δεν κοστιζει τιποτα παραπανω, την βγαζεις πλεον απο το internet, εχει την ευκολια του να την φορτιζεις απο το σπιτι σου και μπορεις να μην χασεις τα κομιστρα αν σου κλαπει π.χ.
> 
> Μονο καποιος που δεν θελει να δωσει προσωπικα στοιχεια τον δικαιολογω για να βγαλει ανωνυμη. Η αν ειναι ηλικιωμενος.


μέχρι τώρα όμως κάποιος που ήταν κάτοικος Αθήνας δεν έβγαζε κάρτα γιατί σου έλεγε η κάρτα είναι για πακέτο διαδρομών, μηνά, χρόνου.
Τώρα ο ίδιος σου λέει γιατί να μην βγάλω μία και να την έχω να κάθεται;  μια φορά θα την βγάλω.

Οπότε δεν μπορείς να συγκρίνεις τις 500.000 κάρτες που βγήκανε τώρα με τις 240000 που ήταν υποχρεωτικά με κόμιστρο απεριορίστων διαδρομών.
Καλό θα ήταν να δώσουν αυτά τα στοιχεία πχ απο τον ΟΑΣΑ, αλλά δεν το βλέπω.







> Ναι έκανα διατριβη.


 Το καταλάβαμε 

- - - Updated - - -




> Δεν νομιζω οτι τιθεται θεμα lies/stats, υπηρχε οργανωμενο κυκλωμα με πλαστες καρτες & χαρτινα εισιτηρια, γι' αυτο και η αυξηση μεταξυ αλλων.
> 
> Τωρα αν θα υπαρξει αντιστοιχο κυκλωμα και με πλαστες NFC καρτες, αυτο μενει να το δουμε... προσωπικα εκτιμω οτι τετοιο ρισκο θα παρθει μονο με ανωνυμες καρτες (αν βρεθει τροπος) για ευνοητους λογους.


Για εισιτήρια έχω ακούσει για κάρτες όχι,  εδώ όμως η σύγκριση γίνεται με τις κάρτες οι  όποιες ήταν επώνυμες, όποτε για ευνόητους λόγους δεν βλέπω πως θα μπορούσανε να είναι πλαστές

----------


## uncharted

> Για εισιτήρια έχω ακούσει για κάρτες όχι,  εδώ όμως η σύγκριση γίνεται με τις κάρτες οι  όποιες ήταν επώνυμες, όποτε για ευνόητους λόγους δεν βλέπω πως θα μπορούσανε να είναι πλαστές


http://www.documentonews.gr/article/...-eyrw-to-xrono
https://www.asteras1.gr/teleutaia-ne...83%CE%B1%CE%BD

----------


## manoulamou

_ Στις 15 Μαρτίου θα υλοποιηθεί το κλείσιμο όλων των πυλών._ 
ΕΑΝ ακολουθηθει πληρως αυτος ο προγραμματισμος και δεν εχουν σταλει - παραληφθει ολες οι καρτες, 
 τι θα κανουν ανεργοι αλλά ιδιως τα ΑΜΕΑ σε μετρο - ησαπ;
 :Thinking:  :Twisted Evil:

----------


## sdikr

> http://www.documentonews.gr/article/...-eyrw-to-xrono
> https://www.asteras1.gr/teleutaia-ne...83%CE%B1%CE%BD



Εχει ημερομηνία 24.01.2018
Λέει οτι επείδη δώσαμε 400.000 νέες κάρτες αντί για 250.000 κάρτες  οι άλλες 150.000 ήταν πλάστες* όπως είπε*, ότι ακριβώς λένε και έδω.  Βλέπεις πουθενά αποδείξεις;   Εκτός αν θες να πεις, οτι αφου το είπε υπουργός, πρέπει να το πιστέψουμε.





> Όπως αποκάλυψε ο υπουργός Μεταφορών και Υποδομών Χρήστος Σπίρτζης, ο ΟΑΣΑ πωλούσε κάθε μήνα κατά μέσο όρο 250.000 μηνιαίες κάρτες ενώ σήμερα, με την αλλαγή του συστήματος έχουν εκδοθεί 400.000 κάρτες.
> 
> Η διαφορά, που προέκυψε οφείλεται όπως είπε σε συνέντευξη που παραχώρησε στον ΣΚΑΙ, στη διακίνηση πλαστών καρτών και εισιτηρίων

----------


## uncharted

> Εχει ημερομηνία 24.01.2018
> Λέει οτι επείδη δώσαμε 400.000 νέες κάρτες αντί για 250.000 κάρτες  οι άλλες 150.000 ήταν πλάστες* όπως είπε*, ότι ακριβώς λένε και έδω.  Βλέπεις πουθενά αποδείξεις;   Εκτός αν θες να πεις, οτι αφου το είπε υπουργός, πρέπει να το πιστέψουμε.


Εχει κανα λογο να πει ψεματα στο συγκεκριμενο θεμα? Και πλαστες ταυτοτητες/διαβατηρια υπαρχουν στην μαυρη αγορα. Θες κι εκει αποδειξεις?

----------


## sdikr

> Εχει κανα λογο να πει ψεματα στο συγκεκριμενο θεμα? Και πλαστες ταυτοτητες/διαβατηρια υπαρχουν στην μαυρη αγορα. Θες κι εκει αποδειξεις?


Αν εσύ συμφωνείς με το   2500000 κάρτες πριν,  400.000 κάρτες τώρα, αρά 150.000 πλάστες,  οκ άλλωστε το είπε και ο υπουργός.

Οσο για το αν έχει λόγο να τα φουσκώσει, φυσικά και έχει, δουλειά του είναι.
Ελπίζω να μην μου πεις για τα πλαστά 20αρικα και 50αρικά τώρα

----------


## uncharted

> Αν εσύ συμφωνείς με το   2500000 κάρτες πριν,  400.000 κάρτες τώρα, αρά 150.000 πλάστες,  οκ άλλωστε το είπε και ο υπουργός.
> 
> Οσο για το αν έχει λόγο να τα φουσκώσει, φυσικά και έχει, δουλειά του είναι.
> Ελπίζω να μην μου πεις για τα πλαστά 20αρικα και 50αρικά τώρα


Τι λογο δηλαδη? Θα παρει μεγαλυτερο bonus αν φουσκωσει τα νουμερα?

----------


## jap

Τα νούμερα ειναι νουμερα. Το να παιρνει την εικασία του και να την πλασαρει σαν είδηση είναι ελλειψη επαφής με την πραγματικότητα. Κι εγώ καταθετω τη δική μου εικασία οτι έγιναν τόσο καλες οι συγκοινωνιες που όσοι κατέβαιναν κεντρο με το αυτοκίνητο αποφάσισαν να βγάλουν κάρτα και να κατεβαίνουν πλεον με το μετρό.

----------


## ATG

Βασικα αυτο που πρεπει να ανακοινωθει ειναι ποσα προιοντα κομιστρου μεγαλης χρονικης διάρκειας πωλούνται καθε μηνα σε σχεση με το πριν το ηλεκτρονικο εισητηριο για να βγαλουμε συμπέρασμα.

----------


## Zer0c00L

> _ Στις 15 Μαρτίου θα υλοποιηθεί το κλείσιμο όλων των πυλών._ 
> ΕΑΝ ακολουθηθει πληρως αυτος ο προγραμματισμος και δεν εχουν σταλει - παραληφθει ολες οι καρτες, 
>  τι θα κανουν ανεργοι αλλά ιδιως τα ΑΜΕΑ σε μετρο - ησαπ;


απλά θα μπαίνουν από τις ανοιχτές πύλες που υπάρχουν σε μετρο - ησαπ για αμεα και ανεργους προφανως θα δειχνουν καποια χαρτια
μεχρι το σύστημα (ΗΔΙΚΑ - ΟΑΕΔ) να τους στείλει τις καρτες

----------


## ATG

> απλά θα μπαίνουν από τις ανοιχτές πύλες που υπάρχουν σε μετρο - ησαπ για αμεα και ανεργους προφανως θα δειχνουν καποια χαρτια
> μεχρι το σύστημα (ΗΔΙΚΑ - ΟΑΕΔ) να τους στείλει τις καρτες


Στις 15 δεν θα υπαρχει ανοικτη πυλη.


Με την ευκαιρια, εχεις παει αερδομιο; Ολοι οι επιβατες που φτανουν ειναι ΑΜΕΑ και Ανεργοι για καποιο λογο....

----------


## Zus

> Στις 15 δεν θα υπαρχει ανοικτη πυλη.
> 
> 
> Με την ευκαιρια, εχεις παει αερδομιο; Ολοι οι επιβατες που φτανουν ειναι ΑΜΕΑ και Ανεργοι για καποιο λογο....


Η αλήθεια είναι πως από αεροδρόμιο κι εγώ από την ανοιχτή πύλη περνάω κι ας έχω μηνιαία. Ποιος την βγάζει τώρα από την τσάντα  :Razz:

----------


## uncharted

> Τα νούμερα ειναι νουμερα. Το να παιρνει την εικασία του και να την πλασαρει σαν είδηση είναι ελλειψη επαφής με την πραγματικότητα. Κι εγώ καταθετω τη δική μου εικασία οτι έγιναν τόσο καλες οι συγκοινωνιες που όσοι κατέβαιναν κεντρο με το αυτοκίνητο αποφάσισαν να βγάλουν κάρτα και να κατεβαίνουν πλεον με το μετρό.


Τα νουμερα οχι μονο δεν ειναι φουσκωμενα, αλλα εξαιρετικα χαμηλα δεδομενου του πληθυσμου της Αθηνας (4 εκατομμυρια). Και σιγουρα οι ανεργοι δεν ειναι μονο 45000... ελλειψη επαφης με την πραγματικοτητα εχει οποιος ισχυριζεται το αντιθετο.

Το συμπερασμα που βγαινει ειναι οτι ο μεσος Ελληνας (Αθηναιος) δεν ξεκολλαει ευκολα απο το ΙΧ του, παρα την οικονομικη κριση, ακομα κι οταν του δινουν δωρεαν καρτα μετακινησεων... ολα τα αλλα ειναι να 'χαμε να λεγαμε.  :Smile:

----------


## MIKU

Τι λέμε τώρα...πριν λίγες μέρες δεν είχε κάνει έφοδο η αστυνομία κιαι βρήκε 1 εκ πλαστά εισιτήρια και κάρτες;;;Όποιος πιστεύει ότι δεν υπήρχε κύκλωμα πλαστών εισιτηρίων και καρτών, είναι αφελής το λιγότερο.

----------


## manoulamou

> Στις 15 δεν θα υπαρχει ανοικτη πυλη...


ΕΤΣΙ ΑΚΡΙΒΩΣ... αληθεια το θεματακι με το ταυτοχρονο ανοιγμα ολων των πυλων σε μια ΕΚΤΑΚΤΗ - επειγουσα αναγκη το λυσανε ή μπααα;
 :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  :Mad:

----------


## ferongr

Κάτι τέτοιο πρακτικά είναι πανεύκολο να γίνει από τεχνικής πλευράς οπότε υποθέτω πως ναι.

----------


## manoulamou

Δεν ξερω τι ισχυει τωρα αλλά οταν ανακοινωθηκε το πρωτο κλεισιμο θυρων σε καποιους σταθμους ...

_σύμφωνα με όσα έχουν διαμηνύσει στον ΟΑΣΑ οι εργαζόμενοι,  το μέτρο θα πρέπει να εφαρμοστεί μόνο στους σταθμούς που πληρούν όλους τους κανόνες ασφαλείας καθώς δεν έχει ακόμα ολοκληρωθεί η σύνδεση των συστημάτων ασφαλείας που αφορούν σε έκτακτα περιστατικά όπως για παράδειγμα μία φωτιά._

Πηγή: Ηλεκτρονικό εισιτήριο: Σε ποιους σταθμούς του μετρό κλείνουν από σήμερα οι πύλες | iefimerida.gr

----------


## Rookie

> Τα νούμερα ειναι νουμερα. Το να παιρνει την εικασία του και να την πλασαρει σαν είδηση είναι ελλειψη επαφής με την πραγματικότητα. Κι εγώ καταθετω τη δική μου εικασία οτι έγιναν τόσο καλες οι συγκοινωνιες που όσοι κατέβαιναν κεντρο με το αυτοκίνητο αποφάσισαν να βγάλουν κάρτα και να κατεβαίνουν πλεον με το μετρό.


 :One thumb up: 

- - - Updated - - -




> Αν εσύ συμφωνείς με το   2500000 κάρτες πριν,  400.000 κάρτες τώρα, αρά 150.000 πλάστες,  οκ άλλωστε το είπε και ο υπουργός.
> 
> Οσο για το αν έχει λόγο να τα φουσκώσει, φυσικά και έχει, δουλειά του είναι.
> Ελπίζω να μην μου πεις για τα πλαστά 20αρικα και 50αρικά τώρα


Σβησε ενα μηδενικό απο το 250 για να μην πιαστει και απ αυτο χαχαχαα!!!!

- - - Updated - - -




> Το συμπερασμα που βγαινει ειναι οτι ο μεσος Ελληνας (Αθηναιος) δεν ξεκολλαει ευκολα απο το ΙΧ του, παρα την οικονομικη κριση, ακομα κι οταν του δινουν δωρεαν καρτα μετακινησεων... ολα τα αλλα ειναι να 'χαμε να λεγαμε.


Δωρεαν ;;; Εκτός απο ανεργους και ΑμΕΑ ποιοι αλλοι παιρνουν δωρεαν ;;;; Μη λεμε οτι θελουμε!!!

----------


## uncharted

Αγαπητε Rookie ασε τις εξυπναδες σε εμενα, δεν εχω αναγκη να πιαστω απο τιποτα.

Ναι, δωρεαν ειναι για το 1 εκατομμυριο ανεργους και οσο για τους υπολοιπους... ποσα ευρω θες τον χρονο για να κινεις ΙΧ μεσα στην πολη? Σιγουρα πολλαπλασια (βενζινες, τελη, ασφαλιση, service, parking κλπ.) απο μια ετησια καρτα. Διαφωνεις?

Απο την μια εχουμε κριση, απο την αλλη ακους διαφορους (ακομα και ανεργους) να λενε με καμαρι "α εγω εχω να παρω ΜΜΜ απο τοτε που ημουν μαθητης"...

----------


## Zus

> Δωρεαν ;;; Εκτός απο ανεργους και ΑμΕΑ ποιοι αλλοι παιρνουν δωρεαν ;;;; Μη λεμε οτι θελουμε!!!


Οι στολές.

----------


## uncharted

@Rookie

Εσυ αληθεια γιατι κοπτεσαι για την καρτα εκει στο Amsterdam?

----------


## sdikr

> Τι λέμε τώρα...πριν λίγες μέρες δεν είχε κάνει έφοδο η αστυνομία κιαι βρήκε 1 εκ πλαστά εισιτήρια και κάρτες;;;Όποιος πιστεύει ότι δεν υπήρχε κύκλωμα πλαστών εισιτηρίων και καρτών, είναι αφελής το λιγότερο.


έχεις κάποιο λίνκ που να λεεί αυτό το πράγμα;

----------


## Rookie

> Αγαπητε Rookie ασε τις εξυπναδες σε εμενα, δεν εχω αναγκη να πιαστω απο τιποτα.
> 
> Ναι, δωρεαν ειναι για το 1 εκατομμυριο ανεργους και οσο για τους υπολοιπους... ποσα ευρω θες τον χρονο για να κινεις ΙΧ μεσα στην πολη? Σιγουρα πολλαπλασια (βενζινες, τελη, ασφαλιση, service κλπ.) απο μια ετησια καρτα. Διαφωνεις?
> 
> Απο την μια εχουμε κριση, απο την αλλη ακους διαφορους (ακομα και ανεργους) να λενε με καμαρι "α εγω εχω να παρω ΜΜΜ απο τοτε που ημουν μαθητης"...


Κάνε τον κόπο να διαβάσεις αυτό που έγραψες και στο οποίο απάντησα και τότε ίσως να καταλάβεις οτι δεν υπάρχςι καμία διάθεση να πουλήσω εξυπνάδες σε κανέναν... Εκτός αν θεωρείς οτι οι 45 000 δωρεαν κάρτες που -υποτίθεται- οτι εκδόθηκαν δλδ περίπου το 10% του συνολικού αριθμού ενεργών και ανενενεργών καρτών, αντιπροσωπεύουν την πλειονότητα του μέσου Έλληνα ή Αθηναίου όταν ο πληθυσμός της Αθήνας είναι περίπου 4 εκατομμύρια και της Ελλάδας 10 εκατομμύρια...

- - - Updated - - -




> Οι στολές.


 :One thumb up:

----------


## sdikr

> Αγαπητε Rookie ασε τις εξυπναδες σε εμενα, δεν εχω αναγκη να πιαστω απο τιποτα.
> 
> Ναι, δωρεαν ειναι για το 1 εκατομμυριο ανεργους και οσο για τους υπολοιπους... ποσα ευρω θες τον χρονο για να κινεις ΙΧ μεσα στην πολη? Σιγουρα πολλαπλασια (βενζινες, τελη, ασφαλιση, service, parking κλπ.) απο μια ετησια καρτα. Διαφωνεις?
> 
> Απο την μια εχουμε κριση, απο την αλλη ακους διαφορους (ακομα και ανεργους) να λενε με καμαρι "α εγω εχω να παρω ΜΜΜ απο τοτε που ημουν μαθητης"...


ααα εσυ πέρασες και τον υπουργό!!!

----------


## Zer0c00L

> ΕΤΣΙ ΑΚΡΙΒΩΣ... αληθεια το θεματακι με το ταυτοχρονο ανοιγμα ολων των πυλων σε μια ΕΚΤΑΚΤΗ - επειγουσα αναγκη το λυσανε ή μπααα;


θα το διαπιστώσουμε όταν συμβεί κάποια ΕΚΤΑΚΤΗ / ΕΠΕΙΓΟΥΣΑ ΑΝΑΓΚΗ για εκκένωση κάποιου σταθμού ή συρμού μην ανησυχείς...

- - - Updated - - -

η αλήθεια είναι μια όσο και να μην αρέσει σε κάποιους...καλύτερα το ηλεκτρονικό εισιτήριο και κάρτα
καθώς όταν υπήρχαν τα παλιά χάρτινα εισιτήρια...υπήρχαν και τα πλαστά που κάποιοι "θησαύριζαν" εις βάρος του δημοσίου
δυστυχώς αυτοί οι "κάποιοι" εξακολουθούν και εργάζονται στον ΟΑΣΑ/ΣΤΑΣΥ/ΟΣΥ ουδείς τους κρίθηκε ένοχος από τα πειθαρχικά συμβούλια (ΕΔΕ) έτσι εκτός τον όμορφο/παχουλό μισθό τους έχουν και τα "κλεμμένα" στην τσέπη

τώρα μπορείτε να συνεχίσετε να τσακώνεστε αναμεταξύ σας (αυτά βλέπουν όλα τα "κομματόσκυλα" και γελάνε με τα χάλια μας ως πολίτες) μην έχετε αυταπάτη έχουμε ότι μας αξίζει καλά να πάθουμε αφού δεν βάζουμε μυαλό

----------


## MIKU

> θα το διαπιστώσουμε όταν συμβεί κάποια ΕΚΤΑΚΤΗ / ΕΠΕΙΓΟΥΣΑ ΑΝΑΓΚΗ για εκκένωση κάποιου σταθμού ή συρμού μην ανησυχείς...
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> η αλήθεια είναι μια όσο και να μην αρέσει σε κάποιους...καλύτερα το ηλεκτρονικό εισιτήριο και κάρτα
> καθώς όταν υπήρχαν τα παλιά χάρτινα εισιτήρια...υπήρχαν και τα πλαστά που κάποιοι "θησαύριζαν" εις βάρος του δημοσίου
> δυστυχώς αυτοί οι "κάποιοι" εξακολουθούν και εργάζονται στον ΟΑΣΑ/ΣΤΑΣΥ/ΟΣΥ ουδείς τους κρίθηκε ένοχος από τα πειθαρχικά συμβούλια (ΕΔΕ) έτσι εκτός τον όμορφο/παχουλό μισθό τους έχουν και τα "κλεμμένα" στην τσέπη
> 
> τώρα μπορείτε να συνεχίσετε να τσακώνεστε αναμεταξύ σας (αυτά βλέπουν όλα τα "κομματόσκυλα" και γελάνε με τα χάλια μας ως πολίτες) μην έχετε αυταπάτη έχουμε ότι μας αξίζει καλά να πάθουμε αφού δεν βάζουμε μυαλό


Συμφωνώ 100%.Αλλά έχω την εντύπωση ότι εντός οργανισμού είναι λίγοι...οι περισσότεροι ήταν στις εξωτερικές εταιρείες.Αλλά και πάλι μόνο που κόπηκε η ΄'΄μασα'' φτάνει...μακάρι να τους έπιαναν αλλά...

----------


## Zer0c00L

> Συμφωνώ 100%.Αλλά έχω την εντύπωση ότι εντός οργανισμού είναι λίγοι...οι περισσότεροι ήταν στις εξωτερικές εταιρείες.Αλλά και πάλι μόνο που κόπηκε η ΄'΄μασα'' φτάνει...μακάρι να τους έπιαναν αλλά...


Έτσι νόμιζα και εγώ αλλά μετά από την εκ των "έσω" πληροφόρηση που είχα αναθεώρησα την άποψη μου σχετικά με το ποιοι και πόσοι έβαλαν και τα δύο χέρια στο μέλι και η εκ των "έσω"πληροφόρηση προέρχεται από το τμήμα εισιτηρίων,καρτών.

----------


## MIKU

Παρέλαβα σήμερα, με αίτηση τέλη γενάρη.

----------


## gcf

Εδώ σύνδεσμος για το φαγοπότι που γινόταν, με την επιβεβαίωση ορκωτών λογιστών, 3,7Μ το 11-15 μόνο από εισιτήρια:
https://www.reader.gr/koinonia/ellad...e-ta-eisitiria

ΥΓ:


> Για τη μόνη χρονική περίοδο που πρόλαβαν να βρουν στοιχεία για τις κάρτες οι ελεγκτές είναι για τον Δεκέμβριο 2015, όπου μόλις *για έναν μήνα εντόπισαν έλλειμμα 96.675 ευρώ!*


ΥΓ2: 


> Η υπόθεση έχει πάρει και πολιτικές διαστάσεις καθώς στην υπόθεση εμπλέκεται και ο σημερινός Γενικός Διευθυντής της Νέας Δημοκρατίας, Νικόλαος Παπαθανάσης, ο οποίος διώκεται ήδη για παράβαση καθήκοντος από την Εισαγγελία κατά της Διαφθοράς, μετά την έρευνα για την υπεξαίρεση του 1,15 εκ ευρώ που πραγματοποίησε το κύκλωμα των εισιτηρίων το 2015, έτος που ήταν στο τιμόνι της Διοίκησης του οργανισμού.


  :Whistle:

----------


## Zer0c00L

> Παρέλαβα σήμερα, με αίτηση τέλη γενάρη.


καλά είσαι

εμένα η μητέρα μου γελάει που η προσωποποιημένη κάρτα (άνω των 65) την αναγράφει με το "πατρικό της επώνυμο" και όχι με του συζύγου αν και στο ΗΔΙΚΑ/ΙΚΑ/ΕΦΚΑ/ΑΜΚΑ/ΑΑΔΕ αναγράφεται με του συζύγου το επώνυμο

βέβαια δεν το συζητώ ότι με 15 ευρώ έχει 30 ημερών ενιαιό εισιτήριο ή με 6 εύρω έχει 10+1 διαδρομών εισιτήριο

όχι ότι έχω παράπονο καθώς και την δική μου κάρτα τα 30 ευρώ των 30 ημερών ενιαιό εισιτήριο τα πληρώνει η εταιρεία/φορέας που εργάζομαι όπως και το 10+1 διαδρομών εισιτήριο

έχω αγωνία να δω τι θα παίξει με το κλείσιμο των πυλών και με το σύστημα της ΗΔΙΚΑ/ΟΑΕΔ κτλ..

- - - Updated - - -




> Εδώ σύνδεσμος για το φαγοπότι που γινόταν, με την επιβεβαίωση ορκωτών λογιστών, 3,7Μ το 11-15 μόνο από εισιτήρια:
> https://www.reader.gr/koinonia/ellad...e-ta-eisitiria
> 
> ΥΓ:
> 
> ΥΓ2:


ανεξάρτητα τι λένε οι διάφορες δημοσιογραφικές πηγές 

θα σας απογοητεύσω καθώς κανένας στέλεχος/υπάλληλος του ΟΑΣΑ / ΣΤΑΣΥ / ΟΣΥ δεν διώχθηκε ποινικά

κάποιοι πέρασαν από πειθαρχικό συμβούλιο (ΕΔΕ) όπου κρίθηκαν αθώοι και απαλλάχθηκαν από τις κατηγορίες

και φυσικά συνεχίζουν να εργάζονται στον ΟΑΣΑ / ΣΤΑΣΥ / ΟΣΥ ανεξάρτητα αν έβαλαν ή όχι και τα δύο χέρια στο μέλι

----------


## WAntilles

> ανεξάρτητα τι λένε οι διάφορες δημοσιογραφικές πηγές 
> 
> θα σας απογοητεύσω καθώς κανένας στέλεχος/υπάλληλος του ΟΑΣΑ / ΣΤΑΣΥ / ΟΣΥ δεν διώχθηκε ποινικά
> 
> κάποιοι πέρασαν από πειθαρχικό συμβούλιο (ΕΔΕ) όπου κρίθηκαν αθώοι και απαλλάχθηκαν από τις κατηγορίες
> 
> και φυσικά συνεχίζουν να εργάζονται στον ΟΑΣΑ / ΣΤΑΣΥ / ΟΣΥ ανεξάρτητα αν έβαλαν ή όχι και τα δύο χέρια στο μέλι


Πώς το είχε πει ο Burning Skies που είναι δημόσιος υπάλληλος;

Α ναι.

"Τα πειθαρχικά λειτουργούν".

----------


## Zer0c00L

> Πώς το είχε πει ο Burning Skies που είναι δημόσιος υπάλληλος;
> 
> Α ναι.
> 
> "Τα πειθαρχικά λειτουργούν".


αυτό το λέει και ένας "γνωστός" μου δημόσιος υπάλληλος στον ΟΑΣΑ / ΣΤΑΣΥ / ΟΣΥ που τον κατηγόρησαν για συμμετοχή στο κύκλωμα με τα πλαστά εισιτήρια/κάρτες αλλά μετά από το πειθαρχικό συμβούλιο (ΕΔΕ) που έγινε και τον απάλλαξε από τις κατηγορίες κανείς δεν μπορεί να πει με βεβαιότητα ότι έβαλε και τα δύο χέρια του στο "μέλι"

είναι αθώος μέχρι αποδείξεως του αντίθετου

----------


## manoulamou

Off Topic


		ΝΑΙ ΜΩΡΕ ολοι οι ΔΥ ειναι τεμπεληδες και διεφθαρμενοι...
_Λεω να κανουμε μια ΕΔΕ με πενταμελη επιτροπη απο δυο ατομα._
Ενω στον Ιδιωτικο τομεα δουλευουν σαν σκλαβακια, ασε που πηξαμε στις υγιεις επενδυτικες δραστηριοτητες!
 :Twisted Evil:

----------


## Zer0c00L

> Off Topic
> 
> 
> 		ΝΑΙ ΜΩΡΕ ολοι οι ΔΥ ειναι τεμπεληδες και διεφθαρμενοι...
> _Λεω να κανουμε μια ΕΔΕ με πενταμελη επιτροπη απο δυο ατομα._
> Ενω στον Ιδιωτικο τομεα δουλευουν σαν σκλαβακια, ασε που πηξαμε στις υγιεις επενδυτικες δραστηριοτητες!


εγώ πάντως ξεκαθαρίζω την θέση μου
ως ιδιωτικός υπάλληλος δεν έχω να χωρίσω κάτι με κάποιον που είναι δημόσιος υπάλληλος
οι μόνοι άνθρωποι για μένα που είναι στην μαύρη λίστα είναι οι συνδικαλιστές και οι πολιτικοί οποιουδήποτε πολιτικού χώρου.

----------


## manoulamou

_Σύμφωνα με τον ΟΑΣΑ έχει ήδη εκδοθεί και αποσταλεί στους κατόχους τους το σύνολο των καρτών όσων έχουν κάνει αίτηση online. 
Ο ισχυρισμός του ΟΑΣΑ είναι υπό αμφισβήτηση καθώς αφενός πολλοί αναγνώστες μας δεν έχουν λάβει ακόμα τις κάρτες τους 
ενώ και οι αριθμοί «δεν βγαίνουν» αφού ο ιδιώτης ανάδοχος δεν είχε ακόμα στη διάθεσή του αρκετό καιρό για να προχωρήσει στην έκδοση του συνόλου των καρτών._
https://www.athenstransport.com/2018/03/mpares-metro-2/

----------


## Black3539

Ακόμα πάντως δεν έχει ξεκινήσει η αιτηση της ΗΔΙΚΑ για τους ανέργους. Σήμερα δεν είπαν πως θα ξεκινήσει?

----------


## Rookie

> Ακόμα πάντως δεν έχει ξεκινήσει η αιτηση της ΗΔΙΚΑ για τους ανέργους. Σήμερα δεν είπαν πως θα ξεκινήσει?


Μίλησα νωρίτερα με το τηλεφωνικό κέντρο του ΟΑΣΑ και μου είπαν οτι "μάλλον" σήμερα το απόγευμα θα ανοίξει μια εφαρμογή στη σελίδα της ΗΔΙΚΑ όπου θα μπορούμε να συνδεθούμε και να ενεργοποιήσουμε τις κάρτες που παραλάβαμε. Αλλά μέχρι πριν απο λίγο που έψαξα δεν βρήκα κάτι σχετικό. Αν διαπιστώσετε οτι ανέβασαντο σύνδεσμο της εφαρμογής και θέλετε ψράψτε το κι εδω για να μπουμε να τις ενεργοποιήσουμε όσοι έχουμε τέτοιες κάρτες.

----------


## Black3539

> Μίλησα νωρίτερα με το τηλεφωνικό κέντρο του ΟΑΣΑ και μου είπαν οτι "μάλλον" σήμερα το απόγευμα θα ανοίξει μια εφαρμογή στη σελίδα της ΗΔΙΚΑ όπου θα μπορούμε να συνδεθούμε και να ενεργοποιήσουμε τις κάρτες που παραλάβαμε. Αλλά μέχρι πριν απο λίγο που έψαξα δεν βρήκα κάτι σχετικό. Αν διαπιστώσετε οτι ανέβασαντο σύνδεσμο της εφαρμογής και θέλετε ψράψτε το κι εδω για να μπουμε να τις ενεργοποιήσουμε όσοι έχουμε τέτοιες κάρτες.


Από ότι ξέρω, γενικά όλες οι εφαρμογές της ΗΔΙΚΑ κανουν την έναρξή τους κατά το απόγευμα που είναι κλειστά τα λογιστήρια.
Αλλά απο ότι βλέπω κοντεύει βράδυ και δεν έχει βγει ακόμα

----------


## ardi21

Πληροφοριακα, με αιτηση απο τις 10/1 ακομα να παραλαβω την καρτα. Στα ΕΛΤΑ δεν εχει παει καν και επομενη παραλαβη εχουν την Δευτερα. Κατι πρεπει να εχει γινει, δεν ειναι λογικο.

Στις πληροφοριες του ΟΑΣΑ (11185) δεν απανταει κανεις. Ξερουμε κανενα αλλο τηλεφωνο?

Εν τω μεταξυ πριν ανοιξουν ηλεκτρονικα οι αιτησεις, ειχα κανει την κλασσικη με το QR code με σκοπο να παω σε εκδοτηριο να βγαλω. Μετα την εκανα ηλεκτρονικα για να μου αποσταλει και την δεχτηκε. Μπας και παιζει τιποτα με αυτο?

----------


## Rookie

> Πληροφοριακα, με αιτηση απο τις 10/1 ακομα να παραλαβω την καρτα. Στα ΕΛΤΑ δεν εχει παει καν και επομενη παραλαβη εχουν την Δευτερα. Κατι πρεπει να εχει γινει, δεν ειναι λογικο.
> 
> Στις πληροφοριες του ΟΑΣΑ (11185) δεν απανταει κανεις. Ξερουμε κανενα αλλο τηλεφωνο?


2108200887

----------


## ardi21

> 2108200887


Thanks. Ουτε εκει απαντανε βεβαια  :ROFL:

----------


## Rookie

> Thanks. Ουτε εκει απαντανε βεβαια


Εμένα χθες απάντησαν , ίσως να παίζει ρόλο η ωρα που κάλεσα , δεν ξέρω δεν εχω καποιο αλλο τηλέφωνο.

----------


## thourios

Βρήκα αυτήν την πληροφορία για όσους ενδιαφέρονται.
Για όσους έχουν κάνει ηλεκτρονικά την αίτηση για athena card ως άνεργοι ή ΑΜΕΑ και δεν την έχουν ακόμα παραλάβει, μπορούν να καλέσουν στο 2106073041 (ΕΛΤΑ courier) και δίνοντας ονοματεπώνυμο και διεύθυνση, θα τους δοθεί ένας αριθμός αποστολής που βάζοντάς τον στο tracking μπορούν να δουν την πορεία της κάρτας τους και πότε θα την παραλάβουν.
Δεν δοκίμασα ο ίδιος να δω αν ισχύει.

----------


## MIKU

11120 είναι τα κεντρικά των ελτα κουριερ πάντως.

----------


## Πύρρος

> όσοι δεν θέλουν να βάλουν απεριορίστων διαδρομών πέρνουν την ανώνυμη!





> Αυτοί πέρνουν ''χάρτινο''.



Χάρτινο μειωμένο (για <18, ηλικιωμένους, φοιτητές κλπ) δε βγαίνει πλέον από τα μηχανήματα, οπότε πιστεύω πολλοί βγάλανε προσωποποιημένη μόνο και μόνο για αυτό (αμα ειναι να φας όλο το περίμενε της ουράς, ας κάνεις +3 λεπτά να βγάλεις κάρτα μια για πάντα).
Μην ξεχνάς ότι η πληροφόρηση τις πρώτες μέρες ήταν κάκιστη και πολλά πράγματα ξεκαθαρίστηκαν κατόπιν εορτής.

Επίσης, από πλευράς προώθησης, την ανώνυμη σχεδόν κρυφή την έχουνε.

----------


## ardi21

> Χάρτινο μειωμένο (για <18, ηλικιωμένους, φοιτητές κλπ) δε βγαίνει πλέον από τα μηχανήματα, οπότε πιστεύω πολλοί βγάλανε προσωποποιημένη μόνο και μόνο για αυτό (αμα ειναι να φας όλο το περίμενε της ουράς, ας κάνεις +3 λεπτά να βγάλεις κάρτα μια για πάντα).
> Μην ξεχνάς ότι η πληροφόρηση τις πρώτες μέρες ήταν κάκιστη και πολλά πράγματα ξεκαθαρίστηκαν κατόπιν εορτής.
> 
> Επίσης, από πλευράς προώθησης, την ανώνυμη σχεδόν κρυφή την έχουνε.


Ορθως για μενα που δεν βγαινει απο τα μηχανηματα γιατι δεν υπαρχει ελεγχος αν το δικαιουσε. Αλλα απο την αλλη θα πωλουνται μειωμενα σε περιπτερα π.χ. Οτι να 'ναι. Γιατι δεν μπορω να φανταστω περιπτερα να ζηταει ταυτοτητα η δικαιολογητικα απο τον πελατη.

----------


## MIKU

Μόλις τώρα στο δελτίο των 3 στην ΕΡΤ1 είπαν ότι η εφαρμογή θα ανοίξει μέσα σε 5 μέρες...ό,τι ναναι!

----------


## Magnum

> Μίλησα νωρίτερα με το τηλεφωνικό κέντρο του ΟΑΣΑ και μου είπαν οτι "μάλλον" σήμερα το απόγευμα θα ανοίξει μια εφαρμογή στη σελίδα της ΗΔΙΚΑ όπου θα μπορούμε να συνδεθούμε και να ενεργοποιήσουμε τις κάρτες που παραλάβαμε. Αλλά μέχρι πριν απο λίγο που έψαξα δεν βρήκα κάτι σχετικό. Αν διαπιστώσετε οτι ανέβασαντο σύνδεσμο της εφαρμογής και θέλετε ψράψτε το κι εδω για να μπουμε να τις ενεργοποιήσουμε όσοι έχουμε τέτοιες κάρτες.


Το πρωί πάντως στην ΕΤ1 βγήκε ο Γ.Δ. της ΗΔΙΚΑ και είπε ότι η εφαρμογή είναι στο στάδιο της δοκιμής και θα βγει μέσα στις επόμενες 10 μέρες !!!

----------


## Black3539

> Το πρωί πάντως στην ΕΤ1 βγήκε ο Γ.Δ. της ΗΔΙΚΑ και είπε ότι η εφαρμογή είναι στο στάδιο της δοκιμής και θα βγει μέσα στις επόμενες 10 μέρες !!!


Το σύστημα του δημοσίου όπως πάντα ειναι αργό.Τώρα λένε πως βρίσκεται σε κατάσταση δοκιμής

----------


## Catchphrase

Σήμερα παρέλαβα την κάρτα μου απ' το ταχυδρομείο. Χαρτάκι μου είχε έρθει απ' τη Δευτέρα

----------


## thourios

> Σήμερα παρέλαβα την κάρτα μου απ' το ταχυδρομείο. Χαρτάκι μου είχε έρθει απ' τη Δευτέρα


Πότε είχες κάνεις αίτηση;

----------


## Rookie

Σε ένα δεκαήμερο λενε τώρα θα ανοιξει η πλατφόρμα για την ενεργοποιηση των καρτων για ανεργους και ΑμΕΑ

https://ageliesergasias.gr/idika-se-...rgon-kai-amea/

----------


## Rick_641

Χθες έλαβα τα δυο ειδοποιητηρια μαζι, και παρέλαβα την ίδια μέρα την κάρτα μου και της μητέρας μου απ' το ταχυδρομείο.
Αιτηση είχα κάνει, εγώ 10/2, η μητέρα μου 12/2.

----------


## MIKU

''ΟΑΣΑ: Ικανοποιημένοι από τις δημόσιες συγκοινωνίες σχεδόν οι μισοί επιβάτες''

https://www.athenstransport.com/2018/03/ereuna-oasa/

----------


## sdikr

> ''ΟΑΣΑ: Ικανοποιημένοι από τις δημόσιες συγκοινωνίες σχεδόν οι μισοί επιβάτες''
> 
> https://www.athenstransport.com/2018/03/ereuna-oasa/


Που ερωτήθηκαν στην διάρκεια της έρευνας

----------


## MIKU

> Που ερωτήθηκαν στην διάρκεια της έρευνας


Λέει:''Κατά τη διάρκεια της συνάντησης παρουσιάστηκε η έρευνα που πραγματοποιήθηκε από την εταιρεία MARC για λογαριασμό του ΕΚΑ με θέμα την αποτύπωση της υφιστάμενης κατάστασης στον τομέα των συγκοινωνιών στην Περιφέρεια Αττικής. 'Υποθέτω τηλεφωνικά.

----------


## sdikr

> Λέει:''Κατά τη διάρκεια της συνάντησης παρουσιάστηκε η έρευνα που πραγματοποιήθηκε από την εταιρεία MARC για λογαριασμό του ΕΚΑ με θέμα την αποτύπωση της υφιστάμενης κατάστασης στον τομέα των συγκοινωνιών στην Περιφέρεια Αττικής. 'Υποθέτω τηλεφωνικά.


Το έχουμε πει και πιο πάνω για το lies and statistics,  πήραν τηλέφωνο 1000 άτομα τους είπανε οι 70% οτι κάνουν χρήση ΜΜΕ  απο αυτους οι 40% τους αρέσει  όποτε οι μισοί επιβάτες λένε είμαστε happy

----------


## MIKU

> Το έχουμε πει και πιο πάνω για το lies and statistics,  πήραν τηλέφωνο 1000 άτομα τους είπανε οι 70% οτι κάνουν χρήση ΜΜΕ  απο αυτους οι 40% τους αρέσει  όποτε οι μισοί επιβάτες λένε είμαστε happy


Λοιπόν δες την έρευνα όπως θες.

----------


## Rookie

> Το έχουμε πει και πιο πάνω για το lies and statistics,  πήραν τηλέφωνο 1000 άτομα τους είπανε οι 70% οτι κάνουν χρήση ΜΜΕ  απο αυτους οι 40% τους αρέσει  όποτε οι μισοί επιβάτες λένε είμαστε happy


Νομίζω σε τέτοιου είδους "μετρησεις" καλό θα είναι να λένε τον αριθμό του δείγματος καθώς επίσης και τις περιοχές στις οποίες έγιναν τα ερωτηματολόγια. Τουλάχιστον σε σοβαρές δημοσκοπήσεις που κατα καιρούς δημοσιεύονται αυτά τα στοιχεία υπαρχουν πάντα στο τέλος της έρευνας. Κι επειδή είμαι ιδιαίτερα καχύπτοτος με δημοσκοπήσεις "λιβανιστήρια" επιτρέψτε μου να είμαι διπλά επιφυλακτικός μετά απο όσα είδα στο μετρό του Συντάγματος με το κλείσιμο των τουρνικέ.



Επίσης απο μια ματιά στην ιστοσελίδα της εταιριας δημοσκοπήσεων MARC βλέπω οτι εχουν να δημοσιεύσουν κάποια δημοσκόπηση-ερευνα απο το 2016 ενω συνιδιοκτήτρια είναι η δημοσιογράφος του ΑΝΤ1 Σοφία Τσιλιαγιαννη....

----------


## sdikr

> Λοιπόν δες την έρευνα όπως θες.


Την βλέπω όπως είναι,  οι του ΟΑΣΑ την βλέπουν όπως θέλουν  :Wink:

----------


## Catchphrase

> Πότε είχες κάνεις αίτηση;


Δεν θυμάμαι ακριβώς πότε, έκανε όμως περίπου ένα μήνα

----------


## jap

> Νομίζω σε τέτοιου είδους "μετρησεις" καλό θα είναι να λένε τον αριθμό του δείγματος καθώς επίσης και τις περιοχές στις οποίες έγιναν τα ερωτηματολόγια. Τουλάχιστον σε σοβαρές δημοσκοπήσεις που κατα καιρούς δημοσιεύονται αυτά τα στοιχεία υπαρχουν πάντα στο τέλος της έρευνας.




Off Topic


		Πάντα υπάρχουν αυτές οι πληροφορίες σε μια έρευνα, απλά κάποιες φορές αυτός που τις παρουσιάζει 'ξεχνά' να τις αναφέρει, ειδικά αν είναι μικρό το δείγμα. Αν δεν κάνω λάθος η DMARC είναι από τις κανονικές και αδειοδοτημένες εταιρείες, από την άλλη είμαστε και κάποιοι που τους κλείνουμε το τηλέφωνο στα μούτρα κάθε φορά που καλούν. Προσωπικά πιστεύω πως στην Ελλάδα καμία σφυγμομέτρηση-δημοσκόπηση δεν είναι σωστή, όχι σκόπιμα αλλά γιατί δεν έχουν εκπαιδευμένο προσωπικό ούτε είμαστε ώριμο κοινό. 

Όπως και να έχει, είναι μεγάλο θέμα το πόσο μεγάλο και αντιπροσωπευτικό είναι το δείγμα, οι εταιρείες ερευνών υποτίθεται έχουν αναγάγει σε επιστήμη την εξαγωγή ασφαλών συμπερασμάτων από μικρό δείγμα. Για όποιον θέλει να προβληματιστεί, συνιστώ να βρει και να διαβάσει το Franchise.



Ontopic, η μεγάλη δημοσκόπηση είναι η ίδια η χρήση των μέσων μαζικής μεταφοράς, αν ο κόσμος ήταν ικανοποιημένος θα τα χρησιμοποιούσε. Όντας σπάνιος χρήστης, αποφάσισα να πάρω συγκοινωνία για να πάω σε μια δουλειά. Στο πήγαινε πήγα σαν σαρδέλα, στην επιστροφή έφαγαν ένα δρομολόγιο σε γραμμή μέσης συχνότητας/μεγάλης κίνησης και καθυστέρησα τρομερά, την επόμενη φορά θα πάρω πάλι το αυτοκίνητο. Και τα τρελά-αραιά δρομολόγια και οι μεγάλες αναμονές είναι μόνιμες πληγές τουλάχιστον σε περίχωρα Πειραιά-Δυτική Αττική όσα χρόνια θυμάμαι, τίποτα δεν έχει αλλάξει, μόνο οι χρόνοι έχουν βελτιωθεί λίγο όταν βολεύει το μετρό. Όσοι χρησιμοποιούν τα ΜΜΜ τα τρώνε στη μάπα, όσοι δεν τα χρησιμοποιούν είναι (κατ' εμέ ορθώς) προκατειλημμένοι εναντίον τους, θεωρώ απίθανο να υπάρχει μεγάλο ποσοστό ικανοποιημένων.

----------


## manoulamou

> ''ΟΑΣΑ: Ικανοποιημένοι από τις δημόσιες συγκοινωνίες σχεδόν οι μισοί επιβάτες''
> https://www.athenstransport.com/2018/03/ereuna-oasa/




Off Topic



Αυτο μου θυμιζει το ανεκδοτο με πολιτη στη Γαλλια, ο οποιος κληθεις να αναιρεσει τοιχοκολληση όπου αποκαλουσε τους μισους δημοτικους συμβουλους γουρουνια εβγαλε νεωτερη: 
"Ζητω ταπεινα συγγνωμη γιατι οι μισοι δημοτικοι συμβουλοι ΔΕΝ ειναι γουρουνια" 
 :Laughing:

----------


## thourios

> Δεν θυμάμαι ακριβώς πότε, έκανε όμως περίπου ένα μήνα


Ευχαριστώ γιατί εγώ έκανα προχθές.

----------


## MIKU

''Μαχαίρι στους δικαιούχους δωρεάν μετακινήσεων και μειωμένου εισιτηρίου ετοιμάζει η Νέα Δημοκρατία''

https://www.athenstransport.com/2018...-sygkoinonies/

ΥΓ δεν είναι πολιτικό σχόλιο.Είναι σχετικό με την κάρτα.

----------


## sdikr

> ''Μαχαίρι στους δικαιούχους δωρεάν μετακινήσεων και μειωμένου εισιτηρίου ετοιμάζει η Νέα Δημοκρατία''
> 
> https://www.athenstransport.com/2018...-sygkoinonies/
> 
> ΥΓ δεν είναι πολιτικό σχόλιο.Είναι σχετικό με την κάρτα.


Και πιο κάτω μιλάει για το πως μπήκε μέσα ο ΟΑΣΑ για τις δωρεάν παροχές,
Δεν υπάρχει Δωρεάν,  κάποιος θα το πληρώσει.

----------


## MIKU

> Και πιο κάτω μιλάει για το πως μπήκε μέσα ο ΟΑΣΑ για τις δωρεάν παροχές,
> Δεν υπάρχει Δωρεάν,  κάποιος θα το πληρώσει.


Δε διαφωνεί κανείς με αυτό.Το θέμα είναι ποιός...Ή οι άνεργοι, ή το κράτος.

----------


## sdikr

> Δε διαφωνεί κανείς με αυτό.Το θέμα είναι ποιός...Ή οι άνεργοι, ή το κράτος.


Το κράτος φυσικά, αφού μάλιστα πληρώνει το κράτος να τα κάνουμε δωρεάν για όλους, τζάμπα είναι.

Μπορεί βέβαια το κράτος να κάνει καλύτερο έλεγχο για το ποιος έχει ανάγκη να του πληρώνει το εισιτήριο, αλλά αφού λεφτά υπάρχουν γιατί να μην το δώσει σε όλους, έτσι όλοι χαρούμενοι θα είναι.

----------


## MitsosGate13

Μιλάμε για το ίδιο κόμμα που επέβαλε φόρο εισοδήματος στους ανέργους επειδή είχαν στο ονομά τους διαμερίσματα 50-60τμ (μέσω τεκμηρίων). Τι περίμένε κανείς να πουν;

Φρι εισητήρια θα δώσουν μόνο στους τσιγκάνους και στα σώματα ασφαλείας, οι υπόλοιποι να πάνε να πνιγούνε.

----------


## gcf

Οι άνεργοι μετακινούνται δωρεάν και αλλού:
http://www.thisismoney.co.uk/money/n...help-jobs.html
Και στην Κροατία απ' ότι βλέπω στη Wikipedia.

----------


## MIKU

Εντάξει ρατσιστικά σχόλια για το αν θα μετακινούνται δωρεάν οι άνεργοι....Η χώρα δεν έχει σωτηρία.Αυτή τη στιγμή ΟΛΟΙ οι άνεργοι μετακινούνται δωρεάν από τον ΟΑΣΑ και τον ΟΑΣΘ, κάτι που ισχύει από το 2015 για τον ΟΑΣΑ και από το καλοκαίρι του 2017 για τον ΟΑΣΘ μετά την κρατικοποίησή του.Όλα τα άλλα είναι μπούρδες...

- - - Updated - - -




> Οι άνεργοι μετακινούνται δωρεάν και αλλού:
> http://www.thisismoney.co.uk/money/n...help-jobs.html
> Και στην Κροατία απ' ότι βλέπω στη Wikipedia.


Μόνο εδώ είμαστε μην πω και φωνάζουμε...

----------


## bang

Απο τους ανεργους μπηκε μέσα ο ΟΑΣΑ οχι απο το λαθρεμποριο εισιτηριων/καρτών και τις βυσματικές συμβάσεις/προσλήψεις.... Μαλιστα.

----------


## nnn

Ο άνεργος να μετακινείται δωρεάν, μαζί σας. Ο άμοιρος που δουλεύει για 400-500€ με ένσημα 3ώρου για 6-7 ώρες γιατί να πληρώνει ?

----------


## MIKU

> Ο άνεργος να μετακινείται δωρεάν, μαζί σας. Ο άμοιρος που δουλεύει για 400-500€ με ένσημα 3ώρου για 6-7 ώρες γιατί να πληρώνει ?


Να πληρώνει λιγότερα θα ήταν το σωστό.Αλλά τα 30 ευρώ το μήνα για απεριόριστη μετακίνηση με όλα τα ΜΜΜ είναι καλά, νομίζω.Για ένα εργαζόμενο είναι ό,τι πρέπει.Για εμένα το πρόβλημα είναι η ποιότητα, και όχι η τιμή.

----------


## Rookie

> Αλλά τα 30 ευρώ το μήνα για απεριόριστη μετακίνηση με όλα τα ΜΜΜ είναι καλά, νομίζω.Για ένα εργαζόμενο είναι ό,τι πρέπει.Για εμένα το πρόβλημα είναι η ποιότητα, και όχι η τιμή.


Μάλλον θα πρέπει να μας απαντήσει κάποιος "εργαζόμενος" που παίρνει 400 ευρώ το μήνα , αν τα 30 ευρώ για μηνιαια κάρτα είναι "καλα" ωστε να εχουμε πιο σωστή άποψη. Αλλιώς είναι αν μενει με τους γονεις κ δεν εχει να πληρωσει ενοικιο λογαριασμους και φαγητο. Αλλιως ειναι αν μενει μονος του και με αυτα τα 400 ευρω πρεπει να πληρωσει ενοικιο, φαγητο, λογραριασμους και τα 30 ευρω για την κάρτα. Οπότε ας μας πει καποιος που ανήκει σε αυτη την κατηγορία αν ειναι καλά ή οχι τα 30 ευρω το μηνα.

----------


## MIKU

> Μάλλον θα πρέπει να μας απαντήσει κάποιος "εργαζόμενος" που παίρνει 400 ευρώ το μήνα , αν τα 30 ευρώ για μηνιαια κάρτα είναι "καλα" ωστε να εχουμε πιο σωστή άποψη. Αλλιώς είναι αν μενει με τους γονεις κ δεν εχει να πληρωσει ενοικιο λογαριασμους και φαγητο. Αλλιως ειναι αν μενει μονος του και με αυτα τα 400 ευρω πρεπει να πληρωσει ενοικιο, φαγητο, λογραριασμους και τα 30 ευρω για την κάρτα. Οπότε ας μας πει καποιος που ανήκει σε αυτη την κατηγορία αν ειναι καλά ή οχι τα 30 ευρω το μηνα.


Οκ.Για πες, εσύ ως άνεργος, όπως έχεις πει ότι είσαι, μιας και περιμένεις κάρτα, τι έχεις να πεις για την παραπάνω άποψη του κόμματος;

----------


## Rookie

> Οκ.Για πες, εσύ ως άνεργος, όπως έχεις πει ότι είσαι, μιας και περιμένεις κάρτα, τι έχεις να πεις για την παραπάνω άποψη του κόμματος;


Εγω είμαι ανεργος αλλα δεν ζω με 400 ευρω το μηνα...

----------


## MIKU

> Εγω είμαι ανεργος αλλα δεν ζω με 400 ευρω το μηνα...


Δεν είπα αυτό.Ως άνεργος δεν πληρώνεις από το 2015.Τι γνώμη έχεις για την πιθανή κατάργηση αυτής της παροχής;Αν έχεις άλλο εισόδημα, οκ, αλλά οι περισσότεροι άνεργοι δεν έχουν.

----------


## nnn

Το κόμμα (ένα είναι και έχει ροζ απόχρωση) στον μέγιστο λαϊκισμό του, θεωρεί πως το τζάμπα φέρνει ψήφους. Ξεχνάει όμως πως το μεταφορικό έργο, έχει έξοδα και μάλιστα μεγάλα, λόγω παλαιότητας, κακής διαχείρισης κλπ κλπ.

Η παροχή δωρεάν μετακίνησης σε κάποιες ομάδες, δεν σημαίνει πως ο ΟΑΣΑ/ΟΣΥ whatever is called, δεν πρέπει να εισπράττει από κάπου το αντίτιμο. Για τους ανέργους το Υπουργείο Εργασίας είναι υπόχρεο να καταβάλει το αντίστοιχο ποσό στην εταιρία διαχείρισης των λεοφωρείων. Guess what δεν το κάνει και αυτό εγγράφεται στα ελλείματα των συγκοινωνιών και οδηγεί στην αδυναμία ανανέωσης του στόλου και στην αύξηση του εισιτηρίου για τα υπόλοιπα "κορόϊδα" που συνεχίζουμε να πληρώνουμε -έχουμε δεν έχουμε τα 30€ τον μήνα-.

Μην μας πετάς με ύφος πως 30€ είναι λίγα, γιατί ξέρω παιδιά που δουλεύουν 8ωρα για 350€ και αγοράζουν και κάρτα. 

Δεν υπάρχει free meal όπως λένε στο Αμέρικα. Αυτό που δεν πληρώνεις εσύ θα το πληρώσω εγώ και πάει λέγοντας.

----------


## Zer0c00L

> Το κόμμα (ένα είναι και έχει ροζ απόχρωση) στον μέγιστο λαϊκισμό του, θεωρεί πως το τζάμπα φέρνει ψήφους. Ξεχνάει όμως πως το μεταφορικό έργο, έχει έξοδα και μάλιστα μεγάλα, λόγω παλαιότητας, κακής διαχείρισης κλπ κλπ.
> 
> Η παροχή δωρεάν μετακίνησης σε κάποιες ομάδες, δεν σημαίνει πως ο ΟΑΣΑ/ΟΣΥ whatever is called, δεν πρέπει να εισπράττει από κάπου το αντίτιμο. Για τους ανέργους το Υπουργείο Εργασίας είναι υπόχρεο να καταβάλει το αντίστοιχο ποσό στην εταιρία διαχείρισης των λεοφωρείων. Guess what δεν το κάνει και αυτό εγγράφεται στα ελλείματα των συγκοινωνιών και οδηγεί στην αδυναμία ανανέωσης του στόλου και στην αύξηση του εισιτηρίου για τα υπόλοιπα "κορόϊδα" που συνεχίζουμε να πληρώνουμε -έχουμε δεν έχουμε τα 30€ τον μήνα-.
> 
> Μην μας πετάς με ύφος πως 30€ είναι λίγα, γιατί ξέρω παιδιά που δουλεύουν 8ωρα για 350€ και αγοράζουν και κάρτα. 
> 
> Δεν υπάρχει free meal όπως λένε στο Αμέρικα. Αυτό που δεν πληρώνεις εσύ θα το πληρώσω εγώ και πάει λέγοντας.


θα συμφωνήσω με τον φίλο nnn

για μένα τα 30 ευρώ μπορεί να είναι λίγα βάση του μισθού μου

αλλά για κάποιον που δουλεύει και παίρνει "ΧΧΧ" ευρώ και δεν ζει μαζί με τους δικούς του και έχει να πληρώσει ενοίκια - λογαριασμούς κτλ..τα 30 ευρώ είναι πολλά

πλέον κάθε ευρώ/σεντ μετράει για κάποιους και δεν έχω το δικαιώμα να κρίνω

----------


## WAntilles

Θέλετε να μιλήσουμε, πολύ-πολύ σοβαρά όμως, για τέτοιες πολιτικές στα ΜΜΜ;

Πάμε:

1. Πρωτού γίνει οτιδήποτε, θα πρέπει να έχουν ψηφιοποιηθεί και να είναι online, όλες οι βάσεις δεδομένων ανέργων, ΑΜΕΑ, φοιτητών, κάτω των 18 και άνω των 65 κλπ..

2. Θα πρέπει να έχουν βγει οι νέες ταυτότητες σε μέγεθος πιστωτικής κάρτας, με το τσιπ, που να έχει όλα αυτά τα δεδομένα.

3. Θα πρέπει να έχουν κλείσει όλες οι μπάρες σε όλους τους σταθμούς του Μετρό.

4. Θα πρέπει να υπάρχει επαρκές προσωπικό ελέγχων, και στυγνότατη αστυνόμευση έλεγχος της λαθρεπιβίβασης, δεν πα να λέει ότι θέλει η ΕΦΣΥΝ (και λοιπές φυλλάδες) για "κεφαλο-κυνηγούς" κλπ..

5. Στρατιωτικοί, αστυνομικοί, πυροσβέστες, να πληρώνουν κανονικότατα πλήρες εισιτήριο. Δεν κατάλαβα δηλαδή. Είναι πιο "ίσοι" από τους "ίσους"; Δεν φτάνει που έχουν ειδική μεταχείριση σε συντάξεις, νοσοκομεία, δικαστήρια, να γίνουν ακόμα "πιο ίσοι";

6. Για τις παραπάνω ειδικές κατηγορίες του 1, θα πρέπει να απαιτείται να περάσει από το σκάνερ της πύλης-μπάρας, μετά την προσωποποιημένη κάρτα, και η ταυτότητα του επιβάτη. Θα πρέπει να γίνεται cross-checking της ειδικής κατηγορίας που λέει η προσωποποιημένη, με αυτά της ταυτότητας. Επιπλέον να γίνεται έξτρα real-time cross-cheking με τις σχετικές βάσεις δεδομένων για την περίπτωση που κάποιος ήταν σε ειδική κατηγορία, πλέον δεν είναι, και δεν έχει πάει να ανανεώσει τα data της ταυτότητάς του για να είναι "έξυπνος" ελληναράς "δεν πληρώνω" τζαμπατζής.

7. Φυσικά εάν στο 6, δεν πληρούνται τα κριτήρια, θα πέφτει ΑΜΕΣΑ και απολύτως ηλεκτρονικά το πρόστιμο, και θα εγγράφεται αυτόματα στα χρέη του συγκεκριμένου στο Taxis.

8. Αφού γίνουν όλα τα παραπάνω, τότε και μόνον τότε, να μειώσουμε την μηνιαία κάρτα απεριορίστων με απ' όλα, στα €20 ή €15.



ΥΓ: Όλα αυτά θα έχουν ευεργετικότατες επιδράσεις και σε πολλούς άλλους τομείς, π.χ.:

1. Στα διόδια. Πόσοι από τους ΑΜΕΑ που περνάνε τζάμπα δεν είναι ψευτο-ΑΜΕΑ, ψευτο-ανάπηροι; Δεν υπάρχει τρόπος αυτή τη στιγμή να γίνει cross-checking.

2. Στις ουρές δημόσιων υπηρεσιών. Πόσοι δήθεν "ΑΜΕΑ" πάνε και μπαίνουν στην αρχή της ουράς, ενώ φαίνονται ικανοί να τρέξουν και μαραθώνιο;

----------


## MIKU

> Το κόμμα (ένα είναι και έχει ροζ απόχρωση) στον μέγιστο λαϊκισμό του, θεωρεί πως το τζάμπα φέρνει ψήφους. Ξεχνάει όμως πως το μεταφορικό έργο, έχει έξοδα και μάλιστα μεγάλα, λόγω παλαιότητας, κακής διαχείρισης κλπ κλπ.
> 
> Η παροχή δωρεάν μετακίνησης σε κάποιες ομάδες, δεν σημαίνει πως ο ΟΑΣΑ/ΟΣΥ whatever is called, δεν πρέπει να εισπράττει από κάπου το αντίτιμο. Για τους ανέργους το Υπουργείο Εργασίας είναι υπόχρεο να καταβάλει το αντίστοιχο ποσό στην εταιρία διαχείρισης των λεοφωρείων. Guess what δεν το κάνει και αυτό εγγράφεται στα ελλείματα των συγκοινωνιών και οδηγεί στην αδυναμία ανανέωσης του στόλου και στην αύξηση του εισιτηρίου για τα υπόλοιπα "κορόϊδα" που συνεχίζουμε να πληρώνουμε -έχουμε δεν έχουμε τα 30€ τον μήνα-.
> 
> Μην μας πετάς με ύφος πως 30€ είναι λίγα, γιατί ξέρω παιδιά που δουλεύουν 8ωρα για 350€ και αγοράζουν και κάρτα. 
> 
> Δεν υπάρχει free meal όπως λένε στο Αμέρικα. Αυτό που δεν πληρώνεις εσύ θα το πληρώσω εγώ και πάει λέγοντας.


Έτσι για να ξέρεις, ο ΟΑΣΑ και ο ΟΑΣΘ πέρνουν κρατική επιδότιση,.Το 2016 ο ΟΑΣΑ πήρε 116εκ ευρώ!Το 2015 είχε πάρει 108 εκ ευρώ.Αυτό κάτι σημαίνει.Όσο για τον ΟΑΣΘ, όσο λειτουργούσε ως ιδιωτικός, έπερνε κρατική επιδότιση.Τώρα την πέρνει ως κρατικός.Και μετακινούνται οι ανεργοι δωρεαν.

----------


## sdikr

6.5 Μετά την ταυτότητα θα πρέπει να υπάρχει και έλεγχός dna  ώστε να βεβαιωθούμε οτι είναι ο κάτοχος της κάρτας.
6.6 μετά θα πρέπει να υπάρχει και εκείνη η εξέταση η περίεργη  :Cool:

----------


## MIKU

> Θέλετε να μιλήσουμε, πολύ-πολύ σοβαρά όμως, για τέτοιες πολιτικές στα ΜΜΜ;
> 
> Πάμε:
> 
> 1. Πρωτού γίνει οτιδήποτε, θα πρέπει να έχουν ψηφιοποιηθεί και να είναι online, όλες οι βάσεις δεδομένων ανέργων, ΑΜΕΑ, φοιτητών, κάτω των 18 και άνω των 65 κλπ..
> 
> 2. Θα πρέπει να έχουν βγει οι νέες ταυτότητες σε μέγεθος πιστωτικής κάρτας, με το τσιπ, που να έχει όλα αυτά τα δεδομένα.
> 
> 3. Θα πρέπει να έχουν κλείσει όλες οι μπάρες σε όλους τους σταθμούς του Μετρό.
> ...


Πέρα από το 4 που είναι καθαρά προπαγανδιστικό, συμφωνώ στα άλλα.Γιατί δεν έγινα τόσο χρόνια??

- - - Updated - - -




> 6.5 Μετά την ταυτότητα θα πρέπει να υπάρχει και έλεγχός dna  ώστε να βεβαιωθούμε οτι είναι ο κάτοχος της κάρτας


Και μετά θα ξυπνήσουμε στην Εσθονία :Razz:

----------


## Rookie

> Δεν είπα αυτό.Ως άνεργος δεν πληρώνεις από το 2015.Τι γνώμη έχεις για την πιθανή κατάργηση αυτής της παροχής;Αν έχεις άλλο εισόδημα, οκ, αλλά οι περισσότεροι άνεργοι δεν έχουν.


Απάντησες μόνος σου, εκτός αν ποστάρεις για να ποστάρεις... 
Επίσης απο που προκύπτει αυτό που λες οτι δεν πληρώνω απο το 2015;;; 
Μάλλον ατυχως το συνδυάζεις με κάποια εκλογική διαδικασία στην προσπάθεια σου να με εντάξεις σε κάποιο συγκεκριμένο πολιτικό χώρο ΑΤΥΧΗΣΕΣ όμως.
Επίσης αποφάσισε τελικά τι απο τα δύο πιστεύεις: 1. οτι "τα 30 ευρώ το μήνα για απεριόριστη μετακίνηση με όλα τα ΜΜΜ είναι καλά, νομίζω.Για ένα εργαζόμενο είναι ό,τι πρέπει." Ή 2. ότι τα 30 ευρώ είναι υπερβολικά μεγάλο ποσό για εναν εργαζόμενο που πληρώνεται με 350-400 ευρώ μισθό και ζει μόνος του στο ενοίκο με υποχρεώσεις λογαριασμών διατροφής κλπ;  

Τέλος επειδή ρώτησες , η άποψη μου είναι οτι οι άνεργοι πρέπει να μετακινούνται ΔΩΡΕΑΝ και οι υποαπασχολούμενοι με μειωμένο κόμιστρο. 
Καλημέρα σας !

----------


## nnn

> Έτσι για να ξέρεις, ο ΟΑΣΑ και ο ΟΑΣΘ πέρνουν κρατική επιδότιση,.Το 2016 ο ΟΑΣΑ πήρε 116εκ ευρώ!Το 2015 είχε πάρει 108 εκ ευρώ.Αυτό κάτι σημαίνει.Όσο για τον ΟΑΣΘ, όσο λειτουργούσε ως ιδιωτικός, έπερνε κρατική επιδότιση.Τώρα την πέρνει ως κρατικός.Και μετακινούνται οι ανεργοι δωρεαν.


Μήλα με πορτοκάλια. Η επιδότηση δίνεται για να καλυφθούν τα ελλείματα που guess what, προέρχονται από τους κάθε λογής τσαμπατζήδες και επιβαρύνει όλους τους Έλληνες, αφού προέρχεται από τον ελλειματικό προυπολογισμό του κράτους.

Το 30% των εγγεγραμμένων ανέργων, δουλεύει μαύρα και μπορεί να παίρνει και περισσότερα λεφτά από μένα που τρώω καθημερινά οκτάωρα. Ποιός το ελέγχει αυτό ?

----------


## MIKU

> Απάντησες μόνος σου, εκτός αν ποστάρεις για να ποστάρεις... 
> Επίσης απο που προκύπτει αυτό που λες οτι δεν πληρώνω απο το 2015;;; 
> Μάλλον ατυχως το συνδυάζεις με κάποια εκλογική διαδικασία στην προσπάθεια σου να με εντάξεις σε κάποιο συγκεκριμένο πολιτικό χώρο ΑΤΥΧΗΣΕΣ όμως.
> Επίσης αποφάσισε τελικά τι απο τα δύο πιστεύεις: 1. οτι "τα 30 ευρώ το μήνα για απεριόριστη μετακίνηση με όλα τα ΜΜΜ είναι καλά, νομίζω.Για ένα εργαζόμενο είναι ό,τι πρέπει." Ή 2. ότι τα 30 ευρώ είναι υπερβολικά μεγάλο ποσό για εναν εργαζόμενο που πληρώνεται με 350-400 ευρώ μισθό και ζει μόνος του στο ενοίκο με υποχρεώσεις λογαριασμών διατροφής κλπ;  
> 
> Τέλος επειδή ρώτησες , η άποψη μου είναι οτι οι άνεργοι πρέπει να μετακινούνται ΔΩΡΕΑΝ και οι υποαπασχολούμενοι με μειωμένο κόμιστρο. 
> Καλημέρα σας !


Ξέρεις κάτι, σε βάζω σε λίστα αγνόησης, γιατί όταν προσπαθείς να μην απαντήσεις σε κάτι, ή να αλλάξεις την κουβέντα, είσαι .....(δε θα το γράψω).Όσο για το ποσό εγώ έγραψα το 1ο και αυτό πιστεύω!Τσαο

- - - Updated - - -




> Μήλα με πορτοκάλια. Η επιδότηση δίνεται για να καλυφθούν τα ελλείματα που guess what, προέρχονται από τους κάθε λογής τσαμπατζήδες και επιβαρύνει όλους τους Έλληνες, αφού προέρχεται από τον ελλειματικό προυπολογισμό του κράτους.
> 
> Το 30% των εγγεγραμμένων ανέργων, δουλεύει μαύρα και μπορεί να παίρνει και περισσότερα λεφτά από μένα που τρώω καθημερινά οκτάωρα. Ποιός το ελέγχει αυτό ?


Όχι, δίνονται ως ενίσχυση.Άλλο τα ελλείματα.Δες εδω:https://www.metaforespress.gr/mesa-m...A%CF%8E%CE%BD/

----------


## Rookie

> Μήλα με πορτοκάλια. Η επιδότηση δίνεται για να καλυφθούν τα ελλείματα που guess what, προέρχονται από τους κάθε λογής τσαμπατζήδες και επιβαρύνει όλους τους Έλληνες, αφού προέρχεται από τον ελλειματικό προυπολογισμό του κράτους.
> 
> Το 30% των εγγεγραμμένων ανέργων, δουλεύει μαύρα και μπορεί να παίρνει και περισσότερα λεφτά από μένα που τρώω καθημερινά οκτάωρα. Ποιός το ελέγχει αυτό ?


Το υπουργείο Εργασίας ΘΕΩΡΗΤΙΚΑ όμως...
Κανένας εργαζόμενος δεν δουλεύει με μαύρα λεφτά απο επιλογή. 
Δηλαδή αν υποθέσουμε οτι είσαι άνεργος, όχι για πολύ, κάνα χρόνο, και ζεις μόνος σου και γενικά έχεις φτάσει στα όρια της ανέχειας, και σου προσφέρεται η δυνατότητα μια δουλειάς με μισθό 500 ευρώ αλλά χωρίς ασφάλιση ειλικρινά απάντησε θα έλεγες όχι; 

Ασε που αυτό το σενάριο της μαυρης ανασφαλιστης εργασιας παίζει μόνο σε εποχικές εργασίες που τους παίρνει να το κάνουν ποντάρωντας οτι δεν θα έρθει ο ελεγχος. Οπουδήποτε αλλού έιναι πολλά τα λεφτά του προστίμου (10000 ευρω ανα εργαζομενο νομιζω) για να ρισκαρει να κερδίσει τις ασφαλιστικες εισφορες των 140 ευρω το μηνα για βασικό μισθό.

----------


## nnn

Άσε με να ξέρω καλύτερα τι γίνεται στην αγορά εργασίας και τι κομπίνα με δήθεν ανέργους παίζεται.

- - - Updated - - -




> Αρχικά, η ΟΣΥ έλαβε 86 εκατ. και μετέπειτα άλλα 30 εκατ. ως «έκτακτη επιδότηση», η οποία προήλθε από την εξόφληση μέρους των οφειλών του υπουργείου Εργασίας προς τον ΟΑΣΑ.


Μέρος των οφειλών, ενώ κάθε μέρα δημιουργούνται νέες.

----------


## mezger

FYI:




> 1. Πρωτού γίνει οτιδήποτε, θα πρέπει να έχουν ψηφιοποιηθεί και να είναι online, όλες οι βάσεις δεδομένων ανέργων, ΑΜΕΑ, φοιτητών, κάτω των 18 και άνω των 65 κλπ..


Όλα αυτά είναι ήδη online, και τα "μαζεύει" η ΗΔΙΚΑ. 




> 6. Για τις παραπάνω ειδικές κατηγορίες του 1, θα πρέπει να απαιτείται να περάσει από το σκάνερ της πύλης-μπάρας, μετά την προσωποποιημένη κάρτα, και η ταυτότητα του επιβάτη. Θα πρέπει να γίνεται cross-checking της ειδικής κατηγορίας που λέει η προσωποποιημένη, με αυτά της ταυτότητας. Επιπλέον να γίνεται έξτρα real-time cross-cheking με τις σχετικές βάσεις δεδομένων για την περίπτωση που κάποιος ήταν σε ειδική κατηγορία, πλέον δεν είναι, και δεν έχει πάει να ανανεώσει τα data της ταυτότητάς του για να είναι "έξυπνος" ελληναράς "δεν πληρώνω" τζαμπατζής.


Όλα αυτά είναι ωραία θεωρητικά, αλλά υπερβολικά.
Κάρτα ήδη μπορεί να υπάρχει μόνο 1 ανά άτομο. Για να γίνει απάτη με μειωμένη/δωρεάν μετακίνηση θα πρέπει αυτός που έβγαλε την κάρτα να μην την χρησιμοποιεί, και να την έχει δώσει σε κάποιον που δεν δικαιούται μειωμένη/δωρεάν. Άρα αρκεί να γίνονται αρκετοί έλεγχοι για να πετυχαίνουν τον συγκεκριμένο απατεώνα όσες φορές χρειάζεται για να πληρώσει όσα θα πλήρωνε για την κάρτα σε πρόστιμα (2-4 φορές το χρόνο δηλαδή). Για τον έλεγχο αρκεί η φωτογραφία.

Για τις ειδικές κατηγορίες αφενός μπορεί να γίνει εύκολα άμεσο cross-checking (είναι όλα online όπως είπαμε), αλλά και να μη γίνει, οι περισσότερες έχουν συγκεκριμένη χρονική διάρκεια. Μόνο ο άνεργος μπορεί ανα πάσα στιγμή και απρόβλεπτα να αλλάξει status, και πάλι έστω με ετήσια ανανέωση(που σίγουρα θα απαιτείται) περιορίζεται πολύ η ζημιά.




> 7. Φυσικά εάν στο 6, δεν πληρούνται τα κριτήρια, θα πέφτει ΑΜΕΣΑ και απολύτως ηλεκτρονικά το πρόστιμο, και θα εγγράφεται αυτόματα στα χρέη του συγκεκριμένου στο Taxis.


Εδώ δίνεις τρελλά ρέστα-να πέφτει πρόστιμο ΠΡΙΝ περάσει τη μπάρα? WTF

----------


## MIKU

> Άσε με να ξέρω καλύτερα τι γίνεται στην αγορά εργασίας και τι κομπίνα με δήθεν ανέργους παίζεται.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> 
> 
> Μέρος των οφειλών, ενώ κάθε μέρα δημιουργούνται νέες.


Ναι ρε παιδί μου, οκ αλλά αυτό που θέλω να πω είναι ότι δεν ισχυει αυτό που έλεγες, ότι τα πληρώνει ο οασα.Τα πληρώνει το κράτος, στον οασα, που στο κάτω κάτω είναι περιουσία του.

----------


## nnn

Πάμε πάλι, σου χρωστάω 1000 σου δίνω 200, το υπόλοιπα που θα τα βρεις ?

Μειώνοντας το έργο, μην συντηρώντας/αγοράζοντας νέα λεωφορεία και αυξάνοντας το εισιτήριο για όσους πληρώνουν ακόμα.

----------


## WAntilles

> Όλα αυτά είναι ωραία θεωρητικά, αλλά υπερβολικά.
> Κάρτα ήδη μπορεί να υπάρχει μόνο 1 ανά άτομο. Για να γίνει απάτη με μειωμένη/δωρεάν μετακίνηση θα πρέπει αυτός που έβγαλε την κάρτα να μην την χρησιμοποιεί, και να την έχει δώσει σε κάποιον που δεν δικαιούται μειωμένη/δωρεάν. Άρα αρκεί να γίνονται αρκετοί έλεγχοι για να πετυχαίνουν τον συγκεκριμένο απατεώνα όσες φορές χρειάζεται για να πληρώσει όσα θα πλήρωνε για την κάρτα σε πρόστιμα (2-4 φορές το χρόνο δηλαδή). Για τον έλεγχο αρκεί η φωτογραφία.


Καθόλου υπερβολικά.

Με τον τρόπο που περιγράφω, δεν χρειάζεσαι ελεγκτές. Θα κάνει τον έλεγχο το μηχάνημα.




> Για τις ειδικές κατηγορίες αφενός μπορεί να γίνει εύκολα άμεσο cross-checking (είναι όλα online όπως είπαμε), αλλά και να μη γίνει, οι περισσότερες έχουν συγκεκριμένη χρονική διάρκεια. Μόνο ο άνεργος μπορεί ανα πάσα στιγμή και απρόβλεπτα να αλλάξει status...


Και ο ΑΜΕΑ μπορεί να αλλάξει status.




> Εδώ δίνεις τρελλά ρέστα-να πέφτει πρόστιμο ΠΡΙΝ περάσει τη μπάρα? WTF


Τί θα πει "πριν περάσει τη μπάρα";

Μα έχει σκοπό-πρόθεση να περάσει την μπάρα με πλαστή ταυτότητα, δηλαδή δηλώνοντας άλλος από αυτός που πραγματικά είναι.

Αφού έχει την προσωποποιημένη κάρτα κάποιου άλλου Υ, και μετά όταν του ζητήσει η μπάρα ταυτότητα, βάζει την δική του που είναι διαφορετικού προσώπου Χ.

----------


## nnn

ώπα, κόψε ταχύτητα, οι ΑΜΕΑ δεν μπορούν να αλλάξουν status προς το καλύτερο συνήθως, εκτός αν έρει ο τζέζους σουπερσταρ πάλι  :Laughing:

----------


## WAntilles

> ώπα, κόψε ταχύτητα, οι ΑΜΕΑ δεν μπορούν να αλλάξουν status προς το καλύτερο συνήθως, εκτός αν έρει ο τζέζους σουπερσταρ πάλι


Γιατί δεν μπορούν;

Μετά από ένα ατύχημα, και επεμβάσεις-εγχειρήσεις και φυσιοθεραπεία, δεν μπορούν;

Δεν υπάρχουν κατηγορίες/περιπτώσεις που μπορούν;

----------


## nnn

> Γιατί δεν μπορούν;
> 
> Μετά από ένα ατύχημα, και επεμβάσεις-εγχειρήσεις και φυσιοθεραπεία, δεν μπορούν;
> 
> Δεν υπάρχουν κατηγορίες/περιπτώσεις που μπορούν;


Έχεις μπερδέψει την έννοια του ΑΜΕΑ με αυτήν του τραυματία.

----------


## WAntilles

> Έχεις μπερδέψει την έννοια του ΑΜΕΑ με αυτήν του τραυματία.


Γιατί;

Στην ελλάδα με τους χιλιάδες ψευτο-τυφλούς κλπ., δεν θεωρούμε και τους 2ους ως ΑΜΕΑ;

----------


## manoulamou

Off Topic


		στην τελευταια Σοβιετια ειμαστε και ΕΠΙΤΕΛΟΥΣ καποιος να μας εξηγησει αναλυτικα
ποσοι γειτονες υπαρχουν και ποσες κατσικες διαθετει εις εκαστος εξ αυτων...
Βαρεθηκα να πληρωνω τοσα χρονια για την κοινωνικη πολιτικη και για τις διαφορες μαϊμουδες!
 :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Zer0c00L

> Θέλετε να μιλήσουμε, πολύ-πολύ σοβαρά όμως, για τέτοιες πολιτικές στα ΜΜΜ;
> 
> Πάμε:
> 
> 1. Πρωτού γίνει οτιδήποτε, θα πρέπει να έχουν ψηφιοποιηθεί και να είναι online, όλες οι βάσεις δεδομένων ανέργων, ΑΜΕΑ, φοιτητών, κάτω των 18 και άνω των 65 κλπ..
> 
> 2. Θα πρέπει να έχουν βγει οι νέες ταυτότητες σε μέγεθος πιστωτικής κάρτας, με το τσιπ, που να έχει όλα αυτά τα δεδομένα.
> 
> 3. Θα πρέπει να έχουν κλείσει όλες οι μπάρες σε όλους τους σταθμούς του Μετρό.
> ...


δεν ξέρω τι έχω πάθει και συμφωνώ με τον φίλο "WAntilles" (πλάκα κάνω εννοείται ότι δεν έχω κάτι με τον οποιοδήποτε)

πάμε στην ουσία

1-2-3 συμφωνώ

για το 5 επίσης συμφωνώ καμία διάκριση η μόνη με διασταύρωση όπως λέει παραπάνω οι ΑΜΕΑ - οι ΑΝΕΡΓΟΙ - οι ΜΑΘΗΤΕΣ/ΦΟΙΤΗΤΕΣ - οι ΑΝΩ των 65 ετών

για το 7 συμφωνώ το πρόστιμο να πηγαίνει ηλεκτρονικά στην ΑΑΔΕ και αν τολμάς μην το πληρώσεις

μόνο τότε θα έχουμε φτηνές συγκοινωνίες και ίσως αποκτήσουμε και ευρωπαική νοοτροπία και δεν κοιτάμε πάντα την κλεψιά και την λαμογιά....

ειδικά το 2 στο Υ.Σ το έχω ζήσει με ΑΜΕΑ (τυφλή σαν τους οδηγούς ταξί στην ζάκυνθο)

----------


## mezger

> Καθόλου υπερβολικά.
> 
> Με τον τρόπο που περιγράφω, δεν χρειάζεσαι ελεγκτές. Θα κάνει τον έλεγχο το μηχάνημα.


Όντως για το μετρό έχει νόημα, αλλά υπάρχουν και τα λεοφωρεία. Επίσης:...






> Τί θα πει "πριν περάσει τη μπάρα";
> 
> Μα έχει σκοπό-πρόθεση να περάσει την μπάρα με πλαστή ταυτότητα, δηλαδή δηλώνοντας άλλος από αυτός που πραγματικά είναι.
> 
> Αφού έχει την προσωποποιημένη κάρτα κάποιου άλλου Υ, και μετά όταν του ζητήσει η μπάρα ταυτότητα, βάζει την δική του που είναι διαφορετικού προσώπου Χ.




...το θεωρείς πιθανό και άξιο λόγου το σενάριο να βάλει κάποιος κάρτα αλλουνού και ταυτότητα δική του? Άμα βρήκε άτομο να βγάλει και να του δώσει την κάρτα του, γιατί να μην έχει και την αντίστοιχη ταυτότητα?
Άρα και πάλι θες ελεγκτές, δε λύνεται τίποτα έτσι.
Επίσης συζητάμε για λαθρεπιβίβαση, η οποία τιμωρείται με πρόστιμο και μόνο εφόσον τελεστεί, όχι επειδή υπάρχει πρόθεση.
Αυτό που περιγράφεις είναι απόπειρα απάτης/πλαστοπροσωπίας, που φυσικά και δεν είναι δυνατόν να τιμωρηθεί με αυτόματο πρόστιμο.

Οι βεβαιώσεις αναπηρίας, FYI, στις περιπτώσεις που υπάρχει πιθανότητα βελτίωσης, έχουν συγκεκριμένη ημερομηνία λήξης και ισχύουν μέχρι αυτήν την ημερομηνία. Σε αντίθεση με τον άνεργο δηλαδή, δεν υποχρεούται ο ΑΜΕΑ να πάει να διορθώσει το status του όταν ιαθεί, αλλά ορίζεται από την επιτροπή ημερομηνία επανελέγχου και τότε μόνο μπορεί να χάσει το status. Επομένως κανένα νόημα δεν έχει ο online έλεγχος, αρκεί η ημερομηνία λήξης που ήδη καταχωρείται στο σύστημα. Και μη νομίζεις ότι γίνεται κανένα τρελό πάρτυ εκεί, είναι αρκετά σφιχτά τα πράματα (όσον αφορά τις ημερομηνίες που δίνουν)

----------


## MIKU

> Πάμε πάλι, σου χρωστάω 1000 σου δίνω 200, το υπόλοιπα που θα τα βρεις ?
> 
> Μειώνοντας το έργο, μην συντηρώντας/αγοράζοντας νέα λεωφορεία και αυξάνοντας το εισιτήριο για όσους πληρώνουν ακόμα.


Θα με τρελάνεις!Εσύ πιο πίσω δεν είπες:''Μήλα με πορτοκάλια. Η επιδότηση δίνεται για να καλυφθούν τα ελλείματα που guess what, προέρχονται από τους κάθε λογής τσαμπατζήδες και επιβαρύνει όλους τους Έλληνες, αφού προέρχεται από τον ελλειματικό προυπολογισμό του κράτους.''

Με αυτή σου τη σκέψη , εγώ καταλαβαίνω, ότι το κράτος επιδοτεί τον οασα επειδή έχει ελλείματα, και όχι επειδή μετακινεί ανέργους δωρεάν.Μόλις σου έστειλα το λινκ, είπες ότι το υπουργείο εργασίας χρωστάει στον οασα...αυτό είναι αλήθεια, αλλά δεν είναι αλήθεια αυτό που είπες στην αρχή, ότι δηλαδή δεν πέρνει χρήματα ο οασα για το έργο αυτο.

----------


## Rookie

> Γιατί δεν μπορούν;
> 
> Μετά από ένα ατύχημα, και επεμβάσεις-εγχειρήσεις και φυσιοθεραπεία, δεν μπορούν;
> 
> Δεν υπάρχουν κατηγορίες/περιπτώσεις που μπορούν;


Αυτά τα "όμορφα" πήγαινε να τα πεις σε κάποιον ανάπηρο που του λείπει ένα πόδι ή ένα χέρι και προσπαθεί να επιβιώσει στο χαός της πόλης.... 
Ημαρτον πια με τη σπέκουλα συγκεκριμενης κομματικης προελευσεως οτι ολα τα ΑμΕΑ είναι εν δυνάμει απατεωνες!!!  
Αλλού βρίσκονται οι απατεώνες....που δεν αφήνουν τις καρέκλες

----------


## nnn

> Θα με τρελάνεις!Εσύ πιο πίσω δεν είπες:''Μήλα με πορτοκάλια. Η επιδότηση δίνεται για να καλυφθούν τα ελλείματα που guess what, προέρχονται από τους κάθε λογής τσαμπατζήδες και επιβαρύνει όλους τους Έλληνες, αφού προέρχεται από τον ελλειματικό προυπολογισμό του κράτους.''
> 
> Με αυτή σου τη σκέψη , εγώ καταλαβαίνω, ότι το κράτος επιδοτεί τον οασα επειδή έχει ελλείματα, και όχι επειδή μετακινεί ανέργους δωρεάν.Μόλις σου έστειλα το λινκ, είπες ότι το υπουργείο εργασίας χρωστάει στον οασα...αυτό είναι αλήθεια, αλλά δεν είναι αλήθεια αυτό που είπες στην αρχή, ότι δηλαδή δεν πέρνει χρήματα ο οασα για το έργο αυτο.


Το κράτος δίνει κάθε μήνα 30€ για κάθε άνεργο που πήρε κάρτα και μετακινείται δωρεάν ? 'Οχι και γράφει έλλειμα 30€/μήνα ο ΟΑΣΑ. 

Ψηφαλάκια αγοράζει η κυβερνησάρα και κάνει δήθεν κοινωνική πολιτική σε βάρος όλων μας.

Και για να μην ξεχάσω, οι παρακάτω μπορούν φυσικά να αγοράσουν κάρτα αφού δεν εμφανίζονται άνεργοι  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 




> Καθηλωμένος κάτω από το όριο των 360 ευρώ το μήνα που είναι η τακτική επιδότηση της ανεργίας, εξακολουθεί να παραμένει ο μέσος μηνιαίος μισθός για 607.906 εργαζόμενους με μερική απασχόληση, ο οποίος ανέρχεται σε 349,53 ευρώ καθαρά, δηλαδή σε 416,09 ευρώ μικτά μαζί με τις ασφαλιστικές εισφορές των εργαζομένων.
> 
> http://www.naftemporiki.gr/finance/s...6-ergazomenous

----------


## MIKU

Nnn είσαι διαχειριστής.Δωσε μου άδεια να γράψω πολιτικό σχόλιο να σου απαντήσω.Φοβαμαι , γιατι κάποιοι θα με πουν κομματικό τρολ....

----------


## nnn

Ελευθερία λόγου έχουμε,αλλά δεν είμαστε κομματικό μετερίζι. Ότι γράφει εδώ ο καθένας, το κάνει σαν μέλος και όχι μέλος κόμματος.

----------


## MIKU

> Ελευθερία λόγου έχουμε,αλλά δεν είμαστε κομματικό μετερίζι. Ότι γράφει εδώ ο καθένας, το κάνει σαν μέλος και όχι μέλος κόμματος.


Το έχω προσπαθήσει αλλά τα σβήνουν...και με λένε και κομματικό τρολ....οι διαχειριστές....

----------


## manoulamou

Off Topic


		Ελα μωρε τωρααα... μετα την πρωτηφοραριστερα τσουκαχαρα τι χειροτερο μπορει να σου συμβει;
(ακομη και ο Κουλης δεν φανταζει τοσο τραγικος)  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## ferongr

https://www.idika.gr/athenacard/

----------


## Black3539

> https://www.idika.gr/athenacard/


Πολύ εύκολη διαδικασία με 5 κουμπιά μονο για να πατήσεις.

----------


## automatix

> Πολύ εύκολη διαδικασία με 5 κουμπιά μονο για να πατήσεις.


Ισχύει, πάλι καλά που το σήκωσαν γιατί τους έκραζα πριν λίγο, λόγω της ταλαιπωρίας που έχει δημιουργηθεί.
Άμεση έγκριση του αιτήματος (δόξα το θεό που δεν τα εξετάζουν χειροκίνητα  :Razz:  )

Μια απορία έχω. Πιστοποίησα την ανεργία. Τώρα πρέπει να φορτώσω κάποιο πακέτο ή δε χρειάζεται και περνάω δωρεάν;
Επειδή είχα διαβάσει ότι θα πας και θα βάζεις πακέτο από τα μηχανήματα, το οποίο θα είναι περιορισμένης διάρκειας.

----------


## nnn

> Ισχύει, πάλι καλά που το σήκωσαν γιατί τους έκραζα πριν λίγο, λόγω της ταλαιπωρίας που έχει δημιουργηθεί.
> Άμεση έγκριση του αιτήματος (δόξα το θεό που δεν τα εξετάζουν χειροκίνητα  )
> 
> Μια απορία έχω. Πιστοποίησα την ανεργία. Τώρα πρέπει να φορτώσω κάποιο πακέτο ή δε χρειάζεται και περνάω δωρεάν;
> Επειδή είχα διαβάσει ότι θα πας και θα βάζεις πακέτο από τα μηχανήματα, το οποίο θα είναι περιορισμένης διάρκειας.


Είδα επιλογή για επιδότηση στα μηχανάκια μέσα στην εβδομάδα. Ίσως πρέπει να πας σε κάποιο να δεις.

----------


## Rookie

Το ΡΙΝ με 8 ψηφια που ζητάει που το βρίσκουμε;

----------


## ferongr

Είναι Στο που έβαλες στην ηλεκτρονική αίτηση για την κάρτα.

----------


## manoulamou

Οι προσωποποιημενες καρτες ανεργων στα εκδοτηρια βγαινουν χερι-με-χερι;
Ρωταω γιατι η κορη μου φευγει για Ροδο μετα τις 15 Μαρτιου οπότε κλεινουν ολες οι πυλες στο Μαρουσι.
Παει αυριο στο γκισε βγαζει καρτα, την ενεργοποιει απο ΗΔΙΚΑ και ειναι ΟΚ?

----------


## automatix

> Είδα επιλογή για επιδότηση στα μηχανάκια μέσα στην εβδομάδα. Ίσως πρέπει να πας σε κάποιο να δεις.


Ευχαριστώ, θα πάω σήμερα να το τσεκάρω. Ρώτησα διότι διάβασα κάπου πως δεν είχαν ενημερωθεί τα μηχανάκια, αλλά όπως είπα απλά διάβασα, δεν πήγα εγώ.

Μόλις πήγα στο σταθμό του Πειραιά και αντιμετώπισα πρόβλημα. Αρχικής έβγαζε την κάρτα ανενεργή. Πήγα κισε μου λέει δε βλέπω τίποτα. Πάω πάλι μηχάνημα, βάζω να τη φορτίσω με την επιλογή επιδότηση και βγάζει σφάλμα κατά την φόρτιση της κάρτας. Το support email ακόμη δε λειτουργεί. Μου έβγαλε σφάλμα 550 sorry, no mailbox here by that name. (#5.7.17)

Οπότε πάλι πρόχειρες κινήσεις. Ευελπιστώ αύριο να βρω λύση. Γενικά επικρατεί ένας μικρός πανικός.

----------


## ferongr

Η επιλογή επιδότηση ξέρω ότι αυτή τη στιγμή δεν δουλεύει με κάρτα που έχει περαστεί στο σύστημα ως δικαιούχου δωρεάν μετακίνησης λόγω ανεργίας. Πιθανώς το σύστημα να ξεκίνησε αλλά τα μηχανήματα εισιτηρίων να μην έχουν αναβαθμιστεί ακόμα.

----------


## manoulamou

ΕΛΠΙΖΩ κι εγω να μην κλεισουν ολες οι θυρες σε μετρο - ησαπ
πριν ενεργοποιηθει το συστημα της ΔΩΡΕΑΝ φορτισης!
 :Twisted Evil:

----------


## nnn

Δεν πειράζει ας πάνε με τα πόδια.

----------


## ardi21

Mολις μου ηρθε και μενα η καρτα.

----------


## thourios

Τελικά δεν έκλεισαν αυτές που είπαν.

----------


## jap

> ΕΛΠΙΖΩ κι εγω να μην κλεισουν ολες οι θυρες σε μετρο - ησαπ
> πριν ενεργοποιηθει το συστημα της ΔΩΡΕΑΝ φορτισης!


Πάντα θα υπάρχει μια θύρα στην άκρη για ειδικές περιπτώσεις, απλά μέχρι να μάθει ο κόσμος εκεί θα γίνεται ο χαμός. Μπορεί να τις έκλεισαν, να είδαν τον πανικό και να άνοιξαν ξανά.

----------


## Zus

> Πάντα θα υπάρχει μια θύρα στην άκρη για ειδικές περιπτώσεις, απλά μέχρι να μάθει ο κόσμος εκεί θα γίνεται ο χαμός. Μπορεί να τις έκλεισαν, να είδαν τον πανικό και να άνοιξαν ξανά.


Σύνταγμα, Αττική είναι δύο στάσεις που δεν τολμώ να φανταστώ το τι θα συμβαίνει στις καλές ώρες, με την διαδικασία επικύρωσης και όσων μπαίνουν και όσων βγαίνουν.

----------


## nnn

> Μετά την ολοκλήρωση της πιστοποίησης πρέπει να ακολουθήσει η φόρτιση των δωρεάν μετακινήσεων στην κάρτα μέσω αυτόματου εκδοτικού μηχανήματος [επιλογή επιδότηση]. Αυτό ανανέμεται να γίνει μέσα στις επόμενες μέρες. Έως τότε οι ενεργοποιημένες κάρτες δεν μπορούν να χρησιμοποιηθούν.
> 
> Σημείωση 1: Αν δεν έχετε κωδικούς Taxisnet με το δικό σας όνομα και ΑΦΜ μπορείτε να τους πάρετε από την τοπική σας εφορία (ακόμα και αν κάνετε κοινή φορολογική δήλωση ή είστε προστατευόμενο μέλος/δεν υποχρεούστε να κάνετε φορολογική δήλωση)
> Σημείωση 2: Ο 8-ψήφιος κωδικός PIN είναι ο 8-ψήφιος αριθμός που ζητήθηκε  να συμπληρώσετε κατά την έκδοση της κάρτας. Αν κάνατε αίτηση online και δεν τον έχετε σημειώσει, δείτε μήπως τον “θυμάται” ο browser. Αν βγάλατε την κάρτα στο εκδοτήριο, ελέγξτε μήπως σας τον σημείωσε κάπου ο εκδότης. Ως ύστατη λύση απευθυνθείτε στην εξυπηρέτηση πελατών στο σταθμό του Συντάγματος.


https://www.athenstransport.com/2018...-anergoi-amea/

----------


## manoulamou

> Δεν πειράζει ας πάνε με τα πόδια.


... ή τις ρόδες (καροτσακια)   :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

- - - Updated - - -

Εκδοθηκε επι τοπου η καρτα και μεσω ΗΔΙΚΑ - TAXISnet ενεργοποιηθηκε, ειναι ενταξει ή θελει κατι αλλο ακομη;
 :Thinking:

----------


## ferongr

Ενεργοποίηση στο μηχάνημα, όταν ενεργοποιηθεί η δυνατότητα (ακόμα δεν γίνεται).

----------


## manoulamou

Το Athens Transport αναφερει οτι πρεπει
 να εχουν συμπληρωθει 3 ημερες απο την ενεργοποιηση και βεβαια
 να λειτουργει η ΕΠΙΔΟΤΗΣΗ στα αυτοματα εκδοτηρια!
 :Whistle:

----------


## automatix

Μέχρι 15 θα λειτουργήσει λογικά η επιδότηση. Αλλά πόσο δύσκολο είναι να φτιάξουν ένα τέτοιο feature, αλήθεια..
Καθυστερούν δραματικά..

----------


## manoulamou

Ισχυει οτι για τους ανεργους πρεπει ΚΑΘΕ  μηνα να κανουν φορτιση της καρτας και εαν δεν γινει ή αργησει, τι επιπτωσεις θα υπαρξουν, καμια,  τελος ή  θα ξαναβγει καινουργια εξ αρχης;
 :Twisted Evil: 
ΙΣΩΣ φαινεται χαζο αλλά πολλα κουφα εγιναν με το νεο συστημα πχ να γινεται επαναφορτιση μονον αφου εξαντληθει το περιεχομενο, σκεφτειτε να ειμαστε καθ΄οδον και να μην υπαρχει κοντα εκδοτηριο!

----------


## pluss

> Ισχυει οτι για τους ανεργους πρεπει ΚΑΘΕ  μηνα να κανουν φορτιση της καρτας και εαν δεν γινει ή αργησει, τι επιπτωσεις θα υπαρξουν, καμια,  τελος ή  θα ξαναβγει καινουργια εξ αρχης;
> 
> ΙΣΩΣ φαινεται χαζο αλλά πολλα κουφα εγιναν με το νεο συστημα πχ να γινεται επαναφορτιση μονον αφου εξαντληθει το περιεχομενο, σκεφτειτε να ειμαστε καθ΄οδον και να μην υπαρχει κοντα εκδοτηριο!


Βάσει των όσων γνωρίζουμε, οι άνεργοι θα πρέπει να πηγαίνουν κάθε μήνα σε αυτόματο πωλητή (επιλέγοντας "Επιδότηση"), προκειμένου να ανανεώσουν το δωρεάν κόμιστρο των 30 ημερών που δικαιούνται. Αν κάποιος το αμελήσει, τότε -μέχρι να ασχοληθεί- η κάρτα (λογικά) θα γυρίσει σε κανονικό προφίλ. Σε καμία περίπτωση δεν θα χρειαστεί να ξαναβγάλει καινούργια κάρτα.

Αυτό ισχύει μόνο για τα ATH.ENA Tickets. Αν ανησυχείς, τότε πάρε μία προσωποποιημένη ή ανώνυμη ATH.ENA Card, που δεν έχουν τέτοιο θέμα, αλλιώς μπορείς να έχεις μαζί σου δύο ATH.ENA Tickets.

----------


## manoulamou

Δεν ανησυχω για εμενα, εχω βγαλει ΔΥΟ tickets,  τα οποια φορτιζω εναλλαξ!
Αλλά ειναι αυτη την εποχη και τα δυο παιδια μου ανεργα, εξ ων η κορη θα παει Ροδο, δεν ξερω μεχρι πότε, σκοπευει να εχει παρει πτυχιο παιδαγωγικης τελη Σεπτεμβριου... (τα κανει κορνιζα  :Razz: )

ΥΓ ως γνωστον λεφτα ΔΕΝ υπαρχουν - μετραμε και τα cents πλεον

----------


## ardi21

> Βάσει των όσων γνωρίζουμε, οι άνεργοι θα πρέπει να πηγαίνουν κάθε μήνα σε αυτόματο πωλητή (επιλέγοντας "Επιδότηση"), προκειμένου να ανανεώσουν το δωρεάν κόμιστρο των 30 ημερών που δικαιούνται. Αν κάποιος το αμελήσει, τότε -μέχρι να ασχοληθεί- η κάρτα θα γυρίσει σε κανονικό προφίλ. Σε καμία περίπτωση δεν θα χρειαστεί να ξαναβγάλει καινούργια κάρτα.
> 
> Αυτό ισχύει μόνο για τα ATH.ENA Tickets. Αν ανησυχείς, τότε πάρε μία προσωποποιημένη ή ανώνυμη ATH.ENA Card, που δεν έχουν τέτοιο θέμα, αλλιώς μπορείς να έχεις μαζί σου δύο ATH.ENA Tickets.


Aν ξεχασεις να πας και γυρισει η καρτα στο κανονικο, τι ακριβως γινεται μετα? Ξανακανεις την διαδικασια στην εφαρμογη της ΗΔΙΚΑ η πρεπει να κανεις κατι αλλο?

Δεν θα επρεπε να βλεπει αυτοματα αν εισαι ακομα ανεργος μεσω της ΗΔΙΚΑ και να ανανεωνετε/κοβετε μονη της? Εγω αυτο περιμενα...

----------


## automatix

> Δεν ανησυχω για εμενα, εχω βγαλει ΔΥΟ tickets,  τα οποια φορτιζω εναλλαξ!
> Αλλά ειναι αυτη την εποχη και τα δυο παιδια μου ανεργα, εξ ων η κορη θα παει Ροδο, δεν ξερω μεχρι πότε, σκοπευει να εχει παρει πτυχιο παιδαγωγικης τελη Σεπτεμβριου... (τα κανει κορνιζα )
> 
> ΥΓ ως γνωστον λεφτα ΔΕΝ υπαρχουν - μετραμε και τα cents πλεον


Κανονικά όσο είναι φοιτήτρια δε μπορεί να γραφτεί στον ΟΑΕΔ σαν άνεργη. Κάνουν double check, να το έχεις υπ' όψιν σου.
Ωστόσο εάν έχει δουλέψει κάποια στιγμή και της έχουν κολλήσει ένσημα, αυτό δεν ισχύει.

- - - Updated - - -




> Aν ξεχασεις να πας και γυρισει η καρτα στο κανονικο, τι ακριβως γινεται μετα? Ξανακανεις την διαδικασια στην εφαρμογη της ΗΔΙΚΑ η πρεπει να κανεις κατι αλλο?
> 
> Δεν θα επρεπε να βλεπει αυτοματα αν εισαι ακομα ανεργος μεσω της ΗΔΙΚΑ και να ανανεωνετε/κοβετε μονη της? Εγω αυτο περιμενα...


Δε γυρνάει στο κανονικό. Στην πλατφόρμα του ηδίκα είναι ενεργή η ανεργία έως όσο είσαι άνεργος. Απλά δεν μπορεί κάθε στιγμή να κάνει query το σύστημα εισιτηρίων στον σέρβερ για τον αν είσαι ακόμα άνεργος. Οπότε το έβαλαν να γίνεται μέσω της επαναφόρτισης.

----------


## ardi21

A οκ. Λαθος καταλαβα.

----------


## manoulamou

> Κανονικά όσο είναι φοιτήτρια δε μπορεί να γραφτεί στον ΟΑΕΔ σαν άνεργη. Κάνουν double check, να το έχεις υπ' όψιν σου.
> Ωστόσο εάν έχει δουλέψει κάποια στιγμή και της έχουν κολλήσει ένσημα, αυτό δεν ισχύει.


Δεν ξερω γιατι δεν ισχυει εφ' οσον ειναι φοιτητρια, αλλά σχεδον συνεχως δουλευει μετα το Λυκειο, εδω και δεκαετιες...
Αυτο το πτυχιο θα ειναι το τριτο της μετα αυτο απο  ΑΣΟΕΕ και δραματικη σχολη Εμπρος,  κατι σαν δια βιου εκπαιδευση.  :Twisted Evil:

----------


## automatix

Γιατί θεωρείσαι προστατευόμενο μέλος. Ενώ αν έχεις έστω και μισό ένσημο, τότε δεν εμπίπτεις σε αυτήν την κατηγορία.
Στο λέω γιατί το έχω ψάξει τέρμα από όταν ήμουν στο προπτυχιακό για να έχω επιδόματα/δωρεάν μεταφορές κτλ στην Αθήνα.

----------


## thourios

Για το θέμα κάρτες ανεργίας σπουδαστές κτλ έγιναν κάποιες αλλαγές και ψηφίστηκε μια τροπολογία πέρσι μετά το "κόψιμο" καρτών από φοιτητές και σπουδαστές.
Ακόμα υπάρχει μπέρδεμα. Όσους πιάνουν τους ζητάνε και τα επιδόματα πίσω αν τα είχαν πάρει γιατί το κάθε υποκατάστημα διευθυντής του ΟΑΕΔ ερμηνεύει διαφορετικά τα άρθρα.
Μάλιστα είχα πάει με κάτι σπουδαστές στο γραφείο της Κυρίας Αντωνοπούλου και μας είπε. Δεν δικαιούστε το επίδομα και τις παροχές.

Εννοείται ότι τα έκοβε από τους σπουδαστές και τα τσέπωνε η ίδια. Η γνωστή ιστορία που έπαιζε πριν λίγες μέρες στα ΜΜΕ.

----------


## Zus

> Δεν ξερω γιατι δεν ισχυει εφ' οσον ειναι φοιτητρια, αλλά σχεδον συνεχως δουλευει μετα το Λυκειο, εδω και δεκαετιες...
> Αυτο το πτυχιο θα ειναι το τριτο της μετα αυτο απο  ΑΣΟΕΕ και δραματικη σχολη Εμπρος,  κατι σαν δια βιου εκπαιδευση.


Ίσως δικαιούται μειωμένο εισιτήριο.

Φοιτήτρια και άνεργη δεν πάνε μαζί.

----------


## automatix

Πάντως να ενημερώσω πως και πριν λίγο που πήγα σε μηχάνημα η φόρτιση με επιδότηση δεν δουλεύει.
Πληροφοριακά είμαι και φοιτητής και άνεργος και παίρνω και το επίδομα ανεργίας, αλλά όπως σαν είπα είχα ένσημα 2 χρόνων πιο πριν.
Και δεν είναι μη νόμιμο καθώς πέρασα από χίλια μύρια κύματα για να το πάρω γιατί κανείς δεν γνώριζε ορθά την νομοθεσία εκτός από την προϊσταμένη της περιοχής μου.

----------


## Zus

> Πάντως να ενημερώσω πως και πριν λίγο που πήγα σε μηχάνημα η φόρτιση με επιδότηση δεν δουλεύει.
> Πληροφοριακά είμαι και φοιτητής και άνεργος και παίρνω και το επίδομα ανεργίας, αλλά όπως σαν είπα είχα ένσημα 2 χρόνων πιο πριν.
> Και δεν είναι μη νόμιμο καθώς πέρασα από χίλια μύρια κύματα για να το πάρω γιατί κανείς δεν γνώριζε ορθά την νομοθεσία εκτός από την προϊσταμένη της περιοχής μου.


Θέλω περισσότερες πληροφορίες, γιατί η φίλη μου είναι στο πρώτο πτυχίο, έχει πολλά ένσημα από παλαιότερα χρόνια (όχι πλέον) και πληρώνει μειωμένη μηνιαία κάρτα.

----------


## automatix

> Θέλω περισσότερες πληροφορίες, γιατί η φίλη μου είναι στο πρώτο πτυχίο, έχει πολλά ένσημα από παλαιότερα χρόνια (όχι πλέον) και πληρώνει μειωμένη μηνιαία κάρτα.


Καλύτερα να απευθυνθείς στον ΟΑΕΔ. Είναι εξυπηρετικότατοι. Θα τους πει πως είναι φοιτήτρια αλλά έχει δουλέψει και έχει ένσημα, οπότε θα την κατευθύνουν ανάλογα (κάρτα ανεργίας, επίδομα γύρω στα 200 ευρώ ανά τρίμηνο κ.ο.κ.)

----------


## manoulamou

> Ίσως δικαιούται μειωμένο εισιτήριο.
> 
> Φοιτήτρια και άνεργη δεν πάνε μαζί.


Μια χαρα - ασχετως σπουδων - δικαιουται και το επιδομα ανεργιας, με τοσα ενσημα που εχει απο παλια, και δωρεαν στον ΟΑΣΑ. Το  περιεργο  ειναι  που- ενω βρισκεται στο  τριτο πτυχιο - της βγαζουν μειωμενο στα πλοια, απ ο,τι φαινεται βαριουνται να κανουν ελεγχο...  :Razz:

----------


## thourios

Μέχρι κάποια ηλικία δικαιούνται οι φοιτητές μειωμένο εισιτήριο ΟΑΣΑ κτλ.
Ο άνεργος είναι άλλη περίπτωση.

----------


## automatix

> Μέχρι κάποια ηλικία δικαιούνται οι φοιτητές μειωμένο εισιτήριο ΟΑΣΑ κτλ.
> Ο άνεργος είναι άλλη περίπτωση.


Μέχρι να λήξει το πάσο σου.

----------


## thourios

Είχα κάνει αίτηση ηλεκτρονικά πριν μια εβδομάδα. Χθες ήρθε συστημένη. Αν και ήμουν παρόν στο χώρο ο ταχυδρόμος άφησε ειδοποιητήριο.
Την παρέλαβα σήμερα. Μπήκα εδώ και την ενεργοποίησα ως άνεργος.
Τώρα τι άλλο χρειάζεται για να τη χρησιμοποιήσω;

----------


## manoulamou

(1) να ενεργοποιηθει η λειτουργια για την ΕΠΙΔΟΤΗΣΗ στα εκδοτηρια.
(2) να εχουν περασει 3 ημερες απο την ενεργοποιηση μεσω ΗΔΙΚΑ
 :Whistle:

----------


## thourios

Ευχαριστώ. Οπότε δεν μπορεί να χρησιμοποιηθεί ακόμα.
Και στην πραγματικότητα δεν είναι ενεργή.

----------


## pluss

Πάντως, ακόμα και αυτοί που την ενεργοποίησαν μέσω ΗΔΙΚΑ την Κυριακή, δεν μπορούν να περάσουν ακόμη το δωρεάν κόμιστρο στην κάρτα τους από τα αυτόματα μηχανήματα.

----------


## manoulamou

Εν τω μεταξυ ενω δεν λειτουργησε ακομη η ΕΠΙΔΟΤΗΣΗ στα εκδοτηρια
ΘΕΩΡΗΤΙΚΑ σε πολλους απο τους σταθμους μετρο - ησαπ αυριο 
15 Μαρτιου ΘΑ κλεισουν ολες οι μπαρες, συμπεριλαμβανομενων αυτων για ΑΜΕΑ και ανεργους. 
Εεερεεε γλεντια με τα κοινωνικα ... παρασιτα που ζουν εις βαρος  υγιων,  τιμιων και σκληρα εργαζομενων πολιτων!
 :Twisted Evil:

----------


## GeorgeH

> Εν τω μεταξυ ενω δεν λειτουργησε ακομη η ΕΠΙΔΟΤΗΣΗ στα εκδοτηρια
> ΘΕΩΡΗΤΙΚΑ σε πολλους απο τους σταθμους μετρο - ησαπ αυριο 
> 15 Μαρτιου ΘΑ κλεισουν ολες οι μπαρες, συμπεριλαμβανομενων αυτων για ΑΜΕΑ και ανεργους. 
> Εεερεεε γλεντια με τα κοινωνικα ... παρασιτα που ζουν εις βαρος  υγιων,  τιμιων και σκληρα εργαζομενων πολιτων!


Δεν βλέπω το πρόβλημα. Θα υπάρχει ανοιχτή πύλη, που υποτίθεται ότι επιτηρείται μάλιστα και θα περάσουν από εκεί. Προς τι η γκρίνια και ο αλληλοσπαραγμός;

----------


## manoulamou

Απο τις 15 Μαρτιου και μετα η ανακοινωση ενημερωνει πως ΔΕΝ θα υπαρχει καμια ανοικτη πυλη, ισως να υπαρχει υπαλληλος για καποια εκτακτη αναγκη!

----------


## automatix

Θα ενημερώσω το πρωί που θα πάω και θα έχουν περάσει και οι 3 μέρες από την ενεργοποίηση. Ευελπιστώ να δουλεύει η επιδότηση.

----------


## MIKU

''Ρεκόρ είσπραξης για τον ΟΑΣΑ: Έσοδα 1 εκατ. ευρώ σε μία μέρα στο μετρό Συντάγματος''

http://www.eleftherostypos.gr/ellada...o-syntagmatos/

----------


## Φανερός Πράκτωρ

> ''Ρεκόρ είσπραξης για τον ΟΑΣΑ: Έσοδα 1 εκατ. ευρώ σε μία μέρα στο μετρό Συντάγματος''
> 
> http://www.eleftherostypos.gr/ellada...o-syntagmatos/


Ναι αλλά δε μας λένε πόσα έχασαν με τις καθυστερήσεις και με τις ανοιχτές πόρτες...
Ντροπή...

----------


## Verde

> ''Ρεκόρ είσπραξης για τον ΟΑΣΑ: Έσοδα 1 εκατ. ευρώ σε μία μέρα στο μετρό Συντάγματος''
> 
> http://www.eleftherostypos.gr/ellada...o-syntagmatos/


Μια πραγματικοτητα που κανεις δεν παραδεχεται.. Μόνο γκρίνια ακούω... για τους τζαμπατζήδες που συστηματικά υποβαθμίζουν τα ΜΜΜ κουβέντα.

Που να επιβάλουν και επιβιβαση στα Λεωφορεια μονο απο μπροστα... μπορει να βγουν και κερδοφορα στο Τέλος!

----------


## manoulamou

Ναι ειμαστε γκρινιαρηδες για το ΑΝΕΥ ΠΡΟΗΓΟΥΜΕΝΟΥ ΑΛΑΛΟΥΜ απο  ταλαιπωρια, καθυστερησεις, αναβολες 
*Spoiler:*




			 πλαστικο για τις καρτες τους τελειωσε και ουτε χαρτι για tickets ειχαν προβλεψει ουτε ρεστα - χρηση για ΟΛΑ τα χαρτονομισματα απο τα αυτοματα εκδοτηρια. Επισης  τους ανεργους / ΑΜΕΑ ποιος τους αφοδευει, μαθαμε τιποτε για την ΕΠΙΔΟΤΗΣΗ; ΔΕΝ καταλαβα γιατι θριαμβολογουν και με τι συγκρινουν!!! Σημερα ειδα με τα ματια μου -ακουσα με τα αυτακια μου, τοσο στο Μαρουσι οσο και στην Ομονοια κατω απο 1 στους 10 εκαναν... μπιπ περνωντας απο τις πυλες. Δεν θελω να υποθεσω τι γινεται πχ στα λεωφορεια. 
Φυσικα πρεπει να χτυπησουν τους τζαμπατζηδες ΠΛΗΝ ΟΜΩΣ απο το κεφαλι βρωμαει το ψαρι ας κοψουν απο αλλου τις ασκοπες ΣΠΑΤΑΛΕΣ - οχι απο τους φουκαραδες που τους τσακισαν με φορους και μαυρη εργασια.  Μονον να πανηγυριζουν δεν μπορουν οι πανασχετοι αριστεροι και μη... ΕΛΕΟC ΠΙΑ εχετε σκεφτει ποσες εργατο-ωρες θα χαθουν περιμενοντας να μπουν ολοι απο μια πορτα ή μιλατε εκ του ασφαλους καποιοι, ας μην αναφερθουμε στο κοψιμο δρομολογιων - οχι μονον λογω βλαβων που δεν επισκευαζονται...
		


 :Twisted Evil:

----------


## Sovjohn

Εγώ περιμένω να ενεργοποιήσουν πληρωμές με κάρτα στα αυτόματα μηχανήματά τους, τότε θα είναι αχρειάστα και τα ρέστα και όλα - κλασσικά βέβαια ακόμα δεν λειτουργεί αυτό το 'feature'...

----------


## manoulamou

Εχεις κατι απαιτησεις κι εσυ... Κανενα περιπτερο με pos εχετε βρει μηπως;
Ειπαν οτι θα διαθετουν απο εκει εισιτηρια αλλά παλι κι εκει καποια στραβη εκαναν και οχι οπως θα επρεπε, απ ο,τι διαβασα μερικες σελιδες πριν!
 :Whistle:

----------


## jap

Περίπτερα με χάρτινα σε φακέλους έχω δει πολλά. POS για αυτή τη δουλειά μόνο στα ταμεία του market in της γειτονιάς μου.

----------


## manoulamou

Μηπως να ρωτησω στο περιπτερο της διασταυρωσης Μελισσιων, εχει αρκετη κινηση εκει και παλιοτερα διεθετε αρκετα αλλά μονον τα μειωμενα, αμα ηθελες ολοκληρα επαιρνες διπλα...  :Razz:

----------


## MIKU

> Μηπως να ρωτησω στο περιπτερο της διασταυρωσης Μελισσιων, εχει αρκετη κινηση εκει και παλιοτερα διεθετε αρκετα αλλά μονον τα μειωμενα, αμα ηθελες ολοκληρα επαιρνες διπλα...


Έχει απέναντι από τα ΕΛΤΑ εισιτήρια

----------


## automatix

Τίποτα ακόμα με την κάρτα και την επιδότηση. Πήγα και το απόγευμα όπως έφευγα από Βικτώρια και μου έβγαζε σφάλμα. Πάντως δεν έχουν κλείσει τις μπάρες που έλεγαν.

----------


## manoulamou

Η κορη μου - με τη βοηθεια του γιου - "μετακομιζει" Δευτερα για Ροδο.
ΑΝΤΕ ΝΑ ΔΟΥΜΕ πότε θα... εξομαλυνθει πληρως η λειτουργια στο φιλοδοξο προγραμμα παταξης των τζαμπατζηδων, όπου μεχρι τωρα μονοι κερδισμενοι ως συνηθως οι συνεργαζομενοι με το δημοσιο εργολαβοι!
 :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Zus

> Η κορη μου - με τη βοηθεια του γιου - "μετακομιζει" Δευτερα για Ροδο.
> ΑΝΤΕ ΝΑ ΔΟΥΜΕ πότε θα... εξομαλυνθει πληρως η λειτουργια στο φιλοδοξο προγραμμα παταξης των τζαμπατζηδων, όπου μεχρι τωρα μονοι κερδισμενοι ως συνηθως οι συνεργαζομενοι με το δημοσιο εργολαβοι!


Ο ξάδερφος μου επιστρέφει την Τρίτη στα Γιάννενα.

----------


## nm96027

> Η κορη μου - με τη βοηθεια του γιου - "μετακομιζει" Δευτερα για Ροδο.
> ΑΝΤΕ ΝΑ ΔΟΥΜΕ πότε θα... εξομαλυνθει πληρως η λειτουργια στο φιλοδοξο προγραμμα παταξης των τζαμπατζηδων, όπου μεχρι τωρα μονοι κερδισμενοι ως συνηθως οι συνεργαζομενοι με το δημοσιο εργολαβοι!


Θα έλεγα πως οι σίγουροι κερδισμένοι είναι τζαμπατζήδες. 

Οι εργολάβοι, ίσως και δεν είναι τόσο, αφού το έργο είναι ΣΔΙΤ.

----------


## Rookie

> Ο ξάδερφος μου επιστρέφει την Τρίτη στα Γιάννενα.


Κι εμένα η θεία μου πρέπει να πάει για ιαματικά λουτρά στα Καμένα Βούρλα γιατί έχει τα λουμπάγκα της!!!
 :One thumb up:  :One thumb up:  :One thumb up:

----------


## Thanasis159

> Τίποτα ακόμα με την κάρτα και την επιδότηση. Πήγα και το απόγευμα όπως έφευγα από Βικτώρια και μου έβγαζε σφάλμα. Πάντως δεν έχουν κλείσει τις μπάρες που έλεγαν.


Δοκίμασες να περάσεις την κάρτα κατευθείαν στο μηχάνημα; Σαν να ήταν να ανοίξεις τις μπάρες με αυτό, κανονικά. Και εμένα μου έλεγαν ότι έχει πρόβλημα η επιδότηση και δεν δουλεύει ακόμα για όλους κτλ αλλά πήγα να περάσω, το αναγνώρισε κανονικά, είδε τις 365 μέρες υπόλοιπο και από εκεί και μετά κάθε μέρα δουλεύει κανονικά και το υπόλοιπο μειώνεται μέρα με την μέρα.

----------


## manoulamou

> Δοκίμασες να περάσεις την κάρτα κατευθείαν στο μηχάνημα; Σαν να ήταν να ανοίξεις τις μπάρες με αυτό, κανονικά. Και εμένα μου έλεγαν ότι έχει πρόβλημα η επιδότηση και δεν δουλεύει ακόμα για όλους κτλ αλλά πήγα να περάσω, το αναγνώρισε κανονικά, είδε τις 365 μέρες υπόλοιπο και από εκεί και μετά κάθε μέρα δουλεύει κανονικά και το υπόλοιπο μειώνεται μέρα με την μέρα.


ΤΕΛΕΙΑ...   :Worthy:

----------


## automatix

Όχι δεν δοκίμασα. Την τρίτη που θα πάω το πρωί θα δω

----------


## Rookie

> το αναγνώρισε κανονικά, είδε τις *365 μέρες υπόλοιπο* και από εκεί και μετά κάθε μέρα δουλεύει κανονικά και το υπόλοιπο μειώνεται μέρα με την μέρα.


365 μέρες υπόλοιπο; δεν θα ανανεωνεται καθε μηνα με βαση την ανεργια απο ΟΑΕΔ?

----------


## Thanasis159

> 365 μέρες υπόλοιπο; δεν θα ανανεωνεται καθε μηνα με βαση την ανεργια απο ΟΑΕΔ?


Εγώ δεν έχω ανεργίας κάρτα, έχω ετήσια αγορασμένη μέσω του εργοδότη μου και αντιμετώπιζα το ίδιο πρόβλημα με την επιδότηση.

----------


## automatix

> Εγώ δεν έχω ανεργίας κάρτα, έχω ετήσια αγορασμένη μέσω του εργοδότη μου και αντιμετώπιζα το ίδιο πρόβλημα με την επιδότηση.


Γιατί, εσύ εμπίπτεις στην επιδότηση; Επιδότηση είναι για άνεργους και ΑΜΕΑ. 
Εσύ είσαι στις συνδρομές 1/3/6/12. Αν είχες παλια κάρτα που δεν έχει λήξει, πας και στην περνάνε.
Τώρα για την επόμενη ανανέωση ρώτα τον εργοδότη. Δεν ξέρω μήπως έχουν ειδικές συμφωνίες με τον ΟΑΣΑ.

----------


## manoulamou

Μπερδευτηκα ολιγον...
Τελικα η ΕΠΙΔΟΤΗΣΗ δουλευει  κανονικα - εκλεισαν ΟΛΕΣ οι μπαρες στους συγκεκριμενους σταθμους
ή 
ΔΕΝ λειτουργει πληρως ακομη, οπότε οι ΑΜΕΑ - ανεργοι περνανε ελευθερα μεχρι νεωτερας,
 εχοντας μαζι τους τα δικαιολογητικα - καρτα, εαν γινει ελεγχος;
 :Cool:

----------


## GeorgeH

> Γιατί, εσύ εμπίπτεις στην επιδότηση; Επιδότηση είναι για άνεργους και ΑΜΕΑ. 
> Εσύ είσαι στις συνδρομές 1/3/6/12. Αν είχες παλια κάρτα που δεν έχει λήξει, πας και στην περνάνε.
> Τώρα για την επόμενη ανανέωση ρώτα τον εργοδότη. Δεν ξέρω μήπως έχουν ειδικές συμφωνίες με τον ΟΑΣΑ.


Επιδότηση είναι μια λειτουργία που έχουν προσθέσει ούτως ώστε να φορτίζεις την κάρτα σε μηχάνημα για προϊόν μεγάλης χρονικής διάρκειας πχ που μπορεί να αγοραστεί κατόπιν ειδικής συμφωνίας.
Οπότε ακόμα και για μαζικές αγορές ετησίου προϊόντος από εταιρείες/σωματεία/συλλόγους που συνήθως υπάρχει κάποια έκπτωση στην ονομαστική αξία, το προϊόν ενεργοποιείται μέσω της λειτουργίας επιδότησης.

----------


## thourios

Ερώτηση, Τώρα είμαι άνεργος και μετακινούμαι δωρεάν όπως δικαιούμαι με την κάρτα.
Όταν πιάσω δουλειά κάπου, και γίνει η αναγγελία πρόσληψης στον ΟΑΕΔ πώς μεταβάλετε η κάρτα μου΄
Ακολουθώ κάποια διαδικασία πλην της φόρτισης;

----------


## Thanasis159

> Γιατί, εσύ εμπίπτεις στην επιδότηση; Επιδότηση είναι για άνεργους και ΑΜΕΑ. 
> Εσύ είσαι στις συνδρομές 1/3/6/12. Αν είχες παλια κάρτα που δεν έχει λήξει, πας και στην περνάνε.
> Τώρα για την επόμενη ανανέωση ρώτα τον εργοδότη. Δεν ξέρω μήπως έχουν ειδικές συμφωνίες με τον ΟΑΣΑ.


Οι οδηγίες που λάβαμε από τον εργοδότη, ήταν πως πάμε στο μηχάνημα και επιλέγουμε Επιδότηση προκειμένου να αναγνωρίσει την ετήσια κάρτα πλέον.

----------


## nnn

Πρωϊνή εμπειρία....

Αθάνατε Έλληνα/ίδα  τζαμπατζή  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): , στην στάση για Πειραιά με πολλές γραμμές, περιμένουμε καμιά 12αριά άτομα. Έρχονται 2 λεωφορεία μαζί και ανοίγει το 1ο τις πόρτες, αλλά ο μόνος που μπαίνει είμαι εγώ. Ο λόγος πως είχε μέσα 2 "ελεγκτές" με φορητά POS που έλεγχαν τις κάρτες/εισιτήρια, χωρίς να γράφουν για την ώρα πρόστιμα.

Δεν σωζόμαστε λέμε ρεεεεε  :Thumb down:

----------


## manoulamou

Εγω παλι σημερα εγινα λογω ανωτερας βιας "τζαμπατζου"  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  αφου το δευτερο λεωφορειο (Α7) που απο μετεπιβαση θα με γυριζε απο Λ. Αλεξανδρας στο Μαρουσι ηρθε μετα μιση ωρα και απο τη διασταυρωση Αμπελοκηπων μεχρι Ερυθρο Σταυρο φαγαμε αλλη μιση ωρα... Οταν κατεβηκα ειχε ηδη ληξει το πακετο που υπηρχε στο Ticket! Κατι γινοταν στο κεντρο και ανεβοκατεβαιναν κλουβες, περιπολικα κοκ
 :Whistle:

----------


## MitsosGate13

> Μπερδευτηκα ολιγον...
> Τελικα η ΕΠΙΔΟΤΗΣΗ δουλευει  κανονικα - εκλεισαν ΟΛΕΣ οι μπαρες στους συγκεκριμενους σταθμους
> ή 
> ΔΕΝ λειτουργει πληρως ακομη, οπότε οι ΑΜΕΑ - ανεργοι περνανε ελευθερα μεχρι νεωτερας,
>  εχοντας μαζι τους τα δικαιολογητικα - καρτα, εαν γινει ελεγχος;


Έκανα διαδρομή Κορωπί - κέντρο την παρασκευή, η επιλογή επιδότησης δεν λειτούργησε σε δυο μηχανήματα που δοκίμασα να την ενεργοποίσω. Επίσης στον Σταθμό Συντάγματος και Πανεπιστήμιο είχε υπαλλήλους για όποιον χρειαζόταν βοήθεια και με τις θύρες ΑΜΕΑ ανοικτες, ενώ στον Σταθμό Κορωπί ήταν ανοικτές όλες οι θύρες. 

Λογικά με την κάρτα ή ταυτότητα και την βεβαίωση ανεργίας δεν έχουμε θέμα μέχρι να ενεργοποιηθεί η επιδότηση.

----------


## automatix

Εγώ σήμερα πήγα κάτω Πατήσια να δοκιμάσω.
1) Δεν δούλεψε η επιδότηση
2) Το μηχάνημα έλεγε ότι το υπόλοιπό μου δεν επαρκεί..

----------


## manoulamou

> Όχι δεν δοκίμασα. Την τρίτη που θα πάω το πρωί θα δω


Τι εγινε τελικα;




> Έχει απέναντι από τα ΕΛΤΑ εισιτήρια


Εννοεις πανω απ τον σταθμο του Αμαρουσιου στο κεντρικο της Κονδυλη;
 Γιατι αμα ειναι εκει, παμε και στα εκδοτηρια... :Thinking:

----------


## automatix

Έγραψα ρε συ ακριβώς πιο πάνω. Και σήμερα τίποτα. Σύνταγμα/Ομόνοια παρατάνε ανοιχτές 2-3 μηχανήματα και περνάς αβέρτα. ούτε καν που ελέγχουν.

----------


## manoulamou

ΟΥ ΓΑΡ ΕΡΧΕΤΑΙ ΜΟΝΟΝ... μιλαμε για πληρη ανοια...  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  σε συνδυασμο με την οθονη της τηλεορασης που παιζει το ρολο της αποβιωσασης του λαπτοπιου, δεν ειδα ονομα μελους αλλά μονον το κειμενο! : :Embarassed:

----------


## MIKU

''Με δυσκολίες η φόρτιση καρτών Athena Card μέσω κινητού''

https://www.athenstransport.com/2018...hena-card-app/

----------


## thourios

Σήμερα με προσέλαβαν σε μια εργασία.
Εννοείται ότι με διέγραψε ο ΟΑΕΔ από τους ανέργους.
Πριν μερικές εβδομάδες είχα μπει στην ιστοσελίδα της ΗΔΙΚΑ και είχα ενεργοποιήσει την κάρτα ως άνεργος.
Το σύστημα όμως δεν λειτούργησε. Τώρα τι κάνω;
Απλώς φορτίζω την κάρτα; Ή κυκλοφορώ ακόμα με την κάρτα και τη βεβαίωση ανεργίας που ισχύει για ένα μήνα ακόμα;

----------


## nnn

Με το πού σε περάσουν στο ΕΡΓΑΝΗ, διαγράφεσε άμεσα από τον ΟΑΕΔ. Δεν σε καλύπτει η κάρτα ανεργίας σε τυχόν έλεγχο.

----------


## thourios

Ναι το ξέρω. Μάλιστα είδα ότι τους χρωστάω χρήματα 144 ευρώ πίσω στον ΟΑΕΔ (μέρος επιδόματος) από το ποσόν που μου έχουν προπληρώση.
Θα πάω να φορτίσω την κάρτα για να είμαι εντάξει αλλά αφού  έχω την βεβαίωση που έχει ισχύ ένα μήνα ακόμα, μέχρι χθες ήταν, πως θα με βρουν;
Οι ελεγκτές έχουν πρόσβαση στις λίστες εγγεγραμμένων ανέργων. Δεν νομίζω.
Το συζητάω για το τυπικό του θέματος.

Μόνο αν με σταματήσουν πάρουν τα στοιχεία μου επικοινωνήσουν με τον ΟΑΕΔ και επιβεβαιώσουν από εκεί ότι διαγράφηκα από τους καταλόγους ανέργων μπορούν να μου κόψουν πρόστιμο.

----------


## nnn

Δεν γνωρίζω να σου πω.

----------


## jap

> Εγω παλι σημερα εγινα λογω ανωτερας βιας "τζαμπατζου"  αφου το δευτερο λεωφορειο (Α7) που απο μετεπιβαση θα με γυριζε απο Λ. Αλεξανδρας στο Μαρουσι ηρθε μετα μιση ωρα και απο τη διασταυρωση Αμπελοκηπων μεχρι Ερυθρο Σταυρο φαγαμε αλλη μιση ωρα... Οταν κατεβηκα ειχε ηδη ληξει το πακετο που υπηρχε στο Ticket! Κατι γινοταν στο κεντρο και ανεβοκατεβαιναν κλουβες, περιπολικα κοκ


Από τις σπάνιες φορές που χρησιμοποιώ συγκοινωνία μου έτυχε σήμερα το πρωί κάτι παρόμοιο. Ξεκίνησα με το λεωφορείο, άλλαξα στο μετρό, έκανα τη δουλειά μου στο κέντρο, και όταν ξαναχτύπησα εισιτήριο στο μετρό για να αρχίσω την επιστροφή δεν είχε λήξει το 90λεπτο, έγραψε μετεπιβίβαση, υπόλοιπο χρόνου 20 λεπτά. Ανέβα-κατέβα σκάλες, αναμονή να έρθει ο συρμός και μέχρι να βρω τη σωστή έξοδο, στις πύλες εξόδου (κλειστές - στο Αιγάλεω προς Εσταυρωμένο, όπου δεν έχει ανοιχτή στο πλάι) έφτασα με υπόλοιπο 2 λεπτά. 

Ξέρει κανείς τι κάνεις σε αυτές τις περιπτώσεις; Αν λήξει ο χρόνος στη διαδρομή σε αφήνει να βγεις αλλά σου επικυρώνει δεύτερο κόμιστρο; Κι αν δεν έχεις; Προσωπικά θεωρώ ότι θα έπρεπε να ισχύει αυτό που ίσχυε παλιότερα, να ισχύει εφόσον έχεις κάνει *είσοδο* στο τελευταίο μέσο μέσα στο χρονικό όριο, κι ας είναι 10-15 λεπτά μικρότερο.

Κι αν διαβάζει εδώ κανείς από τον ΟΑΣΑ, κάντε τη γραμματοσειρά στα ακυρωτικά μηχανήματα λίγο μεγαλύτερη, εκεί στη 2η σειρά που λέει πόσες διαδρομές ή πόσα λεπτά μένουν, είμαστε πολλοί που είμαστε πρεσβύωπες, άσε που δεν προλαβαίνουμε και να το διαβάσουμε.



Off Topic


		Άλλο ένα άσχετο που παρατήρησα είναι πως η εφαρμογή ΟΑΣΑ telematics και η πινακίδα στη στάση του λεωφορείου είχαν διαφορετικούς χρόνους για 3-4 λεπτά. Σωστούς χρόνους για όλα τα λεωφορεία είχε η πινακίδα. Μετά συντονίστηκε και το τηλέφωνο, που αρχικά ήταν πιο αισιόδοξο. Ναι, είχα επιλέξει τη σωστή στάση.

----------


## manoulamou

Μας βλεπω με το ζορι "μαντρα-πηδες" σε λιγο...  :Razz: 
Τα προστιμα βαρια εξ αρχης γινονται ασηκωτα, εαν δεν εξοφληθουν εντος των προθεσμιων στον οασα και φτασουν στη ΔΟΥ!

----------


## automatix

1)Με κάθε επιφύλαξη, νομίζω πως για να σε χρεώσει δεύτερο εισιτήριο θα πρέπει να χτυπήσεις πάλι την κάρτα.
Ειδάλλως χρεώνει απλά το ένα 90λεπτο αν ξεχαστείς.
2)Επίσης πολλαπλή χρήση μέσα σε 90 λεπτά (το κάνουν και για να δουν το υπόλοιπο των εισιτηρίων στα μηχανάκια στο μετρό/ηλεκτρικό, δεν επιφέρει εξτρά χρεώσεις.
3)Όσο για την ανεργία, μπορείς να μπεις ΗΔΙΚΑ, να κάνεις ακύρωση της ανεργίας με ένα κουμπάκι εάν θες να είσαι καλυμμένος. 
4) Εγώ δεν έχω παρατηρήσει ποτέ διαφορά σε telematics με πινακίδα. Μήπως έτυχες στην περίπτωση (κακό σήμα κτλ, οπότε άργησε η ανανέωση);

Πάντως μέχρι την πλήρη λειτουργία τους ηλεκτρονικού εισιτηρίου, δε τους βλέπω αυστηρούς. Καταλαβαίνουν και αυτοί (ελεγκτές) την ταλαιπωρία. Εάν δουλέψουν όμως όλα σωστά, τότε προφανώς και δεν υπάρχει δικαιολογία. 
Ευελπιστώ σε μια συγκοινωνία ποιοτική, διότι η κατάσταση είναι τραγική.. κάθε σταθμός και ένας επαίτης/χρήστης με κακή υγιεινή.. όχι ότι και αυτοί που πληρώνουν την επιμελούνται στο σύνολο, αλλά ρε παιδιά, εγώ που χρησιμοποιώ το Πειραιάς - Κηφισιά , καθημερινά, έχω απηυδήσει.

----------


## RSX

ερώτηση.
Απο 7/3 είμαι φαντάρος πλέον και απ οτι γνωρίζω και διάβασα δικαιούμαι δωρεάν μετακίνηση μέσω ΜΜΜ.
Θα πρέπει να πάω στο μετρό σε κάποιον υπάλληλο να μου γεμίσει την κάρτα με κάποιο κόμιστρο η κάτι άλλο; Για τα λεωφορεία πες οκ δείχνω την ταυτότητα, στο μετρό πως θα ανοιξω τις μπάρες;

----------


## pluss

Προς το παρόν, υπάρχει ανοιχτή πύλη σε κάθε σταθμό, οπότε δεν θα έχεις θέμα.

----------


## manoulamou

Υπηρξε καποια εξελιξη στο θεμα ΑΝΕΡΓΟΙ - επιδοτηση,
εχουν κλεισει τελικα ολες οι πυλες σε καποιους απο τους σταθμους που προ-αναγγελθηκαν για 15 Μαρτιου;
 :Thinking:

----------


## MIKU

''Στη β’ φάση του διαγωνισμού για το Τραμ της Ιερουσαλήμ πέρασε η ΣΤΑΣΥ''

https://www.athenstransport.com/2018...asy-jerusalem/



''Ηλεκτρονικό εισιτήριο: Γιατί χάθηκε το στοίχημα της επαναφόρτισης''

https://www.athenstransport.com/2018...-epanafortisi/

----------


## ardi21

Ακριβως αυτα που λεγαμε τοσο καιρο. Οποιος ειναι μονιμος κατοικος θα επρεπε να βγαλει προσωποποιημενη. Η εστω ανωνυμη αν εχει θεμα με τα προσωπικα δεδομενα (αυτο μου φαινεται ως ανεκδοτο το 2018 που ξερουν τα παντα για σενα αλλα οκ, το σεβομαι). Και ας χρησιμοποιει τα μεσα 1 φορα το 6μηνο.

Το χαρτινο θα πρεπει να υπαρχει ΜΟΝΟ για τους τουριστες.

----------


## jap

Το θέμα λύνεται με πολλούς τρόπους: 
- κάνοντας τις κάρτες post-paid και δίνοντας τη δυνατότητα φόρτισης από το internet ΧΩΡΙΣ την ανάγκη να περάσει κάποιος από το γκισέ/το μηχάνημα. Εν πάσει περιπτώσει λύσεις υπάρχουν, ας πάρουν τεχνογνωσία από τις εταιρείες που εισπράττουν τα διόδια. 
- παρέχοντας μια σε βάθος χρόνου γενναία έκπτωση σε χρήστες κάρτας έναντι χάρτινων εισιτηρίων
- αντιγράφοντας το μοντέλο της Oyster ή κάποιο αντίστοιχο με σύνδεση με τραπεζικό λογαριασμό

το πρώτο βέβαια αποκλείεται σε αυτή τη φάση, ας πρόσεχαν κατά το σχεδιασμό. Θέληση από το υπουργείο πρέπει να υπάρχει και κοινή λογική, όχι άκυρες κινήσεις για λόγους εντυπωσιασμού.

Για το άλλο θέμα, να σχολιάσω πως η ΣΤΑΣΥ αποφάσισε να βρέξει τα πόδια της όχι κάπου αλλού αλλά στο πολύπαθο τραμ της Ιερουσαλήμ, όχι από τα ευκολότερα έργα στον κόσμο, για πολλούς λόγους. Καλά κουράγια και μακάρι να τους προκύψει!

----------


## ardi21

Mπορει να φορτισεις προσωποποιημενη, χωρις να περασεις απο μηχανημα, μεσω της εφαρμογης με NFC. Αλλα ναι θα ηταν καλυτερο να μην υπαρχει αυτος ο "περιορισμος".

----------


## MIKU

> Το θέμα λύνεται με πολλούς τρόπους: 
> - κάνοντας τις κάρτες post-paid και δίνοντας τη δυνατότητα φόρτισης από το internet ΧΩΡΙΣ την ανάγκη να περάσει κάποιος από το γκισέ/το μηχάνημα. Εν πάσει περιπτώσει λύσεις υπάρχουν, ας πάρουν τεχνογνωσία από τις εταιρείες που εισπράττουν τα διόδια. 
> - παρέχοντας μια σε βάθος χρόνου γενναία έκπτωση σε χρήστες κάρτας έναντι χάρτινων εισιτηρίων
> - αντιγράφοντας το μοντέλο της Oyster ή κάποιο αντίστοιχο με σύνδεση με τραπεζικό λογαριασμό
> 
> το πρώτο βέβαια αποκλείεται σε αυτή τη φάση, ας πρόσεχαν κατά το σχεδιασμό. Θέληση από το υπουργείο πρέπει να υπάρχει και κοινή λογική, όχι άκυρες κινήσεις για λόγους εντυπωσιασμού.
> 
> Για το άλλο θέμα, να σχολιάσω πως η ΣΤΑΣΥ αποφάσισε να βρέξει τα πόδια της όχι κάπου αλλού αλλά στο πολύπαθο τραμ της Ιερουσαλήμ, όχι από τα ευκολότερα έργα στον κόσμο, για πολλούς λόγους. Καλά κουράγια και μακάρι να τους προκύψει!


Τι εννοείς για το τραμ;

----------


## jap

> Τι εννοείς για το τραμ;




Off Topic


		Μιλάμε για 2 επεκτάσεις των υπαρχουσών γραμμών. Πέρα του δύσκολου τεχνικά έργου (ανηφόρες-κατηφόρες [αν κατάλαβα καλά έβαλαν βαγόνια και συστήματα ειδικών προδιαγραφών για να τρέχουν σε κλίσεις έως 9%] και πάρα πολλά αρχαία στις φάσεις των εκσκαφών), υπάρχουν και πολιτικές προεκτάσεις. Πέρα από το κέντρο, οι περιοχές που εξυπηρετούνται είναι 'αμφισβητούμενα' εδάφη όπου ζουν Παλαιστίνιοι. Οι Παλαιστίνιοι θεωρούν το τραμ σύμβολο της καταπίεσης λέει που δέχονται από τους Ισραηλινούς, σνομπάρουν το μεταφορικό μέσο, έκαναν και σοβαρές αναταραχές πρόσφατα με αφορμή το τραμ. Οι Ισραηλίτες από την άλλη θεωρούν ότι κακώς χρηματοδότησαν το έργο που είναι φτιαγμένο για να εξυπηρετεί κυρίως Παλαιστινίους. Πολλές ξένες εταιρείες απέσυραν τις χρηματοδοτήσεις/συμμετοχές τους λόγω της τεταμένης κατάστασης αλλά και για κόντρα στους Ισραηλινούς ή γιατί τις μποϊκοτάρησαν οι καταναλωτές λόγω της συμμετοχής τους σε έργα στο Ισραήλ γενικότερα. Για όποιον θέλει να διαβάσει λίγο, τα αναφέρει όλα η wikipedia. Για την άποψη των Παλαιστινίων, εδώ.

----------


## Sovjohn

> Το θέμα λύνεται με πολλούς τρόπους: 
> - κάνοντας τις κάρτες post-paid και δίνοντας τη δυνατότητα φόρτισης από το internet ΧΩΡΙΣ την ανάγκη να περάσει κάποιος από το γκισέ/το μηχάνημα. Εν πάσει περιπτώσει λύσεις υπάρχουν, ας πάρουν τεχνογνωσία από τις εταιρείες που εισπράττουν τα διόδια. 
> - παρέχοντας μια σε βάθος χρόνου γενναία έκπτωση σε χρήστες κάρτας έναντι χάρτινων εισιτηρίων
> - αντιγράφοντας το μοντέλο της Oyster ή κάποιο αντίστοιχο με σύνδεση με τραπεζικό λογαριασμό
> 
> το πρώτο βέβαια αποκλείεται σε αυτή τη φάση, ας πρόσεχαν κατά το σχεδιασμό. Θέληση από το υπουργείο πρέπει να υπάρχει και κοινή λογική, όχι άκυρες κινήσεις για λόγους εντυπωσιασμού.
> 
> Για το άλλο θέμα, να σχολιάσω πως η ΣΤΑΣΥ αποφάσισε να βρέξει τα πόδια της όχι κάπου αλλού αλλά στο πολύπαθο τραμ της Ιερουσαλήμ, όχι από τα ευκολότερα έργα στον κόσμο, για πολλούς λόγους. Καλά κουράγια και μακάρι να τους προκύψει!


Δεν περιμένω από την υφιστάμενη πολιτική ηγεσία του υπουργείου να τρέξει κάτι καλύτερο από το να κλείσει τις μπάρες και να χρησιμοποιείται το εισιτήριο. Γενικότερα, προφανώς θα έπρεπε το απλό εισιτήριο να κάνει ακριβότερα σε σχέση με το να φορτίζεται κάρτα, για να αποθαρρύνεται η αγορά του. Θέλεις απλό εισιτήριο; 25% επάνω από την απλη διαδρομή εντός κάρτας.

Επίσης, προσωπικά θεωρώ τουλάχιστον χαζό να μην μπορεί να επαναφορτιστεί κάρτα εξ' αποστάσεως - ας είχε ένα μοναδικό serial code και ας επιτρεπόταν να μπαίνει credit με οποιοδήποτε τρόπο, όχι μόνο με κινητό και NFC, και από το 'portal' της κάρτας - ο τάδε σειριακός αριθμός να εμφανιζόταν ότι έχει credit ή κάτι ανάλογο.

Τέλος, θέλω να δω έτσι από περιέργεια πότε στο κέρατο θα αξιωθούν οι νέοι αυτόματοι πωλητές να δέχονται κάρτες για αγορά και επαναφόρτιση εισιτηρίων, αντί να έχουν κόκκινες οθόνες με error πάνω στο POS της κάρτας.

Μπορεί σε κάποια μελλοντική κυβέρνηση να γίνουν αυτά (και πολιτική χρέωσης με απόσταση, σήμερα είναι άδικο να πληρώνει κάποιος π.χ. 1,40 Ε το Πειραιάς - Χαλάνδρι και 1,40 Ε το Σύνταγμα-Ομόνοια) καθώς από την υφιστάμενη δεν περιμένω πολλά (συνδυασμός κυβέρνησης & διοίκησης ΣΤΑΣΥ/ΟΑΣΑ & 'πολιτικής βούλησης' η οποία φαίνεται να είναι κάτι σαν "εεεε άστα όλα ανοιχτά μωρέ όσο μπορούμε γιατί αν αρχίσουν να πληρώνουν εισιτήριο θα μας βρίζουνε...", οπότε καλό 2019 και βλέπουμε.

----------


## MIKU

jap ευχαριστώ για την ανάλυση!

----------


## manoulamou

Οτι θα... θα σιγουρα  πλην ομως
(1)  δεν διαθετουμε ολοι smartphone
(2)  δεν διαθετουν ολοι  κινητο  android
(3)  δεν λειτουργει πληρως ακομη και οταν το  smartphone  ειναι android

 :Twisted Evil:

----------


## Rick_641

Ξεκίνησε η φόρτιση των δωρεάν μετακινήσεων στις Ath.ena Card για άνεργους και ΑΜΕΑ

----------


## manoulamou

Επιτελους...  :Smile:

----------


## thourios

προσπαθώ να κάνω εγγραφή εδώ αλλά μου βγάζει λάθος μήνυμα. Τι γίνεται;
Νόμιζα ότι ήμουν ήδη εγγραμμένος χρησιμοποιώντας έναν κωδικό που είχα πάρει για ΗΔΙΚΑ αλλά δεν.
Μου λέει ότι πρέπει πρώτα να κάνω εγγραφή. Τι κάνω λάθος;

----------


## ardi21

> προσπαθώ να κάνω εγγραφή εδώ αλλά μου βγάζει λάθος μήνυμα. Τι γίνεται;
> Νόμιζα ότι ήμουν ήδη εγγραμμένος χρησιμοποιώντας έναν κωδικό που είχα πάρει για ΗΔΙΚΑ αλλά δεν.
> Μου λέει ότι πρέπει πρώτα να κάνω εγγραφή. Τι κάνω λάθος;


Tι εννοεις ειχες παρει κωδικο για ΗΔΙΚΑ? Στην εγγραφη βαζεις εσυ εναν οποιοδηποτε *καινουργιο* κωδικο θες. Προσπαθησε με εναν που θα εχει μικρα γράμματα, αριθμους και συμβολα.

ΥΓ. Η επιδοτηση για ανεργους-ΑΜΕΑ κτλ γινεται κανονικα και απο την εφαρμογη, χωρις να χρειαζεται να πας σε αυτοματο μηχανημα

----------


## MIKU

Έτσι ακριβώς

----------


## thourios

Ίσως επειδή βάζω κεφαλαίους λατινικούς χαρακτήρες. Δεν λέει πουθενά για μικρούς.
Θα δοκιμάσω πάλι. Ίσως ήταν πρόβλημα του συστήματος εκείνη τη στιγμή.
Εδώ και μερικές μέρες δεν είμαι άνεργος και προσπαθώ να φορτίσω την κάρτα με πληρωμένη μηνιαία κάρτα.

----------


## jap

> ΥΓ. Η επιδοτηση για ανεργους-ΑΜΕΑ κτλ γινεται κανονικα και απο την εφαρμογη, χωρις να χρειαζεται να πας σε αυτοματο μηχανημα


Από ποια εφαρμογή λες; Στο athenacard με σύνδεση με ενεργοποιημένη κάρτα ανέργου έχει επιλογές μόνο για αγορά κανονικών κομίστρων.

----------


## ferongr

Την εφαρμογή Android εννοεί. Απαιτεί NFC.

----------


## ardi21

> Από ποια εφαρμογή λες; Στο athenacard με σύνδεση με ενεργοποιημένη κάρτα ανέργου έχει επιλογές μόνο για αγορά κανονικών κομίστρων.


Δεν πας στην επιλογη για αγορα κομιστρου. Πας κατευθειαν στην ληψη κομιστρου, σου αναγνωριζει την καρτα οτι ειναι ανεργιας/ΑΜΕΑ, σου βγαζει την επιδοτηση, την πατας και στην περναει.  :Wink: 
_
Edit: Ναι στην εφαρμογη για κινητο εννοω. Oχι στο site._

----------


## jap

Σας ευχαριστώ και τους 2. Δεν έχουμε NFC  :Embarassed: 


Edit: Και ευτυχώς! 

*Spoiler:*




 :Razz:

----------


## MIKU

> Ίσως επειδή βάζω κεφαλαίους λατινικούς χαρακτήρες. Δεν λέει πουθενά για μικρούς.
> Θα δοκιμάσω πάλι. Ίσως ήταν πρόβλημα του συστήματος εκείνη τη στιγμή.
> Εδώ και μερικές μέρες δεν είμαι άνεργος και προσπαθώ να φορτίσω την κάρτα με πληρωμένη μηνιαία κάρτα.


Έχεις δοκιμάσει σε μηχάνημα?

----------


## thourios

> Έχεις δοκιμάσει σε μηχάνημα?


Δέχθηκε τους χαρακτήρες όπως θέλει το σύστημα έβαλα πέντε αριθμητικούς χαρακτήρες, ένα μικρό λατινικό χαρακτήρα και ένα σύμβολο.

- - - Updated - - -

Τέσσερεις πέντε συσκευές android έχομε εδώ στο σπίτι και καμία δεν υποστηρίζει NFC

----------


## manoulamou

Ο αντρουα του σπιτιου εχει ζμαρτφον αλλά δεν υποστηριζει ενεφσι!  :Razz:

----------


## Rookie

Παντως εχει αρχισει κανονικα η ενεργοποιηση των καρτων για ανεργους στα μηχανηματα που ειναι στους σταθμους. Συνταγμα, Ομονοια, και Χαλανδρι λειτουργησε κανονικα σε φιλους που τις ενεργοποιησαν.

----------


## thourios

Πήγα πριν λίγο σε ένα εκδοτήριο να τη φορτίσω να (πληρώσω δηλαδή) γιατί πλέον δεν είναι άνεργος από τις 29/03 και δεν γινόταν.
Πήγα μετά από περιέργεια δίπλα στο μηχάνημα και από περιέργεια πάτησα επιδότηση και μου την φόρτισε για ένα μήνα ως άνεργος.
Δεν θα έπρεπε το σύστημα να μου απορρίψει το αίτημα;

Στον ΟΑΕΔ φαίνομαι ότι με έχουν προσλάβει.
Τώρα τι πρέπει να κάνω για να κόψω την δωρεάν μετακίνηση;
Αν δω τα δύσκολα θα κυκλοφορώ για ένα μήνα τζάμπα. Αρκετά ασχολήθηκα.

----------


## Rookie

> Πήγα πριν λίγο σε ένα εκδοτήριο να τη φορτίσω να (πληρώσω δηλαδή) γιατί πλέον δεν είναι άνεργος από τις 29/03 και δεν γινόταν.
> Πήγα μετά από περιέργεια δίπλα στο μηχάνημα και από περιέργεια πάτησα επιδότηση και μου την φόρτισε για ένα μήνα ως άνεργος.
> Δεν θα έπρεπε το σύστημα να μου απορρίψει το αίτημα;
> 
> Στον ΟΑΕΔ φαίνομαι ότι με έχουν προσλάβει.
> Τώρα τι πρέπει να κάνω για να κόψω την δωρεάν μετακίνηση;
> Αν δω τα δύσκολα θα κυκλοφορώ για ένα μήνα τζάμπα. Αρκετά ασχολήθηκα.


Γιατι παιδευεσαι, αφου δεν νοιαζονται αυτοι που εχουν το συστημα, κανε τη δουλεια σου και οποτε στην κοψουν τη φορτιζεις!!!!

----------


## automatix

Για να το ακυρώσεις μπαίνεις στην πλατφόρμα του ΗΔΙΚΑ και ακυρώνεις την επιδότηση. Αλλά μην είσαι @#@$. Σιγά μην το πάρουν πρέφα, επωφελήσου.. σκέψου ότι σε ταλαιπωρούν τόσο καιρό, άρα κάνεις απόσβεση χεχε

----------


## sdikr

> Για να το ακυρώσεις μπαίνεις στην πλατφόρμα του ΗΔΙΚΑ και ακυρώνεις την επιδότηση. Αλλά μην είσαι @#@$. Σιγά μην το πάρουν πρέφα, επωφελήσου.. σκέψου ότι σε ταλαιπωρούν τόσο καιρό, άρα κάνεις απόσβεση χεχε


Σκέψου μετά να το βρούνε και να του ζητάνε να το πληρώσει με πρόστιμο κλπ, άντε μετα να αποδείξει αυτός  πως δεν είναι ελέφαντας.


Θα μπορούσε να το κάνει με κάποιο εισιτήριο χάρτινο που δέχεται επαναφόρτιση

----------


## thourios

Θα το ακυρώσω στο τέλος του μήνα ουσιαστικά όταν θα λήξει και η εκτυπώσιμη εγγραφή που έχω αν δεν το έχουν ακυρωσει αυτόματα.
Λογικά θα έπρεπε να διακόπτεται αυτομάτως με τη διακοπή της ιδιότητας του άνεργου.
Αλίμονο να έμπαινε ο καθένας στο ΗΔΙΚΑ και να ζητάτε επιδότηση και να του την έδιναν χωρίς διασταύρωση στοιχείων.

----------


## ferongr

> Αλλά μην είσαι @#@$. Σιγά μην το πάρουν πρέφα, επωφελήσου..


Quote μούρλια για το θέμα "Είμαι ο μόνος που έχω χάσει την ελπίδα μου για τούτη την χώρα;".

----------


## shocked

> Αλλά μην είσαι @#@$. Σιγά μην το πάρουν πρέφα, επωφελήσου.. σκέψου ότι σε ταλαιπωρούν τόσο καιρό, άρα κάνεις απόσβεση χεχε


είπαμε να κλέψουμε και εμείς από το κράτος, αλλά μην το ξεφτιλίζουμε κιόλας. όπως είπε ο sdkir αν τους έρθει ειδοποίηση ότι δεν είσαι άνεργος και χρησιμοποιείς ακόμα το δικαίωμα μειωμένου, παίζει να σε πάνε και μέσα, δεν ξέρεις σε ποιον θα πέσεις...

----------


## manoulamou

ΑΠΟΡΙΑ 
Θεωρητικα οι ανεργοι επαναφορτιζουν ΜΟΝΟΝ μεσω των αυτοματων εκδοτηριων  και μολις τις τελευταιες μερες ενεργοποιηθηκε η ΕΠΙΔΟΤΗΣΗ, τι γινεται με τις προσωποιημενες καρτες ανεργων που εχουν ηδη συμπληρωσει μηνα απο την εκδοση αλλά δεν εχουν παει στα μηχανηματα;
 :Twisted Evil:

----------


## thourios

Κυκλοφορούν με το παλιό σύστημα μέχρι να κλείσουν οι πύλες τελείως λογικά. Αλλιώς δεν είναι δύσκολο να φορτίσουν την κάρτα τους με την επιδότηση.

----------


## ardi21

> ΑΠΟΡΙΑ 
> Θεωρητικα οι ανεργοι επαναφορτιζουν ΜΟΝΟΝ μεσω των αυτοματων εκδοτηριων  και μολις τις τελευταιες μερες ενεργοποιηθηκε η ΕΠΙΔΟΤΗΣΗ, τι γινεται με τις προσωποιημενες καρτες ανεργων που εχουν ηδη συμπληρωσει μηνα απο την εκδοση αλλά δεν εχουν παει στα μηχανηματα;


Φορτιζεις και απο την εφαρμογη αρκει να εχεις κινητο με NFC.

----------


## Zer0c00L

> Φορτιζεις και απο την εφαρμογη αρκει να εχεις κινητο με NFC.


εισαι σιγουρος για αυτο γιατι στην γνωστη ιστοσελιδα (athenstransport) λενε οτι δεν δουλευει η εφαρμογη

πανω κατω τα ιδια λενε και στον ΟΑΣΑ 

δεν εχω προσπαθησει να αγορασω μεσω εφαρμογης ωστε να δω τι ισχυει και τι οχι με τα δικα μου ματια οποτε τα λεω με καθε επιφυλαξη.

----------


## ardi21

> εισαι σιγουρος για αυτο γιατι στην γνωστη ιστοσελιδα (athenstransport) λενε οτι δεν δουλευει η εφαρμογη
> 
> πανω κατω τα ιδια λενε και στον ΟΑΣΑ 
> 
> δεν εχω προσπαθησει να αγορασω μεσω εφαρμογης ωστε να δω τι ισχυει και τι οχι με τα δικα μου ματια οποτε τα λεω με καθε επιφυλαξη.


Το εχω κανει και μου περασε την επιδοτηση. Βεβαια δεν εχω παει ακομα στο μετρο για να δω αν οντως ανοιγουν οι πυλες, αλλα δεν νομιζω να εχει προβλημα.

----------


## Zer0c00L

> Το εχω κανει και μου περασε την επιδοτηση. Βεβαια δεν εχω παει ακομα στο μετρο για να δω αν οντως ανοιγουν οι πυλες, αλλα δεν νομιζω να εχει προβλημα.


εγω απλα μετεφερα τις παρατηρησεις/παραπονα που εχουν κανει στην ιστοσελιδα athenstransport και στον ΟΑΣΑ οι χρηστες της εφαρμογης

προσωπικα την κατεβασα οταν ειδα εδω την ανακοινωση για την εφαρμογη οτι κυκλοφορησε

δεν μπορω να παρω θεση για την επιδοτηση καθως δεν ανηκω στην κατηγορια των χρηστων αυτων

εχω προσωποποιημενη καρτα και την επαναφορτιζω με ενιαιο 30 ημερων απο τους αυτοματους πωλητες δεν εχω προχωρησει σε συναλλαγη μεσω της εφαρμογης.

----------


## manoulamou

ΝΑΙ ΜΕΝ αλλά ακομη κι αν δουλευε κανονικα η εφαρμογη μεσω κινητων
(1) δεν διαθετουν ολοι οι ανεργοι smartphone
(2) δεν εχουν ολα τα κινητα android λειτουργικο...
Εγω ενδιαφερομαι γιατι ο  γιος μου εβγαλε την καρτα στις 13 Μαρτιου και την περασμενη εβδομαδα ενεργοποιηθηκε πληρως η ΕΠΙΔΟΤΗΣΗ {αυτο μου ειπε ο υπαλληλος στο γκισε***} και δεν πηγε ακομη σε αυτοματα εκδοτηριο.
ΠΕΡΙΤΤΟΝ να επισημανω οτι εχει πηξει η Αθηνα σε ΑΜΕΑ και ανεργους πχ στο Μαρουσι μονον ενας στους 20 περναει απο τις ανοιξε - κλεισε πυλες...  :Razz: 
***
η αναμονη λογω προβληματων στις καρτες αλλά και στα μηχανηματα ηταν απιστευτη!

----------


## Zer0c00L

> ΝΑΙ ΜΕΝ αλλά ακομη κι αν δουλευε κανονικα η εφαρμογη μεσω κινητων
> (1) δεν διαθετουν ολοι οι ανεργοι smartphone
> (2) δεν εχουν ολα τα κινητα android λειτουργικο...
> Εγω ενδιαφερομαι γιατι ο  γιος μου εβγαλε την καρτα στις 13 Μαρτιου και την περασμενη εβδομαδα ενεργοποιηθηκε πληρως η ΕΠΙΔΟΤΗΣΗ {αυτο μου ειπε ο υπαλληλος στο γκισε***} και δεν πηγε ακομη σε αυτοματα εκδοτηριο.
> ΠΕΡΙΤΤΟΝ να επισημανω οτι εχει πηξει η Αθηνα σε ΑΜΕΑ και ανεργους πχ στο Μαρουσι μονον ενας στους 20 περναει απο τις ανοιξε - κλεισε πυλες... 
> ***
> η αναμονη λογω προβληματων στις καρτες αλλά και στα μηχανηματα ηταν απιστευτη!


για το (1) συμφωνω οπως και για το (2)

περι ΑΜΕΑ και ΑΝΕΡΓΟΙ το βλεπω και το ζω καθημερινα (πολυ δωρεαν/τσαμπα) αφου αισθανομαι "λαλακας" που πληρωνω καθε μηνα το ενιαιο 30 ημερων για την καρτα...

----------


## takgeorg

Από τη πύλη των ΑΜΕΑ περνάνε σχεδόν όλοι για τους εξής λόγους : 
1.	Είναι φαρδιά και άνετη. 
2.	Είναι πάντα ανοιχτή.
3.	Είναι δωρεάν μια και δεν υπάρχει έλεγχος.
4.     Αυτοί που έχουν κάρτες βαριούνται να τις βγάλουν.

----------


## Zer0c00L

για αυτο πρεπει να κλεισουν οι πυλες αλλιως δεν θα χτυπαει κανεις καρτα ουτε θα αγοραζουν κομιστρα

----------


## manoulamou

Εαν δεν ξανα-ξεκινησουν αυστηροι ελεγχοι, δεν βλεπω προκοπη, ιδιως στα λεωφορεια!
Αλλά πώς να γινει αυτο, οσο το συστημα μπαζει απο παντου και υπαρχουν φοβερες καθυστερησεις ή  δυσλειτουργειες  (πχ αυτοματη ηλεκτρονικη διασυνδεση  ΗΔΙΚΑ -ΟΑΕΔ) ακομη;
Να μην μιλησουμε για την αρχικα ανυπαρκτη ενημερωση των πολιτων, εκτος ιντερνετ βεβαιως - βεβαιως!

----------


## ardi21

Η συντριπτικη πλειοψηφια χτυπαει καρτα και ας ειναι ανοιχτη η μια πυλη. Εγω αυτο εχω δει.

----------


## manoulamou

Δεν ξερω τι ωρες ή σε ποιο -  ποιους σταθμους του μετρο το παρατηρησες, παντως σε Ομονοια - Μαρουσι όπου κινουμαι εγω και ΚΥΡΙΩΣ στα λεωφορεια αποτελουν μειοψηφια οσοι κανουν χρηση των μηχανηματων ακυρωσης.  Σταδιακα αυξανονται μεν αλλά οχι τοσο ωστε να γινει πλειοψηφια και μαλιστα... συντριπτικη!
 :Twisted Evil:

----------


## Sovjohn

> Δεν ξερω τι ωρες ή σε ποιο -  ποιους σταθμους του μετρο το παρατηρησες, παντως σε Ομονοια - Μαρουσι όπου κινουμαι εγω και ΚΥΡΙΩΣ στα λεωφορεια αποτελουν μειοψηφια οσοι κανουν χρηση των μηχανηματων ακυρωσης.  Σταδιακα αυξανονται μεν αλλά οχι τοσο ωστε να γινει πλειοψηφια και μαλιστα... συντριπτικη!


Μπήκα σε 2-3 λεωφορεία και ήταν δράμα η κατάσταση, 2/10 άτομα και πολλά λέω χτυπούσαν το οτιδήποτε. Το θέμα είναι ότι για βλαμένους "φιλολαϊκούς" λόγους τα τρενάρουν αυτά, ενώ δε θα έπρεπε.

----------


## ckbond

Εγώ δηλώνω ένοχος... Ενώ έχω κάρτα απεριορίστων σε λεωφορεία δεν την χρησιμοποιώ ποτέ ενώ σε τρένο / Μετρό αν υπάρχει ανοιχτή πύλη βγαίνω από εκεί και χρησιμοποιώ την κάρτα μόνο για την περίπτωση να δω το υπόλοιπο των ημερών που έχω.

Πιστεύετε ότι πέρα από στατιστικούς λόγους υπάρχει κάποια άλλη επίπτωση στον τρόπο χρήσης της κάρτας που κάνω...??? (Η ερώτηση / απορία μου είναι απόλυτα ειλικρινής χωρίς ίχνος ειρωνείας...  :Embarassed:  )

----------


## Zer0c00L

κανονικα η προσωποποιημενη κάρτα με ενιαιο εισιτηριο 30 ημερων ειναι σαν να εχεις παλιου τυπου απεριοριστη 
δεν χρειαζεται να την χτυπησεις παρα μονο την πρωτη φορα για ενεργοποιηση

δυστυχως ομως το εχουν κανει λαθος το συστημα 

ετσι απαιτειται να την χτυπας καθε φορα που μπαινεις (εισοδο) σε λεωφορειο/τρολλει και τραμ
και να την χτυπας καθε φορα που μπαινεις (εισοδο) η βγαινεις (εξοδο) απο ηλεκτρικο/μετρο

για να αποδωσει το συστημα πρεπει να κλεισουν ολες οι πυλες 

να υπαρχει ελεγχος σε τρενα / λεωφορεια / τρολλευ και φυσικα τα αναλογα προστιμα

εφοσον λυθουν τα ζητηματα με ΑΜΕΑ/ΑΝΕΡΓΟΥΣ (ΗΔΙΚΑ/ΟΑΕΔ/κτλ)
και φυσικα υπαρχει μεριμνα για καταστασεις εκτακτης αναγκης να μπορει να εκκενωθει σταθμος κτλ...

για το Ηλεκτρονικο Εισιτηριο κατα την προσωπικη μου αποψη επρεπε να αντιγραψουν το συστημα που υπαρχει στην ολλανδια το οποιο ειναι τελειο απο ολες τις αποψεις.

----------


## manoulamou

> κανονικα η προσωποποιημενη κάρτα με ενιαιο εισιτηριο 30 ημερων ειναι σαν να εχεις παλιου τυπου απεριοριστη 
> δεν χρειαζεται να την χτυπησεις παρα μονο την πρωτη φορα για ενεργοποιηση
> 
> δυστυχως ομως το εχουν κανει λαθος το συστημα 
> 
> ετσι απαιτειται να την χτυπας καθε φορα που μπαινεις (εισοδο) σε λεωφορειο/τρολλει και τραμ
> και να την χτυπας καθε φορα που μπαινεις (εισοδο) η βγαινεις (εξοδο) απο ηλεκτρικο/μετρο
> 
> για να αποδωσει το συστημα πρεπει να κλεισουν ολες οι πυλες 
> ...


ΕΧΕΙΣ ΔΙΚΙΟ ΑΠΟΛΥΤΟ  :Respekt:  αλλά τα σαΐνια ηταν ικανα, να χασουν στην... μεταφραση ακομη και το πιο ιδανικο μοντελο... 
Αληθεια ποιο ακριβως συστημα αντεγραψαν οι εργολαβοι τους;  :Thinking:

----------


## ATG

Μια χαρά είναι το σύστημα, αρκεί οι οδηγοί να επιτρέψουν επιβίβαση μόνο από την πρώτη πόρτα.

----------


## ferongr

Δεν υπάρχει περίπτωση να γίνει κάτι τέτοιο, θα απαιτούνται περισσότερα οχήματα/οδηγοί για να διατηρηθούν οι ίδιες συχνότητες δρομολογίων λόγω της πολύ μεγαλύτερης καθυστέρησης σε κάθε στάση.

----------


## Zer0c00L

> Μια χαρά είναι το σύστημα, αρκεί οι οδηγοί να επιτρέψουν επιβίβαση μόνο από την πρώτη πόρτα.


Στην Ελλάδα δεν μπορεί να γίνει αν μου έλεγες για οποιαδήποτε άλλη ευρωπαϊκή χώρα θα σου έλεγα ότι γίνεται

----------


## manoulamou

Μην ξεχνατε υπαρχουν και τα λεωφορεια ακορντεον πχ Α7 ή 550 που χρησιμοποιω εγω απο και προς Μαρουσι.  Εκει η τοποθετηση ακυρωτικων εχει γινει εξ αρχης κοντα σε ΟΛΕΣ τις θυρες... ΕΠΙΣΗΣ σε ωρες αιχμης που ο κοσμος παει στις δουλειες του αυτο θα προκαλουσε φοβερη καθυστερηση στα δρομολογια! 
 :Whistle:

----------


## Zer0c00L

> Μην ξεχνατε υπαρχουν και τα λεωφορεια ακορντεον πχ Α7 ή 550 που χρησιμοποιω εγω απο και προς Μαρουσι.  Εκει η τοποθετηση ακυρωτικων εχει γινει εξ αρχης κοντα σε ΟΛΕΣ τις θυρες... ΕΠΙΣΗΣ σε ωρες αιχμης που ο κοσμος παει στις δουλειες του αυτο θα προκαλουσε φοβερη καθυστερηση στα δρομολογια!


σε αλλες πιο πολιτισμενες σοβαρες ευρωπαικες χωρες η εισοδος και η επικυρωση του εισιτηριου γινεται μονο στην μπροστινη πορτα και η εξοδος απο τις αλλες πορτες
οπως ειπα επισης υπαρχει πιο σωστο και αξιοπιστο ηλεκτρονικο εισιτηριο σε αλλη σοβαρη ευρωπαικη χωρα

δυστυχως στην δικη μας χωρα (ελλαδα) δεν εφαρμοστηκε τιποτα σωστα για αυτο αντιμετωπιζουμε διαφορα θεματα...

----------


## daywalker06

> ΕΠΙΣΗΣ σε ωρες αιχμης που ο κοσμος παει στις δουλειες του αυτο θα προκαλουσε φοβερη καθυστερηση στα δρομολογια!


Aφου τα μυαλωμένα δίποδα ζώα ορμάνε οταν ανοίξει η πόρτα λες και δεν υπάρχει αύριο

----------


## sdikr

> Aφου τα μυαλωμένα δίποδα ζώα ορμάνε οταν ανοίξει η πόρτα λες και δεν υπάρχει αύριο


Αυτό τους λέω και εγώ,  περιμένετε να μπούμε εμείς και μετά βγαίνετε εσεις  :Mr. Green:

----------


## Rookie

> Αυτό τους λέω και εγώ,  περιμένετε να μπούμε εμείς και μετά βγαίνετε εσεις


Μέχρι να πάρει σβάρνα κανένας με διπλάσια κυβικα απο τα δικά σου που θα βγαίνει....  :ROFL:

----------


## manoulamou

Τα υπολοιπα ζωα ακομη και εκτος... ζουγκλας ειναι πολυ πιο... αξιοκρατικα!
Εδω όπου ουτε μια ουρα της προκοπης δεν τηρουμε, οποιος προλαβει το καθισμα ειδε!
 :Twisted Evil:

----------


## jap

Είδαμε και τους πολιτισμένους και ευγενικούς τι κάνουν  :Razz: 


*Spoiler:*




https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E7kor5nHtZQ

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vyNBONQRbVw
(δείτε τα λάστιχα του λεωφορείου πόσο έχουν καθήσει)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Qi-xUsSfIOI
(κι αυτή είναι η λύση αν το ακυρωτικό βρίσκεται μόνο μπροστά)

----------


## Zer0c00L

> Είδαμε και τους πολιτισμένους και ευγενικούς τι κάνουν 
> 
> 
> *Spoiler:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E7kor5nHtZQ
> ...


αρα εδω εχουμε ακομα μελλον...

ωραιες εικονες...

----------


## takgeorg

*Γνωρίζετε πόσες μέρες πριν τη λήξη τους, φορτώνοντε οι κάρτες ανέργων ΑΜΕΑ ;*

----------


## WAntilles

> για το Ηλεκτρονικο Εισιτηριο κατα την προσωπικη μου αποψη επρεπε να αντιγραψουν το συστημα που υπαρχει στην ολλανδια το οποιο ειναι τελειο απο ολες τις αποψεις.


Μα αυτό υποτίθεται ότι αντέγραψαν.

----------


## Zer0c00L

> Μα αυτό υποτίθεται ότι αντέγραψαν.


στην φαντασια τους και μονο

το συστημα της ολλανδιας ειναι πετυχημενο 100% και δουλευει τελεια 100%

το συστημα της ελλαδας (LG) δουλευει με πολυ προχειροτητα και εχει πολλες ατελειες ακομα
δεν μπορω να ξερω τις ατελειες στις πλαστικες καρτες και στα χαρτινα εισιτηρια
παντως την εφαρμογη δεν μπορεις να την πεις τελεια...

αυτα ειναι τα σχολια μου 

εχω ATH.ENA.CARD προσωποποιημενη
χρησιμοποιω ενιαιο 30 ημερων (30 ευρω) πληρωμενο απο την εργασια μου
εχω smartphone με NFC και την εφαρμογη
εχω λογαριασμο στο athenacard.gr

εννοειται οτι τα σχολια/παρατηρησεις/προβληματα κτλ τα λεω και κατα ιδιαν στον ΟΑΣΑ οπου συνεργαζομαι σε επαγγελματικο επιπεδο καθως αγοραζουμε μαζικα ATH ENA CARD . ATH ENA TICKET

----------


## manoulamou

Στην προσωποποιημενη καρτα του ανεργου υιου υστερα απο κατι μερες θολωσε και μετα εσβησε σχεδον τελειως η φωτογραφια. Την φορτισε την πρωτη φορα αλλά ΑΠΟΡΩ τι γινεται σε περιπτωση ελεγχου;  :Cool:

----------


## GeorgeH

> Στην προσωποποιημενη καρτα του ανεργου υιου υστερα απο κατι μερες θολωσε και μετα εσβησε σχεδον τελειως η φωτογραφια. Την φορτισε την πρωτη φορα αλλά ΑΠΟΡΩ τι γινεται σε περιπτωση ελεγχου;


Δε θα υπάρξει κανένα πρόβλημα, αρκεί να υπάρχει προϊόν σε ισχύ φυσικά. Συμβαίνουν κι αυτά, υπάρχει και η "αστοχία", δε θα μας πάρουν τα κεφάλια! Αν την έχεις χύμα (στην τσέπη πχ) επόμενο να συμβεί λόγω τριβής.

----------


## WAntilles

Όχι μόνο τριβή αλλά και ιδρώτας.

----------


## ferongr

Αυτές που βγήκαν πάντως από τα κεντρικά της OAΣΑ και εστάλησαν με courier έχουν πολύ καλή ποιότητα (σκληρό υλικό και πλαστικοποίηση) και δεν βλέπω να ξεβάφουν.

----------


## Zer0c00L

Προσοχή με τις κάρτες αλλά και με τα εισιτήρια μην τα έχετε κοντά σε κινητά καθώς μπορεί να δημιουργηθεί πρόβλημα 
Αυτό με την ποιότητα παίζει ρολο

----------


## sdikr

> Προσοχή με τις κάρτες αλλά και με τα εισιτήρια μην τα έχετε κοντά σε κινητά καθώς μπορεί να δημιουργηθεί πρόβλημα 
> Αυτό με την ποιότητα παίζει ρολο


Που το λέει αυτό;
Γιατί μιλάμε για τις ίδιες κάρτες/εισιτήρια που έχει εφαρμογή για χρήση στο κινητό για να δεις τι έχει η κάρτα/εισιτήριο
Μιλάμε ακόμα για την ίδια τεχνολογία που έχουν εδώ και χρόνια οι διάφορες χρεωστικές - πιστωτικές και υπάρχουν θήκες για κινητά με ενσωματωμένες θήκες για κάρτες

----------


## manoulamou

ΝΑΙ αλλά τελικα υπαρχει ή οχι προβλημα (οχι μονον με ανεργους) γενικα με τις ΠΡΟΣΩΠΟΠΟΙΗΜΕΝΕΣ στις οποιες δεν θα φαινεται το... ΠΡΟΣΩΠΟ σε λιγο. Βεβαια  διασταυρωση γινεται και μεσω αστυνομικων δελτιων, τα οποια υποχρεουμαστε να φερουμε παντα μαζι μας!

----------


## Zer0c00L

> Που το λέει αυτό;
> Γιατί μιλάμε για τις ίδιες κάρτες/εισιτήρια που έχει εφαρμογή για χρήση στο κινητό για να δεις τι έχει η κάρτα/εισιτήριο
> Μιλάμε ακόμα για την ίδια τεχνολογία που έχουν εδώ και χρόνια οι διάφορες χρεωστικές - πιστωτικές και υπάρχουν θήκες για κινητά με ενσωματωμένες θήκες για κάρτες


Αυτό μου το είπαν στα γραφεία του ΟΑΣΑ (Μετσόβου 15) στον 1ο όροφο που βγάζουν τις κάρτες και τα εισιτήρια

Όπως επίσης έχει συμβεί σε μια προσωποποιημένη κάρτα και σε δύο εισιτήρια των 10+1 διαδρομών 

Βέβαια σε όλες τις περιπτώσεις υπήρξε αντικατάσταση

Εγώ την προσωποποιημένη κάρτα την έχω στην ίδια θήκη με το κινητό

----------


## sdikr

> ΝΑΙ αλλά τελικα υπαρχει ή οχι προβλημα (οχι μονον με ανεργους) γενικα με τις ΠΡΟΣΩΠΟΠΟΙΗΜΕΝΕΣ στις οποιες δεν θα φαινεται το... ΠΡΟΣΩΠΟ σε λιγο. Βεβαια  διασταυρωση γινεται και μεσω αστυνομικων δελτιων, τα οποια υποχρεουμαστε να φερουμε παντα μαζι μας!



Μπορεί να πάει να την αλλάξει ώστε να μην έχει κανένα θέμα.




> Αντικατάσταση λόγω απώλειας, κλοπής, δυσλειτουργίας
> 
> Σε περίπτωση απώλειας, κλοπής, δυσλειτουργίας της προσωποποιημένης κάρτας σας, θα πρέπει να την δηλώσετε το συντομότερο δυνατόν στο Κέντρο Εξυπηρέτησης Πελατών στο σταθμό Μετρό του Συντάγματος  και να ζητήσετε την αντικατάστασή της.
> 
> Για την επανέκδοση προσωποποιημένης κάρτας θα πρέπει επίσης να προσκομίσετε :
> 
>     Το δελτίο αστυνομικής ταυτότητας ή το διαβατήριό σας
>     Πρόσφατη φωτογραφία σας. Αν δεν έχετε, θα φωτογραφηθείτε επί τόπου
>     Επίσημο έγγραφο με το οποίο να πιστοποιείται ο ΑΜΚΑ σας σε έντυπη ή ηλεκτρονική μορφή (π.χ. φωτογραφία με το κινητό του επίσημου εγγράφου).
> ...

----------


## shocked

υπάρχουν στα βιβλιοπωλεία ειδικά διάφανα "τσεπάκια" για κάρτες μεγέθους πιστωτικής. πάρτε ένα και βάλτε την κάρτα εκεί ώστε να μην έχει τριβή με άλλα υλικά/υφάσματα.

----------


## GeorgeH

> ΝΑΙ αλλά τελικα υπαρχει ή οχι προβλημα (οχι μονον με ανεργους) γενικα με τις ΠΡΟΣΩΠΟΠΟΙΗΜΕΝΕΣ στις οποιες δεν θα φαινεται το... ΠΡΟΣΩΠΟ σε λιγο. Βεβαια  διασταυρωση γινεται και μεσω αστυνομικων δελτιων, τα οποια υποχρεουμαστε να φερουμε παντα μαζι μας!


Πρακτικά θα έχει γίνει ανώνυμη(!!) οπότε πάλι δε βλέπω το πρόβλημα αρκεί να υπάρχει προϊόν κομίστρου σε ισχύ. Φαντάζομαι ότι αν είναι σε κάποια κατηγορία που δικαιούται μειωμένη/δωρεάν μετακίνηση τότε θα πρέπει να φέρει το αντίστοιχο αποδεικτικό σε περίπτωση που του ζητηθεί. Αν πάλι ανησυχείτε τόσο, το καλύτερο που έχετε να κάνετε είναι να προβείτε σε αντικατάσταση. Για μένα είναι περιτή αυτή η ενέργεια αλλά...

----------


## manoulamou

Το ωραιο ειναι πως αγχωνομαστε εμεις που θελουμε να ειμαστε νομοτυποι,
 ενω γινεται  Ο χαμος με τους ΔΗΘΕΝ ανεργους - ΑΜΕΑ,  ιδιως στα λεωφορεια, όπου δεν υπαρχουν μπαρες υπαρχουν μπαρες και μπαινουν απο ολες τις πορτες... 
 :Twisted Evil:  
Αμην και πότε να κλεισουν τα τουρνικε και να ΞΕΚΙΝΗΣΟΥΝ επι τελους σαρωτικοι  ΕΛΕΓΧΟΙ!!!

----------


## bobis

Καλημέρα παιδιά!

Εχω προσωποποιημένη athena card και κινητό που υποστηρίζει NFC. Μπορώ με κάποιο τρόπο να περάσω τα στοιχεία της κάρτας στο κινητό (δλδ ακόμα και το NFC tag της) με αποτέλεσμα να χρησιμοποιώ το κινητό αντί για κάρτα κατά την επικύρωση στα νέα μηχανήματα/πύλες NFC που υπάρχουν στις στάσεις μετρό και τράμ? (όπως ακριβώς γίνεται στο samsung pay με NFC, που έχεις περάσει την πιστωτική στο κινητό)


Το μόνο που βρήκα και δεν ξέρω αν δουλεύει είναι η φόρτιση της κάρτας από το κινητό μέσω NFC μέσω του ειδικού app

Ευχαριστώ.

----------


## nnn

ΟΧΙ....

η φόρτιση λειτουργεί κανονικά.

----------


## bobis

> ΟΧΙ....
> 
> η φόρτιση λειτουργεί κανονικά.


Kρίμα, θα ήταν καλή πατέντα/διευκόλυνση

----------


## Rookie

> ΟΧΙ....
> 
> η φόρτιση λειτουργεί κανονικά.


Αυτό ισχύει και για φόρτιση με επιδότηση (ανέργων);

----------


## ferongr

Ναι, και αυτή δουλεύει κανονικά

----------


## Rookie

> Ναι, και αυτή δουλεύει κανονικά


Για κάποιο ανεξηγητο λογο δεν μπορω να συνδεθω στην εφαρμογη απο το κινητο αλλα ουτε και απο τη σελιδα athena card σσε  ηλεκτρονικο υπολογιστη. Βαζω τον αριθμο της καρτας και απο κατω εκει που ζηταει τον κωδικο βαζω το pin που ειχα επιλεξει οταν εκανα την εγγραφη αλλα δεν με συνδεει. Ακομα και με την επιλογη επαναφορας κωδικου δεν μου αναγνωριζει τα στοιχεια που βαζω. Δοκιμασα να ξανακανω εγγραφη αλλα μου ειπε οτι με αυτα τα στοιχεια υπαρχει εγγραφη.,,, Τι κανουμε σε τετοιες περιπτωσεις?

----------


## ferongr

Ο κωδικός δεν είναι ο PIN, είναι κανονικός κωδικός με αλφαριθμητικούς χαρακτήρες και συμβόλων/σημείων στίξης που δημιουργείς έδω. Ο κωδικός που θα βάλεις πρέπει απαραίτητα να έχει ένα σύμβολο/σημείο στίξης και ένα αριθμό απ' ότι κατάλαβα.

----------


## xmperop1

Από ενημέρωση που είχε ο αδελφός  μου ( επιδότηση ανέργων) όταν του έκανε τα ίδια κόλπα η κάρτα του.
Πρέπει να εκδοθεί καινούρια κάρτα γιατί σε πολλές κάρτες υπάρχει πρόβλημα.
Χρειάζεται έκδοση ΝΕΑΣ κάρτας, και κατόπιν κατάργηση της παλιάς από την εφαρμογή, και πάλι η διαδικασία ενεργοποίησης της νέας κάρτας με την εφαρμογή.
Για να γεμίσει πρέπει να απευθυνθείς σε μηχάνημα.

----------


## Zer0c00L

νομιζω οτι κατι εχετε μπερδεψει

αλλο το pin οταν εκδιδεις την καρτα
αλλο ο κωδικος στο athenacard.gr

ειναι δυο διαφορετικα πραγματα

το πρωτο (pin) χρειαζεται για αν χρειαστει να ξανα εκδοσεις καρτα να διαγραψουν την παλια
το δευτερο (κωδικος) χρειαζεται για να κανεις διαφορα πραγματα στην ιστοσελιδα athenacard.gr

ετσι θα μου επιτρεψετε να πω οτι κατι δεν κανετε καλα

----------


## Rookie

> Ο κωδικός δεν είναι ο PIN, είναι κανονικός κωδικός με αλφαριθμητικούς χαρακτήρες και συμβόλων/σημείων στίξης που δημιουργείς έδω. Ο κωδικός που θα βάλεις πρέπει απαραίτητα να έχει ένα σύμβολο/σημείο στίξης και ένα αριθμό απ' ότι κατάλαβα.


Ευχαριστω πολυ για τις πληροφοριες, ειχες δικιο επρεπε να ορισω κωδικο ενω εγω νομιζα οτι επρεπε να καταχωρησω το pin. Και παλι ευχαριστω.  :One thumb up:

----------


## manoulamou

Η κορη μου εβγαλε καρτα προσωποποιημενη ουσα ανεργη, δεν προλαβε να την φορτισει με επιδοτηση
και στο μεταξυ βρηκε  ημι-απασχοληση. 
Γυριζει αεροπορικως μπορει να την φορτισει με κομιστρο στα ΑΥΤΟΜΑΤΑ ή πρωτα πρεπει να παει στο γκισε; Ρωταω επειδη ειναι ΔΙΑΦΟΡΕΤΙΚΟ το ποσο απο/προς Αεροδρομιο...
Μηπως πρεπει να βαλει χρηματικο ποσο αντι των εισιτηριων;

----------


## WAntilles

Να βάλει χρηματικό ποσό αντί εισιτηρίων.

Ούτως ή άλλως οι κάρτες δεν αποθηκεύουν εισιτήρια στην τελική.

Χρηματικό ποσό αποθηκεύουν, και χρηματικό ποσό ξοδεύουν.

----------


## ferongr

Το προφίλ ανεργίας καλύπτει και το αεροδρόμιο προς αεροδρόμιο με το μετρό. Εφόσον δεν της έχουν κολλήσει ακόμα ένσημα τεχνικά το σύστημα θα τη δείχνει ακόμα άνεργη οπότε θα μπορέσει να περάσει την επιδότηση στα μηχανήματα του αεροδρομίου. Διαφορετικά φορτώνει χρηματικό ποσό η μεμονωμένα εισιτήρια για να κινηθεί.

----------


## mezger

> Να βάλει χρηματικό ποσό αντί εισιτηρίων.
> 
> Ούτως ή άλλως οι κάρτες δεν αποθηκεύουν εισιτήρια στην τελική.
> 
> Χρηματικό ποσό αποθηκεύουν, και χρηματικό ποσό ξοδεύουν.


Αποθηκεύουν χρηματικό ποσό και εισητήρια, ανεξάρτητα.
Μπορείς να έχεις π.χ. 30 ημερών, ή το πακέτο των 10+1 εισητηρίων, και επιπλέον ένα ποσό (από το οποίο θα τραβήξει αν πας καλή ώρα αεροδρόμιο).

----------


## manoulamou

:Worthy: 
Σας ευχαριστω για τις πληροφοριες, μου ειπε να μην ανησυχω, απλα ενα επιπλεον εξοδο, τα μετραει μεχρι το cent. Για να γυρισει, ειχε κλεισει την πτηση τρεις εβδομαδες νωριτερα...




> Αποθηκεύουν χρηματικό ποσό και εισητήρια, ανεξάρτητα.
> Μπορείς να έχεις π.χ. 30 ημερών, ή το πακέτο των 10+1 εισητηρίων, και επιπλέον ένα ποσό (από το οποίο θα τραβήξει αν πας καλή ώρα αεροδρόμιο).


Αυτο δεν ηξερα οτι γινεται...  :One thumb up:

----------


## Red Yonko

Καλύτερα ήταν πριν αλλά τέλος πάντων  :Thumb down: 

Το εισιτήριο από που το αγοράζεις; Από περίπτερα;

----------


## shocked

> Καλύτερα ήταν πριν αλλά τέλος πάντων 
> 
> Το εισιτήριο από που το αγοράζεις; Από περίπτερα;


καλύτερα όταν έχανε εκατομύρια απο λαθρεπιβάτες; καλύτερα όταν μια χρονιά το πήγαν 1.7€, και παραλίγο να το κάνουν 2€;
αν στον περιπτερά έχουν δώσει POS, ναι παίρνεις και απο περίπτερο.

----------


## Red Yonko

Παλιά είχες κάρτα και ήσουν μάγκας. Τώρα θέλει συνέχεια ανανέωση.

----------


## shocked

> Παλιά είχες κάρτα και ήσουν μάγκας. Τώρα θέλει συνέχεια ανανέωση.


παλιά αν πέρναγε η διορία ΔΕΝ είχες κάρτα και ΔΕΝ ήσουν μάγκας. τώρα την βάζεις όποτε θες χωρις να σε περιορίζει σε κάτι. το σκεπτικό σου είναι άστοχο

----------


## manoulamou

ΣΩΣΤΑ αλλά τοσο η καρτα οσο και το ticket εαν δεν μηδενισθουν, δεν μπορεις να ΠΡΟΣΘΕΣΕΙΣ κομιστρο και εαν δεν εισαι κοντα σε εκδοτηριο ή δεν εχεις το app στο τηλεφωνο, την πατησες!

 :Thinking: 

ΥΓ πολλα ΔΕΝ

----------


## ferongr

Τουλάχιστον τα μηνιαία και το κόμιστρο των ανέργων μπορείς να τα ξαναφορτώσεις πριν λήξει το προηγούμενο, δεν χρειάζεται να περιμένεις να λήξουν.

----------


## pluss

> ΣΩΣΤΑ αλλά τοσο η καρτα οσο και το ticket εαν δεν μηδενισθουν, δεν μπορεις να ΠΡΟΣΘΕΣΕΙΣ κομιστρο και εαν δεν εισαι κοντα σε εκδοτηριο ή δεν εχεις το app στο τηλεφωνο, την πατησες!
> 
> 
> 
> ΥΓ πολλα ΔΕΝ


Αυτό που λες ισχύει μόνο για το ATH.ENA Ticket. Στην ATH.ENA Card δεν υπάρχουν τέτοιοι περιορισμοί. Μπορείς να της βάλεις όποιο κόμιστρο θες, όποτε θες.

----------


## Red Yonko

Το ticket είναι πιο ακριβό από το προηγούμενο εισιτήριο;

----------


## Saxtus

Το ATH.ENA TICKET δεν είναι συμβατό με την εφαρμογή του κινητού.

Με τις παλιές κάρτες με τα κουπόνια, περνούσε μέσα ο τζαμπατζής και νόμιζες ότι έχει κάρτα. Πλέον όλοι όσοι δεν επικυρώσουν είναι κατακριτέοι.

- - - Updated - - -




> Το ticket είναι πιο ακριβό από το προηγούμενο εισιτήριο;


Είναι πιο φτηνό από το παλιό εισιτήριο αν πάρεις πακέτο των 10 γιατί δίνει ένα παραπάνω ως δώρο.

----------


## manoulamou

Και στο πακετο των 5, ακομη και των 2, ειχε στις αρχες bonus, δεν ξερω ΕΑΝ συνεχιζεται ακομη!
 :Whistle:

----------


## Red Yonko

Οι μηχανές στα λεωφορεία για τα παλιά εισιτήρια δεν θα βγουν;

----------


## ferongr

Έχω δει μερικά οχήματα που έχουν βγει. Λογικά όταν μπαίνουν για συντήρηση τότε γινεται η εργασία απεγκατάστασης, δεν υπάρχει λόγος να βγει όχημα εκτός κυκλοφορίας μόνο και μόνο για τα ακυρωτικά.

----------


## Red Yonko

Α και μια ακόμα ερώτηση, ο αριθμός που έχουν είναι και καλά πόσα εισιτήρια έχουν χτυπηθεί;

----------


## ferongr

Στα παλιά ακυρωτικά; Ναι.

----------


## manoulamou

ΕΔΩ παντως μερικες φορες ξερουν πολυ περισσοτερα απο εδω:  
_ΣΤΟΙΧΕΙΑ ΕΠΙΚΟΙΝΩΝΙΑΣ ΜΕ ΤΙΣ ΕΤΑΙΡΕΙΕΣ ΑΣΤΙΚΩΝ ΣΥΓΚΟΙΝΩΝΙΩΝ_
 :Twisted Evil:

----------


## Red Yonko

Ολα τα σαιτς που έχουν τέτοιο στυλάκι είναι καλύτερα: https://www.athenstransport.com/

----------


## stamka

εγω μηνες περιμενω να ερθει η καρτα σπιτι και τιποτα ....
Πηγα να ξανακανω αιτηση στο σιτε αλλα δε μ αφηνει λεει οτι εχει ηδη γινει ...

----------


## Saxtus

Μπορείς να πας σε γκισέ, να κάνεις ακύρωση της προηγούμενης αίτησης, να πληρώσεις 2€ λόγω ακύρωσης και να βγάλεις εκεί νέα.

----------


## Red Yonko

> εγω μηνες περιμενω να ερθει η καρτα σπιτι και τιποτα ....
> Πηγα να ξανακανω αιτηση στο σιτε αλλα δε μ αφηνει λεει οτι εχει ηδη γινει ...


Οντως! Σχετικά με τις παραγγελίες είναι άσχημα τα πράγματα...

----------


## sdikr

> εγω μηνες περιμενω να ερθει η καρτα σπιτι και τιποτα ....
> Πηγα να ξανακανω αιτηση στο σιτε αλλα δε μ αφηνει λεει οτι εχει ηδη γινει ...


Το πιο πιθανό είναι η κάρτα σου να πήγε αλλού και να την έχει κρατήσει κάποιος
Δεν τους κάνεις ενα τηλέφωνο;

----------


## jap

> Το πιο πιθανό είναι η κάρτα σου να πήγε αλλού και να την έχει κρατήσει κάποιος
> Δεν τους κάνεις ενα τηλέφωνο;


Στο ταχυδρομείο που πήγα για άλλη δουλειά, κατάλαβα ότι χειρίζονται τις κάρτες όπως τα τραπεζικά συστημένα, δεν τις δίνουν καν σε εκπρόσωπο με τη στάνταρ μέθοδο των ΕΛΤΑ, πρέπει ή να πας ο ίδιος ή να κάνεις κανονική εξουσιοδότηση. Πιο πιθανό να χάθηκε κάπου, να ήταν σε αυτές που είχαν βάλει φωτιά κ.λπ. 

Αφού υπάρχει η λύση της ακύρωσης και έκδοσης καινούργιας, εγώ τουλάχιστον αυτό θα έκανα να τελειώνει η ταλαιπωρία.

----------


## silverblue

Απορώ ποιος έφτιαξε αυτήν την ιστοσελίδα. Χειρότερη υλοποίηση SSL δεν έχω δει.

----------


## Red Yonko

Που ακριβώς είναι η λανθασμένη υλοποίηση SSL?

Που ναι το λάθος; https://athenacard.gr/index.jsp

----------


## silverblue

Λανθασμένη δεν είναι, εφόσον δουλεύει κανονικά. Κατ' εμέ είναι κακή γιατί εν έτει 2018 χρησιμοποιεί:
- Απλό RSA για ανταλλαγή κλειδιών, χωρίς Elliptic Curves, Diffie-Hellman κλπ
- 3DES και RC4 για κρυπτογράφηση, με τον 3DES να είναι αδύναμος αλγόριθμος και τον RC4 να απαγορεύεται πια η χρήση του
- SHA1 και MD5 για ακεραιότητα, όπου και οι δύο αλγόριθμοι έχουν "σπάσει" (έχουν βρεθεί collisions)

Τέλος, δεν υπάρχει ούτε AES ούτε SHA2 - σύγχρονοι δηλαδή αλγόριθμοι - πράγμα πολύ κακό και παράξενο για σελίδα που "βγήκε στον αέρα" πριν ούτε ένα χρόνο. Περισσότερα εδώ: https://www.ssllabs.com/ssltest/anal...=athenacard.gr

----------


## Red Yonko

Καλα και συ για Ελλάδδδδα μια χαρα πιστεύω είναι  :ROFL: 

Δεν θα νομίζω κάποιος που απλά θέλει να πληροφορηθεί για το athena ticket να το κοιτάξει αυτό...

----------


## silverblue

Η συγκεκριμένη σελίδα δεν είναι μόνο για ενημέρωση. Είναι σελίδα όπου επίσης:
- Συμπληρώνεις τα στοιχεία σου (ΑΜΚΑ μεταξύ άλλων) για να βγάλεις κάρτα
- Κάνεις login με τον αριθμό της κάρτας και τον κωδικό σου
- Αγοράζεις εισιτήρια με πιστωτική/χρεωστική κάρτα (ευτυχώς οι πληρωμές γίνονται στο σύστημα ΔΙΑΣ που είναι πιο ασφαλές)

----------


## Red Yonko

Το SSL για φάτσα δεν το βάζεις μονο;

----------


## patrickdrd

και που αγοράζεις όμως νομίζω πάλι πρέπει να περάσεις την κάρτα απ'το άσπρο μηχάνημα για να ενεργοποιηθεί

----------


## Πύρρος

> και που αγοράζεις όμως νομίζω πάλι πρέπει να περάσεις την κάρτα απ'το άσπρο μηχάνημα για να ενεργοποιηθεί


Ή από κινητό android με NFC

----------


## patrickdrd

δηλαδη; την φορτιζεις απ το site με την πιστωτικη/χρεωστικη και μετα βαζεις την athenacard στην εφαρμογη σε κινητο,
την διαβαζει με το nfc και την ενεργοποιει;
με αυτη την διαδικασια δεν χρειαζεται να περασεις απ το ασπρο μηχανημα;
γιατι ετσι μου ειχε πει καποιος, οτι περνας απ το ασπρο μηχανημα σε καθε περιπτωση

----------


## Saxtus

> δηλαδη; την φορτιζεις απ το site με την πιστωτικη/χρεωστικη και μετα βαζεις την athenacard στην εφαρμογη σε κινητο,
> την διαβαζει με το nfc και την ενεργοποιει;
> με αυτη την διαδικασια δεν χρειαζεται να περασεις απ το ασπρο μηχανημα;


Σωστά το λες. Το έχω κάνει και για μένα και για φίλο από το κινητό μου (έχω Android, έχει iOS).
Δεν χρειάστηκε άσπρο μηχάνημα για κανέναν από τους δυο μας.

----------


## Zus

> δηλαδη; την φορτιζεις απ το site με την πιστωτικη/χρεωστικη και μετα βαζεις την athenacard στην εφαρμογη σε κινητο,
> την διαβαζει με το nfc και την ενεργοποιει;
> με αυτη την διαδικασια δεν χρειαζεται να περασεις απ το ασπρο μηχανημα;
> γιατι ετσι μου ειχε πει καποιος, οτι περνας απ το ασπρο μηχανημα σε καθε περιπτωση


Την φορτίζει μέσω του app κατευθείαν.

----------


## patrickdrd

οκ, ευχαριστω, θα το δοκιμασω στην επομενη

----------


## gcf

Μόνο για προσωποποιημένη κάρτα τα παραπάνω.

----------


## Rookie

Ενημερωτικά τα μηχανήματα αναγνώστες καρτών σε σταθμούς του Προαστιακού εμφανίζουν προβλήματα με τις καρτες. Δηλαδη τη βγάζουν χωρις υπολοιπο ενω υπάρχει υπόλοιπο. Τουλαχιστον αυτο μου ειπαν οταν μου συνεβη πρόσφατα σε σταθμο Προαστιακού οπου εφαγα ακυρο και μετα σε σταθμο του Μετρό η καρτα δουλεψε κανονικα.

----------


## Red Yonko

> Ενημερωτικά τα μηχανήματα αναγνώστες καρτών σε σταθμούς του Προαστιακού εμφανίζουν προβλήματα με τις καρτες. Δηλαδη τη βγάζουν χωρις υπολοιπο ενω υπάρχει υπόλοιπο. Τουλαχιστον αυτο μου ειπαν οταν μου συνεβη πρόσφατα σε σταθμο Προαστιακού οπου εφαγα ακυρο και μετα σε σταθμο του Μετρό η καρτα δουλεψε κανονικα.


Τους έκανες παρατήρηση;

----------


## hemlock

Κάτι που με παραξένεψε λίγο.  
Προσπάθησα να ανανεώσω το χάρτινο εισιτήριο της μάνας [0,6 x (10+1)] πληρώνοντας με κάρτα και μου έβγαλε καινούργιο ο υπάλληλος. Κάποια άλλη στιγμή, διαπίστωσα οτι τα "μισά" χάρτινα εισιτήρια δεν μπορώ να τα ανανεώσω αν δεν "μηδενιστούν" πρώτα. :Thinking:

----------


## Πύρρος

Νόμιζα ότι όλα τα χάρτινα πρέπει να αδειάσουν για να τα φορτίσεις.

----------


## Simpleton

> Ενημερωτικά τα μηχανήματα αναγνώστες καρτών σε σταθμούς του Προαστιακού εμφανίζουν προβλήματα με τις καρτες. Δηλαδη τη βγάζουν χωρις υπολοιπο ενω υπάρχει υπόλοιπο. Τουλαχιστον αυτο μου ειπαν οταν μου συνεβη πρόσφατα σε σταθμο Προαστιακού οπου εφαγα ακυρο και μετα σε σταθμο του Μετρό η καρτα δουλεψε κανονικα.


Αυτό συνέβη κατά την έξοδο;

----------


## Zus

Αν δεν έχεις χτυπήσει κατά την είσοδο, τότε κατά την έξοδο χτυπάει σφάλμα.

----------


## Simpleton

Μήνυμα για μη επαρκές υπόλοιπο ακούγεται και αν κατά την έξοδο έχει λήξει το προηγούμενο κόμιστρο, ακόμα και αν στην κάρτα υπάρχουν άλλα που θα μπορούσαν να ακυρωθούν. Μου έχει τύχει αρκετές φορές, γι' αυτό ρώτησα.

----------


## Rookie

> Αυτό συνέβη κατά την έξοδο;


Αυτό συνέβη κατα την είσοδο στον Προαστιακο , αλλα επειδή  υπάρχει πυλη ανοιχτη συνεχισα αγνοωντας το ακυρο που μου εβγαλε γιατι 30 λεπτα πριν ειχα χρησιμοποιησει την καρτα κανονικα σε λεωφορειο του ΟΑΣΑ που με αφησε στον σταθμο του Προαστιακου. Κι εν συνεχεια φτανοντας με τον Προαστιακο σε σταθμο του Μετρο μιλησα με υπαλληλο ο οποιος τσεκαρισε την καρτα οτι ηταν κανονικα φορτισμενη και αυτος με ενημερωσε οτι ιδιο προβλημα εχουν αναφερει κι αλλοι επιβατες του Προαστιακου και οτι υπαρχει καποιο "θεμα" με τα συστηματα που εχουν εγκατασταθει στον Προαστιακο.

----------


## bitman

Καλήμερα παιδιά. Έκανα μια πατάτα σήμερα το πρωί. Πάω λοιπόν στο ΑΜΕΚ (Αυτόματο Μηχάνημα Επαναφόρτισης Καρτών) να φορτώσω την κάρτα μου με μηναίο κόμιστρο και πατάω *Αποθηκευμένη αξία* επιλέγω 30 ευρώ πληρώνω με τραπεζική κάρτα όλα ωραία και καλά, πάω χτυπάω για να περάσω τις μπάρες στο μετρό και μου λέει στην οθόνη 28,6Ε είμαι με full pokerface και λέω μέσα μου τι στο... Μπαίνω μετά FAQ's της ATH.ENA Card, και διαβάζω το έξεις: 




> Θα πρέπει να προσέχετε κατά την επιλογή του προϊόντος που επιλέγετε ώστε να αποφεύγετε την ταλαιπωρία και την απώλεια χρημάτων. 
> Εάν κάνετε την αγορά μέσω internet, επιλέγετε ‘’Προϊόν κομίστρου χρονικής διάρκειας’’ και όχι ‘’Αποθηκευμένη Αξία’’. 
> Εάν επαναφορτίζετε την κάρτα σας σε Αυτόματο Μηχάνημα Επαναφόρτισης Καρτών (ΑΜΕΚ) επιλέγετε: ΕΝΙΑΙΟ των 30 ημερών.
> 
> Για το πρόβλημα που ήδη αντιμετωπίζετε απευθυνθείτε στον ΟΑΣΑ, Μετσόβου 15, Αθήνα, ώρες 8.00 – 14.15.


Έχει συμβεί σε κανέναν αυτό και γίνετε να το διορθώσω? 
Παράδειγμα: να γεμίσω με 1,40 για να γίνουν 30 πάλη και να τα κάνω μηνιαίο.(?)

----------


## Saxtus

Δεν μπορείς να το μετατρέψεις, μπορείς όμως να το παρακάμψεις και να μείνει ανενεργό μέχρι να το χρειαστείς, όπως φαίνεται παρακάτω:


> Κάθε ATH.ENA CARD μπορεί να περιέχει ταυτόχρονα:
> 
> α. Μέχρι και δύο διαφορετικά προϊόντα κομίστρου, π.χ. ένα απλό εισιτήριο και ένα πακέτο 5 εισιτηρίων
> β. Επιπλέον του ενός ή των δύο διαφορετικών προϊόντων κομίστρου μπορεί να περιέχει και χρηματικό ποσό
> 
> Αν προσθέσετε δεύτερο προϊόν κομίστρου ή/και χρηματικό ποσό σε μία κάρτα, το πρώτο κόμιστρο που βρίσκεται ενεργό ΔΕΝ χάνεται. Το δεύτερο κόμιστρο θα ενεργοποιηθεί μόλις χρησιμοποιήσετε την κάρτα σας ΑΦΟΥ πρώτα λήξει το πρώτο.
> 
> Όταν επικυρώνεται την κάρτα σας, στην οθόνη του ακυρωτικού εμφανίζεται ΜΟΝΟ το κόμιστρο που είναι εκείνη τη στιγμή ενεργό. *Τυχόν δεύτερο κόμιστρο ή/και χρηματικό ποσό θα εμφανιστεί αφού λήξει το πρώτο.* Αν θέλετε να δείτε συνολικά τι περιέχει η κάρτα σας, χρησιμοποιείστε ένα αυτόματο μηχάνημα έκδοσης (επιλογή ‘Πληροφορίες κάρτας’) ή απευθυνθείτε σε ένα εκδοτήριο.
> 
> ...


πηγή

----------


## bitman

> Δεν μπορείς να το μετατρέψεις, μπορείς όμως να το παρακάμψεις και να μείνει ανενεργό μέχρι να το χρειαστείς, όπως φαίνεται παρακάτω:πηγή


Με σκοτώνεις!
Να κάνω μια προσπάθεια και να πάρω τηλέφωνο στην ΟΑΣΑ?

----------


## Saxtus

Κάνε ό,τι θέλεις.
Δεν πρόκειται δα και να σε σταματήσω!  :Razz:

----------


## Zer0c00L

δυστυχως φιλε μου ισχυει οτι ειπε ο φιλος πιο πανω εκανες "λαλακια" με την αποθηκευμενη αξια αντι κομιστρου

τα ιδια θα σου πουν και απο τον ΟΑΣΑ

----------


## bitman

πολύ μούφα άλλα πραγματικότητα... 
Ευχαριστώ παντός παιδιά για το χρόνο σας 

Sh!t happens...  :headscratch:

----------


## Πύρρος

Πήγαινε Σύνταγμα στην εξυπηρέτηση πελατών (δίπλα στις σταθερές σκάλες που βγάζουν κατευθείαν στην πλατεία). Έχει τύχει και σε άλλους νομίζω.

----------


## Zer0c00L

> πολύ μούφα άλλα πραγματικότητα... 
> Ευχαριστώ παντός παιδιά για το χρόνο σας 
> 
> Sh!t happens...


δεν εισαι ο μονος που την εχει πατησει

ακολουθησε την συμβουλη του φιλου και πηγαινε στο συνταγμα στην εξυπηρετηση πελατων η κανε μια βολτα στον ΟΑΣΑ (μετσοβου 15) καπου θα σε βοηθησουν να το ξεπερασεις το προβλημα αυτο.

----------


## bitman

Καλός, θα ενημερώσω για το αποτέλεσμα...
Μακάρι γιατί πολύ μουφα...
Φταίω μεν άλλα την πάτησα σαν παιδάκι.

----------


## Zer0c00L

> Καλός, θα ενημερώσω για το αποτέλεσμα...
> Μακάρι γιατί πολύ μουφα...
> Φταίω μεν άλλα την πάτησα σαν παιδάκι.


τα λαθη ειναι ανθρωπινα αν δεν καναμε λαθη στην ζωη μας ολα θα ηταν τελεια και θα ειμασταν θεοι πραγμα που δεν συμβαινει φυσικα.

----------


## griniaris

> τα λαθη ειναι ανθρωπινα αν δεν καναμε λαθη στην ζωη μας ολα θα ηταν τελεια και θα ειμασταν θεοι πραγμα που δεν συμβαινει φυσικα.


Μιλα για τον εαυτο σου...  Εγω ειμαι ΘΕΟΣ ...!!!!   axaxxa   :ROFL:

----------


## WAntilles

Ποιός χρησιμοποιεί το 550 ή το 10, για να πει σε ώρες αιχμής σήμερα, τί έγινε, πού όλοι μπήκατε μόνο από την μπροστινή πόρτα;

----------


## Zer0c00L

> Μιλα για τον εαυτο σου...  Εγω ειμαι ΘΕΟΣ ...!!!!   axaxxa


αν εισαι ΘΕΟΣ τοτε κανε το θαυμα σου και πες μου τους αριθμους για το ΤΖΟΚΕΡ να μην ξανα χρειαστει να δουλεψω...

- - - Updated - - -




> Ποιός χρησιμοποιεί το 550 ή το 10, για να πει σε ώρες αιχμής σήμερα, τί έγινε, πού όλοι μπήκατε μόνο από την μπροστινή πόρτα;


εγω περιμενω εντυπωσεις απο

λεωφορεια

550 - 608 - 732 - 054

τρολει
10 - 14 - 2 - 11

----------


## Saxtus

Αν και  :Offtopic: ...

Μόλις τώρα, Α3 προς κέντρο, είσοδος μόνο από την πρώτη πόρτα... μέχρι την αλλαγή βάρδιας οδηγού στα μέσα της διαδρομής...

----------


## Zus

Άμα δουλέψει στο 608 θα δουλέψει σε όλα.

----------


## Rookie

Δεν προκειται να λειτουργησει η εισοδος απο την μπροστινη πορτα ΜΟΝΟ για πολλους λογους αλλα βασικοτερα γιατι δεν ειναι διατεθειμενοι οι οδηγοι να καθονται να τσακωνονται με τους επιβατες. Επιπλεον αν καποιος/α μπει απο τη μεσαια πορτα η την πισω πορτα τι θα κανει ο οδηγος; θα αφησει τη θεση του και θα αρχισει να κυνηγαει τους τσαμπατζηδες? ΧΛΩΜΟ

- - - Updated - - -

Εισιτηρια και στα περιπτερα πλεον.... https://ipop.gr/eidisis/mia-sotiria-...sta-periptera/

----------


## WAntilles

> Εισιτηρια και στα περιπτερα πλεον.... https://ipop.gr/eidisis/mia-sotiria-...sta-periptera/


Άχρηστο.

Αν δεν μπορείς στα περίπτερα να φορτίσεις και απρόσωπες κάρτες.

----------


## sdikr

> Άχρηστο.
> 
> Αν δεν μπορείς στα περίπτερα να φορτίσεις και απρόσωπες κάρτες.


Μα λέει πως μπορεις



> Μάλιστα, σε όσα περίπτερα έχουν τερματικά POS, οι επιβάτες μπορούν να επαναφορτίζουν τα εισιτήρια τους με διάφορα προϊόντα κομίστρου. Σε μια πρώτη φάση, ο ΟΑΣΑ στοχεύει στη διανομή έως και 600 POS.

----------


## Πύρρος

> Άχρηστο.
> 
> Αν δεν μπορείς στα περίπτερα να φορτίσεις και απρόσωπες κάρτες.





> Μάλιστα, σε όσα περίπτερα έχουν τερματικά POS, οι επιβάτες μπορούν να επαναφορτίζουν τα εισιτήρια τους με διάφορα προϊόντα κομίστρου. Σε μια πρώτη φάση, ο ΟΑΣΑ στοχεύει στη διανομή έως και 600 POS.


Σε κάποια γίνεται.

----------


## xmperop1

> Δεν προκειται να λειτουργησει η εισοδος απο την μπροστινη πορτα ΜΟΝΟ για πολλους λογους αλλα βασικοτερα γιατι δεν ειναι διατεθειμενοι οι οδηγοι να καθονται να τσακωνονται με τους επιβατες. Επιπλεον αν καποιος/α μπει απο τη μεσαια πορτα η την πισω πορτα τι θα κανει ο οδηγος; θα αφησει τη θεση του και θα αρχισει να κυνηγαει τους τσαμπατζηδες? ΧΛΩΜΟ
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> Εισιτηρια και στα περιπτερα πλεον.... https://ipop.gr/eidisis/mia-sotiria-...sta-periptera/


Ηπιο σωστή κίνηση αν και άργησε.
Θα έπρεπε να έχει γίνει από την πρώτη μέρα.

Αντε και άλλο πενταετές να δέχονται τα τερματικά έκδοσης και χαρτονομίσματα.

----------


## pluss

> Εισιτηρια και στα περιπτερα πλεον.... https://ipop.gr/eidisis/mia-sotiria-...sta-periptera/


Η είδηση δεν είναι καινούργια. Στις 6 Δεκεμβρίου 2017 ανέβηκε.  :Razz:

----------


## patrickdrd

εντωμεταξυ ο κακος χαμος στα εκδοτηρια τις τελευταιες μερες,
τρεις οι τινες εξηγησεις:
1) ο κοσμος βλεπει κι ακουει οτι εκλεισαν οι μπαρες και σπευδει να προμηθευτει (μετα απο πολυ καιρο για μερικους..) εισιτηρια
2) μαλλον εχουν την εντυπωση οτι μηνιαια καρτα βγαινει αρχες του μηνα; ή τις πρωτες μερες του;
3) αρχες αυγουστου θα λειπουν πολλοι απ αυτους διακοπες;

----------


## Rookie

> Η είδηση δεν είναι καινούργια. Στις 6 Δεκεμβρίου 2017 ανέβηκε.


Με συγχωρεις αλλα εγω τωρα το ειδα και οπως φαινεται κανενας αλλος εδω -εκτος απο σενα- δεν το ηξερε...  :Whistle:

----------


## Πύρρος

> εντωμεταξυ ο κακος χαμος στα εκδοτηρια τις τελευταιες μερες,
> τρεις οι τινες εξηγησεις:
> 1) ο κοσμος βλεπει κι ακουει οτι εκλεισαν οι μπαρες και σπευδει να προμηθευτει (μετα απο πολυ καιρο για μερικους..) εισιτηρια
> 2) μαλλον εχουν την εντυπωση οτι μηνιαια καρτα βγαινει αρχες του μηνα; ή τις πρωτες μερες του;
> 3) αρχες αυγουστου θα λειπουν πολλοι απ αυτους διακοπες;


4) Αγοράζουν τον ελάχιστο αριθμό εισητηρίων γιατί τη βρίσκουνε να κάθονται ουρά, και γιατί ο ΟΑΣΑ έχει/είχε κάνει πατάτες με την εμπορική πολιτική του.

----------


## jap

> Με συγχωρεις αλλα εγω τωρα το ειδα και οπως φαινεται κανενας αλλος εδω -εκτος απο σενα- δεν το ηξερε...


Εμείς που δεν παίρνουμε μετρό για τις μετακινήσεις, από περίπτερα εξυπηρετούμαστε κάποιους μήνες τώρα, δεν είναι τίποτα καινούργιο. Έχουν κρεμάσει και πινακίδες τα περίπτερα. Και μισά χάρτινα δίνουν κανονικά. Μόνο σε μερικά δεν βρίσκεις τα πακέτα των 5 διαδρομών, πρέπει να πληρώσεις τα διπλά και να πάρεις τα 10+1.

----------


## manoulamou

Ολα καλα θα πανε λεμεεε, μην γκρινιαζετε!
 :One thumb up:

----------


## Iris07

*ΟΑΣΑ: Τέλος στα μειωμένα εισιτήρια από την 1η Οκτωβρίου - Έκπτωση μόνο με κάρτα*

https://www.protothema.gr/greece/art...-1i-oktovriou/

----------


## patrickdrd

εντωμεταξυ εγινα μαρτυρας την κυριακη περιπτωσης ανεργου που προτιμαει να χτυπαει εισιτηρια (κανονικα)
επειδη βαριοταν να παει να κανει την διαδικασια με την χαρτουρα! 
αν ειναι δυνατον!

----------


## Zus

> εντωμεταξυ εγινα μαρτυρας την κυριακη περιπτωσης ανεργου που προτιμαει να χτυπαει εισιτηρια (κανονικα)
> επειδη βαριοταν να παει να κανει την διαδικασια με την χαρτουρα! 
> αν ειναι δυνατον!


Δεν είναι άνεργος λογικά.

----------


## patrickdrd

απ οτι μου ειπε ειναι και ενα χρονο μαλιστα!
εδω ειχα παρει κανα δυο φορες τηλεφωνο μεσημερι και χασμουριοταν, λες να μην ηταν ανεργος και να ηταν στην δουλεια και να με δουλευε;  :Razz:   :Very Happy:

----------


## sdikr

> απ οτι μου ειπε ειναι και ενα χρονο μαλιστα!
> εδω ειχα παρει κανα δυο φορες τηλεφωνο μεσημερι και χασμουριοταν, λες να μην ηταν ανεργος και να ηταν στην δουλεια και να με δουλευε;


Μπορεί να είναι δοκιμαστής κρεβατιών στην MediaStrom  :Razz:

----------


## Zus

> απ οτι μου ειπε ειναι και ενα χρονο μαλιστα!
> εδω ειχα παρει κανα δυο φορες τηλεφωνο μεσημερι και χασμουριοταν, λες να μην ηταν ανεργος και να ηταν στην δουλεια και να με δουλευε;


Μπορεί να μην παίρνει ένσημα. Ένα μεγάλο ποσοστό κόσμου έχουν μηνιαία ανεργου και εργάζονται μαύρα.

----------


## sdikr

> Μπορεί να μην παίρνει ένσημα. Ένα μεγάλο ποσοστό κόσμου έχουν μηνιαία ανεργου και εργάζονται μαύρα.


Ωραία πράγματα έτσι;
Αυτοί πάνε τζάμπα και τα κορόιδα που πληρώνουν φόρους πληρώνουν για αυτούς.
Υποθέτω τους έχεις κάνει καταγγελία έτσι;

----------


## Zer0c00L

σε αυτη την χωρα που ζουμε δεν υπαρχει ελπιδα καμια να ξυπνησουν τα "ζωντοβολα" το παιχνιδι ειναι χαμενο απο τα αποδυτηρια πριν καλα ξεκινησει.

----------


## ardi21

Επιτελους τελος τα μειωμενα χαρτινα απο Οκτωβρη. Μονο με προσωποποιημενη καρτα πλεον. Ουτε περιπτερα για να παιρνει οποιος να ΄ναι, ουτε ουρες στα εκδοτηρια.

Θα πηγαινεις στα μηχανηματα, θα αναγνωριζει την καρτα σου και θα μπορεις να βαζεις μειωμενο (υποθετω).

----------


## jap

Αν υπήρχαν μηχανήματα στις γειτονιές θα συμφωνούσα μαζί σου, δεν κινείται όλος ο κόσμος με μετρό. Α, και τα μηχανήματα δεν δίνουν και ρέστα π.χ. από 20ρικο, τι κακό είναι αυτό;

----------


## bang

> Επιτελους τελος τα μειωμενα χαρτινα απο Οκτωβρη. Μονο με προσωποποιημενη καρτα πλεον. Ουτε περιπτερα για να παιρνει οποιος να ΄ναι, ουτε ουρες στα εκδοτηρια.
> 
> Θα πηγαινεις στα μηχανηματα, θα αναγνωριζει την καρτα σου και θα μπορεις να βαζεις μειωμενο (υποθετω).


Γιατί να είναι υποχρεωμένος ο άνω των 65 και ο μαθητής να βγάλει προσωποποιημένη κάρτα για 5 μετακινήσεις το μήνα;

Γιατί το δικαίωμα στο να μην βγάλεις προσωποποιημένη κάρτα είναι κλοπή ενώ την κανονική κλοπή την κάνουμε γαργάρα;  :Clap:

----------


## ardi21

> Γιατί να είναι υποχρεωμένος ο άνω των 65 και ο μαθητής να βγάλει προσωποποιημένη κάρτα για 5 μετακινήσεις το μήνα;
> 
> Γιατί το δικαίωμα στο να μην βγάλεις προσωποποιημένη κάρτα είναι κλοπή ενώ την κανονική κλοπή την κάνουμε γαργάρα;


1. Δεν μιλησα για το κυκλωμα εισιτηριων το οποιο φυσικα και ειναι κλοπη. Ειναι 2 διαφορετικα θεματα και δεν καταλαβαινω πως τα συνδεεις.

2. Η προσωποποιημενη καρτα ειναι ο μοναδικος τροπος για να μην πηγαινω εγω στο περιπτερο και να παιρνω μισα εισιτηρια ενω δεν τα δικαιουμαι. Γι'αυτο ειναι απαραιτητο να βγαλουν αυτες οι κοινωνικες ομαδες καρτα. Μας αρεσει δεν μας αρεσει. Εκτος και αν θες εσυ να πληρωνεις κανονικα το εισιτηριο σου και εγω να στο παιζω πονηρος, πληρωνοντας παρανομα μισο. Και σε λιγα χρονια θα συμφερει καλυτερα το αυτοκινητο γιατι το εισιτήριο του μετρο θα εχει παει 3 ευρω.

- - - Updated - - -




> Αν υπήρχαν μηχανήματα στις γειτονιές θα συμφωνούσα μαζί σου, δεν κινείται όλος ο κόσμος με μετρό. Α, και τα μηχανήματα δεν δίνουν και ρέστα π.χ. από 20ρικο, τι κακό είναι αυτό;


Υπαρχει και η εφαρμογη του κινητου που μπορεις να αγοραζεις εισιτηρια χωρις να πας πουθενα. Οποιος δεν μπορει, ειτε επειδη δεν εχει NFC στο κινητο του ειτε επειδη δεν ειναι της τεχνολογιας, ας παει 1 φορα σε εναν σταθμο να αγορασει 20-30 εισιτηρια και να τα εχει. Η ας δωσει την καρτα του σε καποιον συγγενη/φιλο που χρησιμοποιει το μετρο να του κανει την δουλεια. Δεν μπορουν ολοι να ειναι ευχαριστημενοι. Αλλα αυτο δεν σημαινει οτι πρεπει να συνεχιστει το γλεντι.

----------


## jap

Χώρια που αυτά που λες δεν γίνονται πρακτικά, το μισό υπόκειται σε έλεγχο, όπως και το ολόκληρο. Το θέμα είναι ότι δεν γίνονταν και δεν γίνονται έλεγχοι, δεν βλέπω σε τι θα βοηθήσει η κατάργηση των χάρτινων μισών. 

Σαν οικογένεια κάνουμε λίγες μετακινήσεις, παρ' όλα αυτά έβγαλα στα παιδιά μου προσωποποιημένες κάρτες αφού δικαιούνται μισό. Αλλά ξαναλέω δεν χρησιμοποιούμε μετρό, με το που έληξαν οι αρχικές φορτίσεις κινούνται με χάρτινα που έχουν τα περίπτερα της γειτονιάς μας και όχι μόνο. Ούτε κινητό με nfc έχουμε στην οικογένεια. Δεν καταλαβαίνω πώς μερικοί επειδή ισχύει κάτι για τον εαυτό τους υποθέτουν αυτόματα πως ισχύει για όλο τον κόσμο.

----------


## ardi21

Οι ελεγχοι πλεον θα περιοριζονται στο να γινετε ταυτοποιηση της καρτας με το ατομο που την εχει. Να μην δωσω εγω την δικια μου δηλαδη σε καποιον αλλο και χρησιμοποιει μισο. Το οποιο ειναι τραβηγμενο. Περαν αυτου δεν χρειαζεται να υπαρχει κανενας ελεγχος αφου για να βγαλεις καρτα που θα φορτιζει με μισα θα πρεπει να εχεις δωσει ολα τα δικαιολογητικα εξαρχης. Οσον αφορα τα λεωφορεια οταν μπαινουν απο την πρωτη πορτα ολοι θα λυθει και αυτο το θεμα. Ελπιζω να γινει.

Και οχι να πηγαινει ο καθενας να παιρνει απο το περιπτερο οτι εισιτηριο γουσταρει, χωρις να το δικαιουται, και αν τυχει και το πιασει καποιος ελεγκτης τον επιασε.

----------


## bang

> 1. Δεν μιλησα για το κυκλωμα εισιτηριων το οποιο φυσικα και ειναι κλοπη. Ειναι 2 διαφορετικα θεματα και δεν καταλαβαινω πως τα συνδεεις.
> 
> 2. Η προσωποποιημενη καρτα ειναι ο μοναδικος τροπος για να μην πηγαινω εγω στο περιπτερο και να παιρνω μισα εισιτηρια ενω δεν τα δικαιουμαι. Γι'αυτο ειναι απαραιτητο να βγαλουν αυτες οι κοινωνικες ομαδες καρτα. Μας αρεσει δεν μας αρεσει. Εκτος και αν θες εσυ να πληρωνεις κανονικα το εισιτηριο σου και εγω να στο παιζω πονηρος, πληρωνοντας παρανομα μισο. *Και σε λιγα χρονια θα συμφερει καλυτερα το αυτοκινητο γιατι το εισιτήριο του μετρο θα εχει παει 3 ευρω.*


Εσύ λες πως το εισιτήριο θα ανέβει γιατί υπάρχουν οι πονηροί που παίρνουν το μισό εισιτήριο ενώ δεν το δικαιούνται κι εγώ σου λέω πως η τιμή επηρεάζεται περισσότερο από άλλα φαινόμενα.

Επίσης από θέμα ποσοστού πραγματικά πόσοι είναι αυτοί που δεν δικαιούνται μισό και το αγοράζουν; Άμα θες να γλυτώσεις δεν αγοράζεις καν εισιτήριο, αφού και στο μισό πάλι πρόστιμο θα πληρώσεις.
Οπότε όσοι το κάνουν υπέρ του ΟΑΣΑ είναι, γιατί η εναλλακτική θα ήταν να μην πλήρωναν...
Αρα αφαιρουν μια ευκολία για τον κόσμο, λόγω ενός μικρου ποσοστου του επιβατικού κοινού. Πώς αυτό το ποσοστό είναι ικανό να επηρεάσει τα οικονομικά του ΟΑΣΑ είναι απορίας άξιο.

----------


## ardi21

> Εσύ λες πως το εισιτήριο θα ανέβει γιατί υπάρχουν οι πονηροί που παίρνουν το μισό εισιτήριο ενώ δεν το δικαιούνται κι εγώ σου λέω πως η τιμή επηρεάζεται περισσότερο από άλλα φαινόμενα.
> 
> Επίσης από θέμα ποσοστού πραγματικά πόσοι είναι αυτοί που δεν δικαιούνται μισό και το αγοράζουν; Άμα θες να γλυτώσεις δεν αγοράζεις καν εισιτήριο, αφού και στο μισό πάλι πρόστιμο θα πληρώσεις.
> Οπότε όσοι το κάνουν υπέρ του ΟΑΣΑ είναι, γιατί η εναλλακτική θα ήταν να μην πλήρωναν...
> Αρα αφαιρουν μια ευκολία για ένα μικρό ποσοστό του επιβατικού κοινού. Πώς αυτό το ποσοστό είναι ικανό να επηρεάσει τα οικονομικά του ΟΑΣΑ είναι απορίας άξιο.


Το οτι πλεον δεν μπορεις να μην αγορασεις καθολου δεν σε κανει να σκεφτεσαι την περιπτωση της αγορας μισου απο τους πρωην τζαμπατζηδες? Τουλαχιστον για το μετρο. Ελπιζω να περασει το θεμα με την μπροιστινη πορτα στα λεωφορεια για να να λυθει και εκει το θεμα κατα ενα μεγαλο ποσοστο. 100% δεν προκειται να λυθει ποτε.

Πραγματικα δεν μπορω να καταλαβω πως πολλοι σκεφτονται την βολεψη τους απο το να γινετε παρτι εις βαρος τους. Εδω ειχαμε μεχρι και αντιδρασεις απο πολιτες για το ηλεκτρονικο εισιτηριο, γενικα. Του στυλ "τι ειναι αυτα τωρα τα ηλεκτρονικα", "θα ξεβολευτουμε", "τι θα κανει η ηλικιωμενη κυρια με τα μηχανηματα" κτλ κτλ.

Ετσι και προσπαθουσαμε να τοςυ αφησουμε ολους ικανοποιημενους θα καναμε ακομα φορολογικη δηλωση με το τεφτερι.

----------


## thourios

Τα κολλητήρια καλά κρατούν. Στο καπάκι τρία άτομα στο σταθμό Αργυρούπολη μπήκαν π'ισω από μένα μου αν και προσπάθησα να τους αποφύγω. Τώρα από που πετάχτηκαν δεν ξέρω.
Κατέβηκα Ακρόπολη. Από πίσω μια τύπισα όπου τις τα έχωσα και μου λέει. Τώρα θες να σου πάρω καμιά π@πα για να ισιώσεις; Μάλιστα μου το είπε με τέτοια φυσικότητα.
Μετά στην Ομόνοια. Το κόλπο με το χρησιμοποιημένο άκυρο εισιτήριο που έχουν βρει και κρατάνε απέξω. 
Το χτυπάνε τάχα και  φταίει το μηχάνημα που δεν το δέχεται. Αρχίζουν να λένε διάφορα, μα πως είναι δυνατόν, τι έγινε και κάτι τέτοια και εκεί πάνω στον κόσμο καταφέρνουν να ξεγλυστρούν γιατί κάποιος βιάζετε και περνάει την κάρτα του ή το
εισιτήριο του. Αυτό το βλέπω ότι αυξάνεται πολύ τελευταία. Πέραν από τους λαθρομετανάστες στατιστικά δικές μου βέβαια παρατηρήσεις είναι αυτές ότι οι περισσότερες είναι γυναίκες που με διάφορα κόλπα προσπαθούν να περάσουν στο έτσι.

----------


## ardi21

100% δεν προκειται να λυθει ποτε. Και στο εξωτερικο υπαρχουν αυτα τα φαινομενα. Αλλα πλεον η διαφορα ειναι χαωδης σε σχεση με παλιοτερα.

----------


## Verde

Είδα προχτές ένα λεωφορείο με μεγάλη ταμπέλα "Είσοδος Μόνο από Μπροστά"!!

Και θυμήθηκα τα νιάτα μου τότε που μπαίναμε μόνο από Μπροστά και σε μερικά τρόλεϊ κλπ είχε και στην τελευταία πόρτα εισπράκτορα για να πληρώσεις.
Μια χαρά! Ωραίες εποχές! Δούλευε το σύστημα σωστά. 

Τώρα που κόπηκε η κρατική επιδότηση, ο τζάμπας θα πεθάνει... Ίσως γίνουμε και καλύτεροι άνθρωποι... Ίσως βελτιωθεί και η κατάσταση!

----------


## orck

Ωπα μισο λεπτο. 
Ποιο εξωτερικο μιλαμε;
Εγω θυμαμαι στο Λονδινο οτι σε καθε σταθμο ειχε ανθρωπους στα μηχανηματα και βοηθουσαν οποιος ειχε αναγκη και γενικα επεβλεπαν. Πως θα περασεις κολλητα με τον προηγουμενο; 
Στο Βερολινο για 4 ημερες μας ελεγξαν τα εισητηρια δυο φορες (οχι μονο εμας σε οποιον ηταν μεσα).
Τι λεμε τωρα;
Εδω οσες φορες εχω κανει χρηση ΜΜΜ εχω δει τους περισσοτερους υπαλληλους καθισμενους πισω απο τα τζαμια να κοιταζουν τους επιβατες σαν να ειναι σε ενυδρειο που κοιτας τα ψαρια..

Παμε αλλη μια φορα παρακαλω; Σε εμφανος ανηλικους (6-10 χρονων) τι χαρτια θελουν για προσωποποιημενη;

----------


## ardi21

> Ωπα μισο λεπτο. 
> Ποιο εξωτερικο μιλαμε;
> Εγω θυμαμαι στο Λονδινο οτι σε καθε σταθμο ειχε ανθρωπους στα μηχανηματα και βοηθουσαν οποιος ειχε αναγκη και γενικα επεβλεπαν. Πως θα περασεις κολλητα με τον προηγουμενο; 
> Στο Βερολινο για 4 ημερες μας ελεγξαν τα εισητηρια δυο φορες (οχι μονο εμας σε οποιον ηταν μεσα).
> Τι λεμε τωρα;
> Εδω οσες φορες εχω κανει χρηση ΜΜΜ εχω δει τους περισσοτερους υπαλληλους καθισμενους πισω απο τα τζαμια να κοιταζουν τους επιβατες σαν να ειναι σε ενυδρειο που κοιτας τα ψαρια..
> 
> Παμε αλλη μια φορα παρακαλω; Σε εμφανος ανηλικους (6-10 χρονων) τι χαρτια θελουν για προσωποποιημενη;


Εγω παντως θυμαμαι στο Αμστερνταμ, το μακρινο 2009, που περνουσαν αρκετοι 2-2 απο τις μπαρες...

----------


## orck

> Εγω παντως θυμαμαι στο Αμστερνταμ, το μακρινο 2009, που περνουσαν αρκετοι 2-2 απο τις μπαρες...


Κοιτα, δεν αμφιβαλλω οτι μπορει και αλλου να ειναι μπαχαλο (ειδες οτι δεν ειπα τιποτα για Ρωμη, τα ιδια σκατα με εμας ειναι, μονο η γλωσσα αλλαζει). 
Αλλα οταν εισαι τελευταιος και εχεις την πολυτελεια να δεις πως το κανουν καποιοι αλλοι και δουλευει λογικο ειναι να αντιγραψεις αυτον που εχει ενα καλο συστημα και οχι αυτον που τα εχει ολα μπαχαλο.
Ποσο δυσκολο ειναι να πανε τα στελεχη ενα ταξιδι στο Λονδινο να δουνε τι γινεται; 19,90 με ryanair

----------


## ardi21

Δεν νομιζω οτι ειναι κατι δυσκολο. Απλα θελει και αλλα ατομα που σημαινει προσληψεις. Αν γινουν, ο ελεγχος θα ειναι οπως πρεπει.

Αλλα και χωρις τους ελεγχους το προβλημα της μη επικυρωσης εισιτηριου εχει λυθει κατα 90% νομιζω. Τα εισιτηρια εχουν εκτοξευθει.

_"Ο Οργανισμός έχει εκδώσει περισσότερες από 800.000 προσωποποιημένες κάρτες ATH.ENA Card και 350.000 ανώνυμες κάρτες, κάτι το οποίο σημαίνει ότι περισσότεροι από 1,15 εκατ. επιβάτες μετακινούνται με κάρτα.

Μετά το κλείσιμο των πυλών σε μετρό και ηλεκτρικό εκδίδονται περισσότερα από 110.000 τεμάχια πολλαπλών εισιτηρίων την ημέρα, από 70.000 τεμάχια που εκδίδονταν πριν το κλείσιμο των πυλών.

Αντίστοιχα, μετά την εφαρμογή του μέτρου επιβίβασης επιβατών από τη μπροστινή θύρα στα λεωφορεία και τα τρόλεϊ, η αύξηση των επικυρώσεων στα οχήματα ανήλθε στο 200% και η αύξηση των εσόδων στο 30% ανά ημέρα, σε σύγκριση με την περίοδο πριν την εφαρμογή του μέτρου."_

----------


## Zer0c00L

υπομονη

ερχονται οι ελεγχοι οι οποιοι θα εχουν και τα αναλογα προστιμα

ερχεται η υποχρεωτικη εισοδος απο μπροστα στα λεωφορεια/τρολει

κτλ

δυστυχως τα "ζωντοβολα" μονο με αυτο τον τροπο καταλαβαινουν

εγω παντως δεν αφηνω κανεναν να περναει μαζι μου αν δω ατομο να περιμενει να χτυπησω εγω για να περασει απλα καθομαι στην πυλη χωρις να κανω τιποτα...

----------


## Πύρρος

> Χώρια που αυτά που λες δεν γίνονται πρακτικά, το μισό υπόκειται σε έλεγχο, όπως και το ολόκληρο. Το θέμα είναι ότι δεν γίνονταν και δεν γίνονται έλεγχοι, δεν βλέπω σε τι θα βοηθήσει η κατάργηση των χάρτινων μισών. 
> 
> Σαν οικογένεια κάνουμε λίγες μετακινήσεις, παρ' όλα αυτά έβγαλα στα παιδιά μου προσωποποιημένες κάρτες αφού δικαιούνται μισό. Αλλά ξαναλέω δεν χρησιμοποιούμε μετρό, με το που έληξαν οι αρχικές φορτίσεις κινούνται με χάρτινα που έχουν τα περίπτερα της γειτονιάς μας και όχι μόνο. Ούτε κινητό με nfc έχουμε στην οικογένεια. Δεν καταλαβαίνω πώς μερικοί επειδή ισχύει κάτι για τον εαυτό τους υποθέτουν αυτόματα πως ισχύει για όλο τον κόσμο.


Σε κάποιον που έχει μισό χωρίς να το δικαιούται ο έλεγχος μπορεί να έχει πολύ μπλα-μπλά: "ξέχασα το δικαιολογητικό", "το μπέρδεψα με του Χ συγγενή μου που βγάζει μειωμένα γιατί είναι ίδιο". Στην κάρτα τι θα πει; Νόμιζα ότι αυτή είναι η φάτσα μου;

Αντίστοιχα με τις πύλες: δεν μπορούν να σταματήσουν κάποιον που θα μπει σφήνα, αλλά παράλληλα εξαφανίζουν ενστάσεις τύπου "ξεχάστηκα, αλλά έχω εισητήριο στην τσάντα", "άη αμ τούριστ" κλπ.

----------


## jap

Κι εγώ δεν έχω αντίρρηση για τις προσωποποιημένες. Ειδικά για τα παιδιά, δεν κυκλοφορούν με ταυτότητα και στις ηλικίες των 15-17 είναι εύκολο ο ελεγκτής να αμφισβητήσει αν δικαιούνται, με τη φωτό στην κάρτα λύνονται όλες οι απορίες. Να είναι εύκολη η φόρτιση θέλω χωρίς να πηγαίνεις σε σταθμό μετρό ή να χρειάζεσαι τηλέφωνο nfc.

Για τα nfc, επειδή τελικά διαπίστωσα ότι έχουμε ένα στην οικογένεια, είναι άραγε εύκολο με ένα τηλέφωνο να διαχειρίζεσαι τρεις κάρτες; Αν δεν ξέρει κανείς θα το ψάξω τέλος Αυγούστου-Σεπτέμβρη που θα επιστρέψουν στην έδρα τους και οι ενδιαφερόμενοι. 



Off Topic


		Για τις πύλες κι αυτό που αναφέρετε ότι γίνεται είναι προφανώς προβληματική η σχεδίαση των πυλών/η πρόβλεψη για χρόνους/ο χρόνος ανταπόκρισης της κάρτας κ.λπ. Αλλά τώρα ξοδεύτηκαν τα μύρια για τα συστήματα.

----------


## Πύρρος

> Κι εγώ δεν έχω αντίρρηση για τις προσωποποιημένες. Ειδικά για τα παιδιά, δεν κυκλοφορούν με ταυτότητα και στις ηλικίες των 15-17 είναι εύκολο ο ελεγκτής να αμφισβητήσει αν δικαιούνται, με τη φωτό στην κάρτα λύνονται όλες οι απορίες. Να είναι εύκολη η φόρτιση θέλω χωρίς να πηγαίνεις σε σταθμό μετρό ή να χρειάζεσαι τηλέφωνο nfc.
> 
> Για τα nfc, επειδή τελικά διαπίστωσα ότι έχουμε ένα στην οικογένεια, είναι άραγε εύκολο με ένα τηλέφωνο να διαχειρίζεσαι τρεις κάρτες; Αν δεν ξέρει κανείς θα το ψάξω τέλος Αυγούστου-Σεπτέμβρη που θα επιστρέψουν στην έδρα τους και οι ενδιαφερόμενοι. 
> 
> 
> 
> Off Topic
> 
> 
> 		Για τις πύλες κι αυτό που αναφέρετε ότι γίνεται είναι προφανώς προβληματική η σχεδίαση των πυλών/η πρόβλεψη για χρόνους/ο χρόνος ανταπόκρισης της κάρτας κ.λπ. Αλλά τώρα ξοδεύτηκαν τα μύρια για τα συστήματα.



Ένα λεπτό δουλειά είναι το logout-login. Επίσης, μπορείς να κάνεις την αγορά στον υπολογιστή (με μεγάλη οθόνη, autocomplete σε κωδικούς/ κάρτα κλπ) και τη φόρτιση στο κινητό. 

Οι προσωποποιημένες, αντίθετα με τα πολλαπλά, μπορούνε να κρατάνε και πιο πολλά εισητήρια και χρηματικό υπόλοιπο, οπότε και ποιό αραιά να τις φορτίζεις είσαι οκ. Αυτό βέβαια δε διορθώνει το ότι το δίκτυο εκτός σταθμών Μετρό είναι λίγο ανύπαρκτο.

----------


## jap

> Ένα λεπτό δουλειά είναι το logout-login. Επίσης, μπορείς να κάνεις την αγορά στον υπολογιστή (με μεγάλη οθόνη, autocomplete σε κωδικούς/ κάρτα κλπ) και τη φόρτιση στο κινητό.


 :One thumb up:  εννοείται από PC ό,τι γίνεται σε PC. Αν παίξει λέω να βγάλω κι εγώ ακόμα προσωποποιημένη (δεν δικαιούμαι τίποτα) αφού είναι πλαστικές και δεν τσαλακώνουν.

----------


## yyy

> εννοείται από PC ό,τι γίνεται σε PC. Αν παίξει λέω να βγάλω κι εγώ ακόμα προσωποποιημένη (δεν δικαιούμαι τίποτα) αφού είναι πλαστικές και δεν τσαλακώνουν.


Στο www.athenacard.gr, πάνω δεξιά που γράφει "Αγορά / τραπεζικό σύστημα" δε σημαίνει ότι μπορείς να φορτίσεις την προσωποποιημένη κάρτα online; Χωρίς κινητό με NFC. Δεν έχω και δεν μπορώ να δοκιμάσω, αλλά αυτή την εντύπωση έχω... Τώρα αν μπορείς να βάλεις χρήματα, εισιτήρια κλπ, ας μας πει κάποιος που το έχει κάνει  :Smile: 

Τώρα διάβασα στο FAQ, ότι μετά την online φόρτιση:
"Μετά την on line αγορά προϊόντος  θα πρέπει να τοποθετείτε την κάρτα στα Αυτόματα Μηχανήματα (λευκά εκδοτικά) που βρίσκονται στους σταθμούς του μετρό, στις στάσεις τραμ και σε επιλεγμένα σημεία του Λεκανοπεδίου  για να φορτώσουν το κόμιστρο που έχετε αγοράσει. Επιλέγετε ON LINE ΚΡΑΤΗΣΗ στην οθόνη και τοποθετείτε την κάρτα στην υποδοχή (κάτω αριστερά)."

----------


## Πύρρος

Μπορείς να αγοράσεις κάτι, αλλά δεν μπορείς να το παραλάβεις. Οι επιλογές αυτή τη στιγμή για να το παραλάβεις είναι:

Να περάσεις από λευκό μηχάνημα με την (προσωποιημένη μόνο) κάρτα στην οποία διάλεξεςΝα το περάσεις με κινητό Android με NFC στην (προσωποποιημένη μόνο) κάρτα που διάλεξεςΑν διάλεξες να ΜΗΝ το αντιστοιχίσεις σε κάρτα, να σου δώσει κωδικό που βάζεις στο ΑΜΕΚ και σου τυπώνει το εισιτήριο σε χάρτινο.

Το ιδανικό θα είναι να αγοράζεις από τη σελίδα και να παραλαμβάνεις όχι από λευκό μηχάνημα (που έχει ουρίτσα), αλλά από τις πύλες ή το ακυρωτικό του λεωφορείου. Στο Λονδίνο έτσι κάνανε, εδώ και κάμποσα χρόνια. Αρχικά έπρεπε να διαλέξεις από ποιόν σταθμό (λεωφορεία γιοκ). Πλέον, μετά από μια γερή αναβάθμιση, οτιδήποτε αγοράζεις και είναι διαθέσιμο σε όλους τους σταθμούς και όλα τα λεωφορεία σε 30 λεπτά. Παρακαλάω τον κθούλου να το φέρουν και εδώ. Αυτό, και μια τιμολογιακή πολιτική που δεν τιμωρεί το χρηματικό υπόλοιπο.

----------


## cfan

Bump  :Smile: 

Εδω Εσαλονίκη, εδω εσαλονικη. Θελω να κανω αιτηση για καρτα προσωποποιημενη μιας και κατεβαινω πρωτευουσα σε κανα διμηνο, για το μειωμενο και μονο. Ποσο καιρο θα κανει για να ερθει η καρτα;

----------


## GeorgeH

> Bump 
> 
> Εδω Εσαλονίκη, εδω εσαλονικη. Θελω να κανω αιτηση για καρτα προσωποποιημενη μιας και κατεβαινω πρωτευουσα σε κανα διμηνο, για το μειωμενο και μονο. Ποσο καιρο θα κανει για να ερθει η καρτα;


θα πρότεινα όταν με το καλό φτάσεις Αττική, να πας σε έναν σταθμό μειωμένης κίνησης, όχι ώρα αιχμής πχ το απόγευμα, και να βγάλεις άμεσα την κάρτα. Νομίζω έχει αποσυμφορηθεί η κίνηση πλέον.

----------


## JpegXguy

Καλά θα περάσω εγώ... https://www.athenstransport.com/2018/09/oasa-foitites/

----------


## pluss

> Bump 
> 
> Εδω Εσαλονίκη, εδω εσαλονικη. Θελω να κανω αιτηση για καρτα προσωποποιημενη μιας και κατεβαινω πρωτευουσα σε κανα διμηνο, για το μειωμενο και μονο. Ποσο καιρο θα κανει για να ερθει η καρτα;


Κανονικά ένα 10ημερο θέλει πλέον, αλλά ΟΑΣΑ είναι αυτός, ποτέ δεν ξέρεις.  :Razz: 




> Καλά θα περάσω εγώ... https://www.athenstransport.com/2018/09/oasa-foitites/


Μη δένεις κόμπο όλα αυτά που λένε τα άρθρα. Συχνά τα "παραφουσκώνουν" τα πράγματα. Προσωπικά, έχω δει περιπτώσεις που η ανανέωση έγινε επιτυχώς. Επομένως, μπορεί και να μην σου παρουσιαστεί θέμα.

----------


## yyy

Έχω κάνει ηλεκτρονική αίτηση από 18/08 και ακόμα δεν έχει έρθει η κάρτα...

----------


## Black3539

> Έχω κάνει ηλεκτρονική αίτηση από 18/08 και ακόμα δεν έχει έρθει η κάρτα...


Περιμενε ακομα κανα μήνα

----------


## JpegXguy

> Μη δένεις κόμπο όλα αυτά που λένε τα άρθρα. Συχνά τα "παραφουσκώνουν" τα πράγματα. Προσωπικά, έχω δει περιπτώσεις που η ανανέωση έγινε επιτυχώς. Επομένως, μπορεί και να μην σου παρουσιαστεί θέμα.


Εγώ αναφέρομαι στις ουρές. Θα γίνει αυτόματα; Ειδάλλως πρέπει να συρθώ μέχρι το εκδοτήριο και να περιμένω μαζί με πολλούς άλλους για τον ίδιο λόγο.

----------


## Zer0c00L

δύο ζητήματα υπάρχουν ενεργά τώρα

οι φοιτητικές κάρτες οι οποίες επιδοτούνται αλλά δεν υπάρχει εγκύκλιος ακόμα έτσι μόλις τελειώσει ο Σεπτέμβριος θα υπάρχει θέμα
και το γεγονός ότι από 1η Οκτωβρίου σταματάνε τα ATH ENA TICKET να έχουν μειωμένο κόμιστρο και θα πρέπει οι δικαιούχοι να έχουν ATH ENA CARD (προσωποποιημένη)

εγώ την δική μου προσωποποιημένη μια χαρά την ανανέωσα με 30 ημερών ενιαίο εισιτήριο (30 ευρώ) χωρίς ουρά κτλ

εκδοτήριο (ΟΣΥ) στην πλατεία δεληολάνη στο παγκράτι

επίσης υπάρχει εκδοτήριο (ΟΣΥ) μετά από την στάση ΟΜΟΝΟΙΑ (ΤΡΟΛΕΙ) που συνήθως δεν έχει κόσμο

----------


## manoulamou

Οσοι δεν εχουν κινητο με... linux, πρεπει να στηνονται στην ουρα δηλαδη?
 :Razz:

----------


## JpegXguy

Οι περισσότεροι έχουν κινητό με linux (technically)

----------


## pluss

> δύο ζητήματα υπάρχουν ενεργά τώρα
> 
> οι φοιτητικές κάρτες οι οποίες επιδοτούνται αλλά δεν υπάρχει εγκύκλιος ακόμα έτσι μόλις τελειώσει ο Σεπτέμβριος θα υπάρχει θέμα


Από πού προκύπτει αυτό; Γιατί δεν βλέπω κανέναν να παραπονιέται ότι δεν του ανανέωσαν τη φοιτητική κάρτα.

----------


## Zer0c00L

> Από πού προκύπτει αυτό; Γιατί δεν βλέπω κανέναν πλέον να παραπονιέται ότι δεν του ανανέωσαν τη φοιτητική κάρτα.


Αν δεις σχετικές ειδήσεις στην ιστοσελίδα athenstransport θα δεις τι λέω και εννοώ

π.χ 

https://www.athenstransport.com/2018/09/oasa-foitites/

----------


## anthip09

Αγόρασα μέσω του site χθες το μηνιαίο κόμιστρο των 30ε και έβαλα την εφαρμογή στο κινητό. Έκανα τη διαδικασία φόρτισης μέσω NFC αλλά το πρωί στην πύλη τζίφος. Έπρεπε να πάω σε λευκό μηχάνημα. Τελικά δουλεύει μέσω κινητού ή όχι? Αν είναι να πάω ούτως η άλλως σε μηχάνημα τότε δώρον άδωρο.

----------


## ferongr

Εμένα σε Samsung S5 Neo περνάει κανονικά τα κόμιστρα στην κάρτα η εφαρμογή

----------


## anthip09

> Εμένα σε Samsung S5 Neo περνάει κανονικά τα κόμιστρα στην κάρτα η εφαρμογή


Με Νοτε 8 δοκίμασα τι να πω

----------


## Zus

> Με Νοτε 8 δοκίμασα τι να πω


Σου εμφάνισε μία μπάρα που φορτίζει?

Θέλει κάποια δευτερόλεπτα, δεν γίνεται αστραπιαία.

Επίσης, μπορείς να παρατηρήσεις εάν υπάρχει αχρησιμοποίητο κόμιστρο στην εφαρμογή διαθέσιμο. Οπότε καταλαβαίνεις ότι δεν το έκανες καλά.

----------


## anthip09

> Σου εμφάνισε μία μπάρα που φορτίζει?
> 
> Θέλει κάποια δευτερόλεπτα, δεν γίνεται αστραπιαία.
> 
> Επίσης, μπορείς να παρατηρήσεις εάν υπάρχει αχρησιμοποίητο κόμιστρο στην εφαρμογή διαθέσιμο. Οπότε καταλαβαίνεις ότι δεν το έκανες καλά.


Το "παίδεψα" αρκετά, αλλά μπάρα δε μου έβγαλε όχι. Την επόμενη φορά λοιπόν ποιο υπομονετικά.

----------


## Zus

> Το "παίδεψα" αρκετά, αλλά μπάρα δε μου έβγαλε όχι. Την επόμενη φορά λοιπόν ποιο υπομονετικά.


Κάποιες στιγμέ αργούσε και εμένα να το πάρει. Τις πρώτες φορές το έπαιρνε άμεσα, αργότερα παρατήρησα πως σαν να χάνονταν λίγο η ισχύς της κάρτας. Ήθελε μόνο από μία συγκεκριμένη πλευρά και όχι να ακουμπάει αμέσως πάνω, ίσα να αιωρείται ή τουλάχιστον έτσι πίστευα όταν συνέβαινε.  :Razz:

----------


## ardi21

> Το "παίδεψα" αρκετά, αλλά μπάρα δε μου έβγαλε όχι. Την επόμενη φορά λοιπόν ποιο υπομονετικά.


Οποτε δεν το εκανες σωστα, γι'αυτο. :Wink:

----------


## anthip09

> Κάποιες στιγμέ αργούσε και εμένα να το πάρει. Τις πρώτες φορές το έπαιρνε άμεσα, αργότερα παρατήρησα πως σαν να χάνονταν λίγο η ισχύς της κάρτας. Ήθελε μόνο από μία συγκεκριμένη πλευρά και όχι να ακουμπάει αμέσως πάνω, ίσα να αιωρείται ή τουλάχιστον έτσι πίστευα όταν συνέβαινε.


 :One thumb up:

----------


## ATG

> Αν δεις σχετικές ειδήσεις στην ιστοσελίδα athenstransport θα δεις τι λέω και εννοώ
> 
> π.χ 
> 
> https://www.athenstransport.com/2018/09/oasa-foitites/


Το site εχει νεα δημοσιευση οτι δεν ισχυει τελικα.

----------


## pluss

Όπως είχα πει και προχθές, δεν πρέπει να δένουμε κόμπο τις "ειδήσεις" blogεράδων. Αν ήταν σοβαρό το Athens Transport, θα έπρεπε, πριν βγάλει το θέμα στην επιφάνεια, να είχε επικοινωνήσει με τον ΟΑΣΑ, προκειμένου να πληροφορηθεί επίσημα για το τι συμβαίνει (αν συμβαίνει), και όχι απλά να βασιστεί στις αναφορές ορισμένων αναγνωστών του.

----------


## Zer0c00L

> Όπως είχα πει και προχθές, δεν πρέπει να δένουμε κόμπο τις "ειδήσεις" blogεράδων. Αν ήταν σοβαρό το Athens Transport, θα έπρεπε, πριν βγάλει το θέμα στην επιφάνεια, να είχε επικοινωνήσει με τον ΟΑΣΑ, προκειμένου να πληροφορηθεί επίσημα για το τι συμβαίνει (αν συμβαίνει), και όχι απλά να βασιστεί στις αναφορές ορισμένων αναγνωστών του.


συγνώμη που θα διαφωνήσω μαζί σου 

το athenstransport είναι πιο σοβαρό blog από αρκετές ελληνικές ιστοσελίδες και αν δεν υπήρχε αυτό να θίγει κάποια πράγματα στις συγκοινωνίες πιθανόν να μην είχαμε ακόμα ούτε το ηλεκτρονικό εισιτήριο

μην ξεχνάς επίσης φίλε μου ότι αυτό ήταν πρώτο που έβγαλε την είδηση για τους κλέφτες/λαμόγια μέσα στον ΟΑΣΑ/ΣΤΑΣΥ/ΟΣΥ και το πάρτι που γινόταν με τα εισιτήρια (παλιού τύπου)

ξέρεις τα πλαστά που τύπωναν κάποιοι και κάποιοι άλλοι υπάλληλοι τα πουλούσαν και έβγαζαν κέρδη...βέβαια δεν διώχθηκε κανείς ούτε απολύθηκε (αρκετοί εμπλεκόμενοι του κυκλώματος αυτού βγήκαν σε σύνταξη και άλλοι αθωώθηκαν από το πειθαρχικό)

ουρές επίσης στα εκδοτήρια υπάρχουν και θα υπάρχουν για αρκετό καιρό καθώς όσοι έχουν τώρα μειωμένο κόμιστρο θα πρέπει να πάρουν προσωποποιημένες κάρτες καθώς τα χάρτινα εισιτήρια (ATH ENA TICKET) από 1η Οκτωβρίου παύουν να ισχύουν.

----------


## pluss

Πρώτα απ' όλα, παραπάνω μίλησα για την συγκεκριμένη "είδηση" ότι δεν την χειρίστηκε σωστά και επεσήμανα παράλληλα ότι καλό είναι γενικότερα να φιλτράρουμε κι εμείς οι ίδιοι κάποια πράγματα που διαβάζουμε, πριν τα θεωρήσουμε δεδομένα. Και εννοείται πως αυτό ισχύει για όλα τα blogs και τις ιστοσελίδες ενημερωτικού περιεχομένου.

Λες ότι "αν δεν υπήρχε αυτό να θίγει κάποια πράγματα στις συγκοινωνίες πιθανόν να μην είχαμε ακόμα ούτε το ηλεκτρονικό εισιτήριο". Από πού βγαίνει αυτό το συμπέρασμα; Και με τι τρόπο θίγει κάποια πράγματα; Έχει στείλει επιστολή στον ΟΑΣΑ; Έχει μιλήσει ποτέ με κάποιον υπεύθυνο; Έχει κανονίσει καμιά συνάντηση; Έχει πάρει ποτέ κάποιον αρμόδιο τηλέφωνο; Η απάντηση είναι όχι, ούτε καν στο πλαίσιο του ρεπορτάζ δεν το έχει κάνει. Προσωπικά, πιστεύω ότι αυτοί που θίγουν πραγματικά κάποια πράγματα είναι αυτοί που δεν κάνουν απλή καταγραφή των προβλημάτων, αλλά βγαίνουν μπροστά, επειδή τα ζουν όλα από πρώτο χέρι. Θίγουν πράγματα οι επιβάτες που στέλνουν τα παράπονά τους, θίγουν πράγματα τα σωματεία των οδηγών στέλνοντας επιστολές, θίγουν πράγματα οι ενώσεις ΑμΕΑ κάνοντας συναντήσεις με υπευθύνους για το πως θα γίνουν πιο φιλικές οι συγκοινωνίες για τα άτομα αυτά. Αυτές είναι κινήσεις πολύ μεγαλύτερης σημασίας για τη βελτίωση των συγκοινωνιών σε σχέση με την όποια προσπάθεια ορισμένων δημοσιογράφων ( ; ), οι οποίοι απλά περιορίζονται στην ασφάλεια που τους προσφέρει η ιστοσελίδα τους. Το βασικότερο πρόβλημα όμως δεν είναι ποιος θίγει τα κακώς κείμενα των αστικών συγκοινωνιών περισσότερο ή λιγότερο, αλλά το γεγονός ότι η όποια προσπάθεια, απ' όπου κι αν προέρχεται, πηγαίνει συνήθως χαμένη γιατί ο ΟΑΣΑ (και το ελληνικό δημόσιο γενικότερα) έχει αποδείξει πάρα πολλές φορές ότι δεν ακούει.

Είσαι σίγουρος ότι το Athens Transport ανέδειξε πρώτο το σκάνδαλο των πλαστών εισιτηρίων; Γιατί, απ' ό,τι είδα, παράλληλα με τα άλλα sites ανέφερε για το σκάνδαλο.

Όσον αφορά τις ουρές στα εκδοτήρια, ο ΟΑΣΑ ανακοίνωσε ήδη από τις 20 Ιουλίου ότι οι δικαιούχοι μειωμένου κομίστρου θα πρέπει να βγάλουν προσωποποιημένη κάρτα, γιατί από 1η Οκτωβρίου δεν θα μπορούν να βγάζουν πλέον χάρτινο ηλεκτρονικό εισιτήριο μειωμένης τιμής. Σίγουρα τα σημεία εξυπηρέτησης δεν είναι αρκετά, αλλά όφειλαν/οφείλουν και οι δικαιούχοι να προσέλθουν έγκαιρα στα εκδοτήρια για να κάνουν τη διαδικασία και όχι την τελευταία στιγμή.

----------


## gcf

Εγώ θυμάμαι ότι 12 έχουν παραπεμφθεί από τον εισαγγελέα για κακουργήματα, και ότι 3 έχουν απολυθεί.

----------


## Zer0c00L

> Εγώ θυμάμαι ότι 12 έχουν παραπεμφθεί από τον εισαγγελέα για κακουργήματα, και ότι 3 έχουν απολυθεί.


Αυτοί που την πλήρωσαν από την δικαιοσύνη ήταν αυτοί που είχαν τα τυπογραφεία

Από τους υπαλλήλους κανείς δεν απολύθηκε η τιμωρήθηκε 

Πληρη Σύνταξη και αποζημίωση πήραν τρεις από τους εμπλεκόμενους υπαλλήλους και οι υπόλοιποι συνεχίζουν να δουλεύουν κανονικά στο πόστο τους (στα εισιτήρια)

Τα λέω γιατί γνωρίζω και ποιοι είναι (προσωπικά).

Ότι αφορά το athenstransport θα μου επιτρέψεις να.διαφωνησω με την άποψη σου.

----------


## jap

Off Topic


		Την 'είδηση' για τα φοιτητικά που δεν θα ανανεωθούν τη διάβασα και σε κανονικό ειδησεογραφικό site. Όχι ότι αναγκαστικά αυτό δίνει εγκυρότητα, ίσως το έκλεψαν και 'ξέχασαν' να αναφέρουν την πηγή. Θα συμφωνήσω ότι πρέπει πάντα να φιλτράρουμε αυτά που διαβάζουμε, αν και το athenstransport δείχνει σοβαρότερο κάποιων ειδησεογραφικών.

----------


## Zer0c00L

Αυτό εννοείται (δηλαδή ότι πρέπει να φιλτράρουμε κάθε είδηση) είτε προέρχεται από ελληνική είτε από ξένη ιστοσελίδα.

----------


## manoulamou

:Cool: 
Ως συνηθως η ενημερωση πρεπει να γινεται μετα απο  ΔΙΑΣΤΑΥΡΩΣΗ των πληροφοριων.
Το σωστο ειναι να υπαρχει και η επισημη αποψη του ΟΑΣΑ, πλην ομως μετραει και αυτο που γραφουν οι ΕΠΙΒΑΤΕΣ, λετε να  διαμαρτυρονται για προβληματα επειδη θελουν να... συκοφαντησουν την πρωτοποριακη - ηρωικη προσπαθεια των αρμοδιων;
 :Twisted Evil:

----------


## Zer0c00L

> Ως συνηθως η ενημερωση πρεπει να γινεται μετα απο  ΔΙΑΣΤΑΥΡΩΣΗ των πληροφοριων.
> Το σωστο ειναι να υπαρχει και η επισημη αποψη του ΟΑΣΑ, πλην ομως μετραει και αυτο που γραφουν οι ΕΠΙΒΑΤΕΣ, λετε να  διαμαρτυρονται για προβληματα επειδη θελουν να... συκοφαντησουν την πρωτοποριακη - ηρωικη προσπαθεια των αρμοδιων;


ο ΟΑΣΑ δεν λέει επίσημη άποψη σε καμία ειδησεογραφική ιστοσελίδα ή ενημερωτική ιστοσελίδα οι επίσημες απόψεις του ή ειδήσεις ή ανακοινώσεις υπάρχουν στην επίσημη ιστοσελίδα του.

σε όλα τα άλλα συμφωνώ.

οι επιβάτες τραβάνε τον Γολγοθά σε αυτό που λέγεται ηλεκτρονικό εισιτήριο

καθώς δεν πήραν την δοκιμασμένη λύση από άλλες ευρωπαικές χώρες π.χ ολλανδία.

----------


## pluss

> ο ΟΑΣΑ δεν λέει επίσημη άποψη σε καμία ειδησεογραφική ιστοσελίδα ή ενημερωτική ιστοσελίδα οι επίσημες απόψεις του ή ειδήσεις ή ανακοινώσεις υπάρχουν στην επίσημη ιστοσελίδα του.


Πιστεύω ότι ο λόγος ύπαρξης όλων των ενημερωτικών/ειδησεογραφικών ιστοσελίδων είναι να βγάζουν στην επιφάνεια κάποια πράγματα (έχοντας πάντα τις κατάλληλες διασυνδέσεις ώστε να διασταυρώνουν την εγκυρότητα των πληροφοριών) πριν ανακοινωθούν επίσημα ή γίνουν ευρέως γνωστά. Κι αν ένα site δεν μπορεί να διασταυρώσει τις πληροφορίες, τουλάχιστον οφείλει να τονίσει ότι φέρνει την είδηση στο φως της δημοσιότητας με κάθε επιφύλαξη, ώστε οι αναγνώστες να μην "αναστατώνονται" άδικα. Δεν είναι πάντως λίγες οι φορές που ορισμένες ιστοσελίδες, π.χ. Καθημερινή και ΕφΣυν, έχουν κάνει ρεπορτάζ επικαλούμενοι πληροφορίες μέσα από τον ΟΑΣΑ. Αλίμονο αν ένας δημοσιογράφος περίμενε τις επίσημες ανακοινώσεις για να επιβεβαιώσει κάποια πράγματα.



> Off Topic
> 
> 
> 		Την 'είδηση' για τα φοιτητικά που δεν θα ανανεωθούν τη διάβασα και σε κανονικό ειδησεογραφικό site. Όχι ότι αναγκαστικά αυτό δίνει εγκυρότητα, ίσως το έκλεψαν και 'ξέχασαν' να αναφέρουν την πηγή. Θα συμφωνήσω ότι πρέπει πάντα να φιλτράρουμε αυτά που διαβάζουμε, αν και το athenstransport δείχνει σοβαρότερο κάποιων ειδησεογραφικών.


Τα άλλα sites που μετέδωσαν την "είδηση", δεν μπήκαν καν στον κόπο να γράψουν κάτι δικό τους. Το μόνο που έκαναν ήταν να τροποποιήσουν κάποιες λέξεις/φράσεις και ύστερα την παρουσίασαν ως δική τους.



> Ως συνηθως η ενημερωση πρεπει να γινεται μετα απο  ΔΙΑΣΤΑΥΡΩΣΗ των πληροφοριων.
> Το σωστο ειναι να υπαρχει και η επισημη αποψη του ΟΑΣΑ, πλην ομως μετραει και αυτο που γραφουν οι ΕΠΙΒΑΤΕΣ, λετε να  διαμαρτυρονται για προβληματα επειδη θελουν να... συκοφαντησουν την πρωτοποριακη - ηρωικη προσπαθεια των αρμοδιων;


Μα το πρόβλημα δεν είναι οι επιβάτες, οι οποίοι προφανώς θέλουν να πουν κάπου τον πόνο τους, αλλά το πως χειρίζονται τέτοια ζητήματα οι ενημερωτικές/ειδησεογραφικές ιστοσελίδες.

----------


## tutuyo

Παραπληροφορηση
Διαβάζω στο site του οασα τα σημεία έκδοσης ανωνύμων καρτών.
https://www.athenacard.gr/jsp/smarta.../ekdotiria.jsp

(Σημείωση,στο site γράφει "ΣΗΜΕΙΑ ΕΚΔΟΣΗΣ *ΑΝΩΜΥΜΗΣ* ATH.ENA Card" :Sorry: )

Πάω στο Σταθμό Χολαργού οπού με ενημερώνουν οτι δεν βγάζουν τέτοιες κάρτες. Μου λένε μόνο Δουκισης Πλακεντιας η Αμπελόκηπους

Ξέρει κανείς εάν εκδίδει τέτοιες κάρτες ο ΗΣΑΠ Αμαρουσίου?

----------


## Saxtus

Κανονικά θα έπρεπε να μπορούν σε όλα τα ανοιχτά εκδοτήρια.
Μήπως νόμιζαν ότι θέλεις προσωποποιημένη;

----------


## tutuyo

Όχι το τόνισα ιδιαίτερα

----------


## manoulamou

> Παραπληροφορηση
> Διαβάζω στο site του οασα τα σημεία έκδοσης ανωνύμων καρτών.
> https://www.athenacard.gr/jsp/smarta.../ekdotiria.jsp
> 
> (Σημείωση,στο site γράφει "ΣΗΜΕΙΑ ΕΚΔΟΣΗΣ *ΑΝΩΜΥΜΗΣ* ATH.ENA Card")
> 
> Πάω στο Σταθμό Χολαργού οπού με ενημερώνουν οτι δεν βγάζουν τέτοιες κάρτες. Μου λένε μόνο Δουκισης Πλακεντιας η Αμπελόκηπους
> 
> Ξέρει κανείς εάν εκδίδει τέτοιες κάρτες ο ΗΣΑΠ *Αμαρουσίου*?


 :Thinking: 
Εχω να περασω πανω απο ενα μηνα, τελη Ιουλιου, αλλά την προηγουμενη φορα - καθημερινη ηταν - ΔΕΝ υπηρχαν επανδρωμενα  εκδοτηρια ανοικτα, περαν των αυτοματων μηχανηματων!
 :Whistle:

----------


## ckbond

> Παραπληροφορηση
> Διαβάζω στο site του οασα τα σημεία έκδοσης ανωνύμων καρτών.
> https://www.athenacard.gr/jsp/smarta.../ekdotiria.jsp
> 
> (Σημείωση,στο site γράφει "ΣΗΜΕΙΑ ΕΚΔΟΣΗΣ *ΑΝΩΜΥΜΗΣ* ATH.ENA Card")
> 
> Πάω στο Σταθμό Χολαργού οπού με ενημερώνουν οτι δεν βγάζουν τέτοιες κάρτες. Μου λένε μόνο Δουκισης Πλακεντιας η Αμπελόκηπους
> 
> Ξέρει κανείς εάν εκδίδει τέτοιες κάρτες ο ΗΣΑΠ Αμαρουσίου?


Αύριο το απόγευμα θα περάσω από εκεί και θα κάνω μια ερώτηση...

----------


## ATG

> Παραπληροφορηση
> Διαβάζω στο site του οασα τα σημεία έκδοσης ανωνύμων καρτών.
> https://www.athenacard.gr/jsp/smarta.../ekdotiria.jsp
> 
> (Σημείωση,στο site γράφει "ΣΗΜΕΙΑ ΕΚΔΟΣΗΣ *ΑΝΩΜΥΜΗΣ* ATH.ENA Card")
> 
> Πάω στο Σταθμό Χολαργού οπού με ενημερώνουν οτι δεν βγάζουν τέτοιες κάρτες. Μου λένε μόνο Δουκισης Πλακεντιας η Αμπελόκηπους
> 
> Ξέρει κανείς εάν εκδίδει τέτοιες κάρτες ο ΗΣΑΠ Αμαρουσίου?


Δεν νομιζω οτι ειναι παραπληροφορηση αλλά ελλειπής πληροφορηση του εκδότη

Και εγω ζήτησα ανώνυμη από εκδοτήριο που βγαζει προσωποιημενες και μου έδωσαν...athena ticket.

----------


## manoulamou

> Αύριο το απόγευμα θα περάσω από εκεί και θα κάνω μια ερώτηση...


Τι εγινε τελικα, ρωτησες, 
βρηκες καποιον στον ΗΣΑΠ *Αμαρουσιου*, που να ξερει;
 :Thinking:

----------


## ckbond

> Τι εγινε τελικα, ρωτησες, 
> βρηκες καποιον στον ΗΣΑΠ *Αμαρουσιου*, που να ξερει;


Δεν βρήκα ΚΑΝΕΝΑΝ... 
ήταν κλειστά τα πάντα με κατεβασμένα ρολλά όπου δεν μου δινόταν η δυνατότητα να διαβάσω κάποια πληροφορία που μπορεί να υπήρχε πάνω στα τζάμια...  :Embarassed:

----------


## Zus

Ερώτηση εάν γνωρίζει κάποιος.

Φίλη μου ακολούθησε τις οδηγίες και έκανε την online ταυτοποίηση ανεργίας. Υπάρχει τρόπος να γίνει η φόρτιση του εισιτηρίου μέσω της εφαρμογής ή πρέπει να πάει σε κάποιο γκισέ?

Ή μήπως είμαι εντελώς λάθος και ενεργοποιείται αυτόματα η δωρεάν μετακίνηση με κάποιο μαγικό τρόπο?  :Thinking:

----------


## sdikr

> Ερώτηση εάν γνωρίζει κάποιος.
> 
> Φίλη μου ακολούθησε τις οδηγίες και έκανε την online ταυτοποίηση ανεργίας. Υπάρχει τρόπος να γίνει η φόρτιση του εισιτηρίου μέσω της εφαρμογής ή πρέπει να πάει σε κάποιο γκισέ?
> 
> Ή μήπως είμαι εντελώς λάθος και ενεργοποιείται αυτόματα η δωρεάν μετακίνηση με κάποιο μαγικό τρόπο?


Αν δεν κάνω λάθος πάει στα μηχανήματα φορτίσης και επιλέγει την φόρτιση 
Λέει πως γίνεται και απο την εφαρμογή

https://www.news247.gr/koinonia/oasa...a.6610567.html

----------


## thourios

Πας και την φορτίζεις σε μηχανημα την ανεργία.

----------


## Zus

Κάπου το έχασε το news247. Μετά από αναζήτηση κατέληξα στο FAQ του επίσημου; site.

Απ' ότι φαίνεται μόνο από μηχανήματα. Ευχαριστώ πολύ  :Wink:

----------


## yyy

Για να βγάλει ένας μαθητής μειωμένο εισιτήριο, τι χρειάζεται;
Από 1/10 πρέπει να έχει προσωποποιημένη κάρτα, αλλά χρειάζεται και κάποιο άλλο δικαιολογητικό για να έχει δικαίωμα μειωμένου εισιτηρίου;

----------


## jap

Εμείς βγάλαμε μόνο με την ταυτότητα (πρέπει να βεβαιώνεται η ηλικία, όχι η μαθητική ιδιότητα). Μάλιστα έφτιαξα τις κάρτες από το site, πήρε η σύζυγος (που έχει άλλο επώνυμο) τα τυπωμένα χαρτιά με το QR code, τις ταυτότητες, από μια φωτογραφία και 3 ευρώ για την πρώτη φόρτιση και τις έφτιαξαν επί τόπου. Αν είναι κάτω των 12 ετών με χαρτί ταυτοπροσωπείας από το ΚΕΠ (μια φωτογραφία και αυτοπρόσωπη παρουσία με τον ένα γονιό).

Edit: Αν πάρεις μαζί το παιδί στο γκισέ δεν χρειάζεται φωτό.

----------


## sdikr

> Edit: Αν πάρεις μαζί το παιδί στο γκισέ δεν χρειάζεται φωτό.


Πως το βάζουν πάνω στην κάρτα;  :Razz:

----------


## Saxtus

> Πως το βάζουν πάνω στην κάρτα;


Webcam και εκτύπωση επιτόπου πάνω στην κάρτα.

----------


## jap

> Πως το βάζουν πάνω στην κάρτα;


Ζηλεύεις που δεν έχετε  :Razz:

----------


## yyy

> Εμείς βγάλαμε μόνο με την ταυτότητα (πρέπει να βεβαιώνεται η ηλικία, όχι η μαθητική ιδιότητα). Μάλιστα έφτιαξα τις κάρτες από το site, πήρε η σύζυγος (που έχει άλλο επώνυμο) τα τυπωμένα χαρτιά με το QR code, τις ταυτότητες, από μια φωτογραφία και 3 ευρώ για την πρώτη φόρτιση και τις έφτιαξαν επί τόπου. Αν είναι κάτω των 12 ετών με χαρτί ταυτοπροσωπείας από το ΚΕΠ (μια φωτογραφία και αυτοπρόσωπη παρουσία με τον ένα γονιό).
> 
> Edit: Αν πάρεις μαζί το παιδί στο γκισέ δεν χρειάζεται φωτό.


Ευχαριστώ!
Αν επιλέξεις την online διαδικασία, αλλά με ταχυδρομική αποστολή στο σπίτι, αλλάζει κάτι;

(Ξέρω, είμαι αδιόρθωτος: της μάνας απο 18/08 και δεν έχει έρθει ακομη!)

----------


## ferongr

Εγώ από την εφαρμογή μέσω NFC φορτώνω το κόμιστρο ανεργίας της μάνας μου

----------


## Zus

> Εγώ από την εφαρμογή μέσω NFC φορτώνω το κόμιστρο ανεργίας της μάνας μου


Που το βρίσκεις το κόμιστρο. Δεν το αναφέρει κάπου χωριστά. Μόνο τα επί πληρωμή έχει διαθέσιμα.

----------


## ferongr

Πάω στο "Η κάρτα μου και Λήψη προοιόντος κομίστρου στην Κάρτα", συνδέομαι με αριθμό κάρτας και κωδικό, βάζω την κάρτα να μου τη διαβάσει και μετα μου βγάζει το μεγάλο κουμπί για να περάσω το κόμιστρο ανεργίας. Όταν το πατήσω, βάζω την κάρτα και η εφαρμογή φορτώνει το κόμιστρο μέσω NFC στην κάρτα σε 10 δευτερόλεπτα. Αλλιώς αν δεν υπάρχει κόμιστρο διαθέσιμο, δείχνει ενεργά η "ληγμένα" κόμιστρα.

----------


## Zus

> Πάω στο "Η κάρτα μου και Λήψη προοιόντος κομίστρου στην Κάρτα", συνδέομαι με αριθμό κάρτας και κωδικό, βάζω την κάρτα να μου τη διαβάσει και μετα μου βγάζει το μεγάλο κουμπί για να περάσω το κόμιστρο ανεργίας. Όταν το πατήσω, βάζω την κάρτα και η εφαρμογή φορτώνει το κόμιστρο μέσω NFC στην κάρτα σε 10 δευτερόλεπτα. Αλλιώς αν δεν υπάρχει κόμιστρο διαθέσιμο, δείχνει ενεργά η "ληγμένα" κόμιστρα.


Δεν εμφανίζει κανένα κουμπί για το κόμιστρο ανεργίας. 

Ίσως η πρώτη φορά να πρέπει να γίνει από μηχάνημα και οι επόμενες να είναι διαθέσιμες και στην εφαρμογή.

----------


## jap

Εγώ κατάφερα να φορτώσω αξία στην κάρτα του ενός παιδιού χωρίς να πάμε στο σταθμό του μετρό. Έβαλα από το site τα χρήματα και τα φόρτισα με το νεοαποκτηθέν τηλέφωνο με NFC της οικογένειας  :Yahooooo:  
Αν καταφέρουν κάπως να θυμάται και το κινητό τα στοιχεία της κάρτας (ή να κάνεις πολλαπλά login με ένα dropdown) θα είναι μεγάλη επιτυχία (μετά την κατάργηση της εφαρμογής tfa tickets και τις κουλές ώρες που βγάζει κάποιες φορές το telematics  :Crazy: ).



Off Topic


		Διαπίστωσα επίσης ότι ο Edge, εκτός από ο browser που χρησιμοποιείς μία φορά για να κατεβάσεις τον Chrome, είναι και ο browser που δεν μασά όταν σε κάποιο site βγάζει σφάλματα ο Chrome. Δεν ξέρω αν είναι η εγκατάστασή μου, όταν πάω να κάνω το παραμικρό στο athenacard.gr πετά συνεχώς σφάλματα. Firefox δυστυχώς δυσκολεύομαι να χρησιμοποιήσω, του έχω περασμένα στοιχεία proxy για πρόσβαση σε site πελάτη και δεν μπορώ κάθε φορά να μυρίζω τα νύχια μου ποιες διευθύνσεις θα πρέπει να εξαιρώ για να μπαίνω σε κάθε site.

----------


## Zus

Η εφαρμογή νομίζω ότι έχει βαλτώσει στην 1η έκδοση. Δεν έχω δει κάποια σοβαρή αναβάθμιση στις λειτουργίες της. 

Μας είχαν ταράξει στα παράπονα για την μείωση εσόδων και τώρα που υπάρχει σαφής αύξηση, σφυρανε κλέφτικα.

----------


## pluss

> Πάω στο "Η κάρτα μου και Λήψη προοιόντος κομίστρου στην Κάρτα", συνδέομαι με αριθμό κάρτας και κωδικό, βάζω την κάρτα να μου τη διαβάσει και μετα μου βγάζει το μεγάλο κουμπί για να περάσω το κόμιστρο ανεργίας. Όταν το πατήσω, βάζω την κάρτα και η εφαρμογή φορτώνει το κόμιστρο μέσω NFC στην κάρτα σε 10 δευτερόλεπτα. Αλλιώς αν δεν υπάρχει κόμιστρο διαθέσιμο, δείχνει ενεργά η "ληγμένα" κόμιστρα.


Κι εγώ πλέον μέσω NFC φορτίζω την κάρτα με το δωρεάν κόμιστρο.

----------


## j_vavou

Γνωρίζει κάποιος/α, πόση ώρα χρειάζεται, περίπου, για την έκδοση της κάρτας;

----------


## GeorgeH

> Γνωρίζει κάποιος/α, πόση ώρα χρειάζεται, περίπου, για την έκδοση της κάρτας;


Εξαρτάται την ουρά αναμονής. Όπως και να έχει όταν έρθει η σειρά σου στο γκισέ σε 5 λεπτά περίπου έχεις ξεμπερδέψει.

----------


## j_vavou

Ευχαριστώ πολύ

----------


## Saxtus

Αν έχεις βγάλει και πάρει μαζί σου το QRcode, τότε γλυτώνεις ακόμα περισσότερο χρόνο.

----------


## Arcade

Δυστυχώς έχασα τον κωδικό Pin που μου είχαν δώσει όταν έβγαλα την προσωποποιημένη κάρτα.  :Sad:  
Γνωρίζει κανείς πως μπορώ να τον επαναφέρω;

----------


## skoupas

Κάποιες απορίες. Αν θέλω να πάρω λεωφορείο με κάποιο άλλο άτομο παρέα και μια διαδρομή και οι δύο, τι εισιτήριο πρέπει να πάρουμε και από πού? Πωλούνται σε ψιλικατζίδικα και περίπτερα της γειτονιάς? Και πρέπει να πάρουμε 1 έκαστος ή μπορούμε να χρησιμοποιήσουμε ένα και να αφαιρεθεί διπλό κόμιστρο? Και πόσο θα κοστίσει? Θα αγοραστεί αυτό με τις 10 διαδρομές με δώρο τη μία? Και αυτό επί 2? Απορίες πολλές αλλά δεν καταλαβαίνω από το site και πολλά.

----------


## Zus

> Δυστυχώς έχασα τον κωδικό Pin που μου είχαν δώσει όταν έβγαλα την προσωποποιημένη κάρτα.  
> Γνωρίζει κανείς πως μπορώ να τον επαναφέρω;


Σίγουρα δεν είσαι από αυτούς που τους έβαζαν οχταψήφιο κωδικό ημερομηνία γέννησης με το στανιό?

05091980 για παράδειγμα.

- - - Updated - - -




> Κάποιες απορίες. Αν θέλω να πάρω λεωφορείο με κάποιο άλλο άτομο παρέα και μια διαδρομή και οι δύο, τι εισιτήριο πρέπει να πάρουμε και από πού? Πωλούνται σε ψιλικατζίδικα και περίπτερα της γειτονιάς? Και πρέπει να πάρουμε 1 έκαστος ή μπορούμε να χρησιμοποιήσουμε ένα και να αφαιρεθεί διπλό κόμιστρο? Και πόσο θα κοστίσει? Θα αγοραστεί αυτό με τις 10 διαδρομές με δώρο τη μία? Και αυτό επί 2? Απορίες πολλές αλλά δεν καταλαβαίνω από το site και πολλά.


Ένα εισιτήριο ο καθένας. Δεν νομίζω ότι γίνονταν ποτέ να μοιράζεται με κάποιο τρόπο ένα εισιτήριο. Σίγουρα θα βρεις στην πλειοψηφία των σταθμών μετρό, ησαπ κλπ. Δεν ξέρω που αλλούς έχουν δώσει μηχανήματα, κάτι λέγανε για περίπτερα κλπ.

Αν έχετε σκοπό να μπείτε ξανά σε ΜΜΜ μετά από χρόνια αγοράστε από ένα ο καθένας κόστους 1,40 για μονή διαδρομή ή 2,80 αν θέλεις να γυρίσεις σπίτι(  :Razz:  ) και αφήστε τις 10άδες με τα δώρα και τις κάρτες.

----------


## pluss

> Και πρέπει να πάρουμε 1 έκαστος ή μπορούμε να χρησιμοποιήσουμε ένα και να αφαιρεθεί διπλό κόμιστρο?


Ναι, γίνεται να χρησιμοποιηθεί 1 εισιτήριο για πολλούς επιβάτες στα επικυρωτικά μηχανήματα που υπάρχουν στα λεωφορεία, τα τρόλεϊ και στους συρμούς του τραμ. Δες εδώ τον τρόπο.

----------


## skoupas

Ευχαριστώ παιδιά.

----------


## Arcade

> Σίγουρα δεν είσαι από αυτούς που τους έβαζαν οχταψήφιο κωδικό ημερομηνία γέννησης με το στανιό?
> 
> 05091980 για παράδειγμα.


Βασικά προσπαθώ να δημιουργήσω λογαριασμό στο athenacard.gr έτσι ώστε να μπορώ να φορτίζω την κάρτα ηλεκτρονικά και να βλέπω πόσα εισιτήρια έχει μέσα. Πάω σε αυτήν την σελίδα, βάζω τον αριθμό της κάρτας και έναν κωδικό τουλάχιστον 8 χαρακτήρων, αλλά όταν πατάω _"Συνέχεια"_ μου λέει συνεχώς _"Παρακαλούμε ελέγξτε το πεδίο Κωδικός"_. Δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω τι φταίει...  :Sad: 

Έχει καταφέρει κανείς να κάνει λογαριασμό;

----------


## griniaris

> Βασικά προσπαθώ να δημιουργήσω λογαριασμό στο athenacard.gr έτσι ώστε να μπορώ να φορτίζω την κάρτα ηλεκτρονικά και να βλέπω πόσα εισιτήρια έχει μέσα. Πάω σε αυτήν την σελίδα, βάζω τον αριθμό της κάρτας και έναν κωδικό τουλάχιστον 8 χαρακτήρων, αλλά όταν πατάω _"Συνέχεια"_ μου λέει συνεχώς _"Παρακαλούμε ελέγξτε το πεδίο Κωδικός"_. Δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω τι φταίει... 
> 
> Έχει καταφέρει κανείς να κάνει λογαριασμό;


Ο κωδικος σου περιεχει και γραμματα και χαρακτηρες? 
Σιγουρεψου οτι τον βαζεις σωστα και στα δυο πεδια.

----------


## Arcade

Ναι, περιεχει και γραμματα και χαρακτηρες και τον βάζω με copy/paste και στα δύο πεδία. Το έχω κάνει πάνω από 10 φορές και δεν γίνεται τίποτα. Μήπως πρέπει να έχεις κάνει κάποια άλλη διαδικασία πριν;

----------


## Zer0c00L

> Ναι, περιεχει και γραμματα και χαρακτηρες και τον βάζω με copy/paste και στα δύο πεδία. Το έχω κάνει πάνω από 10 φορές και δεν γίνεται τίποτα. Μήπως πρέπει να έχεις κάνει κάποια άλλη διαδικασία πριν;


εγώ πάντως έκανα κανονικά εγγραφή

καλύτερα γράψε τον κωδικό και τις δύο φορές

από ότι βλέπω στην ιστοσελίδα της www.athenacard.gr

Καλωσήλθατε στο ATHENA.Card

Συμπληρώστε την παρακάτω φόρμα για να ολοκληρώσετε την εγγραφή σας

Η υπηρεσία υποστηρίζει μόνο Προσωποποιημένες Κάρτες. Οι Ανώνυμες Κάρτες δεν υποστηρίζονται

*Αριθμός Κάρτας

*Νέος κωδικός

*Επιβεβαίωση νέου κωδικού

Τουλάχιστον 8 χαρακτήρες, συμπεριλαμβανομένων γραμμάτων, αριθμών και συμβόλων (επιτρεπόμενα σύμβολα : $@!%*#?&_-+)

----------


## griniaris

> εγώ πάντως έκανα κανονικά εγγραφή
> 
> *καλύτερα γράψε τον κωδικό και τις δύο φορές*
> 
> από ότι βλέπω στην ιστοσελίδα της www.athenacard.gr
> 
> Καλωσήλθατε στο ATHENA.Card
> 
> Συμπληρώστε την παρακάτω φόρμα για να ολοκληρώσετε την εγγραφή σας
> ...


Αυτο ακριβως.  Συνηθως δεν το "πιανουν" σωστα με clopy-paste .

----------


## Minotavrs

Εαν καποιος ειναι φοιτητης και θελει να βγαλει καρτα για μισα εισιτήρια γνωριζουμε πια ειναι η διαδικασια ?

----------


## Zer0c00L

> Εαν καποιος ειναι φοιτητης και θελει να βγαλει καρτα για μισα εισιτήρια γνωριζουμε πια ειναι η διαδικασια ?


θα πρέπει να βγάλει προσωποποιημένη κάρτα με την γνωστή διαδικασία δηλαδή

ΤΑΥΤΟΤΗΤΑ 
ΦΟΙΤΗΤΙΚΟ ΠΑΣΟ που να δικαιολογεί το μειωμένο κόμιστρο
ΑΜΚΑ
ΦΩΤΟΓΡΑΦΙΑ ή σου βγάζουν εκείνοι.

μετά βάζεις ενιαίο 30 ημερών με κόστος 15 ευρώ ή εισιτήρια 10+1

----------


## Arcade

> Αυτο ακριβως.  Συνηθως δεν το "πιανουν" σωστα με clopy-paste .


To έκανα και χωρίς copy/paste και πάλι βγάζει το ίδιο μήνυμα "Παρακαλούμε ελέγξτε το πεδίο Κωδικός". Εν τω μεταξύ πεδίο "Κωδικός" δεν υπάρχει καν... Υπάρχει μόνο πεδίο "Νέος κωδικός" και "Επιβεβαίωση νέου κωδικού". 
Μήπως πρέπει να έχεις κάνει κάποια άλλη διαδικασία πριν;

----------


## thourios

Τι είχα πάθει και εγώ αυτό. Δεν θυμάμαι πως το αντιμετώπισα. Είχα γράψει παλαιότερα τι εκανα εδώ στην σελίδα.

----------


## Arcade

Το έκανα κι αυτό αλλά πάλι βγάζει το ίδιο μήνυμα: "Παρακαλούμε ελέγξτε το πεδίο Κωδικός".




> Δέχθηκε τους χαρακτήρες όπως θέλει το σύστημα έβαλα πέντε αριθμητικούς χαρακτήρες, ένα μικρό λατινικό χαρακτήρα και ένα σύμβολο.


Εν τω μεταξύ από τα 5 τηλέφωνα που έχει το τμήμα κομίστρου του ΟΑΣΑ τα 3 δεν τα σηκώνει κανέις, το 4ο δεν λειτουργεί καν, και αυτή που σήκωσε το 5ο δεν ήξερε τίποτα σχετικά...

----------


## Zer0c00L

εγώ όταν έκανα εγγραφή

έβαλα τον αριθμό της κάρτας μου
έβαλα ΚΕΦΑΛΑΙΟ το αρχικό γράμμα του ονόματος μου (λατινικά πάντα)
έβαλα μικρό το αρχικό γράμμα του επώνυμου
έβαλα σύμβολο στην περίπτωση μου το γνωστό @
έβαλα αριθμούς στην περίπτωση μου την ημερομηνία γέννησης μου

όλα με το χέρι περασμένα και το δέχτηκε κανονικά 
δοκίμασες άλλον browser μήπως έχει κάποιο θέμα (αν και δεν θυμάμαι να είχα αντιμετωπίσει πρόβλημα)
κάτσε να δοκιμάσω με την κάρτα της μητέρας μου.

έγινε κανονικά η εγγραφή στο σύστημα

όταν πατήσεις το κουμπί "ΕΓΓΡΑΦΗ" σου βγάζει ένα παράθυρο που λέει να αποθηκευτούν στο σύστημα τα στοιχεία σου το πατάς και τελειώνει η ιστορία.

----------


## Arcade

Σωστός! Το έκανα χρησιμοποιώντας Firefox και δούλεψε, με Chrome δεν δούλευε με τίποτα. Ευχαριστώ για την βοήθεια!  :One thumb up:

----------


## Zer0c00L

> Σωστός! Το έκανα χρησιμοποιώντας Firefox και δούλεψε, με Chrome δεν δούλευε με τίποτα. Ευχαριστώ για την βοήθεια!


σιγά δεν έκανα τίποτα

ευκαιρία ήταν να κάνω και εγγραφή την κάρτα της μητέρας μου στο σύστημα (γιατί βαριόταν να το κάνει αυτή βλέπεις μεγάλη γυναίκα προτιμά να τρώει τον χρόνο της στο Facebook/Twitter/Instagram/Youtube) 
έτσι είναι αν είσαι συνταξιούχος και έχεις μάθει τα περί τεχνολογίας...σε τρώει το διαδίκτυο όλη μέρα σαν τον γείτονα μου τον συνταξιούχο του δημοσίου που έχει κατεβάσει από όλο το διαδίκτυο ότι ταινία/σειρά/μουσική υπάρχει...
αυτή είναι ζωή...όχι σαν εμένα που πάω δουλειά και τρέχω όλη μέρα...χαχαχα

----------


## ardi21

Ειχα βαλει ενα πακετο 10+1 εισιτηρίων στην καρτα της μητερας μου απο τον Ιουλιο (ενω ειχε πακετο σε χρηση τοτε), δεν το χρησιμοποιησε μεχρι τωρα και βλεπω πλεον οτι λεει "η προσθεσμια εληξε"

Ληγουν τα εισιτηρια αν δεν τα χρησιμοποιεις?

Επισης σημερα που πηγε να μπει στο μετρο δεν μπορουσε, παρ'ολο που της εχουν μεινει 4 εισιτηρια απο το τρεχον πακετο που χρησιμοποιει.

----------


## Arcade

> Ειχα βαλει ενα πακετο 10+1 εισιτηρίων στην καρτα της μητερας μου απο τον Ιουλιο (ενω ειχε πακετο σε χρηση τοτε), δεν το χρησιμοποιησε μεχρι τωρα και βλεπω πλεον οτι λεει "η προσθεσμια εληξε"
> 
> Ληγουν τα εισιτηρια αν δεν τα χρησιμοποιεις?
> 
> Επισης σημερα που πηγε να μπει στο μετρο δεν μπορουσε, παρ'ολο που της εχουν μεινει 4 εισιτηρια απο το τρεχον πακετο που χρησιμοποιει.


Πάντως μία φορά κι εγώ ενώ είχα φορτισμένη την κάρτα μου την έβαζα στις μπάρες και δεν άνοιγαν με τίποτα, μου έβγαζε συνέχεια μήνυμα λάθους. Κι όχι μόνο σε μία, δοκίμασα σε πολλές. Μετά πήγα στην είσοδο στην άλλη μεριά του σταθμού και η μπάρα άνοιξε κανονικά.  :Thumb down:

----------


## ardi21

Αυτο με τις μπαρες το ξερω αλλα οταν εχεις ηδη χτυπησει στην εισοδο κανονικα και μετα πας να βγεις. Οχι απο την αρχη στην εισοδο.

Βασικα αναρωτιεμαι περισσοτερο για την ληξη των εισιτηριων. Το εχει αντιμετωπισει κανεις αλλος αραγε?

----------


## Zer0c00L

> Αυτο με τις μπαρες το ξερω αλλα οταν εχεις ηδη χτυπησει στην εισοδο κανονικα και μετα πας να βγεις. Οχι απο την αρχη στην εισοδο.
> 
> Βασικα αναρωτιεμαι περισσοτερο για την ληξη των εισιτηριων. Το εχει αντιμετωπισει κανεις αλλος αραγε?


αν αγόρασες τα εισιτήρια ηλεκτρονικά από την ιστοσελίδα μετά πρέπει να πας σε μηχάνημα για να ολοκληρωθεί η διαδικασία αγοράς και φόρτωσης του πακέτου εισιτηρίων

(αυτό γνωρίζω) για την ηλεκτρονική αγορά.

αν αγοράσεις τα εισιτήρια από το μηχάνημα άμεσα φορτώνονται και στην κάρτα.

----------


## ardi21

> αν αγόρασες τα εισιτήρια ηλεκτρονικά από την ιστοσελίδα μετά πρέπει να πας σε μηχάνημα για να ολοκληρωθεί η διαδικασία αγοράς και φόρτωσης του πακέτου εισιτηρίων
> 
> (αυτό γνωρίζω) για την ηλεκτρονική αγορά.
> 
> αν αγοράσεις τα εισιτήρια από το μηχάνημα άμεσα φορτώνονται και στην κάρτα.


Τα βαζω απο την εφαρμογη μεσω NFC.

----------


## Zer0c00L

> Τα βαζω απο την εφαρμογη μεσω NFC.


είσαι σίγουρος δεν θέλει ενεργοποίηση από μηχάνημα? γιατί και εγώ έχω την εφαρμογή/NFC και έχω γραφτεί στην ιστοσελίδα τους αλλά δεν τους έχω καμία εμπιστοσύνη καθώς η όλη δουλεία του ηλεκτρονικού εισιτηρίου έγινε κατά την προσωπική μου άποψη πολύ πρόχειρα.

----------


## ardi21

> είσαι σίγουρος δεν θέλει ενεργοποίηση από μηχάνημα? γιατί και εγώ έχω την εφαρμογή/NFC και έχω γραφτεί στην ιστοσελίδα τους αλλά δεν τους έχω καμία εμπιστοσύνη καθώς η όλη δουλεία του ηλεκτρονικού εισιτηρίου έγινε κατά την προσωπική μου άποψη πολύ πρόχειρα.


Σιγουροτατος. Απο τοτε που βγηκε η εφαρμογη αυτο κανω.

----------


## Saxtus

> Σιγουροτατος. Απο τοτε που βγηκε η εφαρμογη αυτο κανω.


Επιβεβαιώνω κι εγώ. Δεν είχα ποτέ ως τώρα πρόβλημα με αγορά και ενεργοποίηση μέσω κινητού με NFC.

----------


## Zer0c00L

αν το επιβεβαιώνετε και οι δύο σας κάτι άλλο τότε έγινε που μόνο στον ΟΑΣΑ φαντάζομαι θα σου πουν.

----------


## Zus

> Σιγουροτατος. Απο τοτε που βγηκε η εφαρμογη αυτο κανω.


Μην το αφήσεις, πήγαινε σε κανέναν κεντρικό σταθμό, Ομόνοια ή Σύνταγμα?

Εκτός κι αν σου περισσεύουν τα ευρώ και θες να τους τα χαρίσεις.  :Razz:

----------


## Zer0c00L

> Μην το αφήσεις, πήγαινε σε κανέναν κεντρικό σταθμό, Ομόνοια ή Σύνταγμα?
> 
> Εκτός κι αν σου περισσεύουν τα ευρώ και θες να τους τα χαρίσεις.


εγώ του προτείνω να πάει καλύτερα στα κεντρικά του ΟΑΣΑ στην Μετσόβου 15 εκεί σίγουρα θα βρει την λύση στο πρόβλημα

----------


## Arcade

Υπάρχει και το τμήμα κομίστρου του ΟΑΣΑ.

Αν τελικά βρεις άκρη κάνε μια ενημέρωση κι εδώ ώστε να γνωρίζουμε τι να κάνουμε αν ξανασυμβεί το ίδιο.

----------


## Zer0c00L

> Υπάρχει και το τμήμα κομίστρου του ΟΑΣΑ.
> 
> Αν τελικά βρεις άκρη κάνε μια ενημέρωση κι εδώ ώστε να γνωρίζουμε τι να κάνουμε αν ξανασυμβεί το ίδιο.


αυτό είναι στον ΟΑΣΑ Μετσόβου 15 στον 1ο όροφο.

----------


## jap

Ξέρει κανείς τι σημαίνει το παρακάτω;



Στο τηλέφωνο με nfc δεν μπαίνει με τίποτα, στο internet όταν πάω να κάνω προσθήκη αξίας βγάζει το παραπάνω μήνυμα.

----------


## Zer0c00L

> Ξέρει κανείς τι σημαίνει το παρακάτω;
> 
> 
> 
> Στο τηλέφωνο με nfc δεν μπαίνει με τίποτα, στο internet όταν πάω να κάνω προσθήκη αξίας βγάζει το παραπάνω μήνυμα.


αυτό σημαίνει ότι ή την έχασες ή ότι έχει δηλωθεί ως κλεμμένη στον ΟΑΣΑ για αυτό και έχει μπει στην μαύρη λίστα (εκεί μπαίνουν όλες οι "απενεργοποιημένες από το σύστημα".

έχω και εγώ μια κάρτα που είναι στην "μαύρη λίστα" γιατί χάλασε έτσι την απενεργοποίησαν από τον ΟΑΣΑ για να μου εκδώσουν άλλη κάρτα.

----------


## jap

Την κάρτα την έχω βέβαια. Θα πάω από Τρίτη σε ένα εκδοτήριο να δω αν θα βγάλουμε άκρη. Υποπτεύομαι τι έγινε αλλά μη γράφω εδώ εικασίες, θα το εξακριβώσω πρώτα.

----------


## Arcade

> έχω και εγώ μια κάρτα που είναι στην "μαύρη λίστα" γιατί χάλασε έτσι την απενεργοποίησαν από τον ΟΑΣΑ για να μου εκδώσουν άλλη κάρτα.


Μου έχει τύχει 2 φορές να πάω να μπω στον σταθμό και ενώ η κάρτα μου ήταν φορτισμένη να βγάζει μήνυμα λάθους με αποτέλεσμα να μην ανοίγουν οι μπάρες. Συμβαίνει πολύ σπάνια όμως γι' αυτό και αμφιβάλλω ότι αν πάω στον ΟΑΣΑ θα εντοπίσουν κάποιο ελάττωμα στην λειτουργία ώστε να μου την αντικαταστήσουν. Η δική σου κάρτα είχε το ίδιο πρόβλημα;

----------


## Zer0c00L

> Την κάρτα την έχω βέβαια. Θα πάω από Τρίτη σε ένα εκδοτήριο να δω αν θα βγάλουμε άκρη. Υποπτεύομαι τι έγινε αλλά μη γράφω εδώ εικασίες, θα το εξακριβώσω πρώτα.


δεν ξέρω αν μπορεί να βοηθήσει το απλό εκδοτήριο μήπως χρειαστεί να πας από τα γραφεία του ΟΑΣΑ (Μετσόβου 15) στον 1ο όροφο

- - - Updated - - -




> Μου έχει τύχει 2 φορές να πάω να μπω στον σταθμό και ενώ η κάρτα μου ήταν φορτισμένη να βγάζει μήνυμα λάθους με αποτέλεσμα να μην ανοίγουν οι μπάρες. Συμβαίνει πολύ σπάνια όμως γι' αυτό και αμφιβάλλω ότι αν πάω στον ΟΑΣΑ θα εντοπίσουν κάποιο ελάττωμα στην λειτουργία ώστε να μου την αντικαταστήσουν. Η δική σου κάρτα είχε το ίδιο πρόβλημα;


ναι είχε απομαγνητιστεί και δεν την διάβαζαν τα μηχανήματα

φταίει λέει το γεγονός ότι την είχα σε θήκη με το κινητό μαζί

ήταν από τις πρώτες προσωποποιημένες κάρτες που είχα βγάλει μέσω διαδικτύου και παράδοση μέσω ΕΛΤΑ.

τώρα με την νέα κάρτα δεν αντιμετωπίζω κανένα θέμα/πρόβλημα

εννοείται ότι έχω πάρει θήκη από σκληρό πλαστικό με κορδόνι που την κρεμάς στο λαιμό για εύκολη χρήση.

----------


## Arcade

> ναι είχε απομαγνητιστεί και δεν την διάβαζαν τα μηχανήματα


Κατάλαβα. Συνέβαινε συχνά να μην την διαβάζουν ή ήταν κάτι σπάνιο; Ρωτάω για να καταλάβω κατά πόσο υπάρχει περίπτωση να εντοπίσουν το πρόβλημα και στην δική μου η οποία έχει παρουσιάσει πρόβλημα 2 φορές μέσα στον 1 χρόνο περίπου που την χρησιμοποιώ.

----------


## Zer0c00L

> Κατάλαβα. Συνέβαινε συχνά να μην την διαβάζουν ή ήταν κάτι σπάνιο; Ρωτάω για να καταλάβω κατά πόσο υπάρχει περίπτωση να εντοπίσουν το πρόβλημα και στην δική μου η οποία έχει παρουσιάσει πρόβλημα 2 φορές μέσα στον 1 χρόνο περίπου που την χρησιμοποιώ.


από τα γραφεία του ΟΑΣΑ (Μετσόβου 15) στον 1ο όροφο μου είχαν πει για "προβληματική παρτίδα"

τι να σου πω δεν ξέρω περισσότερα.

----------


## stamka

> Κατάλαβα. Συνέβαινε συχνά να μην την διαβάζουν ή ήταν κάτι σπάνιο; Ρωτάω για να καταλάβω κατά πόσο υπάρχει περίπτωση να εντοπίσουν το πρόβλημα και στην δική μου η οποία έχει παρουσιάσει πρόβλημα 2 φορές μέσα στον 1 χρόνο περίπου που την χρησιμοποιώ.


εγω συνανταω συχνα καρτες που δεν λειτουργουν παντα, οπως και η δικη μου. Μου εχει τυχη στην εισοδο οκ και στην εξοδο οχι και μου ανοιγε ο επομενος και περναγαμε μαζι. Το κανουν πολλοι αν προσεξεις

----------


## Arcade

> Μου εχει τυχη στην εισοδο οκ και στην εξοδο οχι και μου ανοιγε ο επομενος και περναγαμε μαζι. Το κανουν πολλοι αν προσεξεις


Αυτό ακριβώς είχα πάθει κι εγώ μια φορά! Μπήκα κανονικά αλλά μετά στον σταθμό προορισμού δεν μπορούσα να βγω ενώ η κάρτα ήταν φορτισμένη! Εκείνη την ώρα άντε να σε πιστέψει ο άλλος ότι η κάρτα σου έχει πρόβλημα κι ότι δεν είσαι τζαμπατζής...  :Sad:  Βέβαια θα μου πεις ότι μπορείς να το αποδείξεις από το μήνυμα που βγάζει στην οθόνη. Εμένα μου έβγαζε ένα γενικό μήνυμα λάθους, δεν έλεγε ότι η κάρτα είναι αφόρτιστη.

----------


## manoulamou

Εγω παλι το ειχα παθει ΟΧΙ με καρτα απο με TICKET, με επαρκεστατο υπολοιπο και χρονο στο σταθμο του Αμαρουσιου. Αναγκαστηκα να στριμωχτω μαζι με καποιον αλλο, για να περασω/

----------


## Zer0c00L

> Εγω παλι το ειχα παθει ΟΧΙ με καρτα απο με TICKET, με επαρκεστατο υπολοιπο και χρονο στο σταθμο του Αμαρουσιου. Αναγκαστηκα να στριμωχτω μαζι με καποιον αλλο, για να περασω/


άρα μήπως δεν φταίνε τα εισιτήρια ή κάρτες αλλά τα μηχανήματα είναι της πλάκας?

----------


## stamka

Ολο το συστημα ειναι της πλακας. Οποιος εμπαινε πριν τσαμπα μπαινει και τωρα, καμμια διαφορα στο μετρό. Υπαρχουν μπαρες στο εξωτερικο που δισκολα περνάνε 2 και 3 ατομα μαζι ή απο κατω οπως εδω. Στα αλλα μεσα λεωφορεια κτλ που ποτε δεν υπηρχε ελεγχος δεν το συζηταμε ειναι σχεδον ολοι τσαμπα

----------


## Saxtus

> άρα μήπως δεν φταίνε τα εισιτήρια ή κάρτες αλλά τα μηχανήματα είναι της πλάκας?


Είτε είναι της πλάκας αλλά σε εμένα κάνουν εξαίρεση και μου φέρονται με το γάντι από την πρώτη μέρα, είτε κάτι άλλο συμβαίνει.

----------


## Zer0c00L

> Είτε είναι της πλάκας αλλά σε εμένα κάνουν εξαίρεση και μου φέρονται με το γάντι από την πρώτη μέρα, είτε κάτι άλλο συμβαίνει.


Με μια κάρτα ήδη απενεργοποιημένη μπορώ να πω ότι κάτι δεν πάει καλά.

----------


## Saxtus

Τι να πω...
Ίσως φταίει το ότι εγώ την έχω πάντα σε σκληρή θήκη και κρεμασμένη στο λαιμό μου:

----------


## Zer0c00L

> Τι να πω...
> Ίσως φταίει το ότι εγώ την έχω πάντα σε σκληρή θήκη και κρεμασμένη στο λαιμό μου:


Τώρα και εγώ έτσι την έχω 

Σκληρή θήκη ασφαλείας για κάρτες

Έχω πάρει και σκληρή θήκη ασφαλείας για πιστωτικές κάρτες (ανέπαφων συναλλαγών)

----------


## sakisvele

ποσο καιρο περνει να σταλουν την καρτα στο χώρο μας..

----------


## gcf

> ποσο καιρο περνει να σταλουν την καρτα στο χώρο μας..


Δύο κάρτες που ήθελα εγώ έκαναν 50 μέρες να φτάσουν.

----------


## uncharted

> Δύο κάρτες που ήθελα εγώ έκαναν 50 μέρες να φτάσουν.


Ούτε δέματα από τα βάθη της Ασίας δεν κάνουν τόσο καιρό...

----------


## sakisvele

Τι ειπατε;
Με το πάσο τους μην ..κουραστούν τα παιδιά.
Μπορεί όμως να μην έχουν και υλικά..
Αδικαιολόγητοι.

----------


## thourios

Σε μένα ήρθε σε τέσσερις μέρες πάντως.

----------


## sakisvele

Μετα τις εκλογες ..να αλλαξουν με καινουργιες ..

----------


## cfan

> Τι να πω...
> Ίσως φταίει το ότι εγώ την έχω πάντα σε σκληρή θήκη και κρεμασμένη στο λαιμό μου:


Μήπως το θηκάκι μπλοκαρεί την κάρτα;

Μια υπόθεση  :Wink:

----------


## Zer0c00L

> Μήπως το θηκάκι μπλοκαρεί την κάρτα;
> 
> Μια υπόθεση


Όχι με τις θήκες αυτές μια χαρά δουλεύουν

Στο κινητό λένε δεν πρέπει να την βάζεις γιατί απομαγνητίζετε

----------


## Saxtus

> Μήπως το θηκάκι μπλοκαρεί την κάρτα;
> 
> Μια υπόθεση


Αν είχα πρόβλημα, δεν θα το πρότεινα ως λύση.
Μια χαρά επικυρώνεται σε 10 μηχανήματα κάθε καθημερινή (4 στον ΗΣΑΠ, 4 στο μετρό και 2 στα λεωφορεία).

----------


## Zer0c00L

> Αν είχα πρόβλημα, δεν θα το πρότεινα ως λύση.
> Μια χαρά επικυρώνεται σε 10 μηχανήματα κάθε καθημερινή (4 στον ΗΣΑΠ, 4 στο μετρό και 2 στα λεωφορεία).


Μα το προτείνουν κιόλας από τον ΟΑΣΑ ξέρεις πόσοι με ρώτησαν για την σκληρή θήκη ασφαλείας.

Σε κινητό τηλέφωνο λένε δεν κάνει να βάζεις την κάρτα.

----------


## cfan

> Αν είχα πρόβλημα, δεν θα το πρότεινα ως λύση.
> Μια χαρά επικυρώνεται σε 10 μηχανήματα κάθε καθημερινή (4 στον ΗΣΑΠ, 4 στο μετρό και 2 στα λεωφορεία).


Ωπά μόλις παρατήρησα οτι υπαρχουν αλλες 8 σελιδες απο την τελευταια φορα που μπηκα εδω...

Pardon my mistake  :Closed topic:

----------


## thourios

Θυμάται κάποιος πως απενεργοποιείται η ανεργία στην κάρτα.
Δεν είμαι άνεργος πλέον αλλά υπάρχουν δυο ακόμα μέρες που μπορώ να χρησιμοποιώ την κάρτα. θέλω να αρχίσω να πληρώνω μετά την λήξη.
Δεν θέλω να ξανά ανανεώσω σαν άνεργος πράγμα που κάνουν πολλοί και μάλλον το γνωρίζει και ο ΟΑΕΔ.

----------


## pluss

Σε εμένα το δικαίωμα δωρεάν κομίστρου απενεργοποιήθηκε αυτόματα την πρώτη ημέρα που προσλήφθηκα. Αν θες να το απενεργοποιήσεις χειροκίνητα, συνδέσου εδώ.

----------


## thourios

Σε μένα δεν έχει απενεργοποιηθεί. Απενεργοποιήθηκε άμεσα η ανεργία στο site του ΟΑΕΔ αφού έγινε η πρόσληψη μέσω Εργάνης. Όπως και πέρσι σε πολλούς συναδέλφους αλλά και σε μένα δεν απενεργοποιήθηκε στη Athenacard και πολλοί από αυτούς συνέχιζαν να την  χρησιμοποιούν ενώ εργάζονταν.
Εγώ την είχα απενεργοποιήσει. (Πληροφοριακά τα τελευταία χρόνια εργάζομαι κάθε χρόνο με οκτάμηνες συμβάσεις) και την απενεργοποιώ χειροκίνητα.
Ευχαριστώ για το link.

----------


## Zus

> Θυμάται κάποιος πως απενεργοποιείται η ανεργία στην κάρτα.
> Δεν είμαι άνεργος πλέον αλλά υπάρχουν δυο ακόμα μέρες που μπορώ να χρησιμοποιώ την κάρτα. θέλω να αρχίσω να πληρώνω μετά την λήξη.
> Δεν θέλω να ξανά ανανεώσω σαν άνεργος πράγμα που κάνουν πολλοί και μάλλον το γνωρίζει και ο ΟΑΕΔ.


Να κρατήσεις την κάρτα για το υπόλοιπο του μήνα μέχρι να τελειώσει το κόμιστρο και να απαιτηθεί ανανέωση το καταλαβαίνω. Να μην το βλέπει το σύστημα ακόμα και στην επόμενη ανανέωση είναι πολύ περίεργο.

----------


## 8anos

Έχοντας κάνει ηλεκτρονικά την αίτηση για την προσωποποιημένη κάρτα από που μπορεί κάποιος να την παραλάβει;
Γίνεται απο εκδοτήρια του μετρό;

----------


## hemlock

> Έχοντας κάνει ηλεκτρονικά την αίτηση για την προσωποποιημένη κάρτα από που μπορεί κάποιος να την παραλάβει;
> Γίνεται απο εκδοτήρια του μετρό;


Kατα την συμπλήρωση της φόρμας απο που επέλεξες να την παραλάβεις ?   Ταχυδρομείο ή κιοσκι ? :Razz:

----------


## 8anos

Από το κιόσκι  :Laughing:

----------


## hemlock

Η δική μου κάρτα ήρθε στο σπίτι μετά απο σχεδόν 3 μήνες (προφανώς κάνουν μαζικές αποστολές). Νομίζω οτι τo κιοσκι που μπορείς να παραλάβεις την κάρτα σου το ορίζεις εσύ.

----------


## BILL5

και εγω ιανουαριο την ειχα κανει την αιτηση και μου ηρθε το μαρτιο με τα ελτα

----------


## jap

Λονδίνο θα γίνουμε: Τραπεζικές κάρτες αντί εισιτηρίων για τα μέσα μεταφοράς από την άνοιξη του 2020

----------


## Saxtus

Για τους περιστασιακούς επιβάτες, μια χαρά το βρίσκω.

----------


## JpegXguy

Εμένα θα με βόλευε για εποχές που δεν κινούμαι αρκετά ώστε να δικαιολογηθεί ως έκπτωση η τιμή του μηνιαίου. Προς το παρόν φορτίζω την κάρτα με  αποθηκευμένη αξία αλλα αυτό θα ηταν πολύ πιο άμεσο.

----------


## Wonderland

Επαναφέρω το θέμα μήπως και συγκινηθεί κανείς, πριν διαρρεύσουν όλα τα δεδομένα. Το site τους δεν είναι ασφαλές:


*Spoiler:*

----------


## Saxtus

Αυτό δεν σημαίνει σε καμία περίπτωση ότι έχουν τρύπα ασφαλείας στο πως φυλάνε τα δεδομένα τους αλλά μόνο στην ασφάλεια της σύνδεσης μεταξύ των επισκεπτών και του server.

----------


## stefanos1999

Λίγο είναι;

----------


## uncharted

Εδώ έχουν παρατήσει το mobile app χωρίς updates...  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Saxtus

Σε σχέση με την "διαρροή όλων των δεδομένων", είναι κατά τι λιγότερο, δεν πιστεύεις;
Ή είσαι από αυτούς που αν τους στείλουν link που δεν ξεκινά με https δεν μπαίνεις;

----------


## Wonderland

To «πριν διαρρεύσουν όλα τα δεδομένα» ήταν εντελώς ενδεικτικό - αν και φαντάζομαι ότι τα δεδομένα είναι το πρώτο για το οποίο θα ενδιαφερθεί τυχόν... πονηρός. Ας μην τα βλέπουμε όλα άσπρα-μαύρα. Εκτός αν μας λες, Saxtus, ότι δεν τρέχει τίποτα, είναι εντελώς φυσιολογική η κατάσταση και πάμε παρακάτω;

----------


## Saxtus

Είπα ό,τι ήταν να πω και όποιος κατάλαβε, κατάλαβε.

----------


## tsigarid

> Είπα ό,τι ήταν να πω και όποιος κατάλαβε, κατάλαβε.


Καταλάβαμε, μην ανησυχείς. Θεωρείς φυσιολογικό να αποθηκεύεις κάπου με ασφάλεια την κλεμμένη πιστωτική σου κάρτα.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Saxtus

Το σχόλιό σου tsigarid είναι άκρως προσβλητικό. Επίσης δείχνει πως δεν έχεις ιδέα ότι για εισαγωγή στοιχείων τραπεζικής κάρτας σε προωθεί στο https://epos.dias.com.gr/ και δεν φυλάει στοιχεία καρτών στο athenacard.gr ποτέ.

----------


## tsigarid

Δεν ήθελα να προσβάλω κανέναν, αλλά εσύ το άρχισες με το δικό σου πλήρως απαξιωτικό σχόλιο. Ας το αφήσουμε λοιπόν.

----------


## Saxtus

Δεν έκανα απαξιωτικό σχόλιο, εσύ όμως έκανες προσβλητικό: Κλεμμένη κάρτα έχει μόνο ένας κλέφτης.

Οι απαντήσεις μου έχουν τεχνικές εξηγήσεις και δεν βλέπω κανέναν να τις αντικρούει.

----------


## tsigarid

> Δεν έκανα απαξιωτικό σχόλιο, εσύ όμως έκανες προσβλητικό: Κλεμμένη κάρτα έχει μόνο ένας κλέφτης.
> 
> Οι απαντήσεις μου έχουν τεχνικές εξηγήσεις και δεν βλέπω κανέναν να τις αντικρούει.


Αυτό κατάλαβες εσύ ότι είπα;  :Facepalm:

----------


## manoulamou

Εκλεισα τα 65 απο τον Ιουλιο αλλά δεν εχω αξιωθει να εκδωσω Προσωποποιημενη Καρτα μεχρι τωρα...
Χωρις αυτην μπορω να προμηθευτω εισιτηρια μειωμενου κομιστρου απο τα αυτοματα μηχανηματα ή ειναι απαραιτητη = φορτιση με το αναλογο αντιτιμο?
Δεν χρησιμοποιω πολυ  συχνα τα ΜΜΜ πλην ομως ξεκιναω κατι εξετασεις και οι μετακινησεις μου θα  περιλαμβανουν πλην του μετρο - ησαπ και λεωφορεια....
 :Thinking:

----------


## Saxtus

Μειωμένο μόνο με προσωποποιημένη κάρτα. Αλλιώς κανονική χρέωση.

----------


## jap

Έχει χάρτινα μισά στα περίπτερα... Μέχρι να βγαλεις την κάρτα.

----------


## Saxtus

> Έχει χάρτινα μισά στα περίπτερα... Μέχρι να βγαλεις την κάρτα.


Αυτό δεν ισχύει πλέον.

----------


## Zer0c00L

ακριβώς δεν ισχύει πλέον
μειωμένα χάρτινα εισιτήρια δεν υπάρχουν
χάρτινα εισιτήρια μόνο αξίας 1.40 υπάρχουν
όποιος θέλει "μειωμένα εισιτήρια" υποχρεωτικά πρέπει να έχει "προσωποποιημένη κάρτα" όπου εκεί βάζει το κόμιστρο που θέλει π.χ μειωμένα εισιτήρια 10+1 διαδρομών με την τιμή που αφορά ηλικιωμένους - φοιτητές - κτλ...

----------


## jap

Άρα ο γιος με κοροϊδεύει ότι παίρνει από το περίπτερο, θα τον καταγγείλω για λαθρεπιβίβαση  :Razz:

----------


## Zer0c00L

> Άρα ο γιος με κοροϊδεύει ότι παίρνει από το περίπτερο, θα τον καταγγείλω για λαθρεπιβίβαση


έχουν καταργηθεί εδώ και πάρα πολύ καιρό (σκέψου από εποχή κυβέρνησης ΣΥΡΙΖΑ)

----------


## pluss

Για την ακρίβεια, το μέτρο αυτό τέθηκε σε ισχύ την 1η Οκτωβρίου 2018, σύμφωνα με την ανακοίνωση που είχε βγάλει εκείνο το διάστημα ο ΟΑΣΑ. Βέβαια, στο δελτίο παραγγελίας ηλεκτρονικών εισιτηρίων που υπάρχει στην ιστοσελίδα του ο ΟΑΣΑ και αφορά τα περίπτερα, εξακολουθεί να υπάρχει η επιλογή προμήθειας μειωμένων εισιτηρίων, οπότε δεν ξέρω αν απλώς ξέχασε ο ΟΑΣΑ να αφαιρέσει την συγκεκριμένη επιλογή ή εάν ατύπως τα περίπτερα εξακολουθούν να προμηθεύονται μειωμένα εισιτήρια.

----------


## jap

Λοιπόν, να διορθώσω κι εγώ, στα περίπτερα δεν έχει χάρτινα μισά. Τον πιτσιρικά τον αποκληρώνω, αν ενδιαφέρεται κανείς παζάρια, φωτογραφίες και λεπτομέρειες μόνο με PM.

----------


## Zer0c00L

> Λοιπόν, να διορθώσω κι εγώ, στα περίπτερα δεν έχει χάρτινα μισά. Τον πιτσιρικά τον αποκληρώνω, αν ενδιαφέρεται κανείς παζάρια, φωτογραφίες και λεπτομέρειες μόνο με PM.


έλα μην γίνεσαι κακός ένα μικρό ψέμα σου είπε

σιγά τώρα που θα τον αποκληρώσεις....τι θα κληρονομήσει την (τεράστια περιουσία σου) ή τα χρέη σου

άστο το παιδάκι ήσυχο

εδώ κάποιοι ενήλικες μας λένε σαράντα χρόνια τώρα τα ίδια ψέμματα και εμείς τους ψηφίζουμε κάθε τέσσερα χρόνια για να μας κυβερνούν.

----------


## gcf

Απλώς βεβαιώσου ότι δεν του έχουν καταλογιστεί πρόστιμα, γιατί σε ανάλογη περίπτωση τους ήρθε κουστουμάκι 2700 ευρώ για παλιά πρόστιμα συν τις προσαυξήσεις.

----------


## Saxtus

Αν τον αποκληρώσει και τον πάρει ο Zer0c00L, τυχόν προσαυξημένα πρόστιμα, περνάνε στον νέο κηδεμόνα;  :Razz:

----------


## jap

Μα δήλωσε, δεν τον θέλει. Καλά μάντεψε, η κληρονομιά χρέη θα είναι.  :Razz:  

Την ακυρωμένη κάρτα την έχω εγώ και πρέπει να του βγάλω καινούργια εδώ και μήνες. Είχα μείνει ήσυχος ότι πήγαινε με μισά χάρτινα. Μέχρι να μου πει ότι έχει μισά στο περίπτερο του είχα δώσει μια δική μου φορτωμένη με κανονικά, λέει την εξάντλησε και τη βρήκα φορτωμένη με διαδρομές προχτές που είχα το αυτοκίνητο στο συνεργείο. Του έδινα λεφτά να παίρνει χάρτινα κι αυτός τα έκανε σουβλάκια  :Razz: . Χάσμα των γενεών (τυχεροί όσοι κάνετε παιδιά από τα 20, η κατάσταση δεν είναι τόσο αφόρητη).

----------


## Zer0c00L

> Απλώς βεβαιώσου ότι δεν του έχουν καταλογιστεί πρόστιμα, γιατί σε ανάλογη περίπτωση τους ήρθε κουστουμάκι 2700 ευρώ για παλιά πρόστιμα συν τις προσαυξήσεις.


ακριβώς να τσεκάρει μην τον έχουν πιάσει ότι δεν έχει χτυπήσει εισιτήριο και του έχουν κόψει πρόστιμο γιατί αυτό περνάει στην εφορία και μπορεί να βγει καλό το κουστούμι.

- - - Updated - - -




> Αν τον αποκληρώσει και τον πάρει ο Zer0c00L, τυχόν προσαυξημένα πρόστιμα, περνάνε στον νέο κηδεμόνα;


δεν υπάρχει περίπτωση να γίνω κηδεμόνας παιδιού...χωρίς παρεξήγηση δεν τρελάθηκα...το παιδί κοστίζει περισσότερα και από τον χοντρό αδέσποτο γάτο που βρήκα...

----------


## Iris07

*Ηλεκτρονικό εισιτήριο: 100 νέα αυτόματα μηχανήματα 
και φόρτιση ανώνυμων καρτών μέσω διαδικτύου-κινητών*

https://www.protothema.gr/greece/art...ktuou-kiniton/

Ααα.. μπράβο τους!!

----------


## Prometheus

app για ios θα φτιαξουνε ποτε οι ανικανοι;

----------


## manoulamou

Επαναφορτιση - αγορα καποιου προΙοντος κομιστρου  μεσω ιντερνετ
 ανευ κινητου μπορει να γινει με καποιον τροπο
ή πρεπει να ψαχνω συνεχει για  αυτοματα μηχανηματα - εκδοτηρια;
 :Thinking:

----------


## baskon

> app για ios θα φτιαξουνε ποτε οι ανικανοι;


Οποίος έχει iPhone να χρησιμοποιεί ταξακι.. Αλλιώς να αλλάξει πλατφόρμα για να φαίνεται ότι είναι ένας απλός καθημερινός άνθρωπος χαμηλού εισοδήματος που χρησιμοποιεί τα ΜΜΜ :ROFL:  :Embarassed:

----------


## Zer0c00L

αυτό με το apple iphone μου θυμίζει περίπτωση "τσαμπατζή" κατά επάγγελμα στον ΗΣΑΠ σταθμό μοναστηράκι που έπιασαν οι ελεγκτές πριν από πάρα πολύ καιρό
οποίος φόραγε ένα ακριβό κουστούμι κράταγε στο χέρι του ένα πάρα πολύ ακριβό κινητό της apple iphone και όταν τον ρώτησαν οι ελεγκτές πριν του κόψουν το πρόστιμο γιατί δεν είχε εισιτήριο
η απάντηση που πήραν τους προκάλεσε έκπληξη καθώς είπε ότι του κοστίζει λιγότερο η μετακίνηση του με αυτόν τον τρόπο και φυσικά τους ανάφερε ότι ήδη έδωσε εντολή στην εταιρεία του να πληρώσουν το πρόστιμο που μόλις έκοψαν οι ελεγκτές και τους ρώτησε με το χαρτί μπορεί να πάει μέχρι το μαρούσι που είναι ο προορισμός του.

----------


## Simpleton

> app για ios θα φτιαξουνε ποτε οι ανικανοι;


Επιτρέπει η Apple τη χρήση του NFC από εφαρμογές τρίτων;

----------


## Saxtus

> Επιτρέπει η Apple τη χρήση του NFC από εφαρμογές τρίτων;


Από iOS 11 και πάνω.
Πηγή

----------


## manoulamou

> Επαναφορτιση - αγορα καποιου προΙοντος κομιστρου  μεσω ιντερνετ
>  ανευ κινητου μπορει να γινει με καποιον τροπο
> ή πρεπει να ψαχνω συνεχεια για  αυτοματα μηχανηματα - εκδοτηρια;


κανεις - καμια απαντηση τωρα που ανεβοκατεβαινω σχεδον καθημερινα με Α7 - 550 λογω ιατρικων  εξετασεων Μαρουσι Αθηνα;
 :What..?:

----------


## griniaris

> κανεις - καμια απαντηση τωρα που ανεβοκατεβαινω σχεδον καθημερινα με Α7 - 550 λογω ιατρικων  εξετασεων Μαρουσι Αθηνα;


Εγω τουλαχιστον δεν καταλαβα τι ρωτας.  :Smile:

----------


## Zus

Δεν νομίζω ότι γίνεται χωρίς NFC

----------


## jap

> κανεις - καμια απαντηση τωρα που ανεβοκατεβαινω σχεδον καθημερινα με Α7 - 550 λογω ιατρικων  εξετασεων Μαρουσι Αθηνα;


Η απάντηση είναι πως δεν γίνεται (μόνο αγορά κάνεις online, φόρτιση ή με κινητό με NFC ή στα μηχανήματα).

Αλλά είμαι βέβαιος ότι τόσο στο Μαρούσι όσο και στην Αθήνα υπάρχουν αρκετά περίπτερα, πληρώνεις και στη φορτίζει επιτόπου.

----------


## Saxtus

Πριν αρχίσω να κάνω report δημοσιεύσεις εδώ μέσα, θα κάνω μια τελευταία προσπάθεια να επαναφέρω το θέμα:

Η επαναφόρτιση προσωποποιημένων καρτών γίνεται αποκλειστικά και μόνο μέσω NFC, είτε από κινητό είτε από μηχάνημα.

Το καλό είναι ότι δεν χρειάζεται να είναι το δικό σου κινητό, αρκεί να θυμάσαι τα στοιχεία εισόδου και να έχεις γνωστό με κινητό Android με NFC. Μάλιστα μπορείς να κάνεις την αγορά πρώτα μέσω web (πάντα με τα στοιχεία εισόδου σου στο athenacard.gr) και να αφήσεις στο τέλος το βήμα της φόρτισης μέσω NFC.

----------


## Zer0c00L

εγώ πάντως δύο φορές που δοκίμασα μέσω της εφαρμογής και του NFC που διαθέτει το κινητό μου
με παράπεμψε να πάω σε μηχάνημα

(όλα αυτά έχουν καιρό που έχουν συμβεί μπορεί να έχουν διορθωθεί τυχόν σφάλματα)

πάντως δεν έχω ξανά δοκιμάσει την εφαρμογή

κάνω ανανέωση την κάρτα μου από εκδοτήριο στην περιοχή μου ή στο κέντρο της αθήνας και παίρνω την σχετική απόδειξη καθώς την χρειάζομαι για να δικαιολογηθεί από την δουλειά μου.

----------


## Saxtus

Όσες φορές έχω ανανεώσει προσωποποιημένες κάρτες με το κινητό μου, έγινε με επιτυχία.
Δεν έχει χρειαστεί να πάω ποτέ σε μηχάνημα ούτε για την δική μου, ούτε για των γονιών μου. Έρχονται σε εμένα και τους τις φορτίζω.

Υ.Γ. Δεν έκανα εγώ report αλλά βλέπω ότι καθάρισε το thread.

----------


## Zer0c00L

> Όσες φορές έχω ανανεώσει προσωποποιημένες κάρτες με το κινητό μου, έγινε με επιτυχία.
> Δεν έχει χρειαστεί να πάω ποτέ σε μηχάνημα ούτε για την δική μου, ούτε για των γονιών μου. Έρχονται σε εμένα και τους τις φορτίζω.
> 
> Υ.Γ. Δεν έκανα εγώ report αλλά βλέπω ότι καθάρισε το thread.


θες να μου πεις βήμα βήμα την διαδικασία με την εφαρμογή στο κινητό
μήπως έχει αλλάξει κάτι από τότε που την είχα δοκιμάσει?
μήπως διόρθωσαν σφάλματα?
μήπως έκανα κάτι λάθος εγώ?

α και απόδειξη της συναλλαγής πως βγαίνει?

Υ.Σ όποιος και να το έκανε εγώ τον ευχαριστώ πάντως γιατί κάποτε (2020) πρέπει να μάθουμε πως να μιλάμε στους άλλους σε μια δημόσια ιστοσελίδα/κοινότητα χωρίς χαρακτηρισμούς/ειρωνείες/προσβολές/ύβρεις/κτλ
πρέπει να μάθουμε τα αυτονόητα να σεβόμαστε τον συνομιλητή μας ακόμα και αν διαφωνούμε τόσο απλό είναι.

----------


## pluss

Η απόδειξη εκδίδεται ηλεκτρονικά σε μορφή PDF, την οποία μπορείς να τη βρεις όταν συνδεθείς στον λογαριασμό σου στο athenacard.gr και πας "Αγορά" -> "Συναλλαγές".

Ο τρόπος που φορτώνεις το κόμιστρο στην κάρτα μέσω NFC είναι ίδιος από τότε που βγήκε η εφαρμογή. Αφού αγοράσεις ηλεκτρονικά το κόμιστρο, κάνεις τα εξής στην εφαρμογή:
1. Επιλέγεις "Η Κάρτα μου και Λήψη προϊόντος κομίστρου στην κάρτα".
2. Κάνεις κλικ στο γκρι πλαίσιο, το οποίο αναφέρει το αγορασμένο κόμιστρο.
3. Έχοντας προφανώς ενεργοποιημένο το NFC και ακουμπώντας την κάρτα στο πίσω μέρος της συσκευής σου, η εφαρμογή σε ελάχιστα δευτερόλεπτα μεταφέρει το κόμιστρο στην κάρτα.

----------


## Zer0c00L

> Η απόδειξη εκδίδεται ηλεκτρονικά σε μορφή PDF, την οποία μπορείς να τη βρεις όταν συνδεθείς στον λογαριασμό σου στο athenacard.gr και πας "Αγορά" -> "Συναλλαγές".
> 
> Ο τρόπος που φορτώνεις το κόμιστρο στην κάρτα μέσω NFC είναι ίδιος από τότε που βγήκε η εφαρμογή. Αφού αγοράσεις ηλεκτρονικά το κόμιστρο, κάνεις τα εξής στην εφαρμογή:
> 1. Επιλέγεις "Η Κάρτα μου και Λήψη προϊόντος κομίστρου στην κάρτα".
> 2. Κάνεις κλικ στο γκρι πλαίσιο, το οποίο αναφέρει το αγορασμένο κόμιστρο.
> 3. Έχοντας προφανώς ενεργοποιημένο το NFC και ακουμπώντας την κάρτα στο πίσω μέρος της συσκευής σου, η εφαρμογή σε ελάχιστα δευτερόλεπτα μεταφέρει το κόμιστρο στην κάρτα.


το λήψη προιόντος κομίστρου δεν υπήρχε τότε που είχα δοκιμάσει 

μάλλον το πρόσθεσαν μετά που διόρθωσαν κάποια σφάλματα της εφαρμογής όπως μου είχαν πει όταν τους ρώτησα για την εφαρμογή εκεί στον ΟΑΣΑ και διαμαρτυρήθηκα για αυτόματο μηχάνημα που του είχε τελειώσει το χαρτί και δεν έβγαζε αποδείξεις πράγμα που με ανάγκασε να χρεωθώ εγώ την ανανέωση της κάρτας αντί να χρεωθεί η εταιρεία που εργάζομαι.

Σε ευχαριστώ φίλε μου.

----------


## Zus

> το λήψη προιόντος κομίστρου δεν υπήρχε τότε που είχα δοκιμάσει 
> 
> μάλλον το πρόσθεσαν μετά που διόρθωσαν κάποια σφάλματα της εφαρμογής όπως μου είχαν πει όταν τους ρώτησα για την εφαρμογή εκεί στον ΟΑΣΑ και διαμαρτυρήθηκα για αυτόματο μηχάνημα που του είχε τελειώσει το χαρτί και δεν έβγαζε αποδείξεις πράγμα που με ανάγκασε να χρεωθώ εγώ την ανανέωση της κάρτας αντί να χρεωθεί η εταιρεία που εργάζομαι.
> 
> Σε ευχαριστώ φίλε μου.


Έχω καιρό που την διέγραψα αλλά κατά 99,9% υπήρχε πάντα και δούλευε κανονικά.

----------


## manoulamou

> Πριν αρχίσω να κάνω report δημοσιεύσεις εδώ μέσα, θα κάνω μια τελευταία προσπάθεια να επαναφέρω το θέμα:
> 
> Η επαναφόρτιση προσωποποιημένων καρτών γίνεται αποκλειστικά και μόνο μέσω NFC, είτε από κινητό είτε από μηχάνημα.
> 
> Το καλό είναι ότι δεν χρειάζεται να είναι το δικό σου κινητό, αρκεί να θυμάσαι τα στοιχεία εισόδου και να έχεις γνωστό με κινητό Android με NFC. Μάλιστα μπορείς να κάνεις την αγορά πρώτα μέσω web (πάντα με τα στοιχεία εισόδου σου στο athenacard.gr) και να αφήσεις στο τέλος το βήμα της φόρτισης μέσω NFC.


 :What..?: Δεν καταλαβα τι εννοεις με το report δημοσιευσεις και εαν με αφορα πλην ομως

(1) *η προμηθεια της προσωποποιημενης καρτας μου* - για υπερηλικες - εγινε τον περασμενο μηνα με φυσικη παρουσια *απο εκδοτηριο* του σταθμου ησαπ της Κηφισιας
(2) *το κινητο μου δεν ειναι smartphone αλλά τελειως απλο, οπότε ενδεχομενως ΙΣΩΣ γινεται επαναφορτιση μεσω των "εξυπνων"  των παιδιων μου!*  :Thinking: 
(3) οσο ζω μαθαινω - ειμαι λιγο μικροτερη του Παρθενωνα

ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ  :Smile:

----------


## jap

Δεν σε αφορά εσένα το report, σβήστηκαν κάποια μηνύματα.

Όπως είπα, κανείς δουλειά και στο περίπτερο.

----------


## Zer0c00L

με κάθε επιφύλαξη νομίζω ότι τα κόμιστρα μειωμένης αξίας τα προμηθεύεσαι μόνο από εκδοτήρια
ούτε από την εφαρμογή μπορείς ούτε από αυτόματα μηχανήματα

- - - Updated - - -




> Δεν σε αφορά εσένα το report, σβήστηκαν κάποια μηνύματα.
> 
> Όπως είπα, κανείς δουλειά και στο περίπτερο.


θέλει μειωμένης αξίας κόμιστρο (ηλικιωμένοι)

- - - Updated - - -




> Έχω καιρό που την διέγραψα αλλά κατά 99,9% υπήρχε πάντα και δούλευε κανονικά.


όχι δεν το είχε φίλε μου

τότε που το είχα δοκιμάσει έλεγε η κάρτα μου δεν έλεγε λήψη κομίστρου.

----------


## Zus

> με κάθε επιφύλαξη νομίζω ότι τα κόμιστρα μειωμένης αξίας τα προμηθεύεσαι μόνο από εκδοτήρια
> ούτε από την εφαρμογή μπορείς ούτε από αυτόματα μηχανήματα
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> 
> 
> θέλει μειωμένης αξίας κόμιστρο (ηλικιωμένοι)
> 
> ...


Είσαι σίγουρος ότι είχες αγροάσει εισιτήριο και δεν σου εμφάνιζε αυτή την επιλογή ύστερα?

Δοκίμασες καθαρισμό cache ή επανεγκατάσταση?

- - - Updated - - -

Εδώ οι οδηγίες.

----------


## Saxtus

> με κάθε επιφύλαξη νομίζω ότι τα κόμιστρα μειωμένης αξίας τα προμηθεύεσαι μόνο από εκδοτήρια
> ούτε από την εφαρμογή μπορείς ούτε από αυτόματα μηχανήματα


Αν έχεις προσωποποιημένη κάρτα, μπορείς να την ανανεώνεις με κόμιστρα αναλόγως την ηλικία σου μέσω εφαρμογής ή μηχανήματος.
Όταν κάνεις είσοδο με τα στοιχεία σου στο athenacard.gr θα σου εμφανίσει έκπτωση αν δικαιούσαι λόγω ηλικίας:

----------


## Zer0c00L

> Είσαι σίγουρος ότι είχες αγροάσει εισιτήριο και δεν σου εμφάνιζε αυτή την επιλογή ύστερα?
> 
> Δοκίμασες καθαρισμό cache ή επανεγκατάσταση?
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> Εδώ οι οδηγίες.


ναι είμαι σίγουρος ότι δεν είχε την επιλογή γιατί μου έλεγε να πάω σε αυτόματο μηχάνημα
το είχα ρωτήσει και στον ΟΑΣΑ καθώς είχα δει αφίσα που έλεγε για την εφαρμογή και το κινητό
αυτή την επιλογή την έβαλαν μεταγενέστερα

----------


## Zus

> ναι είμαι σίγουρος ότι δεν είχε την επιλογή γιατί μου έλεγε να πάω σε αυτόματο μηχάνημα
> το είχα ρωτήσει και στον ΟΑΣΑ καθώς είχα δει αφίσα που έλεγε για την εφαρμογή και το κινητό
> αυτή την επιλογή την έβαλαν μεταγενέστερα


Δεν γίνεται να μην υπήρχε τέτοια επιλογή γενικότερα και να την πρόσθεσαν αργότερα. Δηλαδή όλοι πήγαιναν στο μηχάνημα? Ποιος ο ρόλος τότε της εφαρμογής?

----------


## Zer0c00L

> Αν έχεις προσωποποιημένη κάρτα, μπορείς να την ανανεώνεις με κόμιστρα αναλόγως την ηλικία σου μέσω εφαρμογής ή μηχανήματος.
> Όταν κάνεις είσοδο με τα στοιχεία σου στο athenacard.gr θα σου εμφανίσει έκπτωση αν δικαιούσαι λόγω ηλικίας:


Μπήκα με την κάρτα της μητέρας μου (ηλικιωμένη) αγόρασα κανονικά 10+1 εισιτήρια (6 ευρώ) και τα φόρτωσε κανονικά μέσω της εφαρμογής στην κάρτα

Σας ευχαριστώ

- - - Updated - - -




> Δεν γίνεται να μην υπήρχε τέτοια επιλογή γενικότερα και να την πρόσθεσαν αργότερα. Δηλαδή όλοι πήγαιναν στο μηχάνημα? Ποιος ο ρόλος τότε της εφαρμογής?


τότε που αναφέρω υπήρχε η επιλογή "η κάρτα μου"

δεν υπήρχε το "φόρτιση κομίστρου".

αυτό το έβαλαν αργότερα

τέλος πάντων όλα καλά δουλεύει το επιβεβαίωσα

βέβαια δεν με καλύπτει η απόδειξη που βγάζει οπότε εγώ θα πρέπει να πηγαίνω σε εκδοτήριο λόγω ότι το κόμιστρο πληρώνεται από την εταιρεία.

----------


## pluss

> Δεν γίνεται να μην υπήρχε τέτοια επιλογή γενικότερα και να την πρόσθεσαν αργότερα. Δηλαδή όλοι πήγαιναν στο μηχάνημα? Ποιος ο ρόλος τότε της εφαρμογής?


Κι εγώ απ' όσο θυμάμαι υπήρχε από την αρχή αυτή η δυνατότητα και επιβεβαιώνεται και από άρθρο του athenstransport το 2017, που αφορούσε το λανσάρισμα της εφαρμογής. Τέλος πάντων, σημασία έχει ότι υπάρχει και είναι πολύ βολική.

----------


## Zus

> Κι εγώ απ' όσο θυμάμαι υπήρχε από την αρχή αυτή η δυνατότητα και επιβεβαιώνεται και από άρθρο του athenstransport το 2017, που αφορούσε το λανσάρισμα της εφαρμογής. Τέλος πάντων, σημασία έχει ότι υπάρχει και είναι πολύ βολική.


Και εγώ το θυμάμαι αλλά όμως ο zerocool δεν γίνεται να κάνει λάθος στο internet. Δεν επιτρέπεται  :Razz:

----------


## Saxtus

Έχει σημασία σήμερα;

----------


## Sovjohn

Θα ήθελα στο athenacard.gr κατόπιν login να υπήρχε η πληροφορία του πόσο υπόλοιπο έχει η κάρτα! Γιατί τώρα αυτή η πληροφορία δεν υπάρχει αν δεν πας σε μηχάνημα να ακυρώσεις (ή σε αυτόματο μηχάνημα να δεις πληροφορίες...)

----------


## pluss

> Θα ήθελα στο athenacard.gr κατόπιν login να υπήρχε η πληροφορία του πόσο υπόλοιπο έχει η κάρτα! Γιατί τώρα αυτή η πληροφορία δεν υπάρχει αν δεν πας σε μηχάνημα να ακυρώσεις (ή σε αυτόματο μηχάνημα να δεις πληροφορίες...)


Στο site όντως δεν μπορείς να δεις το υπόλοιπο της προσωποποιημένης σου κάρτας, αλλά μπορείς να το δεις αν κατεβάσεις την εφαρμογή, συνδεθείς και ύστερα επιλέξεις "Η Κάρτα μου και Λήψη προϊόντος κομίστρου στην Κάρτα".

----------


## Saxtus

> Στο site όντως δεν μπορείς να δεις το υπόλοιπο της προσωποποιημένης σου κάρτας, αλλά μπορείς να το δεις αν κατεβάσεις την εφαρμογή, συνδεθείς και ύστερα επιλέξεις "Η Κάρτα μου και Λήψη προϊόντος κομίστρου στην Κάρτα".


Να συμπληρώσω ότι πρέπει να έχεις κινητό με NFC γιατί θα σου ζητήσει την κάρτα.

----------


## thourios

Γνωρίζουμε αν υπάρχει η δυνατότητα φόρτισης της κάρτας από το διαδίκτυο εκτός του κινητού με την χρήση NFC. Κάτι τέτοιο διάβασα αλλά δεν βρίσκω πως γίνεται;

----------


## pluss

> Γνωρίζουμε αν υπάρχει η δυνατότητα φόρτισης της κάρτας από το διαδίκτυο εκτός του κινητού με την χρήση NFC. Κάτι τέτοιο διάβασα αλλά δεν βρίσκω πως γίνεται;


Μέσα από το www.athenacard.gr μπορείς απλά να αγοράσεις κόμιστρο. Για να περαστεί στην κάρτα όμως πρέπει να χρησιμοποιηθεί smartphone με NFC ή να πας σε αυτόματο πωλητή.

----------


## thourios

Ευχαριστώ Αυτό ήξερα και εγώ. Απλά βλέπω πολύ διαφήμιση για αγορά κομίστρου διαδικτυακά. 
Ψάχνω και βλέπω ότι μπορώ μόνο να μπω με κωδικούς Taxisnet ενώ παλαιότερα θυμάμαι έμπαινα με αριθμό κάρτας και password

- - - Updated - - -

ΟΚ για αγορά κομίστρου μπαίνεις με κωδικούς. Το βρήκα.

----------


## jap

Από την 1 Ιουνίου διαθέσιμη η αποζημίωση στους κατόχους προσωποποιημένων καρτών ATH.ENA Card

----------


## netblues

Απο τα πιο ακυρα μετρα. Μεσα σε ολο αυτο το χαμο, τους πηρε ο πονος για καποιον που αγορασε μια μηνιαια καρτα και την χρησιμοποιησε λιγο.
1. Δεν αποδεικνυεται οτι δεν την χρησιμοποιησε
2. Εαν οντως δεν την χρειαστηκε, δεν αγορασε την επομενη
3. Η μεγαλη πλειοψηφια εχει μηνιαιες, γενικοτερα οταν καποιος αγοραζει μεγαλυτερης διαρκειας, συνηθως καποιος αλλος την πληρωνει (εργασια?) και επιπλεον εχει δεχθει το ρισκο να μην τη χρησιμοποιει καθε μερα. Ενα εκτακτο ταξιδι, μια ασθενεια, διακοπες, αργιες, απεργιες.
4. Οταν τα ΜΜΜ καλουνται να δουλεψουν με εντονο ρυθμο και λιγους επιβατες, τετοιες κινησεις μεγαλωνουν το ελλειμα τους. 
5. Κανεις δεν σωζεται με 10-20 ευρω
6. Σε φαση covid, η λαθροεπιβιβαση ειναι ακομα ευκολοτερη
Γενικοτερα εδω καραβια χανονται, βαρκουλες αρμενιζουν. ο δεξιος Συριζα μοιραζει καθρεφτακια στους ιθαγενεις.

----------


## Zer0c00L

> Απο τα πιο ακυρα μετρα. Μεσα σε ολο αυτο το χαμο, τους πηρε ο πονος για καποιον που αγορασε μια μηνιαια καρτα και την χρησιμοποιησε λιγο.
> 1. Δεν αποδεικνυεται οτι δεν την χρησιμοποιησε
> 2. Εαν οντως δεν την χρειαστηκε, δεν αγορασε την επομενη
> 3. Η μεγαλη πλειοψηφια εχει μηνιαιες, γενικοτερα οταν καποιος αγοραζει μεγαλυτερης διαρκειας, συνηθως καποιος αλλος την πληρωνει (εργασια?) και επιπλεον εχει δεχθει το ρισκο να μην τη χρησιμοποιει καθε μερα. Ενα εκτακτο ταξιδι, μια ασθενεια, διακοπες, αργιες, απεργιες.
> 4. Οταν τα ΜΜΜ καλουνται να δουλεψουν με εντονο ρυθμο και λιγους επιβατες, τετοιες κινησεις μεγαλωνουν το ελλειμα τους. 
> 5. Κανεις δεν σωζεται με 10-20 ευρω
> 6. Σε φαση covid, η λαθροεπιβιβαση ειναι ακομα ευκολοτερη
> Γενικοτερα εδω καραβια χανονται, βαρκουλες αρμενιζουν. ο δεξιος Συριζα μοιραζει καθρεφτακια στους ιθαγενεις.


Εδώ θα συμφωνήσω 100%

----------


## jap

Με τη συλλογιστική κι εγώ θα συμφωνήσω, έτσι κι αλλιώς όλοι κάτι χάσαμε, από χρήματα που ξοδεύουμε σε αντισηπτικά μέχρι χαμένους ολόκληρους μισθούς και έσοδα, κάποιοι και τις δουλειές τους ακόμα. Για σκεφτείτε όμως να μην έδιναν κάποια αποζημίωση, θα έκαναν τους τίμιους τακτικούς χρήστες να αισθανθούν μ@λ@κες και να σκεφτούν να ξαναπάρουν κάρτα.

----------


## Saxtus

> Απο τα πιο ακυρα μετρα. Μεσα σε ολο αυτο το χαμο, τους πηρε ο πονος *για καποιον που αγορασε μια μηνιαια καρτα και την χρησιμοποιησε λιγο*.
> 1. Δεν αποδεικνυεται οτι δεν την χρησιμοποιησε
> 2. *Εαν οντως δεν την χρειαστηκε, δεν αγορασε την επομενη*
> 3. Η μεγαλη πλειοψηφια εχει μηνιαιες, γενικοτερα οταν καποιος αγοραζει μεγαλυτερης διαρκειας, συνηθως καποιος αλλος την πληρωνει (εργασια?) και επιπλεον *εχει δεχθει το ρισκο να μην τη χρησιμοποιει καθε μερα*. Ενα εκτακτο ταξιδι, μια ασθενεια, διακοπες, αργιες, απεργιες.
> 4. Οταν τα ΜΜΜ καλουνται να δουλεψουν με εντονο ρυθμο και λιγους επιβατες, τετοιες κινησεις μεγαλωνουν το ελλειμα τους. 
> 5. *Κανεις δεν σωζεται με 10-20 ευρω*
> 6. Σε φαση covid, *η λαθροεπιβιβαση ειναι ακομα ευκολοτερη*
> Γενικοτερα εδω καραβια χανονται, βαρκουλες αρμενιζουν. ο δεξιος Συριζα μοιραζει καθρεφτακια στους ιθαγενεις.


Έβγαλα ετήσια κάρτα αρχές Φεβρουαρίου 330€. Από Μάρτιο και μέχρι σήμερα την έχω χρησιμοποιήσει 2 φορές. Δίκαιο.
Δεν ξαναπαίρνω ρίσκο = Λαθρεπιβίβαση από εδώ και πέρα;

----------


## Jazzer

> Έβγαλα ετήσια κάρτα αρχές Φεβρουαρίου 330€. Από Μάρτιο και μέχρι σήμερα την έχω χρησιμοποιήσει 2 φορές. Δίκαιο.
> Δεν ξαναπαίρνω ρίσκο = Λαθρεπιβίβαση από εδώ και πέρα;


Mια απο τα ίδια, ετήσια κάρτα για τελευταία φορά μετά απο 10+ χρόνια...

----------


## Zer0c00L

> Έβγαλα ετήσια κάρτα αρχές Φεβρουαρίου 330€. Από Μάρτιο και μέχρι σήμερα την έχω χρησιμοποιήσει 2 φορές. Δίκαιο.
> Δεν ξαναπαίρνω ρίσκο = Λαθρεπιβίβαση από εδώ και πέρα;


εμένα η εταιρεία στην οποία εργάζομαι μου πληρώνει την κάρτα (προσωποποιημένη κάρτα ATH ENA CARD) είπε θέλω να την πληρώνει με το χρόνο ή με το μήνα
είπα με τον μήνα έτσι μου δίνει 30 ευρώ κάθε μήνα
εγώ την χτυπάω κάθε πρώτη του μήνα για να μετράει και τέλος σε λεωφορείο ή τρόλεϊ δεν την χτυπάω
σε τρένο αναγκαστικά την χτυπάω...

----------


## Iris07

*Στην ψηφιακή εποχή εισέρχεται ο ΟΑΣΑ*

_Η δυνατότητα φόρτισης καρτών από την ιστοσελίδα και από κινητά τηλέφωνα με τεχνολογία NFC που είναι σήμερα διαθέσιμη για τους κατόχους προσωποποιημένων καρτών, 
θα είναι διαθέσιμη και για τους κατόχους ανώνυμων καρτών από τον Απρίλιο 2021._

https://www.euro2day.gr/news/enterpr...ai-o-oasa.html

----------


## gcf

> Στην ψηφιακή εποχή εισέρχεται ο ΟΑΣΑ


Πόσο πιο παραπλανητικό τίτλο μπορούσαν να βάλουν;
H "ανανεωμένη και εκσυγχρονισμένη" ιστοσελίδα του έχει σε iframe τη σελίδα του athena card:


```
<div class="resp-container"><iframe class="resp-iframe" src="https://athenacard.gr/?src=iframe" allowfullscreen="allowfullscreen"></iframe></div>
```

----------


## Simpleton

Σε ποιά σελίδα το παρατήρησες αυτό;

----------


## gcf

Στη σελίδα του ΟΑΣΑ που αγοράζεις εισιτήρια πράγμα που γινόταν ήδη από το Athena card.
https://www.oasa.gr/ath-ena-card/

----------


## Saxtus

Δεν μπορείς να αγοράσεις εισιτήρια πλέον από το https://www.athenacard.gr/ καθώς έχουν αφαιρέσει την επιλογή για log-in και μεταφέρει στην παραπάνω διεύθυνση.

----------

